# knitting tea party 3 may '14



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party 2 May 14

Do you realize that in another month we will be almost at the point of sliding down the last half of the year? Where has the time gone? Really  it seems like we just got done with new years day and now it is five months later. There are only 28 days of school left and you know what that means  the children will be home every day. I was afraid it would be mid-june before they got out but our district lengthened the day for two months or so which made up the time they missed. The district just west of us has blizzard packs to complete. I think some of them contain 80 or more pages. Im not sure who moaned the loudest  the teachers who had to put them together and grade them or the students that have to complete them. Very glad I dont need to do either one.

50° out today  I have an idea that will be the high for the day. It has been this way all week  very overcast  VERY windy  and rain on and off. It certainly has greened up the grass  the lilacs have tiny buds on them and I feel like washing my bedclothes and hanging them out on the line. We will see how much time I have  it may have to wait until tomorrow.

I realize that man should not live by bread alone but these sound pretty good.

Honey Challah

Makes 1 loaf

Ingredients

3½ cups bread flour 
2 tablespoons sugar
2 teaspoons instant yeast
1 teaspoon salt
¾ cup warm water
3 tablespoons honey
⅓ cup canola oil
3 eggs
2 tablespoons milk

Directions

In the bowl of an electric mixer fitted with the dough hook attachment, mix the flour with the sugar and yeast.

Add the salt, water, honey, oil and 2 eggs. Mix on low until the dough starts to come together, about 4 minutes. Then increase the speed to medium and continue to mix until the dough is smooth, 3 minutes more.

Lightly grease a large bowl with nonstick spray, and then transfer the dough to the bowl. Cover the bowl loosely with plastic wrap. Let the dough rise at room temperature until it has doubled in size, about 1 hour.

Place the dough on a lightly floured surface and divide it into thirds. Roll each piece into a rope, about 12 inches long.

Place the ropes side by side on a baking sheet lined with parchment paper. Pinch the ropes together at the top. Take the piece on the left, lift it up and cross it over the center piece. Lift the right piece and cross it over the top piece. Repeat until the dough is fully braided. Then pinch the ends together and tuck them under. (VIDEO - http://www.purewow.com/entry_detail/national/9596/Braid-bread-like-a-pro.htm)

Cover the braided loaf loosely with plastic wrap. Let rise for 30 to 45 minutes. Meanwhile, preheat the oven to 375°.

In a small bowl, whisk the remaining egg with the milk. Brush the egg wash onto the entire loaf just before baking.

Bake the loaf until its deeply golden brown and fully cooked through, 40 to 50 minutes. Cool before slicing and serving.

www.purewow.com

FINNISH CARDAMOM ROLLS

Author: Jo

Serves: 28

Ingredients

Cardamom Rolls
1 cup milk, lukewarm
½ cup sugar
4 tsp active dry yeast
1 tbsp cardamom
½ tsp salt
1 stick (1/2 cup) butter, softened
2 eggs
4 cups all-purpose flour

Toppings
½ cup sugar
3 tsp cinnamon
¼ cup butter, softened
1 egg, for egg wash
Turbinado sugar, for sprinkling over the rolls, or regular sugar

Instructions

In a small bowl combine the milk, ½ cup of sugar and the yeast and stir. Let it sit for about 10 minutes until the yeast dissolves and starts to bubble.

In the bowl of your mixer add the eggs, stick of butter, cardamom, salt and using the paddle attachment, mix everything together. Add the yeast mixture and continue mixing until well combined. Change to the dough hook and add a cup of flour at a time and mix until you add all the flour. If the dough is too sticky add a bit more flour, but continue mixing until the dough separates from the bowl and forms a ball.

In a large bowl add a bit of oil, about a tbsp and place the dough in the bowl, rolling it around so that it gets oil all over, this way it won't get dry. Cover the bowl with plastic wrap. You need to let the dough rise for a couple hours until doubled in size. You can also do my trick where I turn the oven on for about 1 to 2 minutes just until it's warm in there, and place the bowl in the oven, close the door, make sure you turned off the oven and in about half an hour the dough would have doubled in size.

In a small bowl combine the sugar and cinnamon together for the topping. Line 2 baking sheets with parchment paper.

Add a bit of flour on your work surface. Punch the dough gently and place it on your work surface. Cut the dough in 4 equal pieces. Working with one piece at a time, cover the other rolls so that they don't dry out. Roll each piece about as thin as you can, should be about 12 inches by 18 inches. With a brush or a knife smear some butter onto it. Make sure it's nicely buttered. Sprinkle some of the cinnamon sugar over the entire surface, as much as you want. Roll it into a tight log starting from the narrower side. Line up the dough log in front of you and cut it slightly on the diagonal, alternating up and down, so that the slices are fat 'v' shapes, with the point of the 'v' about 2 cm (3/4 inch) and the base about 5 cm (2 inches). Place on the prepared baking sheet. Repeat with remaining dough pieces.

Preheat oven to 350 F degrees.

Let the rolls sit for about 30 minutes to rise. Brush the rolls with egg wash and then sprinkle with Turbinado sugar or plain sugar. Bake for about 20 to 25 minutes or until golden.

Nutrition Information --- Serving size: 1 roll Calories: 153 Fat: 5.8 g Saturated fat: 3.4 g Carbohydrates: 22.6 g Sugar: 8.5 g Sodium: 89 mg Fiber: 0.8 g Protein: 3.0 g Cholesterol: 31 mg

http://www.jocooks.com/bakery/breads/finnish-cardamom-rolls/

Date Nut Bread Recipe

Ingredients

8 ounce(s) dates, pitted and whole 
1 1/2 cup(s) boiling water 
1 cup(s) flour, all-purpose 
1 cup(s) flour, whole-wheat 
1 teaspoon baking soda 
1 teaspoon baking powder 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1 egg(s) 
1 teaspoon vanilla extract 
1/2 cup(s) nuts, almonds, sliced 
corn syrup, light-colored 
sugar, coarse

Recipe Tip: Cool overnight.

Preparation

Place dates in a medium bowl. Pour the boiling water over dates. Let stand about 20 minutes or until dates are softened and mixture has cooled slightly.

Preheat oven to 350°F. Lightly grease bottom and 1/2 inch up sides of an 8x4x2-inch loaf pan; set aside.

In a large bowl, stir together all-purpose flour, whole wheat flour, baking soda, baking powder, and salt.

In a small bowl, beat the egg and vanilla with a fork; stir into the cooled date mixture.

Add date mixture and almonds to flour mixture; stir until well mixed (mixture will be thick).

Spoon batter evenly into prepared pan.

Bake for 50 to 55 minutes or until a toothpick inserted near the center comes out clean.

Cool in pan on a wire rack for 10 minutes.

Remove from pan. Cool completely on a wire rack. Wrap cooled loaf in plastic wrap and store overnight before slicing. If desired, brush loaf with corn syrup and sprinkle with coarse sugar before slicing.

Nutritional Info (Per serving): Calories: 120 - Dietary Fiber: 3g - Total Fat: 3g

http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/datenut-bread.aspx?xid=nl_EverydayHealthManagingDiabetes_20120818

I have three salad recipes here that I think you will like. I really do like salad even though there is not that much nutritional value in a green salad  maybe I just feel virtuous when I eat one  look at me  Im eating green roughage or something like that. I really like them when I can pile lots of stuff in them  tomatoes, cucumbers, onions, radishes and chicken  lots of tomatoes though and I do like eggs in them. and then lightly tossed with a really good blue cheese dressing  I dont want the dressing to overtake the different tastes in the salad. I used to throw everything into a plastic bag  throw a dollop of blue cheese dressing in and then seal the bag and then just turn it over and over and over until it was all covered and then pour in out into a lifting dish. Pure heaven and easy peasy.

Salsa, Black Bean, and Rice Salad Recipe

Quick Info:
Servings
Quick Meal
Contains Dairy
Vegetarian
Diabetes-Friendly

Nutritional Info (Per serving): 
Calories: 192, Saturated Fat: 0g, Sodium: 549mg, Dietary Fiber: 5g, Total Fat: 1g, Carbs: 42g, Cholesterol: 2mg, Protein: 9g 
Exchanges: Vegetable: 2, Starch: 2 
Carb Choices: 2.5

Ingredients

2 cup(s) rice, long grain, cooked, chilled 
1 can(s) beans, black, (15 ounces) rinsed and drained 
2 cup(s) tomato(es), chopped 
1 cup(s) pepper(s), red, bell, chopped 
1 cup(s) corn, whole kernel frozen, thawed 
2 scallion(s) (green onions), thinly sliced 
2 tablespoon cilantro 
1 cup(s) salsa 
4 ounce(s) cheese, Monterey Pepper Jack, with jalapeno chile peppers, cut into 1/4-inch cubes 
lettuce leaves 
1/2 cup(s) sour cream, light or fat-free

Preparation

In a large bowl, stir together chilled rice, black beans, tomatoes, sweet pepper, corn, green onions, and cilantro; add picante sauce or salsa. Toss to coat. If desired, stir in cheese.

To serve, line 6 salad bowls or plates with lettuce leaves. Top with rice mixture. Serve with sour cream.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/salsa-black-bean-and-rice-salad.aspx?pos=3&xid=nl_everydayhealthbeauty_20140427

Grapefruit Chicken Satay Salad Recipe

Quick Info:
Servings
Contains Nuts
Contains Wheat/Gluten

Nutritional Info (Per serving): 
Calories: 310, Saturated Fat: 2g, Sodium: 641mg, Dietary Fiber: 6g, Total Fat: 12g, Carbs: 24g, Cholesterol: 63mg, Protein: 30g 
Carb Choices: 1

Ingredients

2 grapefruit, pink or ruby-red 
1 pounds chicken, breast, boneless, skinless, 
cut into 1/4-inch-thick strips 
1 teaspoon mustard, dry 
1 teaspoon garlic powder 
1 teaspoon cinnamon, ground 
1 teaspoon coriander, ground 
1 teaspoon ginger, ground 
1 teaspoon pepper, black ground 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1/4 cup(s) peanut butter, natural, smooth 
2 tablespoon soy sauce, less sodium 
1 teaspoon sugar 
1/4 teaspoon hot sauce 
8 cup(s) lettuce, romaine, roughly chopped 
1 cup(s) radish(es), sliced

Preparation

With a sharp knife, remove the peel and white pith from grapefruits and discard. Cut the grapefruit segments from the surrounding membranes, letting them drop into a small bowl. Working over a large bowl, squeeze the remaining membranes to extract the juice. Set the segments and juice aside separately.

Position rack in upper third of oven; preheat broiler. Line a broiler pan or baking sheet with foil.

Toss chicken, dry mustard, garlic powder, cinnamon, coriander, ginger, pepper and salt in a large bowl until the chicken is well coated. Place on the prepared pan in a single layer.

Broil the chicken until cooked through, about 5 minutes.

Meanwhile, whisk peanut butter, soy sauce, sugar and hot sauce into the reserved grapefruit juice until smooth. Add the cooked chicken and lettuce; toss to combine. Serve the salad topped with radishes and the reserved grapefruit segments.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/grapefruit-chicken-satay-salad.aspx?pos=3&xid=nl_everydayhealthwomenshealth_20140427

All-Green Spring Slaw from 'Afro-Vegan'

Unless you have exceptionally fresh peas, you will want to blanch them quickly in salted water to help remove starchiness. Make sure you cool and dry the peas completely before adding them to the slaw.

Suggested tweaks: To remove the strings from celery, use a vegetable peeler to remove just the top layer of the stalks. You could use other green vegetables here if you like. Finely chopped broccoli would be a nice addition (peel the stalks if you use them), as would kale.

Reprinted with permission from Afro-Vega: Farm-Fresh African, Caribbean, and Southern Flavors Remixed by Bryant Terry. Copyright 2014. Published by Ten Speed Press, a division of Random House. All rights reserved. Available wherever books are sold.

Ingredients

Dressing
1/4 cup silken tofu
1 tablespoon freshly-squeezed lemon juice
1 tablespoon Dijon mustard
2 tablespoons apple cider vinegar
1 clove garlic, minced
1/2 teaspoon coarse sea salt
2 tablespoons extra virgin olive oil

Slaw
3 cups very thinly sliced green cabbage
2 teaspoons coarse sea salt
1/2 cup shelled green peas (about 8 ounces peas in the pod)
8 ounces sugar snap peas, trimmed and thinly sliced lengthwise
2 stalks celery, strings removed and thinly sliced diagonally
1/4 cup husked raw pumpkin seeds, toasted
1/2 cup packed chopped flat-leaf parsley
2 tablespoons chopped fresh chives
1 tablespoon finely grated lime zest

Procedures

To make the dressing: Put the tofu, lemon juice, mustard, vinegar, garlic, and salt in a blender and process until somewhat mixed. With the motor running, slowly pour in the oil and process until creamy. Taste and season with more salt if desired.

To make the slaw: Put the cabbage in a large bowl and sprinkle with the salt. With clean hands, massage the cabbage until soft and wilted, about 3 minutes. Transfer to a colander and rinse the bowl. Put the colander in the sink, put a plate atop the cabbage, and weight it (a 28-ounce can of tomatoes works well). Let sit for 1 hour.

Rinse the cabbage under cold water, and then squeeze with clean hands to extract as much liquid as possible. Return the cabbage to the large bowl and add the shelled peas, sugar snap peas, celery, and pumpkin seeds. Pour in enough dressing to lightly coat the vegetables (start with 3 tablespoons). Toss with clean hands, then taste and add more dressing as desired (reserve any extra for another use).

To serve, with clean hands, transfer the slaw to a serving bowl, leaving any juices behind. Garnish with the parsley, chives, and lime zest.

www.seriouseats.com

I ran across an advertisement for a new cookbook by Bryant Terry  Afro-Vegan  what caught my eye was this recipe  one that I would use a lot  especially when I make vegetable soup since I use no meat when I make it.

Vegetable Stock From 'Afro-Vegan'

Use this flavor-packed vegetable stock from Bryant Terry's Afro-Vegan in his Hominy and Spinach in Tomato-Garlic Broth and Savory Grits.

Reprinted with permission from Afro-Vega: Farm-Fresh African, Caribbean, and Southern Flavors Remixed by Bryant Terry. Copyright 2014. Published by Ten Speed Press, a division of Random House. All rights reserved. Available wherever books are sold.

Makes about seven cups

Ingredients
1/2 small head of green cabbage (about 1 pound), thinly sliced
1 large carrot, coarsely grated
2 stalks celery, thinly sliced
2 large yellow onions, thinly sliced
1 head garlic, broken apart into cloves and unpeeled cloves smashed with the flat side of a knife
3 sprigs thyme
1/2 teaspoon coarse sea salt
9 cups water

Procedures

Combine all the ingredients in a large pot and bring to a boil over medium-high heat.

Decrease the heat to medium-low and simmer uncovered for about 1 hour.

Strain through a fine mesh sieve, pressing down on the solids to extract as much liquid as possible. (Compost the solids.)

Use immediately or let cool and store in the refrigerator for up to 3 days or the freezer for up to 6 months.

www.seriouseats.com

recipes like this always remind me of caren although I havent heard her say she has made one lately  maybe this will inspire her.

The only cheesecake recipe you'll ever need

Makes one 9-inch cake

Ingredients

Crust 
2½ cups graham cracker crumbs
3 tablespoons sugar
5 tablespoons butter, melted

Cheesecake 
3 pounds cream cheese, softened
1 cup sour cream
¼ cup heavy cream
1¾ cup sugar
5 eggs
2 tablespoons lemon zest
1 tablespoon vanilla extract
Pinch of salt
Cherry preserves, for topping (optional)

Directions

Preheat the oven to 325°.

Make the crust: In a large bowl, mix the graham cracker crumbs with the sugar and melted butter to combine. Press the mixture evenly into the base of a 9-inch springform pan. Bake until set, 15 to 20 minutes. Cool.

Make the cheesecake batter: In the bowl of a food processor, pulse the cream cheese, sour cream, heavy cream and sugar until well combined. Scrape well after mixing. Add the eggs one at a time, pulsing and scraping well after each addition. Add the zest, vanilla and salt, and pulse to combine.

Pour the batter over the cooled crust and transfer to the oven. Once the cheesecake is in the oven, reduce the temperature to 300°. Bake until the cheesecake is set but still slightly jiggly in the center, about 1 to 1½ hours.

Turn off the oven and leave the cheesecake inside for 1 hour. Remove the cheesecake from the oven and refrigerate until fully cooled, about 2 hours.

Run a knife around the edge of the cooled cheesecake, and then release it from the springform pan. Top with cherry preserves, if using. Slice and serve.

http://www.purewow.com/entry_detail/recipe/9652/The-only-cheesecake-recipe-youll-ever-need.htm?

And just maybe she might make these for our morning coffee.

Cheesecake Streusel Muffins

Softening the butter before combining it with other ingredients allows for easier mixing when you're forming a batter by hand.

We spoon cheesecake filling into the center of the raw batter directly in the muffin tins before baking; the cream cheese filling bakes right in.

The recipe is designed to be made in stages, all in a single bowl, in order to minimize cleanup.

Notes: To spoon the cheese filling into batter, follow these steps: Fill a tablespoon with cheese filling. Dip the tablespoon into the batter and, using another spoon, scrape the filling as deep into the batter as possible. (Note: much of the filling will stay towards the top). There is no need to wash bowl throughout this recipe. If some of the batters combine, that is fine. If there is more than a tablespoon of cheese filling leftover, discard before mixing streusel.

Makes 12 muffins

Ingredients

For Muffins:
8 tablespoons (4 ounces) unsalted butter, softened
1 cup (7 ounces) granulated sugar
1/2 teaspoon salt
2 teaspoons zest from 2 lemons
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
2 large eggs
1/2 cup milk
1 2/3 cup (8 1/3 ounces) all-purpose flour
2 1/2 teaspoons baking powder

For Cheese Filling:

8 ounces cream cheese, softened
1/3 cup (2 1/3 ounces) granulated sugar
1 teaspoon juice from 1 lemon
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
1 large egg yolk

For Streusel:

1/2 cup (2 1/2 ounces) plus 1 tablespoon all-purpose flour
1/4 cup (1 3/4 ounces) packed light brown sugar
1/8 teaspoon salt
4 tablespoons (2 ounces) unsalted butter, softened

Procedures

Muffin batter: Adjust oven rack to upper-middle position and preheat to 375°F. Line 12-cup muffin pan with paper liners. Stir butter, sugar, salt, and zest in large bowl until creamy and light. Whisk in eggs, one at a time, until completely combined. Whisk in vanilla and milk. Add flour and baking powder to bowl, then whisk until just combined. Spoon batter into cups.

Make cheese filling: In same unwashed bowl, stir cream cheese and sugar until creamy. Whisk in lemon juice, vanilla, and yolk until completely combined. Spoon tablespoon sized portions of cheese filling into batter (see note).

Make streusel: In the same unwashed bowl (see note), toss flour, brown sugar, salt, and butter until mixture forms moist crumbs. Press onto top of muffins.

Bake until golden and center is just set, about 18 to 21 minutes. Let muffins cool in pan 5 minutes, then transfer to wire rack to cool. Serve warm or room temperature. Store leftovers in refrigerator.

www.seriouseats.com

My sister Rowenas father-in-law used to keep catfish in the horse watering tank  since he didnt have horses anymore just the cows drank out of it and for some reason were never stung. Her husband dumped me in the tank once because I wouldnt leave him alone  he warned me but I thought Rowena would save me  how silly of me  it took me about a split second to start running but it didnt take him very long to catch me and into the tank I went  I was out like a flash without being stung  I also stopped bothering bob.

Catfish and Sausage Jambalaya Recipe

Quick Info:
Servings
Good for Leftovers
Diabetes-Friendly

Nutritional Info (Per serving): 
Calories: 372, Saturated Fat: 2g, Sodium: 706mg, Dietary Fiber: 2g, Total Fat: 11g, Carbs: 48g, Cholesterol: 41mg, Protein: 19g 
Exchanges: Vegetable: 2, Starch: 2.5, Lean Meat: 1.5, Fat: 1 
Carb Choices: 3

Ingredients
8 ounce(s) fish, catfish, thawed 
1 tablespoon oil, cooking 
1 medium onion(s), chopped 
1/3 cup(s) pepper(s), green, bell, chopped 
1 stalk(s) celery, chopped 
3 clove(s) garlic, minced 
4 ounce(s) sausage, Italian turkey, cut into 1/2-inch pieces 
14 1/2 ounce(s) tomatoes, diced, undrained 
1 can(s) broth, chicken, 14 ounces 
1 cup(s) rice, long grain 
1/4 cup(s) water, or tomato juice 
1 1/2 teaspoon paprika, sweet 
1 teaspoon oregano, dried 
1/2 teaspoon thyme, dried 
1/4 teaspoon pepper, cayenne

Preparation

Thaw fish, if frozen. Rinse fish; pat dry with paper towels. Cut fish into 3/4-inch chunks. Set aside.

In a large saucepan, heat oil over medium-high heat. Add onion, sweet pepper, celery, and garlic; cook, stirring occasionally, for 5 to 7 minutes or until vegetables are softened.

Add sausage pieces; cook for 3 to 4 minutes more or until no longer pink.

Stir in undrained tomatoes, chicken broth, uncooked rice, the water or tomato juice, paprika, oregano, thyme, and cayenne pepper.

Bring to boiling; reduce heat to medium-low. Cover and simmer about 20 minutes or until liquid is mostly absorbed and rice is tender.

Stir in catfish pieces for the last 5 minutes of cooking. Remove from heat. Cover and let stand for 5 minutes.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/catfish-and-sausage-jambalaya.aspx?xid=nl_everydayhealthmenshealth_20140428

The following recipe calls for making it into a sandwich which is all fine and good  it would make a good sandwich but can you also imagine it made into a really really good salad.

Blackened Tilapia Sandwich

Yields: 6 servings - Serving Size: 1 sandwich

Calories per serving: 386 per serving

Ingredients
6 tablespoons low-fat mayonnaise 
1 teaspoon fresh lemon juice 
1 teaspoon hot sauce 
2 tablespoons blackened seasoning 
1½ lb tilapia fillets 
1 tablespoon canola oil 
1½ cups shredded romaine lettuce 
2 plum tomatoes, cut into 12 slices 
6 hoagie rolls, toasted

Directions

Combine mayonnaise, lemon juice, and hot sauce in a small bowl.

Sprinkle blackened seasoning evenly over fish. Heat oil in a large nonstick skillet over medium-high heat. Add fish to hot oil; cook in batches, if necessary, 3 minutes per side or just until fish

flakes easily with a fork.

Remove from heat, and cut fish into 6 equal portions. Place ¼ cup lettuce, 2 tomato slices, and 1 portion of fish on bottom half of each roll. Spread 1 tablespoon mayonnaise mixture over cut side of each roll top. Cover sandwiches with roll tops.

http://normalcooking.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/Blackened-Tilapia-Sandwich-1.jpg

Chicken  I could eat it once a day and twice on Sunday  said my dad  he also said to be a successful preacher you had to love chicken since that is usually what you got when the preacher was invited out after Sunday services. I am pretty much like my dad  I could eat it every day  maybe not just chicken but also made into the many things you can add chicken to.

20-Minute Chicken Enchilada Bowls

The perfect Mexican one-pot wonder dish that hits the table in no time flat!

Yield: 4 servings

Ingredients:
2 tablespoons olive oil
1 small onion, diced
1 clove garlic, minced
1 small zucchini, diced
1/2 cup grated carrot
1 large chicken breast, cubed
1 4-oz. can fire-roasted diced green chiles
salt & pepper, to taste
1/2 teaspoon cumin
1 15-oz. can black beans, rinsed and drained
12-oz. red enchilada sauce {I used mild}
4 corn tortillas, sliced
1 1/2 cups grated cheddar cheese
any desired toppings: avocado, sour cream, cilantro, etc.
rice for serving {optional}

Directions:

Heat olive oil over medium heat in large skillet.

Sauté onion, garlic, zucchini and grated carrot until they start to become tender, 5 minutes.

Stir in chicken and cook 3 minutes or until cooked thoroughly.

Stir in green chiles, salt, pepper, cumin, beans and enchilada sauce.

Bring to quick boil then reduce to low.

Stir in pieces of corn tortillas and cheddar cheese.

Serve over rice and top with anything your little heart desires.

http://www.laurenslatest.com/20-minute-chicken-enchilada-

Now this recipe calls for using a pressure cooker and I have no qualms about using one - but I would assume one could use a slow cooker for this if you had the time  using the pressure cooker makes a quick meal and they are easy to use.

Colombian Chicken Stew with Potatoes, Tomato, and Onion

Serves 4

Ingredients
4 large Russet or Yukon Gold potatoes, peeled and cut into 1- to 2-inch chunks
1 large onion, sliced into 1/4-inch slices (about 1 1/2 cups)
4 medium beefsteak tomatoes, cut into 1- to 2-inch chunks (about 3 cups)
1 whole chicken, back removed, cut into 8 pieces (about 4 pounds), or 4 whole chicken legs, cut into thighs and drumsticks
2 bay leaves
Kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper

Procedures

Combine potatoes, onion, tomato, chicken pieces, bay leaves, and a large pinch of salt in a pressure cooker.

Toss with hands to combine.

Seal lid and cook under high pressure for 25 minutes.

Release pressure, remove lid, season to taste, and serve.

www.seriousets.com

This recipe intrigues me  I have heard of putting chocolate in your chili but never with chicken  hope someone makes this and lets me know how it is.

Slow Cooker Chocolate Chicken Mole

Author: Arsy @ Rubies and Radishes

Serves: 6

Ingredients

2 lbs chicken pieces (breasts and legs work well) bone in, Skin removed
salt and pepper
2 tbsp ghee
1 medium onion, chopped
4 cloves garlic, crushed or minced
6 - 7 whole tomatoes, peeled, seeded and chopped
5 dried New Mexico chili peppers, rehydrated and chopped
¼ cup almond butter
2.5 oz dark chocolate (70% or above)
1 tsp sea salt
1 tsp cumin
½ tsp cinnamon
½ tsp guajillpo chili powder
avocado, cilantro and jalapeno, all chopped.

Instructions

Generous salt and pepper the chicken.

Place a pan over medium heat and add the ghee.

Once the ghee has warmed, add the chicken and brown on all sizes. This may need to be done in batches.

Move the chicken to slow cooker.

Add onion to the same pan and saute until translucent.

Add garlic and saute for 1 to 2 minutes.

Transfer onion and garlic to the slow cooker.

Add the tomatoes, chili peppers, almond butter, dark chocolate, salt and spices to the slow cooker.

Cook on low to 4 to 6 hours or until the chicken is tender and pulls apart easily.

Top mole with the avocado, cilantro and jalapeno and serve!

http://www.agirlworthsaving.net/2014/04/slow-cooker-chocolate-chicken-mole.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+agirlworthsaving%2FkYTv+%28A+Girl+Worth+Saving%29

Quick Chicken and Zucchini Quesadillas

Serves 4

Ingredients

4 tablespoons unsalted butter, divided 
1/2 medium onion, thinly sliced
2 medium cloves garlic, thinly sliced 
2 medium zucchini, halved lengthwise, thinly sliced crosswise 
Kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper 
1 to 2 chipotles, chopped, plus 2 teaspoons adobo sauce from one (7-ounce) can
2 cups shredded roast chicken meat (1 pound)
1/2 pound Mexican melting cheese, such as queso Oaxacan, or Monterrey Jack, grated on a box grater
8 corn tortillas

Guacamole, for serving

Procedures

Preheat oven to 250°F and set a heat-proof plate in it.

Melt 2 tablespoons butter in a large cast-iron skillet over medium heat.

Stir in onion, garlic, and zucchini and season with salt and pepper. Cook, stirring occasionally, until onion and zucchini slices are tender and starting to brown, about 7 minutes.

Stir in chipotle and adobo sauce and cook for 1 minute.

Stir in chicken and cook until warm, about 2 minutes. Season with salt and pepper, transfer mixture to a large bowl, and set aside.

Wipe out skillet and heat over medium heat. Working one at a time, warm tortillas in the skillet until pliable, about 10 seconds per side, then transfer to a work surface. Scoop 3 tablespoons of chicken filling and a generous sprinkling of cheese on top, and fold in half over the filling.

Melt 1 tablespoon of butter in the skillet over medium heat until foaming.

Add half of the quesadillas in a single layer, turning to coat both sides in butter.

Cook quesadillas until lightly browned and crusty on the bottom, 3 to 4 minutes.

Flip and brown on the other side, 3 to 4 minutes longer.

Transfer cooked quesadillas to the plate in the oven, and repeat process with remaining quesadillas and butter. Serve with a generous dollop of guacamole on the side.

www.seriouseats.com

I thought just for fun I would throw in a couple vegan recipes  ones I think even I would eat. Rotflmao

Hominy and Spinach in Tomato-Garlic Broth From 'Afro-Vegan'

Bryan Terry's hominy and spinach soup in his new cookbook, Afro-Vegan, melds ingredients from Nigeria and North America. Its flavor profile is strictly Nigerian, with plenty of spinach, garlic, and slow-cooked tomatoes. Humble American hominy is added in two stages: one part is simmered in the broth, turning soft and adding a bit of starchiness to the otherwise delicate broth, while the other is fried and added at the end. Terry starts with his rich homemade vegetable stock, which adds an undercurrent of cabbage, carrot, and celery to the backbone of the broth. But the highlight of the dish is the last-minute garnish of crisp, fried hominy. The grain caramelizes and sweetens, tasting at once of movie popcorn and stone-ground grits.

I had the best luck finding dried hominy at a Mexican grocery store.

Reprinted with permission from Afro-Vega: Farm-Fresh African, Caribbean, and Southern Flavors Remixed by Bryant Terry. Copyright 2014. Published by Ten Speed Press, a division of Random House. All rights reserved. Available wherever books are sold.

Serves 4-6

Ingredients

1 cup dried small hominy, soaked in water overnight and drained well
2 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil
1/2 cup diced carrot
1/2 cup diced red onion
1/4 teaspoon coarse sea salt
7 cloves garlic, minced
1 (28-ounce) can plum tomatoes with juices, chopped
5 cups vegetable stock, homemade or store-bought
Sunflower oil, for deep-frying
1 cup packed minced spinach
Freshly ground white pepper 
2 tablespoons minced flat-leaf parsley

Procedures

Put the hominy in a medium saucepan and add enough water to cover by 2 inches. Bring to a boil over high heat. Decrease the heat to low, cover, and simmer until tender, 1 1/2 to 2 hours. Drain well. Transfer 3/4 cup of the cooked hominy to a clean kitchen towel and rub gently to dry more thoroughly.

To make the broth, warm the oil in a large saucepan over medium-low heat. Add the carrot, onion, and salt and sauté until the vegetables are soft but not browning, 5 to 7 minutes. Add the garlic and sauté until fragrant, 2 to 3 minutes. Stir in the tomatoes and stock. Increase the heat to medium-high and bring to a boil. Immediately decrease the heat to medium-low, partially cover, and simmer until starting to thicken, about 45 minutes.

Meanwhile, line a plate with paper towels. Warm about 2 inches of sunflower oil in a small saucepan until hot but not smoking (about 375°F), about 5 minutes. Gently add half of the dried 3/4 cup hominy. Fry, stirring occasionally, until lightly golden, 4 to 5 minutes. Using a slotted spoon, transfer to the lined plate to drain. Repeat with the remaining dried hominy.

Strain the broth through a fine-mesh sieve, pressing down on the solids to extract as much liquid as possible. (Compost the solids.) Return the broth to the saucepan and stir in the unfried hominy. Place over medium-low heat, bring to a simmer, and cook for 10 minutes. Stir in the spinach, cover, and cook for 1 minute. Season with salt and pepper to taste. Serve topped with 2 heaping tablespoons of fried hominy and garnished with the parsley.

www.seriouseats.com

Vegan Chocolate-Coffee Muffins

Without butter or eggs, this is a dense, almost fudgy muffin, but if you're down with that texture, you'll like these.

Using a combination of strong freshly brewed coffee and instant espresso powder doubles the coffee flavor

Makes 12 muffins.

Ingredients

1 1/2 cups all purpose flour
1/3 cup unsweetened cocoa powder
1 teaspoon baking soda
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 1/4 cups sugar
1 teaspoon instant espresso powder
1 cup freshly brewed coffee
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
1 teaspoon white vinegar 
3/4 cup vegan chocolate chips or vegan chocolate, chopped

Procedures

Adjust oven rack to middle position and preheat oven to 350°F. Line muffin tin with paper liners.

In a large bowl, whisk together flour, cocoa, baking soda, salt, sugar, and instant espresso powder until combined.

Stir in coffee, vanilla, and vinegar until batter is formed.

Stir in chocolate chips or chunks.

Fill each muffin tin 3/4 way full with batter.

Bake until a cake tester inserted into the middle of a muffin comes out clean, about 18 minutes. Transfer muffins to a wire rack to finish cooling.

www.seriouseats.com

does this sound good or what.

Teeny Lamothe's Grapefruit Pomegranate Pie

Makes 1 pie

Ingredients

1 1/4 cups granulated sugar
4 tablespoons packed cornstarch
2 cups freshly squeezed grapefruit juice (from 3 to 4 grapefruits)
3 large egg yolks
2 tablespoons unsalted butter
1/2 teaspoon lemon extract
1 1/4 cups pomegranate seeds
1 prebaked 9-inch whole wheat crust (ingredients below)

Whole Wheat Crust

1 1/2 cups all-purpose flour 
1 cup white whole wheat or whole wheat flour
2 teaspoons salt
2 tablespoons granulated sugar 
3/4 cup (1 1/2 sticks) cold unsalted butter, cut into small pieces
1/2 cup (4 tablespoons) cold vegetable shortening
1/4 cup (4 tablespoons) cold vodka 
1/2 cup (8 tablespoons) cold water, plus extra as needed

Procedures

To make the pie crust: In a large bowl, stir together the flour, salt, and sugar until everything is thoroughly combined. Add the butter and shortening and cut the mixture together using a pastry cutter until it forms small pea-size crumbs coated in flour.

Pour the vodka evenly over the dry ingredients, a few tablespoons at a time, using a rubber spatula to press the dough together. Similarly, add the water, and continue to press the dough together to form a large ball. The dough should be fairly wet and sticky; if for some reason it seems particularly dry, add a little extra ice water a tablespoon at a time until everything comes together easily. (Be careful to work the dough as little as possible; otherwise the crust may be tough.)

Divide the dough into two equal balls, press each into a disk, wrap each in plastic, and refrigerate for at least an hour or up to 2 days before rolling out.

Note: This recipe calls for only one disk of dough; the other can be kept in the freezer up to 3 months.

To prebake the shell, place dough in pie plate. Prick the bottom and sides with a fork. Freeze for twenty minutes, until dough is hard.

Preheat oven to 350. Remove frozen dough and line with parchment paper or aluminum foil, taking care to press it up along the sides. Fill the paper or foil with pie beads or dried beans or peas. Bake the crust until its set, about 15 minutes, then lift out the weighted parchment or foil and let the crust bake until it's golden brown, an additional 10 minutes or so.

Let the crust cool on a wire rack or countertop, and fill with grapefruit curd.

To make the filling: Whisk together the sugar and cornstarch in a medium saucepan until combined. In a small bowl whisk together the egg yolks with 3/4 cup water. Stir in the grapefruit juice, and pour into the saucepan. Whisk everything together until the mixture is smooth and a little frothy; the sugar and cornstarch should be fully incorporated.

Cook the grapefruit mixture over medium heat, whisking constantly, until it begins to simmer slightly, about 8 minutes.

Continue to cook, still whisking constantly, over medium heat until the mixture comes to a full boil, about 1 minute. Let boil for 1 minute, again whisking constantly and scraping the bottom of the pan so the mixture doesnt scorch. Immediately remove from the heat. The mixture should easily coat the back of a spoon and look smooth and glassy.

Add the butter and the lemon extract to the grapefruit curd and whisk until smooth. Fold in 1 cup of the pomegranate seeds with a rubber spatula until they are evenly distributed.

Pour the hot grapefruit curd into the pie shell and let sit, uncovered, at room temperature to set and cool completely, at least 1 hour.

Spread whipped cream over the cooled pie, scatter with the remaining pomegranate seeds, and serve.

www.seriouseats.com

Maybe I should throw in a couple plain meals that dont have anything fancy in them  with items you are more likely to have in your larder.

Roasted Savoy Cabbage With Black Bean Garlic Sauce Recipe

Quick Info:
Servings
Quick Meal
Contains Nuts
Contains Wheat/Gluten
Vegetarian

Nutritional Info (Per serving): 
Calories: 123, Saturated Fat: 1g, Sodium: 485mg, Dietary Fiber: 5g, Total Fat: 8g, Carbs: 12g, Cholesterol: 0mg, Protein: 4g 
Carb Choices: 0.5

Ingredients

1 head(s) cabbage, savoy, cored and cut into 1-inch squares 
4 teaspoon oil, canola 
2 tablespoon wine, rice, Shao Hsing, or dry sherry 
4 teaspoon black bean garlic sauce 
1 bunch(es) scallion(s) (green onions), minced 
2 teaspoon vinegar, white, distilled 
2 teaspoon oil, toasted sesame 
5 dash(es) hot sauce, or to taste

Preparation

Preheat oven to 500°F. Toss cabbage and canola oil in a large roasting pan and spread out in an even layer. Roast until beginning to wilt and brown, about 15 minutes.

Combine rice wine (or sherry) and black bean sauce in a small bowl; drizzle over the cabbage and toss. Continue roasting until tender, about 5 minutes more.

Toss with scallions, vinegar, sesame oil and hot sauce until combined.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/roasted-savoy-cabbage-with-black-beangarlic-sauce.aspx?pos=3&xid=nl_EverydayHealthManagingDiabetes_20140427

Ricotta Gnocchi

Makes 4 servings

Ingredients

2 cups whole-milk ricotta cheese 
2 egg yolks
⅔ cup grated Parmesan cheese
1 teaspoon salt
¼ teaspoon white pepper
Pinch of nutmeg
¾ cup flour, or more as needed
6 tablespoons butter
10 to 15 sage leaves

Directions

Make the dough: In a medium bowl, combine the ricotta with the egg yolks, Parmesan, salt, pepper and nutmeg. Mix well to ensure the mixture is fully homogeneous before adding the flour (in step 2), because once you add it, you want to mix as little as possible to prevent the gnocchi from becoming dense.

Make a well in the center of the ricotta mixture and add the flour. Mix gently to combine, just until the flour is fully incorporated. The dough should be firm enough to be easily handled. If needed, add up to ¼ cup additional flour to ensure the proper texture (see Finishing Touches, below).

Shape the gnocchi: On a lightly floured surface, roll out a third of the dough into a long rope about ½ inch thick. Cut the rope into ¾-inch pieces.

Cook the gnocchi: Bring a large pot of salted water to a boil. Drop the gnocchi into the water. Cook until all the gnocchi rise to the surface, 3 to 4 minutes. Drain.

Heat the butter in a large sauté pan over medium heat until it begins to turn brown and smell nutty, 6 to 8 minutes. Add the sage and the cooked gnocchi, and sauté until the gnocchi are coated in the butter and the sage is fragrant, about 2 minutes. Serve immediately.

Finishing Touches
It's the details that count! Try these tips

Brown butter and sage make for a great topping, but these gnocchi are just as delicious with any of your favorite pasta sauces. Try tomato sauce and basil, or cook the gnocchi with bacon, rosemary and Parmesan.

We like our gnocchi simple in design, but if you want to create the signature ridges, you can run each dumpling over the back of a fork. Press lightly with your thumb to make the indentations.

www.purewow.com ttp://www.purewow.com/entry_detail/recipe/9232

Creamy Asparagus Pasta Recipe

Quick Info:
Servings
Quick Meal
Contains Wheat/Gluten
Contains Dairy
Vegetarian

Nutritional Info (Per serving): 
Calories: 359, Saturated Fat: 4g, Sodium: 602mg, Dietary Fiber: 7g, Total Fat: 10g, Carbs: 55g, Cholesterol: 18mg, Protein: 18g 
Carb Choices:

Ingredients

8 ounce(s) pasta, penne, 100% whole-wheat 
1 bunch(es) asparagus, trimmed and cut into 3/4-inch pieces 
1 1/2 cup(s) milk, whole 
4 teaspoon mustard, whole-grain 
4 teaspoon flour, all-purpose 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1/2 teaspoon pepper, black ground 
2 teaspoon oil, olive, extra-virgin 
3 tablespoon garlic, minced 
2 teaspoon tarragon, fresh, minced, or 1/2 teaspoon dried 
1 teaspoon lemon zest 
2 teaspoon lemon juice 
1/2 cup(s) cheese, grated Parmesan, divided

Preparation

Bring a large pot of water to a boil. Add pasta and cook for 3 minutes less than the package directions. Add asparagus and continue cooking until the pasta and asparagus are just tender, 3 minutes more. Drain and return to the pot.

Meanwhile, whisk milk, mustard, flour, salt and pepper in a medium bowl. Heat oil in a medium saucepan over medium-high heat. Add garlic and cook, stirring, until fragrant and lightly browned, 30 seconds to 1 minute.

Whisk in the milk mixture. Bring to a simmer, stirring constantly, and cook until thickened, 1 to 2 minutes. Stir in tarragon, lemon zest and juice.

Stir the sauce into the pasta-asparagus mixture. Cook over medium-high heat, stirring, until the sauce is thick, creamy and coats the pasta, 1 to 2 minutes. Stir in 1/4 cup Parmesan. Divide the pasta among 4 bowls and top with the remaining 1/4 cup Parmesan.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/creamy-asparagus-pasta.aspx?pos=3&xid=nl_everydayhealthhealthyaging_20140427

Quick Cassoulet Recipe

Quick Info:
Servings
Contains Wheat/Gluten
Contains Red Meat

Nutritional Info (Per serving): 
Calories: 353, Saturated Fat: 1g, Sodium: 681mg, Dietary Fiber: 11g, Total Fat: 5g, Carbs: 36g, Cholesterol: 25mg, Protein: 24g 
Carb Choices: 1.5

Ingredients

1 cup(s) bread crumbs, soft whole-wheat 
2 teaspoon oil, olive, extra-virgin 
2 medium onion(s), finely chopped 
1 carrot(s), finely chopped 
2 clove(s) garlic, minced 
1/4 pounds sausage, turkey, kielbasa, thinly sliced 
31 ounce(s) beans, Great Northern, or cannellini - 2 15.5-ounce cans, rinsed 
1 1/2 cup(s) turkey, cooked and diced 
1 1/2 teaspoon thyme, or 1/2 tsp dried 
1/4 teaspoon salt 
pepper, black ground, to taste 
2 tablespoon parsley, fresh, chopped, optional 
14 1/2 ounce(s) tomatoes, diced 
1 cup(s) broth, chicken, less sodium 
1/2 cup(s) wine, dry white

Preparation

Preheat oven to 350°F. Spread breadcrumbs on a baking sheet and bake until crisp and light golden, stirring occasionally, 6 to 10 minutes; set aside.

Meanwhile, heat oil in a 4- to 6-quart Dutch oven over medium heat. Add onions, carrot and garlic; cook, stirring often, until just beginning to color, about 5 minutes. Add kielbasa and cook, stirring, until lightly browned, 3 to 5 minutes. Add tomatoes, broth, wine, beans, turkey (or chicken), thyme, salt and pepper; bring to a simmer.

Sprinkle the toasted breadcrumbs over the top and transfer the pot to the oven. Bake until browned and bubbling, 25 to 35 minutes. Sprinkle with parsley, if using, and serve.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/quick-cassoulet.aspx?pos=3&xid=nl_EverydayHealthHealthyLiving_20140427

Stir-Fried Chow Mein With Four Vegetables

Preparing the vegetables in fine julienne is a little time consuming, but it's essential for even, rapid cooking and good integration of flavors.

Cooking the noodles in an empty wok allows you to crisp them up and cook down the sauce until it coats them evenly, giving every bite good flavor and texture.

Serves 4-6

Ingredients

2 tablespoon light soy sauce, divided 
1 tablespoon dark soy sauce
2 teaspoon sesame oil
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon sugar
1/2 teaspoon white pepper
16 ounces Hong Kong-style (chow mein) noodles (see note above)
3 tablespoons vegetable, canola, or peanut oil, divided
6 ounces five spiced tofu, julienned
1 bunch (3 ounces) Chinese flowering chives, cut into 2-inch lenghts
1 small carrot, cut into fine julienne
8 ounces bean sprouts, trimmed
3 scallions, cut into fine julienne

Procedures

In a small bowl, combine the 1 tablespoon light soy sauce, the dark soy sauce, sesame oil, salt, sugar, and white pepper. Mix well and set aside. Open the package of noodles and loosen them in a large bowl. Separate any noodle strands that are clumped together.

Heat 1 tablespoon of oil in a wok over high heat until smoking. Add the tofu, spread it out, and cook without moving until lightly browned, about 30 seconds. Add remaining tablespoon of soy sauce, mix, and add in the chives. Stir-fry until chives are bright green, about 1 minute, then transfer to a bowl and set aside.

Heat remaining 2 tablespoons in now-empty wok over high heat until smoking. Add the noodles. Using tongs or long chopsticks, spread the noodles around, toss them in the oil, and make sure they are not in one big clump. Cook, stirring, until they start to get a little bit crispy, about 3 minutes.

Add the soy sauce mixture and continue stirring and mixing the noodles around. It is important that you keep the noodles moving once you add the sauce.

Once the noodles are combined with the sauce, add the bean sprouts and the carrots.

Continue tossing until the bean sprouts begin to turn transparent, 1 to 2 minutes longer.

Add the scallions, tofu, and chives back to the wok. Toss until everything is combined. Serve immediately.

www.seriouseats.com

And for the carnivore 

Bloody Mary Steak

serves 4

2 lb steak, skirt steak, flank steak
1 cup Bloody Mary mix
1/4 cup vodka
1 Tbsp Worcestershire sauce
1 tsp pepper
1/2 tsp hot sauce
1 tsp minced garlic

Combine all ingredients and marinate in the refrigerator for 8 hours. Grill or pan sear until desired doneness.

*We grill skirt steak about 8-10 minutes to medium-rare*

http://www.plainchicken.com/2013/10/bloody-mary-steak.html

and no meal would be complete without dessert  someone told me I was misspelling dessert  I guess you cant have desert in the desert. Mea culpa!

Phyllis makes these but she uses a lemon cake mix  I will ask her for her recipe.

CAKE BATTER COOKIES

MAKES 12 LARGE COOKIES

INGREDIENTS

1 box vanilla cake mix 
1 teaspoon baking powder
1¼ cup sprinkles
½ cup vegetable or canola oil
2 eggs
1 egg yolk
½ teaspoon vanilla

DIRECTIONS

Preheat the oven to 350°. Line two baking sheets with parchment paper.

In a large bowl, whisk the cake mix with the baking powder and sprinkles to combine (be sure to break up any lumps).

In a small bowl, whisk the oil with the eggs, egg yolk and vanilla to combine. Add the oil mixture to the bowl with the dry ingredients and mix until fully incorporated.

Scoop out the cookie dough and place 6 mounds of dough onto each prepared baking sheet. Leave at least ¾ inch between each cookie, as they spread quite a bit as they bake.

Bake until the surface is crackly and the cookies are slightly golden around the edges, 8 to 10 minutes. Cool before serving.

www.purewow.com

Bananas Foster Trifle

This cake keeps well and can be made up to 3 days in advance. Wrap on plastic wrap and store at room temperature.

I like to eat the trimmings of the cake with peanut butter. They're also wonderful buttered and griddled.

When separating the eggs, reserve 4 egg whites for the meringue.

Custard can be made 1 day in advance. Press plastic wrap directly on custard to prevent a skin from forming and refrigerate. Whisk to loosen prior to using.

Special equipment:	tube pan, electric mixer, rubber spatula, cooling rack, serrated knife, baking sheet, pastry brush, medium heavy-bottomed saucepan, large heavy-bottomed saucepan, whisk, strainer, large skillet, candy thermometer, trifle bowl or large clear glass salad bowl, pastry torch

Ingredients

For the Brown Sugar-Walnut Poundcake

Baking spray
2 1/2 sticks (20 tablespoons) unsalted butter, at room temperature 
1/4 cup vegetable oil
2 cups packed dark brown sugar
1/2 cup sugar 
4 large eggs, at room temperature 
3 cups all-purpose flour 
1 1/2 teaspoons baking powder 
1 teaspoon salt 
3/4 cup milk
1/4 cup dark rum 
2 teaspoons pure vanilla extract
1 1/2 cups coarsely chopped walnuts

For the Custard

2 1/4 cups half-and-half
8 large egg yolks, at room temperature (See Notes)
1/2 cup sugar
2 teaspoons cornstarch
1/4 teaspoon salt
2 teaspoons pure vanilla extract

For the Rum Simple Syrup

1 cup dark rum
3/4 cup sugar
1 cinnamon stick

For the Meringue

1 cup sugar 
1/4 cup water
2 tablespoons light corn syrup
4 large egg whites, at room temperature (See Notes)
1/4 teaspoon salt

For the Bananas Foster

1 stick (8 tablespoons) unsalted butter, cut into 8 pieces
1/2 cup packed dark brown sugar
1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1/8 teaspoon nutmeg
1/8 teaspoon salt
6 firm bananas, peeled and cut into 1/2-inch rings
2 tablespoons lemon juice
1/4 cup dark rum

Procedures
For the Brown Sugar-Walnut Poundcake: Adjust oven rack to middle position and preheat oven to 325°F. Spray tube pan with baking spray. Beat butter, oil, brown sugar, and sugar on medium speed until light and fluffy, about 3 minutes. Add eggs, one at a time, beating well after each addition.

Whisk together flour, baking powder, and salt in medium bowl. Combine milk, rum, and vanilla in liquid measuring cup. Decrease mixer speed to low and add flour mixture in three batches, alternating with milk mixture. Scrape sides and bottom of bowl with rubber spatula as needed. Add walnuts and beat just to combine.

Spoon the batter evenly into prepared pan. Bake until cake tester inserted in center of cake comes out clean, about 90 minutes. Transfer cake to cooling rack and cool in pan 15 minutes, then, turn out directly onto rack and cool completely, about 1 hour. With a serrated knife, trim off brown crusts of cake (See Notes) and cut cake into approximately 1-inch cubes. While cake is cooling, make the custard.

For the Custard: Bring half-and-half to boil over medium heat in large heavy-bottomed saucepan or in (glass) liquid measuring cup in microwave. In a large heavy-bottomed saucepan whisk together egg yolks, sugar, cornstarch, and salt. While vigorously whisking, add 1/4 cup hot half-and-half, then, add remaining half-and-half in a slow steady stream, all the while whisking.

Bring mixture to boil over medium heat, whisking constantly until mixture thickens to the consistency of pudding. Once mixture reaches the boil, continue to boil for 1 to 2 minutes. Remove from heat and stir in vanilla.

Strain custard into large bowl and cool to room temperature, stirring occasionally. Alternatively, place custard bowl in ice bath and cool, stirring, until it reaches room temperature. (See Notes). Meanwhile, make Rum Simple Syrup

For the Rum Simple Syrup: Stir rum, sugar, and cinnamon stick together in medium heavy-bottomed saucepan over medium-high heat until sugar is completely dissolved. Boil until syrup is reduced to 3/4 cup, 5 to 7 minutes. Remove and discard cinnamon stick. Keep warm.

For the Meringue: Stir sugar, water, and corn syrup in heavy-bottomed medium saucepan over medium-low heat until sugar dissolves. Increase heat to medium-high and boil syrup until it registers 238°F on candy thermometer, about 5 minutes.

While syrup boils, with electric mixer or a stand mixer fitted with whisk attachment, whip egg whites and salt on medium speed soft peaks form, about 2 minutes.

When syrup reaches temperature, with mixer running on medium-high speed, slowly and carefully pour into egg whites. Beat until outside of bowl is cool to the touch and whites are thick and glossy, about 7 minutes.

For the Bananas Foster: In large skillet over medium-high heat, melt butter with sugar, cinnamon, nutmeg, and salt. In medium bowl, toss bananas with lemon juice. Add bananas to skillet and cook, swirling and gently tossing to coat, about 2 minutes.

Remove skillet from heat. Add rum, and ignite with match. Allow flames to die out, then cool bananas about 7 minutes.

For the Assembly: Arrange cooling rack over baking sheet. Arrange cake cubes in single layer on rack. With pastry brush, brush rum simple syrup over cake cubes.

Arrange 1/3 of cake cubes in bottom of trifle dish. Top with half of custard, spreading out to coat. Dollop 1/3 of meringue over custard, spreading out into even layer. Top meringue with 1/3 of bananas and sauce.

Top bananas, with 1/3 of cake cubes. Top cake with remaining half of custard, spreading out to coat. Dollop with additional 1/3 of meringue, spreading out into even layer over custard. Top meringue with additional 1/3 of bananas and sauce.

Top bananas with remaining 1/3 of cake cubes. Top cake with remaining 1/3 of meringue. Torch top until browned, if desired.

Refrigerate trifle at least 2 hours to chill prior to serving.

www.seriouseats.com

I really dont think I can top that last recipe so lets call it a day.

Sam

Note: if you see ITS and it is supposed to be ITS  I tried to find it to correct it but couldnt  so when you see it  just men


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Great recipes once again Sam-- It is dull and rainy today -- thankfully we had 3 nice days. I am so sick of rainy days -- We still have not heard anything about the results of the Ultrasound -- however I do not think it can be too serious as we have not heard from the Doctor. However, he has had some family illness he is dealing with so we are still in a waiting pattern. I am just letting the worry go and I am sorry I worried you all. What will be will be -- 

I do ask for continued prayers. 

enough of that. 

We are closing Saroj's class tomorrow. Another wonderful class taught by her -- one of our great teachers.

I will be opening a Parade of the 2nd tree of life with flowers - tomorrow or Sunday.

I have been knitting a shawl for Marjorie (sister) and it is nearly finished -- then I will finish the sleeve on my pullover and will be caught up! 

I send you all my best wishes. I am really taking it easy on the computer which is really making a difference. I got another cortisone shot yesterday and it is really feeling better.

I am cutting back on the workshops over the summer as people are busy and will have about one a month -- will pick it up once our plans are finalized if and when we go to BC (or not!)


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

some great recipies there sam, hope to try a couple of them.
hugs to all.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Great beginning as usual, Sam. I will have to substitute oranges for grapefruit as that it a no no for me. Also want to try the Mexican recipes- love all those flavors.

I think we will all feel better when we get rid of these gray days. After the AZ sunshine, it's a bummer.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Another wealth of recipes,Sam- hope to try a few- I like the sound of the Asparagus Pasta, but lack some essential ingredients (like the Asparagus!).
Don't worry about the date- it is correct for darowil, sugarsugar, busyworkerbee, and me!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Another thought- as you lot go into the heat and shortening days we will be freezing windy and wet- but the days WILL be lengthening! Ha!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks for another set of great sounding recipes Sam.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Folks- I had a PM from Siouxann, in MD, she is having major computer problems- not sure if it is destined for the doctor, or the graveyard. She sends her love to everyone, and is including us all in her prayers.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

And here I am-Guild this afternoon and the football is very kindly tomorrow so don't have to juggle both. Maybe I should have breakfast before I read Sams recipes.And as we have a major exhibition later this monthe I really need to be at Guild. Knocked back the chance to go away with David this weekend- though he will be occupied all weekend I could have seen a bit of one of our mining communities. But figured there was far too much still be worked out for the exhibition for me to miss.
As it is the 3 May here I think you might have the wrong date Sam (or my computer confused but I think yesterday was the 2nd!). You can edit your title now but probably too late by now as I assume they have the same edit time as for posts.(button left corner near the bookmark and watch buttons if I remeber rightly)


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Wonderful opening again, Sam. It's apparent you put a lot of effort in our openings and thank you for that.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

So cute, Melyn, and many hugs back to you!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm glad you're able to let some of the worry go, Shirley. Of course, you're both still in my daily prayers!
I'm glad the shot has helped. I finally decided that's probably the only thing that will help my shoulder, too. Really irritating because I'm so close to finishing my Coat of Many Colors but have had to put it on hold.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm going to ignore this Julie - our days don't start getting shorted for another six weeks. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Another thought- as you lot go into the heat and shortening days we will be freezing windy and wet- but the days WILL be lengthening! Ha!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

melyn said:


> some great recipies there sam, hope to try a couple of them.
> hugs to all.


Thanks for the hugs and the koalas as well!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Marking my place have to go get the son and his date from the mall. Then drive her home, she lives in the middle of nowhere land. :roll:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

melyn said:


> some great recipies there sam, hope to try a couple of them.
> hugs to all.


Love it Melyn thank you for the hugs. HUGS back to you dear.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Sam, more amazing recipes. The bread sounds fantastic. The asparagus pasta, oh my so much I want to make.

Prayers for Pat continuing Shirley.

Melyn, Thanks for the hug. :thumbup:


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Geese Sam all those wonderful sounding receipts are going to keep us cooking for a long time!!!
Shirley I am praying for you to get some answers, but not worrying is a good thing to practice. I have claimed victory over the sonagrams.
At present, I am making my little Maxwell some washcloths with Cascade Yarns "Cotton Club" with farm animals from charts on them.
Hope everyone enjoys the tea today!
Hugs All


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Donnie I checked out the latest photos of Maxwell, what a little heart breaker already. That face, those eyes. I just melted.


DonnieK said:


> Geese Sam all those wonderful sounding receipts are going to keep us cooking for a long time!!!
> Shirley I am praying for you to get some answers, but not worrying is a good thing to practice. I have claimed victory over the sonagrams.
> At present, I am making my little Maxwell some washcloths with Cascade Yarns "Cotton Club" with farm animals from charts on them.
> Hope everyone enjoys the tea today!
> Hugs All


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Off I go Greg has supper made and I am going to watch a movie with my boys. :thumbup: 

Check in later.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm going to ignore this Julie - our days don't start getting shorted for another six weeks. --- sam


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

It's so good to see you posting here, Donnie. Sure has been a while, hasn't it? And I've missed hearing from you. Hope you are feeling better now.

Ohio Joy


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

You're only a day off for the US. It is May 2. Worked today, but it went well. I'm just glad that it was only one day!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

We had supper and then company stopped by.

Have some new pics of the puppies.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Melyn, loved the hugs piece, copied it to send to my daughter, school teacher. End of school, she needs all the cheering she can get.

A friend brought me 2 bags of periwinkle starts tonight and several baby's breath starts so I know what I will be doing tomorrow.

Also need to get a couple walker caddies made for Crafty Seniors' sale and a few infant John Deere bibs. Always something.

I think I am down to the last 20 rows of my shawl, altho these are the longest rows! I will try to post some pix when it is done and blocked.

Here's a pix of part of my front yard a couple weeks ago-- daffodils and grape hyacinths were lovely, along with bleeding heart.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Love the pics, hyacinth are my fave.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

donniek - always good to hear from you - your washcloths sound delightful and I am sure Maxwell will love them. --- sam



DonnieK said:


> Geese Sam all those wonderful sounding receipts are going to keep us cooking for a long time!!!
> Shirley I am praying for you to get some answers, but not worrying is a good thing to practice. I have claimed victory over the sonagrams.
> At present, I am making my little Maxwell some washcloths with Cascade Yarns "Cotton Club" with farm animals from charts on them.
> Hope everyone enjoys the tea today!
> Hugs All


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great looking dogs - is badger yours? --- sam



gagesmom said:


> We had supper and then company stopped by.
> 
> Have some new pics of the puppies.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely front yard Kansas g-ma - I love daffodils. --- sam



Kansas g-ma said:


> Melyn, loved the hugs piece, copied it to send to my daughter, school teacher. End of school, she needs all the cheering she can get.
> 
> A friend brought me 2 bags of periwinkle starts tonight and several baby's breath starts so I know what I will be doing tomorrow.
> 
> ...


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks Sam.

All three are ours. Deuce, Tank and Badger.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Some great looking recipes Sam, I'll definitely be trying the breads.

AZ sticks, glad you had a successful visit t the Mayo clinc, hope the insurance issues get sorted out soon.

Gwen, hope you have successful car hunting.

Julie, glad you got your loan sorted out for your trip to Australia. Hoe the rest of the arrangements fall into place.

This morning I helped my brother write up a short family history for his wife for them to put in the funeral card. Her family was to send us some information on her early life but after all the static earlier in the week we have not heard from them again! 
The GKs came this afternoon & will stay until suppertime tomorrow while both parents work. They were both enjoying the mountain of sand in the garden but came in frozen. I can't believe how cold it is staying down to. -5C/23Ftonght & the warmest in the next 5 days is +5C/41F.
Last year I bought them an electric jeep that is big enough for the 2 of them to ride in, DH charged up the battery so they could tour around in it tonight. They have so much fun.
I have GD in bed but GS is still out on the tractor with grandpa.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

11:45pm and I am off to bed. Night all, will see you tomorrow.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

melyn said:


> some great recipies there sam, hope to try a couple of them.
> hugs to all.


Very cute "hug" Melyn.

I was looking at the link from one of the recipes Sam & thought some of you who like coffee might enjoy this

http://www.jocooks.com/other/drinks/homemade-nutella-frappuccino/

I don't like coffee but am sure some in my family would like it. Some other great recipes on that site too.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Think I'm headed to bed. Just suddenly got very sleepy. Good night and hugs to all!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi everyone, just getting here, busy day, and started off with bad news. A family friend, he was 4 years younger than I, and I lived with his family during my senior year of high school and my mom and Henry and I worked in the lodge (restaraunt/hotel/bar) that they owned, was killed in the line of duty along with his partner. They were Alaska State Troopers, so sad, Scotty was a sweetheart, I didn't know the other officer. I am sorry for their families, I know it is very hard on them. I'm so totally at a loss, it's the sort of thing you know can and does happen, but you always think it won't happen to someone you know. 
I think I'll go knit and then catch up tomorrow, David will be home tomorrow night, thankfully. 
Hugs to you all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Some great looking recipes Sam, I'll definitely be trying the breads.
> 
> AZ sticks, glad you had a successful visit t the Mayo clinc, hope the insurance issues get sorted out soon.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bonnie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, just getting here, busy day, and started off with bad news. A family friend, he was 4 years younger than I, and I lived with his family during my senior year of high school and my mom and Henry and I worked in the lodge (restaraunt/hotel/bar) that they owned, was killed in the line of duty along with his partner. They were Alaska State Troopers, so sad, Scotty was a sweetheart, I didn't know the other officer. I am sorry for their families, I know it is very hard on them. I'm so totally at a loss, it's the sort of thing you know can and does happen, but you always think it won't happen to someone you know.
> I think I'll go knit and then catch up tomorrow, David will be home tomorrow night, thankfully.
> Hugs to you all.


Sorry to hear this Kaye! As you say the sort of thing you know happens, but hope won't to anyone close to you. It is good to have the therapy of the knitting at such times- I am supposing myself to be working a cuff on the cream guernsey- but I keep finding other things I HAVE to do. Then I must pick up the blue one! 
Try not to let it get you down too much.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Just marking place so I can find you all after I finish the old one. VB at 8 in the morning and I need to go see if I can find location. I've been playing dice game with DD on computer most of the evening, though we did go out for a great Italian meal with the neighbors. I needed something fun after taking mom to hair dresser's and groceries. I asked he to show me how to work the microwave. She couldn't, which is why she is not really eating. I showed her how a few times.... I'll have to check if she has used it when we pick her up for dinner Sunday.... Night all.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Maybe, so sorry about your friend.
Sandi, so sorry you had to come home and deal with insurance. Glad you feel in compete t hands.
Ani Pena gave short into to Saykyong Rinpoche, who is now her teacher. Her original.all teacher was his father. His talk was insightful and hopeful. I am looking forward to tomorrow. We will be there nine to five and hear several talks, break into discussion groups, and meditate.
Really tired as I've been up since five a.m. and we had six hour drive here plus being at conference five to nine tonight.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, just getting here, busy day, and started off with bad news. A family friend, he was 4 years younger than I, and I lived with his family during my senior year of high school and my mom and Henry and I worked in the lodge (restaraunt/hotel/bar) that they owned, was killed in the line of duty along with his partner. They were Alaska State Troopers, so sad, Scotty was a sweetheart, I didn't know the other officer. I am sorry for their families, I know it is very hard on them. I'm so totally at a loss, it's the sort of thing you know can and does happen, but you always think it won't happen to someone you know.
> I think I'll go knit and then catch up tomorrow, David will be home tomorrow night, thankfully.
> Hugs to you all.


How tragic- like you say it happens but always to other people. Praying for you and the familes as they come to terms with this tragedy.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Very cute "hug" Melyn.
> 
> I was looking at the link from one of the recipes Sam & thought some of you who like coffee might enjoy this
> 
> ...


Bonnie have sent that to my DD she would live on nutella if it were possible ....thanks


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Poledra, 
That's a very upsetting loss for you and the respective families. Really brings it home when you know the people involved. Comforting hugs to you.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorry to hear this Kaye! As you say the sort of thing you know happens, but hope won't to anyone close to you. It is good to have the therapy of the knitting at such times- I am supposing myself to be working a cuff on the cream guernsey- but I keep finding other things I HAVE to do. Then I must pick up the blue one!
> Try not to let it get you down too much.


Happy knitting, Julie, when you manage to get to it! Glad to hear that the plans to visit Aus. are moving forward, and hope it all goes to plan :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Meanwhile, daily hugs from here, and a good ear-rub for the flea-free Ringo :XD:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Jynx, I wonder why microwaves seem to fox some people. I've had the same experience with a couple of elderly friends here, yet my mum was always able to operate hers. I even wrote out a very simple instruction card for a couple of things (hot drink/soup and cooking a ready meal) using little coloured dots on the microwave control panel but to no avail. This did work for my in-laws, after a few practice runs, but we don't try anything complicated. I think anything new seems to be regarded with fear for quite a long time........good luck with your mum's microwave adventure.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, just getting here, busy day, and started off with bad news. A family friend, he was 4 years younger than I, and I lived with his family during my senior year of high school and my mom and Henry and I worked in the lodge (restaraunt/hotel/bar) that they owned, was killed in the line of duty along with his partner. They were Alaska State Troopers, so sad, Scotty was a sweetheart, I didn't know the other officer. I am sorry for their families, I know it is very hard on them. I'm so totally at a loss, it's the sort of thing you know can and does happen, but you always think it won't happen to someone you know.
> I think I'll go knit and then catch up tomorrow, David will be home tomorrow night, thankfully.
> Hugs to you all.


So sorry to hear of the tragic loss of your friend. As you say, you never think it will happen to someone you know. Lots of hugs to you. x


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey.

Mr P and I are off to the local Surrey Heath Show today, lots of stalls, displays and food! Like I need to eat after all the food I had in Lincoln.

I will sort some photos of Lincoln out when I'm back as my computer is on a go slow.

Hugs to everyone


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Happy knitting, Julie, when you manage to get to it! Glad to hear that the plans to visit Aus. are moving forward, and hope it all goes to plan :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Meanwhile, daily hugs from here, and a good ear-rub for the flea-free Ringo :XD:


I am well along the cuff (first one) of the cream guernsey, then must work on the blue one- to try to get that quickly up to the shoulder. Love the thought of all those hugs! Flea -free Ringo is dancing around wanting some of my late supper! Too hot for him right now- he really would not thank me!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Jynx, I wonder why microwaves seem to fox some people. I've had the same experience with a couple of elderly friends here, yet my mum was always able to operate hers. I even wrote out a very simple instruction card for a couple of things (hot drink/soup and cooking a ready meal) using little coloured dots on the microwave control panel but to no avail. This did work for my in-laws, after a few practice runs, but we don't try anything complicated. I think anything new seems to be regarded with fear for quite a long time........good luck with your mum's microwave adventure.


Mind you there's microwaves and microwaves- the one owned by Lupe completely defeated me when I was in Sydney last June.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, just getting here, busy day, and started off with bad news. A family friend, he was 4 years younger than I, and I lived with his family during my senior year of high school and my mom and Henry and I worked in the lodge (restaraunt/hotel/bar) that they owned, was killed in the line of duty along with his partner. They were Alaska State Troopers, so sad, Scotty was a sweetheart, I didn't know the other officer. I am sorry for their families, I know it is very hard on them. I'm so totally at a loss, it's the sort of thing you know can and does happen, but you always think it won't happen to someone you know.
> I think I'll go knit and then catch up tomorrow, David will be home tomorrow night, thankfully.
> Hugs to you all.


Angels protect all law rnforcement personnel and emergancy service personnel. Such dangerous work at times. Hope they catch whomever caused this.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Just jumped to say hi.
Haven't been in the thread for quite a long time - and I really miss you all, I usually just can't follow all the post and get discouraged, but... that's stupid, right - I just have too much on my hands lately - and I can't sleep well, so this makes things much worst, I get tired all the time...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Just jumped to say hi.
> Haven't been in the thread for quite a long time - and I really miss you all, I usually just can't follow all the post and get discouraged, but... that's stupid, right - I just have too much on my hands lately - and I can't sleep well, so this makes things much worst, I get tired all the time...


Dear Kati- I have been wondering how you were! Good to see you again! There are so many posts to follow. I too can't sleep well- especially when I keep getting woken by phone calls as has happened twice tonight! Hope David is well, and your Significant Other! Bulgaria has been in our news- but I forget the details.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Just jumped to say hi.
> Haven't been in the thread for quite a long time - and I really miss you all, I usually just can't follow all the post and get discouraged, but... that's stupid, right - I just have too much on my hands lately - and I can't sleep well, so this makes things much worst, I get tired all the time...


Hope you can pop in sometimes. Cooked your Musaka (that you posted back in Jaunary) the other day and finished it tonight- its really good and will be cooked again thats for sure.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Hahaha, thanks so much - you've been so, SO nice to remember me!

David is fine, he's going to school next year - and I am a bit... waaaaa... my little baby is no baby anymore (is that misspelled)...
We need to design a desk for him, and we desperately need a new mattress - I think this is the reason I sleep so bad (who is the one to weak you up in the night, that's ... !?!?!?)

Oh, and thanks for the Musaka grade; it's one of David and Stefan's best loved meals...

Stefan, my husband, made potato balls some time ago - and even froze half, to be fried later, and now is going to make them - I think I will post this recipe, if I can make him remember it - he just said "oh, no, they weren't that good, sometime when they really come up great..." bla-bla. I actually loved them!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

DonnieK said:


> Geese Sam all those wonderful sounding receipts are going to keep us cooking for a long time!!!
> Shirley I am praying for you to get some answers, but not worrying is a good thing to practice. I have claimed victory over the sonagrams.
> At present, I am making my little Maxwell some washcloths with Cascade Yarns "Cotton Club" with farm animals from charts on them.
> Hope everyone enjoys the tea today!
> Hugs All


Glad you stopped by for a quick visit. You'll have come more often and tell us what's happening with you. Would love to see a picture of the cloths.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> We had supper and then company stopped by.
> 
> Have some new pics of the puppies.


Love the newest pictures. But Gage sure looks mad in the one with Deuce. It must have been taken a while back because Deuce has his collar off now, doesn't he?
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> We had supper and then company stopped by.
> 
> Have some new pics of the puppies.


Oops! I guess Deuce does still have the collar on. I thought he'd only had on a while back or is this something new? Think I'm a little confused....
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Melyn, loved the hugs piece, copied it to send to my daughter, school teacher. End of school, she needs all the cheering she can get.
> 
> A friend brought me 2 bags of periwinkle starts tonight and several baby's breath starts so I know what I will be doing tomorrow.
> 
> ...


It's always great to see the beginnings of spring. A few of our azaleas are just beginning to bloom. They're several weeks late. Not surprising since we had such a long winter.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, just getting here, busy day, and started off with bad news. A family friend, he was 4 years younger than I, and I lived with his family during my senior year of high school and my mom and Henry and I worked in the lodge (restaraunt/hotel/bar) that they owned, was killed in the line of duty along with his partner. They were Alaska State Troopers, so sad, Scotty was a sweetheart, I didn't know the other officer. I am sorry for their families, I know it is very hard on them. I'm so totally at a loss, it's the sort of thing you know can and does happen, but you always think it won't happen to someone you know.
> I think I'll go knit and then catch up tomorrow, David will be home tomorrow night, thankfully.
> Hugs to you all.


Oh, Kaye, my thoughts and prayers are with you and their families.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, just getting here, busy day, and started off with bad news. A family friend, he was 4 years younger than I, and I lived with his family during my senior year of high school and my mom and Henry and I worked in the lodge (restaraunt/hotel/bar) that they owned, was killed in the line of duty along with his partner. They were Alaska State Troopers, so sad, Scotty was a sweetheart, I didn't know the other officer. I am sorry for their families, I know it is very hard on them. I'm so totally at a loss, it's the sort of thing you know can and does happen, but you always think it won't happen to someone you know.
> I think I'll go knit and then catch up tomorrow, David will be home tomorrow night, thankfully.
> Hugs to you all.


I am so sorry for your loss. It is so hard not to worry about our law enforcement with all of the terrible things that happen. My heart goes out to the families. I have so thankful that we have such brave and selfless men to help keep our country safe.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

TNS said:


> Jynx, I wonder why microwaves seem to fox some people. I've had the same experience with a couple of elderly friends here, yet my mum was always able to operate hers. I even wrote out a very simple instruction card for a couple of things (hot drink/soup and cooking a ready meal) using little coloured dots on the microwave control panel but to no avail. This did work for my in-laws, after a few practice runs, but we don't try anything complicated. I think anything new seems to be regarded with fear for quite a long time........good luck with your mum's microwave adventure.


Jynx, I was going to suggest that you write down the directions/steps, also. Of course, you cannot make her read them! It is such a worry when you know they are not eating. How does she do with the stove top/oven? Even though it takes longer, that might be easier. Sometimes older people feel more inadequate when dealing with digital technology.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Welcome back, HandyFamily! I'm glad that you have your knitting to help with calmness. I know how much it helps me. And now I can justify all of my knitting because I have the science to back it up!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Good morning Sam all the way from overly hot Orange County, California where the temperatures have been close to 100 degrees and we keep praying for rain!! Just one question on the bloody mary steak...do you throw the steak away and then drink the marinade?? :lol: :lol: :lol: Sounds like an interesting recipe along with the bananas foster trifle. Thanks for hosting the tea party this weekend. Enjoy the rest of May while the kids are still at school :lol: :lol:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Oh, Kaye, my thoughts and prayers are with you and their families.
> Hugs,
> Junek


From me too, so sad.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Yes, my prayers for the families as well.


sugarsugar said:


> From me too, so sad.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party 2 May 14
> 
> Do you realize that in another month we will be almost at the point of sliding down the last half of the year? Where has the time gone? Really  it seems like we just got done with new years day and now it is five months later. There are only 28 days of school left and you know what that means  the children will be home every day. I was afraid it would be mid-june before they got out but our district lengthened the day for two months or so which made up the time they missed. The district just west of us has blizzard packs to complete. I think some of them contain 80 or more pages. Im not sure who moaned the loudest  the teachers who had to put them together and grade them or the students that have to complete them. Very glad I dont need to do either one.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Hello everyone. Sam great recipes and a few I will be making. My eyes got real big when I saw the Bananas Foster Trifle as I had just come across my Bananas Foster recipe from the actual restaurant in New Orleans. We were there years ago. The man made it and gave me a special lesson after we were done eating ours. Can't believe you did one the same week I found my recipe. :lol: 

DH is home on vacation now so I won't be on as much. If you want me to know something please PM me, otherwise I might not know. I'm looking forward to his time at home. He was telling me how much he enjoys his time with me, so it should be a fun summer. Almost every day he tells me how grateful he is, he means for everything, for his life. I still see the little boy in him when he tells me how he slept in till afternoon and met his mother while he was walking to the store. She said, "Billy, are you just waking up?" He said "Yes Mom. It's great to be alive." Yesterday he slept till about 2pm, mind you he'd been working till 2am on his book, and while we were on our way somewhere he said how thankful he was for everything. All I could think of was that little boy.

My back is really troubling me since I lifted that vase of flowers for DH. Thought it was a little heavy but not enough to cause trouble. Using the cane today but oh well. Once I get going I get better so put the cane down when I get there and then leave it. LOL 

Squares are sewn, washed and dried and ready to be mailed after I see my KP friend on Monday. I want to show them to her before I mail them. Will include info on the yarn used. That Celtic Knot sure was a learning experience. For one thing when unravelling i-cord, if done on dp's, it doesn't unravel like normal knitting. I know knitting to exact size, such as an 8" square, so simple, or so it sounds, can be a challenge to the most experienced. It has really been fun. Got me knitting outside the box, or should I say circle.

I'm off to get coffee for DH.
Hugs all. I will try and get on but I know I won't keep up.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

June- Gage was not impressed that he was going to be in the picture :? 

Deuce has his cone back on. The same thing is happening again but in a few different spots.  We have an apt with the vet again on Monday.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Melody I'm not sure if I remember what had happened to Deuce but IF it is hot spots or areas where he is chewing you might want to try switching to a grain free dog food. We constantly had issues with our lab mix dogs with that. Switched to a grain free dry food and haven't had any issues since. Also found out that dogs don't process grains well and really aren't good for them. Trainer was telling us how many vets won't tell you this because the cure is so simple and costs them $ as you no longer have to keep coming in for treatment. Fortunately not the vet practice I go to is this way. Grain free feed is more expensive BUT when you figure in the cost of vet visit and meds not to mention the comfort of your pet it is worth it.


gagesmom said:


> June- Gage was not impressed that he was going to be in the picture :?
> 
> Deuce has his cone back on. The same thing is happening again but in a few different spots.  We have an apt with the vet again on Monday.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Good advice Gwen, thanks for that. 


Gweniepooh said:


> Melody I'm not sure if I remember what had happened to Deuce but IF it is hot spots or areas where he is chewing you might want to try switching to a grain free dog food. We constantly had issues with our lab mix dogs with that. Switched to a grain free dry food and haven't had any issues since. Also found out that dogs don't process grains well and really aren't good for them. Trainer was telling us how many vets won't tell you this because the cure is so simple and costs them $ as you no longer have to keep coming in for treatment. Fortunately not the vet practice I go to is this way. Grain free feed is more expensive BUT when you figure in the cost of vet visit and meds not to mention the comfort of your pet it is worth it.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Off for now, check in later.

I have a baby shower to go to this afternoon. Got a headache and just feeling achy. Think I might skip it and send gifts with a friend.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Poledra
So sorry to hear of your bad news.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

That is such terrible news, I am sorry for you, your friends & family. I hope they didn't have young children, that makes it even worse.


Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, just getting here, busy day, and started off with bad news. A family friend, he was 4 years younger than I, and I lived with his family during my senior year of high school and my mom and Henry and I worked in the lodge (restaraunt/hotel/bar) that they owned, was killed in the line of duty along with his partner. They were Alaska State Troopers, so sad, Scotty was a sweetheart, I didn't know the other officer. I am sorry for their families, I know it is very hard on them. I'm so totally at a loss, it's the sort of thing you know can and does happen, but you always think it won't happen to someone you know.
> I think I'll go knit and then catch up tomorrow, David will be home tomorrow night, thankfully.
> Hugs to you all.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Angels protect all law rnforcement personnel and emergancy service personnel. Such dangerous work at times. Hope they catch whomever caused this.


 :thumbup:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Great to see you here again Handy Family and Donie.such a lot going on its difficult to keep up!


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, just getting here, busy day, and started off with bad news. A family friend, he was 4 years younger than I, and I lived with his family during my senior year of high school and my mom and Henry and I worked in the lodge (restaraunt/hotel/bar) that they owned, was killed in the line of duty along with his partner. They were Alaska State Troopers, so sad, Scotty was a sweetheart, I didn't know the other officer. I am sorry for their families, I know it is very hard on them. I'm so totally at a loss, it's the sort of thing you know can and does happen, but you always think it won't happen to someone you know.
> I think I'll go knit and then catch up tomorrow, David will be home tomorrow night, thankfully.
> Hugs to you all.


I'm so sorry for your friend... *hugs*


----------



## Glennys 2 (Jan 1, 2012)

Sam, I used to work in a Finish bakery and they made cardimon rolls. Boy are they good especially when they are warm.

Kaye, so sorry to hear about the passing of your friend and his partner.

Julie, I too am glad that your trip to Aus is starting to take shape.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Glennys 2 said:


> Sam, I used to work in a Finish bakery and they made cardimon rolls. Boy are they good especially when they are warm.
> 
> Kaye, so sorry to hear about the passing of your friend and his partner.
> 
> Julie, I too am glad that your trip to Aus is starting to take shape.


Thanks, Glennys! I am just hanging in there- waiting to hear from the tax department- hopefully it won't take too long- that is to be allocated for the tickets- and hopefully a pair of walking shoes- and maybe some yarn- enough to make a warm cardigan! I like the look of the one in the Brown-Reinsel book I have been gifted.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Handy Family--Glad to see you back again.

I'd been concerned that you were working too much. I'm happy to see that your family is doing well. What interesting times are opening up for your son as he begins his schooling!! 

Looking forward to seeing more of your works, too.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Looking at my calendar today, I see that we have just 4 weeks left for finishing up the squares for the KAP afghan and getting them to me.

Please PM me if you don't have my mailing address.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto Poledra. It was on the news this morning. Glad they have the responsible parties. How horrible this happened.

My dad was the Chief Deputy Sheriff in my county and oftn it was so frightening. I vividly remember as a teen one time he had to go to the jail to let someone out on bail. It was night time and my DB went with him. Usually another deputy would go up with dad (jail on top of courthouse then) when getting a prisoner. This one time no one went up with him When he unlocked the cell door 3 prisoners (not the one being released) ran up and hit the door knocking my dad to the floor They took his gun. (usually dad had a second smaller gun also in his pocket but forgot to get it when he left the house) They throated to kill him before escaping. Thank God they did not.They escaped and were caught several weeks later in a neighboring state. He said he thinks what saved him was the fact that he always treated the prisoners with respect and fairness. Of course with some folks that doesn't matter.

Again, so sorry for the loss of your friend and thankful for all the good he did.


martina said:


> Poledra
> So sorry to hear of your bad news.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Julie after talking with you I checked Amazon and was able to order the Brown-Reinsel book for very little (used of course) Thanks for the tip.



Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Glennys! I am just hanging in there- waiting to hear from the tax department- hopefully it won't take too long- that is to be allocated for the tickets- and hopefully a pair of walking shoes- and maybe some yarn- enough to make a warm cardigan! I like the look of the one in the Brown-Reinsel book I have been gifted.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> June- Gage was not impressed that he was going to be in the picture :?
> 
> Deuce has his cone back on. The same thing is happening again but in a few different spots.  We have an apt with the vet again on Monday.


I thought Gage was pouting!! As a mother of 4, I recognize that look. Poor Deuce...it was hot spots that was causing him problems, wasn't it? It's bad when they're so uncomfortable. I can't really remember the problem he was having but glad you have a vet appt. for him. I know he's uncomforable either way.
HUgs,
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Notice to those wanting to make squares for the KAP afghan* Even the most experienced knitters have had some frustration when meeting the 8 x 8 inch requirements so please don't put off making and sending your squares to jheines. PM her for her mailing address. *Squares MUST be RECEIVED no later than JUNE 1st*   

Also, plain or fancy design are BOTH very much needed so don't let some of these fancy ones we've seen posted deter you. A nice sampler style afghan needs all kinds. Just be sure to use worsted acrylic yarn!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Off for now, check in later.
> 
> I have a baby shower to go to this afternoon. Got a headache and just feeling achy. Think I might skip it and send gifts with a friend.


I don't blame you for considering skipping the shower and sending the gift with a friend. If you're like me, if you're not feeling good, you'll definitely not enjoy it.
Hope you soon feel better.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ditto Poledra. It was on the news this morning. Glad they have the responsible parties. How horrible this happened.
> 
> My dad was the Chief Deputy Sheriff in my county and oftn it was so frightening. I vividly remember as a teen one time he had to go to the jail to let someone out on bail. It was night time and my DB went with him. Usually another deputy would go up with dad (jail on top of courthouse then) when getting a prisoner. This one time no one went up with him When he unlocked the cell door 3 prisoners (not the one being released) ran up and hit the door knocking my dad to the floor They took his gun. (usually dad had a second smaller gun also in his pocket but forgot to get it when he left the house) They throated to kill him before escaping. Thank God they did not.They escaped and were caught several weeks later in a neighboring state. He said he thinks what saved him was the fact that he always treated the prisoners with respect and fairness. Of course with some folks that doesn't matter.
> 
> Again, so sorry for the loss of your friend and thankful for all the good he did.


I know having a father in law enforecement must have been worrying. I'm so glad he wasn't hurt in the escape.
Junek


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

And all your sister-knitters said *AMEN*, Gwen--especially Joy!!!!! I wouldn't want any of y'all to miss the opportunity to be a part of this. Truly.

Ohio Joy



Gweniepooh said:


> *Notice to those wanting to make squares for the KAP afghan* Even the most experienced knitters have had some frustration when meeting the 8 x 8 inch requirements so please don't put off making and sending your squares to jheines. PM her for her mailing address. *Squares MUST be RECEIVED no later than JUNE 1st*
> 
> Also, plain or fancy design are BOTH very much needed so don't let some of these fancy ones we've seen posted deter you. A nice sampler style afghan needs all kinds. Just be sure to use worsted acrylic yarn!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good afternoon from Overcast Great Bend. We have been having gentle rain showers off and on today. 

No coffee today, I am on my phone as my lap top is being rediculous. 

Healing energy for those in need. Hugs for everyone else.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

This is what I woke up to this morning -- We went to Banff on a lovely spring day and now it is like January- I am sooooo sick of it.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Well here I am in sunny Florida....and it's dull and raining! :roll: However it's warm rain and the forecast is good for the rest of the week, so no complaints really. Our plane was 2 hours late and it took another 2 hours to get through immigration and then queue up at the car hire desk, even though we had booked on-line, so it was dark (& raining) by the time we set off for Dunedin. Then the sat nav (GPS) wouldn't work so we got completely lost going through Tampa and would DH stop somewhere for the night and set off again in the daylight?.....no, of course not! We eventually got here at just before midnight, which was really 5am to us and fell into bed!
Thanks for the great recipes Sam and I'll go back now and catch up.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, just getting here, busy day, and started off with bad news. A family friend, he was 4 years younger than I, and I lived with his family during my senior year of high school and my mom and Henry and I worked in the lodge (restaraunt/hotel/bar) that they owned, was killed in the line of duty along with his partner. They were Alaska State Troopers, so sad, Scotty was a sweetheart, I didn't know the other officer. I am sorry for their families, I know it is very hard on them. I'm so totally at a loss, it's the sort of thing you know can and does happen, but you always think it won't happen to someone you know.
> I think I'll go knit and then catch up tomorrow, David will be home tomorrow night, thankfully.
> Hugs to you all.


So sorry to hear about your friend.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Well here I am in sunny Florida....and it's dull and raining! :roll: However it's warm rain and the forecast is good for the rest of the week, so no complaints really. Our plane was 2 hours late and it took another 2 hours to get through immigration and then queue up at the car hire desk, even though we had booked on-line, so it was dark (& raining) by the time we set off for Dunedin. Then the sat nav (GPS) wouldn't work so we got completely lost going through Tampa and would DH stop somewhere for the night and set off again in the daylight?.....no, of course not! We eventually got here at just before midnight, which was really 5am to us and fell into bed!
> Thanks for the great recipes Sam and I'll go back now and catch up.


Welcome to the US, glad you made it safely even if a bit late. But by airline standards you arrived right on time. :wink: :-D


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Julie after talking with you I checked Amazon and was able to order the Brown-Reinsel book for very little (used of course) Thanks for the tip.


Oh that is good! If you are prepared to have paper back and used they can be very cheap- I am hoping I may soon be able to treat myself to a copy of Mary Thomas' Book of Knitting- Mum had a copy- but must have lent it to someone, because it was not with her possessions when I moved her to Christchurch.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good afternoon from Overcast Great Bend. We have been having gentle rain showers off and on today.
> 
> No coffee today, I am on my phone as my lap top is being rediculous.
> 
> Healing energy for those in need. Hugs for everyone else.


What a contrast between Shirley's post and yours Caren!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Well here I am in sunny Florida....and it's dull and raining! :roll: However it's warm rain and the forecast is good for the rest of the week, so no complaints really. Our plane was 2 hours late and it took another 2 hours to get through immigration and then queue up at the car hire desk, even though we had booked on-line, so it was dark (& raining) by the time we set off for Dunedin. Then the sat nav (GPS) wouldn't work so we got completely lost going through Tampa and would DH stop somewhere for the night and set off again in the daylight?.....no, of course not! We eventually got here at just before midnight, which was really 5am to us and fell into bed!
> Thanks for the great recipes Sam and I'll go back now and catch up.


I would have liked to be a fly on your car window- I am sure you would have had some pithy comment- both to the rain and to not being allowed to stop off for the night- when it was so late by your body clock! Hope the weather has already cleared for you- let the warm holiday begin!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good afternoon from Overcast Great Bend. We have been having gentle rain showers off and on today.
> 
> No coffee today, I am on my phone as my lap top is being rediculous.
> 
> Healing energy for those in need. Hugs for everyone else.


Daffodils at last! Spring must have finally arrived in your yard! Hope all the water is draining away and you will be able to get on with re-building your barn very soon.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sam, All the receipts sound good. I have tried a few of the receipts but for some reason have not felt much like cooking/baking. Just in a funk I guess, another friend of mine mentioned I hadn't been baking much. I used to post photos of everything I made, I have been informed the photos are missed. The cheesecake receipts do sound like something I will give a try, will have to wait until I do the shopping again. The chicken satay is one Jamie thinks we need to make but, will substitute tahini for the peanut butter.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> This is what I woke up to this morning -- We went to Banff on a lovely spring day and now it is like January- I am sooooo sick of it.


Just can't believe this!! You poor things - just when you think winter is finally over. Hope it melts away very soon. Hugs to you. xx


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> What a contrast between Shirley's post and yours Caren!


I thought the same thing when I saw it. Glad there is no snow here, the weather is still cool that I like.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

TNS said:


> Jynx, I wonder why microwaves seem to fox some people. I've had the same experience with a couple of elderly friends here, yet my mum was always able to operate hers.
> 
> It's because one of the losses that occur with dementias is the ability to do things that require sequencing--making pudding, even brushing teeth. The simpler you can make the task, the better.
> 
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Daffodils at last! Spring must have finally arrived in your yard! Hope all the water is draining away and you will be able to get on with re-building your barn very soon.


Yes I was wondering if we were getting spring or going start to summer. The temperatures are still a bit below normal for May, not worried. The water is draining away nicely, just don't want it to go too fast. The rebuilding has to wait until permission has been given. They are taking their sweet time because it is not the house. :|


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good afternoon from Overcast Great Bend. We have been having gentle rain showers off and on today.
> 
> No coffee today, I am on my phone as my lap top is being rediculous.
> 
> Healing energy for those in need. Hugs for everyone else.


Thanks for the pictures once again.
Jk


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> This is what I woke up to this morning -- We went to Banff on a lovely spring day and now it is like January- I am sooooo sick of it.


Do you think you'll ever have a real spring let alone summer?
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KateB said:


> Well here I am in sunny Florida....and it's dull and raining! :roll: However it's warm rain and the forecast is good for the rest of the week, so no complaints really. Our plane was 2 hours late and it took another 2 hours to get through immigration and then queue up at the car hire desk, even though we had booked on-line, so it was dark (& raining) by the time we set off for Dunedin. Then the sat nav (GPS) wouldn't work so we got completely lost going through Tampa and would DH stop somewhere for the night and set off again in the daylight?.....no, of course not! We eventually got here at just before midnight, which was really 5am to us and fell into bed!
> Thanks for the great recipes Sam and I'll go back now and catch up.


Hope the weather and the GPS improve so you can enjoy your FL adventure!
JK


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> TNS said:
> 
> 
> > Jynx, I wonder why microwaves seem to fox some people. I've had the same experience with a couple of elderly friends here, yet my mum was always able to operate hers.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes I was wondering if we were getting spring or going start to summer. The temperatures are still a bit below normal for May, not worried. The water is draining away nicely, just don't want it to go too fast. The rebuilding has to wait until permission has been given. They are taking their sweet time because it is not the house. :|


Typical!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Typical!


I am thinking it must be. :thumbdown: :-(


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, just getting here, busy day, and started off with bad news. A family friend, he was 4 years younger than I, and I lived with his family during my senior year of high school and my mom and Henry and I worked in the lodge (restaraunt/hotel/bar) that they owned, was killed in the line of duty along with his partner. They were Alaska State Troopers, so sad, Scotty was a sweetheart, I didn't know the other officer. I am sorry for their families, I know it is very hard on them. I'm so totally at a loss, it's the sort of thing you know can and does happen, but you always think it won't happen to someone you know.
> I think I'll go knit and then catch up tomorrow, David will be home tomorrow night, thankfully.
> Hugs to you all.


My condolences, Kaye. My heart goes out to their families and friends, and especially to you as a part of our family.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marking spot....have not been productive at all today.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Checking in - didn't get back on the computer yesterday so I am REALLY behind. I think I will do these 8 pages and then go back to last weeks TP -


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

AZ, so glad your trip to Mayo gave you some hope for future help. Also, sometimes it's helpful not to have to rush right into treatment. I pray your insurance comes through for you and that when you go back for the testing there are some good answers for you and Al.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Good afternoon!! 

The thunder and winds have started up and temps are dropping, I suspect. Have had a reasonably productive day. Made corn pancakes, adding the cup or so of leftover kernels from last night's dinner; cleaned up the kitchen, ran the dishwasher and vacuumed upstairs, changed bed sheets and made a flying run to rescue one of the gosling families who were being pursued by older family members who were trying to guilt them into giving up their food stamps and generally harassing them.

They had already walked nearly 10 miles with the babes, trying to get away from them. The winds were blowing, rain was spitting down and the temps were dropping. I took them to her mother's and some of us will see them back to home this evening.

Don and I will be going out to our favorite Chinese restaurant in a bit for dinner. I'll chat later when I've finished preparing to teach our Bible study in the morning. 

Y'all have a good afternoon; chat more later.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I don't yet have a dementia- but I could NOT work out Lupe's microwave- so when we were locked in the house (yes they had locked us in) we had no way we could make a warm drink- I ended up opening cans of things that we had to eat cold.


She locked you in? That's nuts! What if there had been a fire? That sounds like somethng you need to tell the legal people about when you get to Australia. If she is locking Fale in now, that's scary too.


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

OMG Julie that is appalling thank goodness you did not go ahead and move out there at the time. What on earth was the exscuse for locking you in, surely thats false imprisonment. lyn x



Lurker 2 said:


> I don't yet have a dementia- but I could NOT work out Lupe's microwave- so when we were locked in the house (yes they had locked us in) we had no way we could make a warm drink- I ended up opening cans of things that we had to eat cold.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm trying to use my phone to stay in touch this week. I think I still need a teenager to take dictation using the keyboard on a phone. 
Someone mentioned a caneday. I've had a lot of them lately. No fun at all, but at least I'm semi mobile. Just for the Medicare and my other insurance have to see 4 different doctors and that's BEFORE they will give a final diagnosis.
Nuff of my complaining.I'm just so glad to be back with my "Family"! Sending prayers for healing to all in need especially the troopers and their families. Lots of good recipes Sam!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Please visit the Parade of Tree of life #2 (flowergarden) afghan at the following link.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-257044-1.html#5292765


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Shirley, I sure hope you keep that snow. There were a few flakes last night but one that stayed, it's in the forecast for today, Monday & Wed, will spring ever arrive? The GKs want to play outside but I have had trouble rounding up enough warm play clothes as the parents didn't bring snowsuits & it's too cold for anything else. 
Not having a very productive day, no point to cleaning until the kids go home as they trash things right behind me, toys, puzzles, books etc.

Joy, the goslings must be so grateful you were around to save them.
Enjoy your supper out.
Caren, wish I had daffodils but they would shrivel up in this weather.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Julie, did Lupe LOCK YOU IN? ?? She should be arrested! I hope she's not doing it to poor Fale. That is cruel and illegal.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that certainly makes a houseful - you are lucky to have found an apartment that would allow them. they sure are cute - and I can imagine the mayhem they can cause. does gage walk them - it would be a good chore for him. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Thanks Sam.
> 
> All three are ours. Deuce, Tank and Badger.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening from Surrey. Here's a few shots of Lincoln.....


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

poledra - so sorry for you loss - policemen get killed every day but that doesn't make it any easier to accept. healing energy zooming your way - it will be good to have david home soon. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, just getting here, busy day, and started off with bad news. A family friend, he was 4 years younger than I, and I lived with his family during my senior year of high school and my mom and Henry and I worked in the lodge (restaraunt/hotel/bar) that they owned, was killed in the line of duty along with his partner. They were Alaska State Troopers, so sad, Scotty was a sweetheart, I didn't know the other officer. I am sorry for their families, I know it is very hard on them. I'm so totally at a loss, it's the sort of thing you know can and does happen, but you always think it won't happen to someone you know.
> I think I'll go knit and then catch up tomorrow, David will be home tomorrow night, thankfully.
> Hugs to you all.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Some really good recipes Sam - I'm thinking the asparagus pasta is on my radar for dinner!! Thanks to all of you for the encouraging words about our Mayo trip. It will be a little easier to schedule the testing and know how long we will be there next time. Our temps here are up in the high 80's - my first Hollyhock flower has opened up and I really think Spring has arrived. Great pictures - thanks for sharing - hope all that are feeling poorly get some relief soon. luv-AZ


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

come home safely and renewed joy --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Maybe, so sorry about your friend.
> Sandi, so sorry you had to come home and deal with insurance. Glad you feel in compete t hands.
> Ani Pena gave short into to Saykyong Rinpoche, who is now her teacher. Her original.all teacher was his father. His talk was insightful and hopeful. I am looking forward to tomorrow. We will be there nine to five and hear several talks, break into discussion groups, and meditate.
> Really tired as I've been up since five a.m. and we had six hour drive here plus being at conference five to nine tonight.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to see you handy family - life does have a way of getting in the way sometimes - but always good when you have time to stop by for a cuppa. --- sam



HandyFamily said:


> Just jumped to say hi.
> Haven't been in the thread for quite a long time - and I really miss you all, I usually just can't follow all the post and get discouraged, but... that's stupid, right - I just have too much on my hands lately - and I can't sleep well, so this makes things much worst, I get tired all the time...


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> This is what I woke up to this morning -- We went to Banff on a lovely spring day and now it is like January- I am sooooo sick of it.


Goodness and here I was feeling sorry for myself, lol! 10 deg's outside at the moment, also raining on and off. Took a nap which I don't often do, 40 min's in all (40 winks) then changed into a winter sweater a-g-a-I-n! When is our Spring coming????????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I think you drink the marinade while grilling the steak. --- sam



patocenizo said:


> Good morning Sam all the way from overly hot Orange County, California where the temperatures have been close to 100 degrees and we keep praying for rain!! Just one question on the bloody mary steak...do you throw the steak away and then drink the marinade?? :lol: :lol: :lol: Sounds like an interesting recipe along with the bananas foster trifle. Thanks for hosting the tea party this weekend. Enjoy the rest of May while the kids are still at school :lol: :lol:


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

machriste said:


> TNS said:
> 
> 
> > Jynx, I wonder why microwaves seem to fox some people. I've had the same experience with a couple of elderly friends here, yet my mum was always able to operate hers.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gwen - could this be why hickory is so itchy - whenever he goes outside he is on his back in the stones just scratching all over. I will check his dog food bag and see what it says. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Melody I'm not sure if I remember what had happened to Deuce but IF it is hot spots or areas where he is chewing you might want to try switching to a grain free dog food. We constantly had issues with our lab mix dogs with that. Switched to a grain free dry food and haven't had any issues since. Also found out that dogs don't process grains well and really aren't good for them. Trainer was telling us how many vets won't tell you this because the cure is so simple and costs them $ as you no longer have to keep coming in for treatment. Fortunately not the vet practice I go to is this way. Grain free feed is more expensive BUT when you figure in the cost of vet visit and meds not to mention the comfort of your pet it is worth it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what kind of patterns does this book have gwen? --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Julie after talking with you I checked Amazon and was able to order the Brown-Reinsel book for very little (used of course) Thanks for the tip.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's may Shirley - what's going on up there. --- sam



Designer1234 said:


> This is what I woke up to this morning -- We went to Banff on a lovely spring day and now it is like January- I am sooooo sick of it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so glad you made it safely kate - isn't that just like a man - bet he didn't stop and get directions either. lololol enjoy your stay - the weather will clear up. --- sam



KateB said:


> Well here I am in sunny Florida....and it's dull and raining! :roll: However it's warm rain and the forecast is good for the rest of the week, so no complaints really. Our plane was 2 hours late and it took another 2 hours to get through immigration and then queue up at the car hire desk, even though we had booked on-line, so it was dark (& raining) by the time we set off for Dunedin. Then the sat nav (GPS) wouldn't work so we got completely lost going through Tampa and would DH stop somewhere for the night and set off again in the daylight?.....no, of course not! We eventually got here at just before midnight, which was really 5am to us and fell into bed!
> Thanks for the great recipes Sam and I'll go back now and catch up.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and why were you locked in? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I don't yet have a dementia- but I could NOT work out Lupe's microwave- so when we were locked in the house (yes they had locked us in) we had no way we could make a warm drink- I ended up opening cans of things that we had to eat cold.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

joy - who or what are these gosling families - and why gosling? you may have talked about this already but I have completely forgotten. --- sam



jheiens said:


> Good afternoon!!
> 
> The thunder and winds have started up and temps are dropping, I suspect. Have had a reasonably productive day. Made corn pancakes, adding the cup or so of leftover kernels from last night's dinner; cleaned up the kitchen, ran the dishwasher and vacuumed upstairs, changed bed sheets and made a flying run to rescue one of the gosling families who were being pursued by older family members who were trying to guilt them into giving up their food stamps and generally harassing them.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to see you siouxann - what is wrong with your computer? --- sam



siouxann said:


> I'm trying to use my phone to stay in touch this week. I think I still need a teenager to take dictation using the keyboard on a phone.
> Someone mentioned a caneday. I've had a lot of them lately. No fun at all, but at least I'm semi mobile. Just for the Medicare and my other insurance have to see 4 different doctors and that's BEFORE they will give a final diagnosis.
> Nuff of my complaining.I'm just so glad to be back with my "Family"! Sending prayers for healing to all in need especially the troopers and their families. Lots of good recipes Sam!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hollyhocks - I must plant some this year - I love them. wonder how they will do in a large pot. --- sam



AZ Sticks said:


> Some really good recipes Sam - I'm thinking the asparagus pasta is on my radar for dinner!! Thanks to all of you for the encouraging words about our Mayo trip. It will be a little easier to schedule the testing and know how long we will be there next time. Our temps here are up in the high 80's - my first Hollyhock flower has opened up and I really think Spring has arrived. Great pictures - thanks for sharing - hope all that are feeling poorly get some relief soon. luv-AZ


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

time for a shower - back later. --- sam


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

thewren said:


> good to see you siouxann - what is wrong with your computer? --- sam


It upgraded itself from 8.0 to 8.1; it's amazing what .1can do to it. Since it's only a year old, I will most likely try to get it fixed. I can't see me using this phone to do all my chatting and emailing!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Have to tell my husband that...he is the one that cooks and the kitchen is his domain!!! I have been busy making chemo caps for the Knots of Love Knit-a-Thon yearly fund raiser and now there is a need for the PICC Line Bandage Covers that are easy to make but do take time. I have set aside other projects to help this worthy cause anyway I can. It is really hot here in California, Southern California that is...need rain!!


thewren said:


> I think you drink the marinade while grilling the steak. --- sam


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> hollyhocks - I must plant some this year - I love them. wonder how they will do in a large pot. --- sam


They don't do too bad in a large pot. My sister grew them in a pot when she lived n town.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Having great fun with the ladies in Chicago. Went to the yarn store yesterday and have spent the day at the house, knitting and learning. Jeanette is doing a great job of teaching magic loop and sock knitting. I did a new heel on my latest pair of socks. 

Off in a bit for some wine tasting and supper. 

Haven't caught up yet so hope everything is going well. Hugs and best wishes to all.

Kathy


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Glad to hear you ladies are having a great time in Chicago. :thumbup: 

Going back to catch up.

By the way I have one square done and the next cast on. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> This is what I woke up to this morning -- We went to Banff on a lovely spring day and now it is like January- I am sooooo sick of it.


Wow, both northern hemisphere and southern hemisphere have snow. Australia has first cold snap with first snow on the ski fields so very early.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Oh dear Shirley-that is an awful sight. Snow, snow, go away, don't come back another day.

Kaye-Big hugs to you.

Purple- Love all your photos.

Who am I missing???

Oh yes KateB- so glad you are on a well deserved vacation. I hope you and dh have a fantastic time.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Off for now. Check in later on.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Shirley, I can't believe you have snow. It's very pleasant here, 89 F, and we have a little breeze. 

Julie, definitely need to pass that on to the authorities. Chances are they are doing it to Fale, or I guess I should say Lupe!

I love Chicago! It looks like a wonderful trip.

The pups woke me early, so I took a nap this morning! Surprisingly, I am getting some things done. Usually when I take a nap, I am worthless when I wake up. Still too many breaks catching up on KTP and knitting, but I am at least doing something!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Great pictures, Purple!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, just getting here, busy day, and started off with bad news. A family friend, he was 4 years younger than I, and I lived with his family during my senior year of high school and my mom and Henry and I worked in the lodge (restaraunt/hotel/bar) that they owned, was killed in the line of duty along with his partner. They were Alaska State Troopers, so sad, Scotty was a sweetheart, I didn't know the other officer. I am sorry for their families, I know it is very hard on them. I'm so totally at a loss, it's the sort of thing you know can and does happen, but you always think it won't happen to someone you know.
> I think I'll go knit and then catch up tomorrow, David will be home tomorrow night, thankfully.
> Hugs to you all.


So sorry to hear this. I'm glad David will be home tomorrow night. Such a sad thing to have happen to someone you know and so young. Hard to accept. Hugs for you and prayers for his family.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie, sad the your SIL's family is choosing to make things harder. Just so thankful your brother has you to help him through this.

Julie, wonderful about the loan going through. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

AZsticks, so glad your trip to Mayo went well. Wish the insurance had cooperated, but hopefully you will get the ok to continue since it seemed a positive experience. Here's to getting help. It must have been so encouraging.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> She locked you in? That's nuts! What if there had been a fire? That sounds like somethng you need to tell the legal people about when you get to Australia. If she is locking Fale in now, that's scary too.


Julie, being locked in is horrible. Bonnie is quite right, it is a death sentence if there is a fire. Was it an accident or on purpose? After asking that I don't see how it could be an accident.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Good afternoon!!
> 
> The thunder and winds have started up and temps are dropping, I suspect. Have had a reasonably productive day. Made corn pancakes, adding the cup or so of leftover kernels from last night's dinner; cleaned up the kitchen, ran the dishwasher and vacuumed upstairs, changed bed sheets and made a flying run to rescue one of the gosling families who were being pursued by older family members who were trying to guilt them into giving up their food stamps and generally harassing them.
> 
> ...


God bless you for helping that family. It's such a shame they have to put up with family treating them like that when they're trying to get their lives back on track.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> She locked you in? That's nuts! What if there had been a fire? That sounds like somethng you need to tell the legal people about when you get to Australia. If she is locking Fale in now, that's scary too.


Oh my gosh, Julie...that's just plain scary. This woman has a definite mental problem!! I'm so glad you won't be staying with that family when you're over there.
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Well, I am getting on for a little while tonight. :thumbup: 

Kate...So sorry you got welcomed to Fla. with rain. Sure hope it clears up.

Purple...Love the pictures. The ladies' jackets match. Lovely place for your get-together.

We went to the Farmer's Market today and it was fun to finally have one open. Rained, but it didn't stop us. 

I'm not caught up but got a few things read while skimming.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Please visit the Parade of Tree of life #2 (flowergarden) afghan at the following link.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-257044-1.html#5292765


They are lovely. Thanks for the link. Has your snow melted any since morning?
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey. Here's a few shots of Lincoln.....


Thanks. I'm loving your pictures.
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Oh, Sam, I am with you-- I read "goslings" and think geese-- then read further and think, "No, that is people???" 

Have everything planted except rose bush (debating where, was b-day gift picked up a month later) and a dozen impatiens that I got late this afternoon. Monday I have go get tomatoes, etc. I am bushed-- just might be a knitting night!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Getting ready for tomorrow's Sunday dinner. Roast beef is marinading and this cake is in the oven. I put it in a 9x13 pan and it looks like a winner. Thought Sam and all might like to share. It was so easy to mix up and I'll be using pecan and coconut frosting from Betty Crocker.

http://www.food.com/recipe/old-fashioned-chocolate-cake-with-glossy-chocolate-icing-102587


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Finally getting on, been a busy day.
Went to my sisters and rearranged her furniture and perked things up for her. Cooked something's for her big dinner she is having tomorrow.
Came home did some laundry and baked a cake. Now I am wore out.
The weekends go so fast. 
We didn't get Shirley's snow, thank heavens. But it has been so cold and windy. 
Have loved all the pictures and all Sams recipes.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> hollyhocks - I must plant some this year - I love them. wonder how they will do in a large pot. --- sam


My experience with hollyhocks has been that they blossom during the second summer after planting, Sam. I think that they would do well for you if you can get them into the ground without the animals digging them up or using them as a place to mark their territory.

Ohio Joy

Been up since O'dark thirty and my day will start early tomorrow, so I'm off for now and will check with y'all after church then. Take care and be safe.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Hello my sweet friends,
Will try this again. I lost my first posting, so forgive me if I forget anyone.
SHIRLEY, you and Pat are being lifted up faithfully. I know how frustrating it is to want answers when it seems your medical team is dragging their feet. Hopefully you will hear something soon. Warriors are intervening on your behalf. We love you dear lady.
MELYN, thank you for the much needed hugs. Right back at you.
KATE, I know it was frustrating getting to your destination, but we will just pray that the rest of your trip will be absolutely wonderful.
JOSEPHINE, loved your pictures as always
MELODY, pictures of the furbabies and boys are just wonderful
JULIE, so glad your trip is coming together. Love your blue Guernsey. Saw (I think on Pinterest) a pattern for a Guernsey wrap that was beautiful. It wasnt a free pattern
SAM, your opening was just wonderful as always. You put so much work into them and it is sincerely and deeply appreciated
SANDI, I am so glad you had such a positive experience at Mayo and continue with intercessory prayer for you both.
KATI, glad to see you posting.
Jim continues to have bad spells. We are monitoring his bp three times a day and closely watching his glucose tests. I just feel like doctors are dragging their feet.
We had an insurance adjustor here most of the day yesterday. We have to pay a $1500 decuctible. They are giving us $6000 for repairs. We have six hole in the front of the roof, the gutter in front is demolished, the mailbox is hanging, the pipe to the woodburning stove (which we dont use) is all bent as well as one of the turbo fans? Jims shed is damaged and leaking, and the back torm door is hanging.
We have to pay to have the back tree cut up and removed as well as the one in front. Our neighbor wants to pay half the deductible (since it was his trees that caused all the damage) but I dont feel right about that. It was not their fault. I do hope that they will cut the trees down now, as they are rotten and are going to cause damage again, either to our house or theirs. The tree that remains at the end of the house and hangs over the house will be cut down now as it is rotten. We have had several trees removed and it is expensive, so we were waiting to get these last two. Ours that fell hit nothing. We are truly blessed.
Joy, hopefully next week my squares will be on their way. This week will be a bummer.
I Love You All To The Moon and Back.Betty


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Forgot to tell you. Grandkids think the tree in the backyard is wonderful. Like a jungle jim. They had a ball climbing all over and up in it!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I got an email from Lionbrand today, when I saw this free pattern I thought of the one Darowil did a while ago. I thought this was pretty if someone wants a challenge.

http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/L32210.html


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Forgot to tell you. Grandkids think the tree in the backyard is wonderful. Like a jungle jim. They had a ball climbing all over and up in it!


Now, THAT is my idea of finding a silver lining!!! Good for you, Betty.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my computer guy downloaded 8.0 and removed xp - which Microsoft is not going to support any longer - I could have shot him. none the less - I have learned how to use it. the one thing I did do - I absolutely could not make heads or tales of the word program in 8.0 - so I deleted it and put in my old word program much to his disgust - but I told him he didn't have time to teach me how to use it and I was not going to be frustrated while I learned to use it. so finally - I think I am set - until he thinks I need something else. I do want to upgrade to another computer maybe within the next year - I want to upgrade my ram to a terrabite and my harddrive to four terrabites. maybe I will ask ron to build me one himself. --- sam



siouxann said:


> It upgraded itself from 8.0 to 8.1; it's amazing what .1can do to it. Since it's only a year old, I will most likely try to get it fixed. I can't see me using this phone to do all my chatting and emailing!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'll take some of your heat and send you some of our rain - ok? I remember years ago at our church conference everyone was knitting bandages for the leper colony - they had to be gauzy so they were knitted with crochet thread on large needles. --- sam



patocenizo said:


> Have to tell my husband that...he is the one that cooks and the kitchen is his domain!!! I have been busy making chemo caps for the Knots of Love Knit-a-Thon yearly fund raiser and now there is a need for the PICC Line Bandage Covers that are easy to make but do take time. I have set aside other projects to help this worthy cause anyway I can. It is really hot here in California, Southern California that is...need rain!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm going to try it - thanks caren. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> They don't do too bad in a large pot. My sister grew them in a pot when she lived n town.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how many stitches are you doing on what size needles?

sam



gagesmom said:


> Glad to hear you ladies are having a great time in Chicago. :thumbup:
> 
> Going back to catch up.
> 
> By the way I have one square done and the next cast on. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Forgot to tell you. Grandkids think the tree in the backyard is wonderful. Like a jungle jim. They had a ball climbing all over and up in it!


Glad the kids are having fun but hope you can get everything back to normal soon. So stressful for you with all the other Heath problems going on. Take care of yourself.


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

Hi everyone. I haven't posted again for a long time. Even though I read the KTP every day, I just don't jump into the conversation as I should. I have been trying to help my sister get adjusted since her DH passed away in November. A lot of paperwork to deal with just to get things changed over in her name. And, of course she is dealing with the loss of income too. She and her husband were always on the go, even if they just took a drive or browsed in the stores. She doesn't read or do crafts, and she doesn't really enjoy TV. I live an hour away, so I don't often go to take her out, maybe once a week. I am trying to find out what's available in her area that would help her pass her time.

This week has been especially busy for me. A doctor's appointment on Wednesday, then I made cream puffs and took them to physical therapy. It was actually a birthday treat, as my birthday was Friday, May 2. I turned 71. It was also my daughter's birthday (she passed away seven years ago). She would be 44 this year. We took roses to the cemetery, and then went out to dinner. Saturday we attended a wedding about two hours away from our home. Tomorrow I was supposed to attend a baby shower, but I have come down with a miserable cold! Tomorrow is going to be a soup and blanket day for me!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

can this be true about the cake - I think they made a mistake. --- sam

Serving Size: 1 (2404 g) - Servings Per Recipe: 1

Amount Per Serving - Calories 7891.8 - Calories from Fat 3612

quote=flyty1n]Getting ready for tomorrow's Sunday dinner. Roast beef is marinading and this cake is in the oven. I put it in a 9x13 pan and it looks like a winner. Thought Sam and all might like to share. It was so easy to mix up and I'll be using pecan and coconut frosting from Betty Crocker.

http://www.food.com/recipe/old-fashioned-chocolate-cake-with-glossy-chocolate-icing-102587[/quote]


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is pretty bonnie - a lot of work. maybe darowil will make it. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I got an email from Lionbrand today, when I saw this free pattern I thought of the one Darowil did a while ago. I thought this was pretty if someone wants a challenge.
> 
> http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/L32210.html


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to hear from you marikayknits - it is difficult when one doesn't have a hobby or read to find something to do. she will eventually find her way.

healing energy surrounding you and hopes that you cold is short lived. stay warm. --- sam



Marikayknits said:


> Hi everyone. I haven't posted again for a long time. Even though I read the KTP every day, I just don't jump into the conversation as I should. I have been trying to help my sister get adjusted since her DH passed away in November. A lot of paperwork to deal with just to get things changed over in her name. And, of course she is dealing with the loss of income too. She and her husband were always on the go, even if they just took a drive or browsed in the stores. She doesn't read or do crafts, and she doesn't really enjoy TV. I live an hour away, so I don't often go to take her out, maybe once a week. I am trying to find out what's available in her area that would help her pass her time.
> 
> This week has been especially busy for me. A doctor's appointment on Wednesday, then I made cream puffs and took them to physical therapy. It was actually a birthday treat, as my birthday was Friday, May 2. I turned 71. It was also my daughter's birthday (she passed away seven years ago). She would be 44 this year. We took roses to the cemetery, and then went out to dinner. Saturday we attended a wedding about two hours away from our home. Tomorrow I was supposed to attend a baby shower, but I have come down with a miserable cold! Tomorrow is going to be a soup and blanket day for me!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> She locked you in? That's nuts! What if there had been a fire? That sounds like somethng you need to tell the legal people about when you get to Australia. If she is locking Fale in now, that's scary too.


In all probability he will be being locked in- if they could do it when I was there- and not bother to tell us! It was not a nice experience- we had no idea when they were likely to return.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

melyn said:


> OMG Julie that is appalling thank goodness you did not go ahead and move out there at the time. What on earth was the exscuse for locking you in, surely thats false imprisonment. lyn x


It never was explained. I can assure you it was NOT a nice feeling.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Julie, did Lupe LOCK YOU IN? ?? She should be arrested! I hope she's not doing it to poor Fale. That is cruel and illegal.


Yes- went out and left us for several hours- I am pretty sure they will be doing it to Fale- This is one reason I need to get mediation going with the Age Rights people.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey. Here's a few shots of Lincoln.....


Some more fabulous places!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> what kind of patterns does this book have gwen? --- sam


It is a book of Guernsey designs, intended for American users!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> and why were you locked in? --- sam


They never did explain.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> can this be true about the cake - I think they made a mistake. --- sam
> 
> Serving Size: 1 (2404 g) - Servings Per Recipe: 1
> 
> ...


[/quote]

Must be a giant's cake!! I'm on a "starvation day" (500cal so not true starvation) so maybe one crumb.....


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Shirley, I can't believe you have snow. It's very pleasant here, 89 F, and we have a little breeze.
> 
> Julie, definitely need to pass that on to the authorities. Chances are they are doing it to Fale, or I guess I should say Lupe!
> 
> ...


I must make a note to myself- so I don't forget.
That is good you have been able to be busy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Bonnie, sad the your SIL's family is choosing to make things harder. Just so thankful your brother has you to help him through this.
> 
> Julie, wonderful about the loan going through. :thumbup:


Quite remarkable that they increased the amount for me, too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Julie, being locked in is horrible. Bonnie is quite right, it is a death sentence if there is a fire. Was it an accident or on purpose? After asking that I don't see how it could be an accident.


I certainly did not feel like it was accidental.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Oh my gosh, Julie...that's just plain scary. This woman has a definite mental problem!! I'm so glad you won't be staying with that family when you're over there.
> Junek


I am just not prepared to put myself at that much risk. One of the sad things is that Fale seemed convinced when I was there last June that they were looking after him out of the goodness of their hearts- that he was living there on their charity- but he also thought I still had control of his money. When I went back over my posts from last year, it is glaringly obvious how quickly things disintegrated after she got that control- pity I had not seen through her before- but that is like the spilt milk. Hind sight is all very well, but not exactly helpful.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Hello my sweet friends,
> Will try this again. I lost my first posting, so forgive me if I forget anyone.
> SHIRLEY, you and Pat are being lifted up faithfully. I know how frustrating it is to want answers when it seems your medical team is dragging their feet. Hopefully you will hear something soon. Warriors are intervening on your behalf. We love you dear lady.
> MELYN, thank you for the much needed hugs. Right back at you.
> ...


That Insurance situation does not sound at all good, I think you are amazing still being so 'up-beat'.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning from Great Bend where it is 7c/45f at 04:16. the frogs and crickets rather vocal at the moment. A sound I enjoy hearing, the birds will soon be getting up adding their songs. 

I might not be on much today, I am getting a bit of gardening done while it isn't raining. 

Today's coffee. This one applies to most of us I think. 

Soothing healing energy to those in need and HUGS for everyone.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is pretty bonnie - a lot of work. maybe darowil will make it. --- sam


As I'm still to start my Guernsey for which I have the yarn etc all ready don't think so just yet anyway Sam!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Hi everyone. I haven't posted again for a long time. Even though I read the KTP every day, I just don't jump into the conversation as I should. I have been trying to help my sister get adjusted since her DH passed away in November. A lot of paperwork to deal with just to get things changed over in her name. And, of course she is dealing with the loss of income too. She and her husband were always on the go, even if they just took a drive or browsed in the stores. She doesn't read or do crafts, and she doesn't really enjoy TV. I live an hour away, so I don't often go to take her out, maybe once a week. I am trying to find out what's available in her area that would help her pass her time.
> 
> This week has been especially busy for me. A doctor's appointment on Wednesday, then I made cream puffs and took them to physical therapy. It was actually a birthday treat, as my birthday was Friday, May 2. I turned 71. It was also my daughter's birthday (she passed away seven years ago). She would be 44 this year. We took roses to the cemetery, and then went out to dinner. Saturday we attended a wedding about two hours away from our home. Tomorrow I was supposed to attend a baby shower, but I have come down with a miserable cold! Tomorrow is going to be a soup and blanket day for me!!


How hard when so much is bound up in one person for whatever reason when that person leaves (for whatever reason). Trying to find something to do when you are grieving makes its so much harder as well.
Welcome back-hope you can manage to join in sometimes


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> Must be a giant's cake!! I'm on a "starvation day" (500cal so not true starvation) so maybe one crumb.....


Same here-haven't lost for a long time but haven't gained either so that is something positive. And now to go and have some soup.
Not happy as my football team lost again.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Sending up prayers while we wait to here about my brother who has been bitten by something, has pain and swelling. He has arrived at hospital and is being tended to. Quick call to SIL who went with him, she sounded shaky, who hopefully will update when anything is known, but they think the bite, while painful, is not life threatening.

Further, call from SIL, not life threatening bite, but having reaction to meds being used for treatment. Still waiting to see what bit. DM now relieved.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Good morning from a grey dull Fife, think there may be rain on the way ,pity as I have a washing to go out.
Caren thanks for the coffee sure looks good.
Designer that was awful waking up to more snow hope it clears soon and no more arrives. 
Julie great that loan is sorted out and hopefully no more problems arise and that tax rebate comes soon. I would be worried about Fale being locked in the house,and not being able to get out and the problems with food when they are absent. finger is healing slowly as to be expected being diabetic, still very sore and just gets in the way of everything,and interferes with knitting and crocheting and with just about everything else. have had a lurk in your workshop looks like its going great.
what a troubled world we live in condolences on the death of law officers to all their families friends and co-workers.
Hope that anyone affected by the tornados get the help they need and deserve
Kateb enjoy your break...bring some sunshine home with you when its over

Colin looked loads better yesterday,though still confused, but he hasnt pulled the feeding tube out of his  stomach so far and they are managing to get 6 or 7 feeds into him now so hopefully there will be a great improvement soon
take care all hugs for all x


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Sending up prayers while we wait to here about my brother who has been bitten by something, has pain and swelling. He has arrived at hospital and is being tended to. Quick call to SIL who went with him, she sounded shaky, who hopefully will update when anything is known, but they think the bite, while painful, is not life threatening.


hope for good news soon ((((hugs))))


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Going to work in the garden today and strt another mini me.

Sending healing vibes and hugs to everyone.

Sunday photos.....


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

rofl love the warning sign, actually giggled out loud and my husband wanted to know what was tickling my fancy so much, don't think he was so amused when i showed him he just grunted and walked off lol



NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is 7c/45f at 04:16. the frogs and crickets rather vocal at the moment. A sound I enjoy hearing, the birds will soon be getting up adding their songs.
> 
> I might not be on much today, I am getting a bit of gardening done while it isn't raining.
> 
> ...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

melyn said:


> rofl love the warning sign, actually giggled out loud and my husband wanted to know what was tickling my fancy so much, don't think he was so amused when i showed him he just grunted and walked off lol


My husband grunts a lot too :lol:

Off to hang out some washing. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Sending up prayers while we wait to here about my brother who has been bitten by something, has pain and swelling. He has arrived at hospital and is being tended to. Quick call to SIL who went with him, she sounded shaky, who hopefully will update when anything is known, but they think the bite, while painful, is not life threatening.


And you do have so many seriously toxic fauna, spiders snakes etc- Hope all continues well.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> This is what I woke up to this morning -- We went to Banff on a lovely spring day and now it is like January- I am sooooo sick of it.


Good Heavens! Surely it will start to warm up for you soon.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> And you do have so many seriously toxic fauna, spiders snakes etc- Hope all continues well.


Suspect it to be spider, they live on an old mango farm with big work shed. DB does some fabulous wood work out there. So really, could be anything.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Going to work in the garden today and strt another mini me.
> 
> Sending healing vibes and hugs to everyone.
> 
> Sunday photos.....


Morning Purple. Lovely sunny morning here too. Have the family coming for lunch so having to get my A into G today. All under control so far! Love the bonsai trees. Enjoy your day in the garden. x


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

can this be true about the cake - I think they made a mistake. --- sam

Serving Size: 1 (2404 g) - Servings Per Recipe: 1

Amount Per Serving - Calories 7891.8 - Calories from Fat 3612

I think for sure that is a mistake..or perhaps that is the amount of calories if you eat the whole cake at once. Boy, that would be hard to do. It is rich, and the next time I make it I will cut the oil to 1/2 cup and am sure that will still be plenty. It is very rich, but satisfying as the end of a meal. I had to sample it before lunch just to be sure it was good..and it is.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It may be Sam. We first switched to a chicken or lamb and rice food but now have them on a totally grain free food It does cost more but sure worth it compared to the constant scratching and vet bills. Rice is okay even though a grain for most dogs but going total grain free is even better. In the food potato is substituted for the grain. Also found out that a fish and potato is the best for dogs with sensitive skin. We are using a Salmon & Potato and the brand is 4Health. Dogs love it; don't put any wet food in it either though there is a wet food available. Dogs really don't require the wet food either according to vet and trainer. Also learned I was feeding them too much "out of love". Overall even though the food costs more I'm saving .


thewren said:


> gwen - could this be why hickory is so itchy - whenever he goes outside he is on his back in the stones just scratching all over. I will check his dog food bag and see what it says. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

These are for making the guernsey sweaters. Julie said they are Americanized rather than British and would be a good reference for me since I do tend to follow patterns more than original. Haven't gotten it yet.


thewren said:


> what kind of patterns does this book have gwen? --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Betty if you don't feel right about him paying half th deductible what about him paying to have the tree cut up and removed. That alone is quite costly and like you said it is his tree.



Bulldog said:


> Hello my sweet friends,
> Will try this again. I lost my first posting, so forgive me if I forget anyone.
> SHIRLEY, you and Pat are being lifted up faithfully. I know how frustrating it is to want answers when it seems your medical team is dragging their feet. Hopefully you will hear something soon. Warriors are intervening on your behalf. We love you dear lady.
> MELYN, thank you for the much needed hugs. Right back at you.
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Forgot to tell you. Grandkids think the tree in the backyard is wonderful. Like a jungle jim. They had a ball climbing all over and up in it!


I'm glad the insurance company is paying but sounds like it won't be enough to cover all the damage. You really should let your neighbor pay half. It would probably ease the feeling of guilt I'm sure he has.
Hope the Dr's will find something to help Jim.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Hi everyone. I haven't posted again for a long time. Even though I read the KTP every day, I just don't jump into the conversation as I should. I have been trying to help my sister get adjusted since her DH passed away in November. A lot of paperwork to deal with just to get things changed over in her name. And, of course she is dealing with the loss of income too. She and her husband were always on the go, even if they just took a drive or browsed in the stores. She doesn't read or do crafts, and she doesn't really enjoy TV. I live an hour away, so I don't often go to take her out, maybe once a week. I am trying to find out what's available in her area that would help her pass her time.
> 
> This week has been especially busy for me. A doctor's appointment on Wednesday, then I made cream puffs and took them to physical therapy. It was actually a birthday treat, as my birthday was Friday, May 2. I turned 71. It was also my daughter's birthday (she passed away seven years ago). She would be 44 this year. We took roses to the cemetery, and then went out to dinner. Saturday we attended a wedding about two hours away from our home. Tomorrow I was supposed to attend a baby shower, but I have come down with a miserable cold! Tomorrow is going to be a soup and blanket day for me!!


Happy belated birthday. Sorry about the cold. I hope it goes away quickly!
How does your sister spend her time?? I'd be bored to death!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is 7c/45f at 04:16. the frogs and crickets rather vocal at the moment. A sound I enjoy hearing, the birds will soon be getting up adding their songs.
> 
> I might not be on much today, I am getting a bit of gardening done while it isn't raining.
> 
> ...


Good morning, Caren. Thanks for the coffee and warning! LOL! Hope you get a lot of gardening done. And glad the ground is finally dry enough for planting.
Junek


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Good morning! I hope that everyone is feeling healthy or on the mends. Those of you with problems at this time are in my thoughts and prayers. I love seeing the pictures so many of you are posting. It helps me have a virtual trip to places I hope to visit one day. I still have lots to do, but during my breaks, I'm knitting and on the computer. I'd rather be knitting all day, but my company will be here before I know it!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Going to work in the garden today and strt another mini me.
> 
> Sending healing vibes and hugs to everyone.
> 
> Sunday photos.....


Lovely photos!
Enjoy this lovely morning. Our high temperature today is predicted to be 82f.
Junek


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> This is what I woke up to this morning -- We went to Banff on a lovely spring day and now it is like January- I am sooooo sick of it.


Ooooooooo...

We had nearly no snow this year. I think perhaps all of it went to you?..


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

8:45am and I am checking in before leaving for work.

Ok all caught up and off to get ready for work.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Forgot to tell you. Grandkids think the tree in the backyard is wonderful. Like a jungle jim. They had a ball climbing all over and up in it!


Glad the GKs are having fun! I think I would be inclined to let the neighbour pay half the deductible Betty, especially if they knew beforehand that the trees were rotten.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Hi everyone. I haven't posted again for a long time. Even though I read the KTP every day, I just don't jump into the conversation as I should. I have been trying to help my sister get adjusted since her DH passed away in November. A lot of paperwork to deal with just to get things changed over in her name. And, of course she is dealing with the loss of income too. She and her husband were always on the go, even if they just took a drive or browsed in the stores. She doesn't read or do crafts, and she doesn't really enjoy TV. I live an hour away, so I don't often go to take her out, maybe once a week. I am trying to find out what's available in her area that would help her pass her time.
> 
> This week has been especially busy for me. A doctor's appointment on Wednesday, then I made cream puffs and took them to physical therapy. It was actually a birthday treat, as my birthday was Friday, May 2. I turned 71. It was also my daughter's birthday (she passed away seven years ago). She would be 44 this year. We took roses to the cemetery, and then went out to dinner. Saturday we attended a wedding about two hours away from our home. Tomorrow I was supposed to attend a baby shower, but I have come down with a miserable cold! Tomorrow is going to be a soup and blanket day for me!!


Nice to hear from you again and I hope you feel better very soon.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes- went out and left us for several hours- I am pretty sure they will be doing it to Fale- This is one reason I need to get mediation going with the Age Rights people.


If Fale was inclined to wander off I could _slightly_ understand the locking in ( though having someone there with him all the time would be preferable) but there was no excuse to do it whilst you were there with him. Thank goodness you decided to stay in NZ Julie. I hope you can get things sorted out when you get over there this year.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi everyone, I am still nowhere caught up on last weeks TP yet and its already after 10pm again! The days are flying by. We have had visitors coming and going most of the day. So I didnt get much achieved at all. Serena is still been sleeping most of the night, I cant believe how good she has been.  It has been cold and wet for the last few days and I am already complaining (LOL) and its not even Winter yet. :shock: Our temperature only got to 14c today. Dont like it.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Sending up prayers while we wait to here about my brother who has been bitten by something, has pain and swelling. He has arrived at hospital and is being tended to. Quick call to SIL who went with him, she sounded shaky, who hopefully will update when anything is known, but they think the bite, while painful, is not life threatening.
> 
> Further, call from SIL, not life threatening bite, but having reaction to meds being used for treatment. Still waiting to see what bit. DM now relieved.


That's a relief to you all, but not so good about the meds. Hope everything turns out ok in the end.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Betty, that was a lot of damage from the storm. Dealing with that and having your husband not feeling good. Your hands and arms are full. Then it is the process of finding workers, because if a lot of people were effected then everyone wants everything done first.
Marikayknits, it is so hard to find your way sometimes.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Hooray, it's a lovely day, the sun is shining! Going to spend most of the day lazing by the pool. TTYL


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Getting ready for tomorrow's Sunday dinner. Roast beef is marinading and this cake is in the oven. I put it in a 9x13 pan and it looks like a winner. Thought Sam and all might like to share. It was so easy to mix up and I'll be using pecan and coconut frosting from Betty Crocker.
> 
> http://www.food.com/recipe/old-fashioned-chocolate-cake-with-glossy-chocolate-icing-102587


Yum!! I use that same recipe - Our church has a monthly free dinner for the community and I'm not allowed to show up without this cake!! I use home-made chocolate icing - not the one given in the recipe - and there is very seldom any left. So easy!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Suspect it to be spider, they live on an old mango farm with big work shed. DB does some fabulous wood work out there. So really, could be anything.


Have they said how he is?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> If Fale was inclined to wander off I could _slightly_ understand the locking in ( though having someone there with him all the time would be preferable) but there was no excuse to do it whilst you were there with him. Thank goodness you decided to stay in NZ Julie. I hope you can get things sorted out when you get over there this year.


It will be possible I hope to start setting up appointments, once I have my dates booked, and thanks, Kate.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> can this be true about the cake - I think they made a mistake. --- sam
> 
> Serving Size: 1 (2404 g) - Servings Per Recipe: 1
> 
> ...


[/quote]

Sam, this cake is so good, you could eat the whole thing!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Just dropping by to say hello. Will try and get on again. Gorgeous sunset Kate and I'm so happy today will be nice. You must have been so exhausted by the time you finally got to your room after that detour. :roll:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Suspect it to be spider, they live on an old mango farm with big work shed. DB does some fabulous wood work out there. So really, could be anything.


Oh No! So sorry to hear this and then to have a reaction to the meds. Hope it will soon be good news.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bulldog, do consider that your neighbor's insurance might cover it since it was their tree. I'm not an insurance person, but do let them check.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Going to work in the garden today and strt another mini me.
> 
> Sending healing vibes and hugs to everyone.
> 
> Sunday photos.....


I LOVE Bonsai. Do hope to take some courses someday. I have one, but nothing like those. I get most of my plants, orchids, etc., from the grocery store. At least this little tree is still alive, but someday I would like to know more. Now I just need another life to do all the things I want to do.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Bulldog, do consider that your neighbor's insurance might cover it since it was their tree. I'm not an insurance person, but do let them check.


I was thinking the same as Angora. In UK they would probably claim from the tree's owner, but I guess it depends on how the 'event' is classified, and whether the tree would have been thought to be a potential hazard, or it was an 'act of God'. Your own insurance should arrange this.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

KateB said:


> Hooray, it's a lovely day, the sun is shining! Going to spend most of the day lazing by the pool. TTYL


Hope you've recovered from the travelling and are now going to have the best holiday ever!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

TNS said:


> I was thinking the same as Angora. In UK they would probably claim from the tree's owner, but I guess it depends on how the 'event' is classified, and whether the tree would have been thought to be a potential hazard, or it was an 'act of God'. Your own insurance should arrange this.


If your insurance comes to check the damage, they will then know whether to make the claim or contact your neighbor's insurance company.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Suspect it to be spider, they live on an old mango farm with big work shed. DB does some fabulous wood work out there. So really, could be anything.


I hope he is OK. Bites can certainly be scary, a few years ago we had several people at the hospital with bites that became infected with flesh eating disease. One woman had 1/2 of her calf muscle cut out before they got it controled. We may not have venomous bugs like you but still scary. My husband kills every spider he sees.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, I am still nowhere caught up on last weeks TP yet and its already after 10pm again! The days are flying by. We have had visitors coming and going most of the day. So I didnt get much achieved at all. Serena is still been sleeping most of the night, I cant believe how good she has been.  It has been cold and wet for the last few days and I am already complaining (LOL) and its not even Winter yet. :shock: Our temperature only got to 14c today. Dont like it.


Seems like your baby girl is going to live up to her name & be " serene". 
The deck is white again this morning so I think I would like your 14c. Now the forecast says it will warm up Thursday.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Had lovely dinner with my DS John last night. His mother in law to be was visiting from the Big Island, Hawaii lovely woman.
Can you imagine being with 2,000 people all day, all friendly, no one pushing, everyone so kind, no fights, drama? Sakyoung Rinpoche was outstanding. Off to nine to six workshop today,


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

&#65532;I thought I would share what I found on Facebook today. I think it fits all knitters, but especially those that want to sell their creations. I had to put it in pdf, so I hope you will check it out.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

pammie1234 said:


> ￼I thought I would share what I found on Facebook today. I think it fits all knitters, but especially those that want to sell their creations. I had to put it in pdf, so I hope you will check it out.


So true.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

*Gwen, would you put your mini Gwen in the Parade at the following link?

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-257176-1.html*


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Yum!! I use that same recipe - Our church has a monthly free dinner for the community and I'm not allowed to show up without this cake!! I use home-made chocolate icing - not the one given in the recipe - and there is very seldom any left. So easy!!


I looked on my recipe from Cusine magazine. The actual calorie count is per 1/4 cup 182 calories, 14 g total fat (9 gm saturated)43 mg chol, 11 mg sodium, 18 g carb, 2 gram fiber and 2 g protein. It works well for us as it has no eggs or milk so good for the vegans who visit.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> It may be Sam. We first switched to a chicken or lamb and rice food but now have them on a totally grain free food It does cost more but sure worth it compared to the constant scratching and vet bills. Rice is okay even though a grain for most dogs but going total grain free is even better. In the food potato is substituted for the grain. Also found out that a fish and potato is the best for dogs with sensitive skin. We are using a Salmon & Potato and the brand is 4Health. Dogs love it; don't put any wet food in it either though there is a wet food available. Dogs really don't require the wet food either according to vet and trainer. Also learned I was feeding them too much "out of love". Overall even though the food costs more I'm saving .


I agree with you on the grain-free diet, Gwen. My schnoodle, Stevie, had frequent hot spot breakouts and he's now been out of the cone for well over a year since we changed. I use Taste of the Wild brand, and also use the salmon based dry food but add a small amount of canned for flavor variety. It's worth the extra cost. After all, they're family, aren't they?


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I copied the cake recipe and now I'm drooling!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Good Afternoon Sweet Friends,
I am curled up in bed like I have nothing to do. Will work on my last square this afternoon and night. I didnt make it to church today. This on again off again bladder infection has be staying close to the powder room. I think the shock of everything is sinking in too. Just seem to want to have some quiet time today. I am fine though so dont worry any about me. Being a foolish ole lady today. Guess I am allowed for now.
My neighbor did call her insurance three times and they never returned her call. She asked our insurance adjustor and she assured her that it was our responsibility not hers. We have very sweet neighbors and she has been upset by what has happened. I assured her we did not blame them. This is an act of mother nature. She said they are still going to pay half the deductible. I would not take it no matter how hard it is on us, but I am sure Jim will.
We have placed calls in to tree cutters and are patiently waiting our turn. It is a mess we just have to endure a while.
To change the subject (dont want to burden my friends) look on http/www/theyarnbarn.com at the alternate vertical swift. I am thinking of putting this on my Christmas list this year. It looks really neat though expensive but this is what my kids do every year.
Allyson is taking us with her to Starkville July 23rd. She is going to rent a motel room and let the kids swim. She said there is a LYS there. I looked on the internet and there is one there and in Columbus (where my son lives). Now I just have to save some money from somewhere to have to spend. I wont be getting but probably two hanks if that much but it will be fun to look and feel it all and look at patterns and accessories.
KAYE, I am so sorry but I left you out of my last posting. I meant to say how sorry I was for the loss of your friend. I have deep respect for all the men who put themselves in harms way for our safety. I am glad David will be coming home to be with you and rest assured you and your friends family will be lifted up in prayer.
SAM, you deserve a new computer. I dont know what I would do if I didnt have a way to reach you all anymore. You do so much on yours, indulge yourself.
MARIKAYKNITS, condolences to your sister and you over the loss of her husband. It will be difficult on her with no hobbies. Maybe this could be the opportunity for her to learn or getting her with a Senior Citizens group would help. My heart and prayers go out to you in commemorating the loss of your daughter. I cant even imagine the heartache, but know prayer warriors are here for you. Do pray you had a good birthday.
HEATHER, I always worry about brown recluse spider bites. They can wreak havoc. We will certainly be remembering your brother and SIL
AGNES, ongoing prayers for Collin. Good to hear he is looking some better. Meds may be causing some of confusion.
JOSEPHINE, loved the pictures of the bonsai trees. I have always been intrigued by them. The view from your window is just beautiful. You are so blessed to wake up to such soothing surroundings. A true display of the beauty and wonder of creation
I Love You All To The Moon and Back.Betty


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

healing energy surrounding your brother - hopefully they soon find the right combination of drugs. --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> Sending up prayers while we wait to here about my brother who has been bitten by something, has pain and swelling. He has arrived at hospital and is being tended to. Quick call to SIL who went with him, she sounded shaky, who hopefully will update when anything is known, but they think the bite, while painful, is not life threatening.
> 
> Further, call from SIL, not life threatening bite, but having reaction to meds being used for treatment. Still waiting to see what bit. DM now relieved.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I have always free fed my dogs and cats and hickory doesn't seem to gorge. I put three cups of food in hickory's dish at a time - usually takes her two day to finish it up - she weighs around 90 pounds so that is not too bad. the cats go through a dish a day of friskies. --- sam --- will check on how expensive the alternative food is.



Gweniepooh said:


> It may be Sam. We first switched to a chicken or lamb and rice food but now have them on a totally grain free food It does cost more but sure worth it compared to the constant scratching and vet bills. Rice is okay even though a grain for most dogs but going total grain free is even better. In the food potato is substituted for the grain. Also found out that a fish and potato is the best for dogs with sensitive skin. We are using a Salmon & Potato and the brand is 4Health. Dogs love it; don't put any wet food in it either though there is a wet food available. Dogs really don't require the wet food either according to vet and trainer. Also learned I was feeding them too much "out of love". Overall even though the food costs more I'm saving .


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi Sam and everyone. I had to find out from last week how to get here. I was wondering why it didn't show up.
Beautiful day here, sunny and warm just breezy. I hope it will dry up all the mud. 
I haven't been on for a while so will read and see how you all are doing. nittergma


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I so understand sugar and totally sympathize with you - i'd would send you some heat but it hasn't been that warm here either. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, I am still nowhere caught up on last weeks TP yet and its already after 10pm again! The days are flying by. We have had visitors coming and going most of the day. So I didnt get much achieved at all. Serena is still been sleeping most of the night, I cant believe how good she has been.  It has been cold and wet for the last few days and I am already complaining (LOL) and its not even Winter yet. :shock: Our temperature only got to 14c today. Dont like it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we need a picture of the two of you laying by the pool enjoying the sun. --- sam



KateB said:


> Hooray, it's a lovely day, the sun is shining! Going to spend most of the day lazing by the pool. TTYL


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

going on 3pm and I am signing in to catch up.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

59° today with a stiff cool breeze - in the sun out of the wind it is not too bad - to warm up the last half of the week - yeah.

avery was so cute - he came in to get out of the cold - short sleeves and no shoes - I would be cold too. I have the left over easter candy in a bag here - he is such a chocolaholic - he was pawing through to see what he could find saying "I love chocolate". he is such a dear - love him to pieces.

the boys brought in a mouse they had caught - a small one - have milk in the cage - we will see what mother says when she gets home - they will probably keep it until they can be convinced to let it go. heaven forbid that anyone suggest putting the rodent out of it's misery. lol I would object too. they find more things to bring in - don't think they are afraid of anything.

gary about has the mower ready. needs to get gas yet. it is not working a hundred percent - still needs to be looked at but I will be able to get things mowed once before he does that. another expensive summer for mower gas - we spend ten dollars every time we mow. right now gas is $3.39 which is better than what it has been. someones getting rich and it isn't me.

I should start going through my email - it's been a couple of days. have a bunch.

sam


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

caught up, off for now, see you later


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sam, I don't care for mice. A guy at the pet store tried to convince me to get a rat once because they are so smart. I just couldn't do that. I don't want snakes either.

My Bailey eats 4 cups of food a day. If Fancy doesn't hurry and eat hers, he will devour that as well. He always seems to be hungry!

I am getting ready to watch the Mavericks/Spurs game 7. I am nervous, so I can probably guess how the boys feel. Nets/Raptors are on now. Nets are winning, but I kind of wish Toronto would pull it out. I think it has to do with Jason Kidd leaving the Mavs a few years ago. I guess I hold grudges!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Awesome Pammie and so true!


pammie1234 said:


> ￼I thought I would share what I found on Facebook today. I think it fits all knitters, but especially those that want to sell their creations. I had to put it in pdf, so I hope you will check it out.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Done


Designer1234 said:


> *Gwen, would you put your mini Gwen in the Parade at the following link?
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-257176-1.html*


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I stated to get the Taste of the Wild brand but couldn't find the Puppy Large Breed so went with Diamond Large Breed.
And yes the are family. Sydney had lessons today and did very well.


KatyNora said:


> I agree with you on the grain-free diet, Gwen. My schnoodle, Stevie, had frequent hot spot breakouts and he's now been out of the cone for well over a year since we changed. I use Taste of the Wild brand, and also use the salmon based dry food but add a small amount of canned for flavor variety. It's worth the extra cost. After all, they're family, aren't they?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam the least expensive gas here is today $3.59 and I saw some t $3.70. Make me want to let the grass just grow and grow and grow. Cut the front acre yesterday an need to ddl the back 2 again and it has only been a little over a week since it was done.

WooHoo! Bought a car for Hannah today (used of course). It is a 2003 Ford Focus, fully loaded, only 120,000 miles on it. The woman was asking 2950 and I offered 2700 and she accepted. Gave a down payment to hold until I could get to the bank in the morning; did get a receipt for the "holding" money. Car is silver with gray interior. Nice little vehicle for DD.



thewren said:


> 59° today with a stiff cool breeze - in the sun out of the wind it is not too bad - to warm up the last half of the week - yeah.
> 
> avery was so cute - he came in to get out of the cold - short sleeves and no shoes - I would be cold too. I have the left over easter candy in a bag here - he is such a chocolaholic - he was pawing through to see what he could find saying "I love chocolate". he is such a dear - love him to pieces.
> 
> ...


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I know she is excited to get a car. It will be a help for you as well since you won't have to be her chauffeur!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

pammie1234 said:


> I know she is excited to get a car. It will be a help for you as well since you won't have to be her chauffeur!


So right, Hopefully a few extra hours for yourself during the day/evening. 
Tell her to take care while driving. No phoning or texting.

:roll: :roll:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I stated to get the Taste of the Wild brand but couldn't find the Puppy Large Breed so went with Diamond Large Breed.
> And yes the are family. Sydney had lessons today and did very well.


And I bet you are proud if him!
Good to see you've got DD a new car. Sounds fun.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I just finished a shawl that ties in the front for Marj (sister with alzheimers) She told me on the phone that she was chilly -two or 3 times so I made her a shawl with yarn overs as a highlight - using the two yarns that Ranji from India brought me from India when she visited her daughter in Courtenay BC. I think it looks quite pretty -- Blue is Marj's favorite color. She is having problems dialing the phone now -- so sad.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I stated to get the Taste of the Wild brand but couldn't find the Puppy Large Breed so went with Diamond Large Breed.
> And yes the are family. Sydney had lessons today and did very well.


I'm glad Sydney's doing well on his lessons. Have to admit my dogs aren't all that well trained, but it's my fault, not theirs. They're both getting on in years and the yard is fenced, so they don't get out in public much anyway.

Congratulations on finding a good car deal for Hannah. More free time for knitting!! :lol:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I just finished a shawl that ties in the front for Marj (sister with alzheimers) She told me on the phone that she was chilly -two or 3 times so I made her a shawl with yarn overs as a highlight - using the two yarns that Ranji from India brought me from India when she visited her daughter in Courtenay BC. I think it looks quite pretty -- Blue is Marj's favorite color. She is having problems dialing the phone now -- so sad.


Lovely shawl Shirley. I'm sure your sister will appreciate it, specially as it is in her favourite colour. It will keep her warm around her shoulders.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Shirley, I know she will appreciate your gift. It is like you have your arms around her when she wears it. Prayers for the both of you.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope he is OK. Bites can certainly be scary, a few years ago we had several people at the hospital with bites that became infected with flesh eating disease. One woman had 1/2 of her calf muscle cut out before they got it controled. We may not have venomous bugs like you but still scary. My husband kills every spider he sees.


That is m main worry, we do have some nasties which cause ulceration at bite site which canclook like flesh eating disease.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Shirley, your sister will appreciate the shawl. Think of her wearing it and keeping her warm when you feel sad about her.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

This is the most depressing game of all. The Spurs are killing the Mavs. I am so sad that our season is over. Now I have to decide who I will be cheering for. Most of my backups have been eliminated.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Just heard from SIL. They think it may have been a wasp, he had anaphalatic reaction, got ambos to him quick and treated in time. Now has to carry epi pen at all times and have strong anti histamines in house. So so relieved. Think he will be sore forcsome days.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Just heard from SIL. They think it may have been a wasp, he had anaphalatic reaction, got ambos to him quick and treated in time. Now has to carry epi pen at all times and have strong anti histamines in house. So so relieved. Think he will be sore forcsome days.


I guess that is a good outcome.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I am so glad that they have it all worked out for your brother!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I just finished a shawl that ties in the front for Marj (sister with alzheimers) She told me on the phone that she was chilly -two or 3 times so I made her a shawl with yarn overs as a highlight - using the two yarns that Ranji from India brought me from India when she visited her daughter in Courtenay BC. I think it looks quite pretty -- Blue is Marj's favorite color. She is having problems dialing the phone now -- so sad.


I'm sure Marj will love the shawl. It's lovely. I'm sorry to hear she's going farther downhill. It's such a devastating illness, especially for the loved ones.
How's the shoulder? Hope the shot has done it's job.
Junek


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Hooray, it's a lovely day, the sun is shining! Going to spend most of the day lazing by the pool. TTYL


Glad you've managed to get some sun- just be careful of your skin, it might not like the sun. The weather was just giving you a chance to gradually settling in by giving you something closer to what you are used to before it gave you the nice weather.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam the least expensive gas here is today $3.59 and I saw some t $3.70. Make me want to let the grass just grow and grow and grow. Cut the front acre yesterday an need to ddl the back 2 again and it has only been a little over a week since it was done.
> 
> WooHoo! Bought a car for Hannah today (used of course). It is a 2003 Ford Focus, fully loaded, only 120,000 miles on it. The woman was asking 2950 and I offered 2700 and she accepted. Gave a down payment to hold until I could get to the bank in the morning; did get a receipt for the "holding" money. Car is silver with gray interior. Nice little vehicle for DD.


How exciting for you all. Less runny around for you now which will be great for you.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Shirley, I'm sure your sister will love the beautiful shawl. So sad she is deteriorating, harder on those left behind than her. 
I checked out the mini me parade, they are so cute.

Betty, hope you are feeling better soon, UTIs are so irritating.

Went to Lloyd today, my sister & I put together a photo collage for our SIL funeral Tuesday, glad that's done.talked to my brother this morning, he's got a terrible cold now, probably hasn't been sleeping well so has little resistance. I will be glad when the funeral is done, hopefully he can get back to some sort of normal.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I just finished a shawl that ties in the front for Marj (sister with alzheimers) She told me on the phone that she was chilly -two or 3 times so I made her a shawl with yarn overs as a highlight - using the two yarns that Ranji from India brought me from India when she visited her daughter in Courtenay BC. I think it looks quite pretty -- Blue is Marj's favorite color. She is having problems dialing the phone now -- so sad.


It looks nice Shirley, but sorry that mary is getting worse. David has trouble getting through to his mother. She can't manage the phone now. But David has got her a mobile phone which answers automatically for a few set people. But she does need to be near the phone to be heard and can't work out how to find it. And of course conversing with her is not easy either.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I've just heard on the news tht cancer survvors have much higher rates of insomnia than the general population. They are asking for volunteers here so they can look into it further. Something like 60% of cancer surviors have insomnia according this report.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Hello everyone from a cool but sunny Sydney. I missed you all over the weekend but have just had a quick read to see what you have been up to.

Sam, great start as usual. Will try the asparagus pasta one day.

Kate, enjoy your Florida holiday. Hope the weather is kind to you.

Cathy, sounds like Serena is a dream baby.

Shirley, sorry you have more snow (but I am selfish enough to think that maybe late snow might mean there will still be snow on the peaks when we get to the Rockies!) Lovely shawl for your sister.

Purple, love the photos of your garden and your adventures.

Julie, glad you got your loan arranged. Bet you are pleased that you can now organise your Aussie trip.

I came home from school last Friday with the start of a head cold that has got steadily worse so now I have a thick head and streaming nose which I know will result in cold sores. Ugh, how I hate head colds! We had our first taste of winter on Saturday although I notice our chilly early morning temperature of 11C was what Caren was saying was a welcome mild temperature for her. Sunday was sunny and mild but a chill wind was a constant reminder that summer has gone. Here in Sydney we do not get the glorious autumn colours to be found in the mountains and in the southern states so things in the garden are pretty dull at the moment. Our camellias are starting to flower but no colour anywhere else. I wish we had a tibouchina shrub or tree. It is from South America and has brilliant purple flowers at this time of the year and it seems every garden around here has one. I'll post a photo from google images to show you what they look like.

Healing vibes to all who need them and I'll check in again later in the week. Bye for now.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Just heard from SIL. They think it may have been a wasp, he had anaphalatic reaction, got ambos to him quick and treated in time. Now has to carry epi pen at all times and have strong anti histamines in house. So so relieved. Think he will be sore forcsome days.


Well at least he knows what the problem was and how to deal with it in future. Hoping he recovers quickly.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Nicho, we are not quite at that point yet- but hopefully will be soon- the loan won't happen till September.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

ANd here is the sock with the heel finished- I have added a line of yarn to show the centre back of the foot.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

And now for a quick breakfast and off to my first knitting group for Monday- the one at church, just been one student so far this year.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

I'd love to send you some of our beautiful spring. Drove home enjoying the mountains. Wasatch range on the left, Mt. Nebo in the distance on the right.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is beautiful Shirley. You are such a thoughtful sister.



Designer1234 said:


> I just finished a shawl that ties in the front for Marj (sister with alzheimers) She told me on the phone that she was chilly -two or 3 times so I made her a shawl with yarn overs as a highlight - using the two yarns that Ranji from India brought me from India when she visited her daughter in Courtenay BC. I think it looks quite pretty -- Blue is Marj's favorite color. She is having problems dialing the phone now -- so sad.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That may be why I have such difficulty sleeping soundly; but then again I have such hip pain when I move in my sleep...who knows. I'm just glad I can take naps.....gets me through the day and the night and the day and the night,,,,,,LOL


darowil said:


> I've just heard on the news tht cancer survvors have much higher rates of insomnia than the general population. They are asking for volunteers here so they can look into it further. Something like 60% of cancer surviors have insomnia according this report.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

melyn said:


> rofl love the warning sign, actually giggled out loud and my husband wanted to know what was tickling my fancy so much, don't think he was so amused when i showed him he just grunted and walked off lol


Glad you liked it, made me laugh too the dogs looked at me strangely. The kids just say "oh" and walk away.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Margaret I got the book in the mail yesterday. Can not believe all the beautiful socks! I just love the one your are doing and in fact love yours!


darowil said:


> ANd here is the sock with the heel finished- I have added a line of yarn to show the centre back of the foot.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I'd love to send you some of our beautiful spring. Drove home enjoying the mountains. Wasatch range on the left, Mt. Nebo in the distance on the right.


Winter conditions here! But at least you know someone has to be warmer than us.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Just did a quick skimming of the tea party as I have been away for the past 4 days. I had such a lovely time with our mini KAP in Chicago. Rookie was a wonderful hostess and made many wonderful meals without a working oven. At times we had all 5 of us mixing ingredients or cutting vegetables and doing whatever we could to help out. We met Rookie's wonderful sister-in-law. She spent a day with us and my friend stopped in to join us on Thursday and Friday. We were blessed to spend some time with Jacklou as well. We took care of a few bottles of wine over the weekend as we didn't want them to feel neglected either. Saturday's dinner was fabulous. We went out to a wine tasting/restaurant. The food was wonderful and the wine sure was a pleasure as well. I hope everyone has made it home safely by now and enjoying the memories we made during the weekend. Rookie introduced me to some wonderful pattern books to do some knitted squares with some ladies here. I can't wait to play with them as well as getting started on an official pair of homemade socks for me. Thanks once again for a wonderful weekend to CMaliza, Kehinkle, Puplover, RookieRetire, Jacklou, and our special guests-Linda and Tammie. 

Rookie's husband gets to eat leftovers this week. So thankful to him as well for allowing us to gather at his home.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Good morning from a grey dull Fife, think there may be rain on the way ,pity as I have a washing to go out.
> Caren thanks for the coffee sure looks good.
> 
> Colin looked loads better yesterday,though still confused, but he hasnt pulled the feeding tube out of his stomach so far and they are managing to get 6 or 7 feeds into him now so hopefully there will be a great improvement soon
> take care all hugs for all x


Rained all day here went from a nice romantic drizzle to poring and back again. Plain chilly rain now though. 
You are welcome. :-D

Good to hear Collin is looking better and e has left his feeding tubes be. Sending healing energy that he improves by leaps and bounds. 
hugs for you and healing for your finger as well.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Going to work in the garden today and strt another mini me.
> 
> Sending healing vibes and hugs to everyone.
> 
> Sunday photos.....


Love the photos, the bonsai tree are fantastic. What view from your bedroom, love it.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Good morning, Caren. Thanks for the coffee and warning! LOL! Hope you get a lot of gardening done. And glad the ground is finally dry enough for planting.
> Junek


You are most welcome. Didn't get a lot of gardening done but, it is a start. Some of the older children are secretly coming over next week end to help out around the yard. A birdie let it slip.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Hooray, it's a lovely day, the sun is shining! Going to spend most of the day lazing by the pool. TTYL


What a beautiful sunset :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

It is Sunday evening after a very busy week and we are getting ready for next week which will likely be as busy. Between DH and me, we had 7 medical apts. I have to do all the driving and most apts are at least an hour away. Ray is recovering well and starts cardio-rehab tomorrow morning.
I have been knitting scarfs for my grandsons while I have been waiting. Now I need to get them put together. Like many others, I don't enjoy the assembly. I also made a tote for Ray's walker. He has quite a list of things he needs to takes to pt so he needed something to keep them together.
I am feeling much better. I have a lot more energy. I am starting to get the house back in order. Again, I thank each one who has been praying us. It has been so helpful.
I have been able to more or less keep up with TP but has not commented. This is due to lack of time rather than last of interest. I hope that each has a wonderful week.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Railyn said:


> It is Sunday evening after a very busy week and we are getting ready for next week which will likely be as busy. Between DH and me, we had 7 medical apts. I have to do all the driving and most apts are at least an hour away. Ray is recovering well and starts cardio-rehab tomorrow morning.
> I have been knitting scarfs for my grandsons while I have been waiting. Now I need to get them put together. Like many others, I don't enjoy the assembly. I also made a tote for Ray's walker. He has quite a list of things he needs to takes to pt so he needed something to keep them together.
> I am feeling much better. I have a lot more energy. I am starting to get the house back in order. Again, I thank each one who has been praying us. It has been so helpful.
> I have been able to more or less keep up with TP but has not commented. This is due to lack of time rather than last of interest. I hope that each has a wonderful week.


So glad to see that both of you are on the mend. Have you started your treatments yet?


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Nicho, the purple flower bush is just lovely. Glad you shared.

Bulldog, if your body says take it easy, you are smart to do just that.

Forgot who posted the bonsai but they were lovely as was the pretty sunset from another. I have trouble remembering who posted what!

Spent the day with 17 other people with road trip to Kansas City for dinner theater-- Connie Stevens was the star. Cute play and the food is always wonderful. Now I have to catch up!


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

pacer said:


> So glad to see that both of you are on the mend. Have you started your treatments yet?


For my treatment, I had the radio-active iodine and some follow-up tests. I have an apt with my oncologist May 15 for a follow-up. If things are good, the iodine will be the only treatment I will need. Thank you for asking.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Shirley, Marj will be wrapped in your hugs as long as she has your lovely shawl.

Railyn, it's good to see you feeling better and good to know your DH is making positive progress too.

And it sounds like the mini-KAP was a total success. Are there pictures?


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Well, I'm caught up on this week's tp at least for a minute anyway! So sad to hear of your friend poledra, My husband almost went into police work, so scary I'm glad he changed his mind. 
Melody, love the dog pictures, sure are nice pups.Our dog has problems with itching Taste of the Wild worked as long as she got no other treats but my husband just can't resist so there's not much point in spending the money.
Shirley, If your late snow is like ours when we have them it'll be gone in 3 days, hope yours is less.
KateB I hope you enjoy Fla. it's beautiful place.
Handifamily, funny, I was just thinking of you yesterday and was wondering how you were doing.
I'm going to head to bed soon and read more tomorrow. nittergma.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Denise, I have never seen a Tibouchina but that is just gorgeous. Praying your head cold will move on.

Bonnie, you have certainly been loving to your brother and have worked so hard to take as much stress from him as you can. Praying the funeral will soon be over for you all and for peace and comfort for everyone. Prayers being said on you and your family's behalf.

Shirley, I know it must be so hard on you seeing your sister's health deteriorating. Your shawl is lovely and know she will be comforted by it.

Sam, I'm afraid I would have to draw the line at any rodent or snake. I know you love and enjoy being able to see all the little things occurring as they grow up. We never think to keep a diary of all their antics.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

pacer said:


> Just did a quick skimming of the tea party as I have been away for the past 4 days. I had such a lovely time with our mini KAP in Chicago. Rookie was a wonderful hostess and made many wonderful meals without a working oven. At times we had all 5 of us mixing ingredients or cutting vegetables and doing whatever we could to help out. We met Rookie's wonderful sister-in-law. She spent a day with us and my friend stopped in to join us on Thursday and Friday. We were blessed to spend some time with Jacklou as well. We took care of a few bottles of wine over the weekend as we didn't want them to feel neglected either. Saturday's dinner was fabulous. We went out to a wine tasting/restaurant. The food was wonderful and the wine sure was a pleasure as well. I hope everyone has made it home safely by now and enjoying the memories we made during the weekend. Rookie introduced me to some wonderful pattern books to do some knitted squares with some ladies here. I can't wait to play with them as well as getting started on an official pair of homemade socks for me. Thanks once again for a wonderful weekend to CMaliza, Kehinkle, Puplover, RookieRetire, Jacklou, and our special guests-Linda and Tammie.
> 
> Rookie's husband gets to eat leftovers this week. So thankful to him as well for allowing us to gather at his home.


Ditto from me as well. Wonderful weekend with such delightful ladies. Even learned a few new things.

Thanks so much, Rookie. Enjoyed spending time there with everyone. Tell DH thank you from me.

Kathy


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Got my other square done. Woohooo yay me. :thumbup: 

We took the puppies out this afternoon to let them run and play. here are the pics


Going back to catch up


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Margaret, your work is just always so beautiful. What book is Gwen talking about? I have finished my last square and got them all on blocking board. Now I am ready to try Allyson's socks again. Must be sure to get correct stitch count. Don't know if I am going to use a size 1 or 1 1/2. I will be using Cascade Heritage Sock yarn.

Mary, I am so glad you all had such a good time at your Chicago KAP. Wish I could have been there with you. If you were at Jeanette's I KNOW you ate well.

Flyty1, what beautiful scenery you have to look at.

Marily, so good to see you posting. I am so glad you are feeling some better. Scarves are in my future.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

off to bed, I volunteered to help in gages class tomorrow. Science experiments in the morning. Talk to you after I am done at school.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> off to bed, I volunteered to help in gages class tomorrow. Science experiments in the morning. Talk to you after I am done at school.


You'll have fun! It is so exciting to see the children getting excited about learning. I hope the experiments are awesome!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi everyone. Haven't been on much the last couple of days, between running, emotions, and David getting home. Thank you all for your thoughts to AKST Johnson and Rich, it does help. I was thinking of Scotty a little bit ago and started to laugh, remembering something he had said, his sweet loving nature and accidental sense of humor will stay with me and the rest of his family and friends. 
On a happier note, it seems I may be a grandma soon, they haven't been to the doctor yet but are trying to get her in to be seen. My son, said he didn't care if it was a boy or girl as long as it was healthy, I told him I had raised him right, but that a healthy little girl would not go amiss, but I'd take a boy too.  
So I'm getting patterns lined up, you know what I'm going to be doing the next several months. 
Hope everyone is doing well and getting over any illnesses and such.
Love and hugs!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I'd love to send you some of our beautiful spring. Drove home enjoying the mountains. Wasatch range on the left, Mt. Nebo in the distance on the right.


that looks so peaceful- the green green grass and the white mountains are such a lovely contrast.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Margaret I got the book in the mail yesterday. Can not believe all the beautiful socks! I just love the one your are doing and in fact love yours!


So are we going to see a pair coming from you? Doesn't it have some lovely ones-I would love to do more but will need to return it to the library. HAve extneded it once-which I thought I might not be able to do as I know one other lady had a request in for it but either she cancelled or there was another copy somewhere in the state. Will see her at this afternoons knitting group so will find out then.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Just did a quick skimming of the tea party as I have been away for the past 4 days. I had such a lovely time with our mini KAP in Chicago. Rookie was a wonderful hostess and made many wonderful meals without a working oven. At times we had all 5 of us mixing ingredients or cutting vegetables and doing whatever we could to help out. We met Rookie's wonderful sister-in-law. She spent a day with us and my friend stopped in to join us on Thursday and Friday. We were blessed to spend some time with Jacklou as well. We took care of a few bottles of wine over the weekend as we didn't want them to feel neglected either. Saturday's dinner was fabulous. We went out to a wine tasting/restaurant. The food was wonderful and the wine sure was a pleasure as well. I hope everyone has made it home safely by now and enjoying the memories we made during the weekend. Rookie introduced me to some wonderful pattern books to do some knitted squares with some ladies here. I can't wait to play with them as well as getting started on an official pair of homemade socks for me. Thanks once again for a wonderful weekend to CMaliza, Kehinkle, Puplover, RookieRetire, Jacklou, and our special guests-Linda and Tammie.
> 
> Rookie's husband gets to eat leftovers this week. So thankful to him as well for allowing us to gather at his home.


Sounds like a lovely weekend all of you together. Enjoy doing socks- I've done one or two in my time! Love them


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a lovely shawl Shirley - I am sure marj will love it and love wearing it. alzheimers is such a cruel disease - I am so sorry for both of you. --- sam



Designer1234 said:


> I just finished a shawl that ties in the front for Marj (sister with alzheimers) She told me on the phone that she was chilly -two or 3 times so I made her a shawl with yarn overs as a highlight - using the two yarns that Ranji from India brought me from India when she visited her daughter in Courtenay BC. I think it looks quite pretty -- Blue is Marj's favorite color. She is having problems dialing the phone now -- so sad.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Railyn said:


> It is Sunday evening after a very busy week and we are getting ready for next week which will likely be as busy. Between DH and me, we had 7 medical apts. I have to do all the driving and most apts are at least an hour away. Ray is recovering well and starts cardio-rehab tomorrow morning.
> I have been knitting scarfs for my grandsons while I have been waiting. Now I need to get them put together. Like many others, I don't enjoy the assembly. I also made a tote for Ray's walker. He has quite a list of things he needs to takes to pt so he needed something to keep them together.
> I am feeling much better. I have a lot more energy. I am starting to get the house back in order. Again, I thank each one who has been praying us. It has been so helpful.
> I have been able to more or less keep up with TP but has not commented. This is due to lack of time rather than last of interest. I hope that each has a wonderful week.


One advantage of lots of appoitments is the knitting you can get done- would have been even better if you hadn't had to drive. Walkers are very good at taking things if you have something for items to go into and saves you needing to carry them so making something for it is a great idea.
Glad you are getting your energy back- just as well with all that driving you needed to do.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

at least he is ok - sore is good - it could have been worse - so glad it worked out for the better. --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> Just heard from SIL. They think it may have been a wasp, he had anaphalatic reaction, got ambos to him quick and treated in time. Now has to carry epi pen at all times and have strong anti histamines in house. So so relieved. Think he will be sore forcsome days.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I still don't see a sox - hurry up and finish them darowil so you can model them for us. --- sam



darowil said:


> ANd here is the sock with the heel finished- I have added a line of yarn to show the centre back of the foot.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra, hope you get the good news you are hoping for. A grandbaby would be so fun for you. And such good news after the sad news you have had.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Margaret, your work is just always so beautiful. What book is Gwen talking about? I have finished my last square and got them all on blocking board. Now I am ready to try Allyson's socks again. Must be sure to get correct stitch count. Don't know if I am going to use a size 1 or 1 1/2. I will be using Cascade Heritage Sock yarn.


The book is think outside the Sox, 60 winning designs form tjhe Knitter's Magazine Contest. It has a lot of lovely patterns and some like the one I am posting are original in their overall approach. I love the title as well! If I didn't have so many already I would be tempted to get a copy of my own.
Thanks for the comment about my work- but you do see my more interesting ones normally.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone. Haven't been on much the last couple of days, between running, emotions, and David getting home. Thank you all for your thoughts to AKST Johnson and Rich, it does help. I was thinking of Scotty a little bit ago and started to laugh, remembering something he had said, his sweet loving nature and accidental sense of humor will stay with me and the rest of his family and friends.
> On a happier note, it seems I may be a grandma soon, they haven't been to the doctor yet but are trying to get her in to be seen. My son, said he didn't care if it was a boy or girl as long as it was healthy, I told him I had raised him right, but that a healthy little girl would not go amiss, but I'd take a boy too.
> So I'm getting patterns lined up, you know what I'm going to be doing the next several months.
> Hope everyone is doing well and getting over any illnesses and such.
> Love and hugs!!!!!!!!!!!


How exciting for you to be become a grandma- we've just had one baby born so now we look like having our next one to follow through!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm not particularly fond of mice but they were so excited. I have an idea it will either die in the cage or Heidi will let it out tomorrow. --- sam



Bulldog said:


> Denise, I have never seen a Tibouchina but that is just gorgeous. Praying your head cold will move on.
> 
> Bonnie, you have certainly been loving to your brother and have worked so hard to take as much stress from him as you can. Praying the funeral will soon be over for you all and for peace and comfort for everyone. Prayers being said on you and your family's behalf.
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> I still don't see a sox - hurry up and finish them darowil so you can model them for us. --- sam


And as I'm not sure the yarn is going to go the distance (and using the yarn recommened for once as well and the size is about right so don't know why) you might be waiting a while as I am planning on getting the hexagons of both socks done (I hope) before doing the toes and cuffs as I will almost certainly need to use a different yarn for these.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

It is never a good idea to start looking at books online. I have gone on a buying spree! I'll never be able to knit all of this!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Got my other square done. Woohooo yay me. :thumbup:
> 
> We took the puppies out this afternoon to let them run and play. here are the pics
> 
> Going back to catch up


Great pics of your boys. Looks good fun.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> It is never a good idea to start looking at books online. I have gone on a buying spree! I'll never be able to knit all of this!


Oh dear was that something I started, Pammie?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi, just posting a picture of my square... its on its way now.  

Back shortly


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Hooray, it's a lovely day, the sun is shining! Going to spend most of the day lazing by the pool. TTYL


Lovely, it looks perfect. Enjoy.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi, just posting a picture of my square... its on its way now.
> 
> Back shortly


What a charming square-- love the heart and the "lattice" work enclosing it.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

darowil said:


> ANd here is the sock with the heel finished- I have added a line of yarn to show the centre back of the foot.


Hmm. I could almost envision the sox until you added the line and then it all went out the window!! Still very pretty.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam the least expensive gas here is today $3.59 and I saw some t $3.70. Make me want to let the grass just grow and grow and grow. Cut the front acre yesterday an need to ddl the back 2 again and it has only been a little over a week since it was done.
> 
> WooHoo! Bought a car for Hannah today (used of course). It is a 2003 Ford Focus, fully loaded, only 120,000 miles on it. The woman was asking 2950 and I offered 2700 and she accepted. Gave a down payment to hold until I could get to the bank in the morning; did get a receipt for the "holding" money. Car is silver with gray interior. Nice little vehicle for DD.


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I just finished a shawl that ties in the front for Marj (sister with alzheimers) She told me on the phone that she was chilly -two or 3 times so I made her a shawl with yarn overs as a highlight - using the two yarns that Ranji from India brought me from India when she visited her daughter in Courtenay BC. I think it looks quite pretty -- Blue is Marj's favorite color. She is having problems dialing the phone now -- so sad.


Very nice, as always Shirley. I am sure she will love it.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> That is m main worry, we do have some nasties which cause ulceration at bite site which canclook like flesh eating disease.


I sure hope this isnt the case this time. I will keep reading for an update.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Just heard from SIL. They think it may have been a wasp, he had anaphalatic reaction, got ambos to him quick and treated in time. Now has to carry epi pen at all times and have strong anti histamines in house. So so relieved. Think he will be sore forcsome days.


Very lucky.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Hmm. I could almost envision the sox until you added the line and then it all went out the window!! Still very pretty.


And I thought it might help people!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

nicho said:


> Hello everyone from a cool but sunny Sydney. I missed you all over the weekend but have just had a quick read to see what you have been up to.
> 
> Sam, great start as usual. Will try the asparagus pasta one day.
> 
> ...


Love the flowers on that bush.  I also have a head cold that just wont go. My camelia has buds but no flowers just yet. Take care.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> ANd here is the sock with the heel finished- I have added a line of yarn to show the centre back of the foot.


It is looking really cool! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> It is looking really cool! :thumbup: :thumbup:


I hope the sock will be warm :-D :-D :-D


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Railyn said:


> For my treatment, I had the radio-active iodine and some follow-up tests. I have an apt with my oncologist May 15 for a follow-up. If things are good, the iodine will be the only treatment I will need. Thank you for asking.


Lets hope that is all you need. You sound like you are doing well. Take care.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I will at some point give one of the pair a try but right now I've got my plate full.....can't believe I admitted to having too many WIPs....LOL. Of course many of them are way past my level in my opinion but hey, one will never learn if they don't try right?



darowil said:


> So are we going to see a pair coming from you? Doesn't it have some lovely ones-I would love to do more but will need to return it to the library. HAve extneded it once-which I thought I might not be able to do as I know one other lady had a request in for it but either she cancelled or there was another copy somewhere in the state. Will see her at this afternoons knitting group so will find out then.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh how I can relate. ROFL 


pammie1234 said:


> It is never a good idea to start looking at books online. I have gone on a buying spree! I'll never be able to knit all of this!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lovely square. I know it will add beauty to the afghan.


sugarsugar said:


> Hi, just posting a picture of my square... its on its way now.
> 
> Back shortly


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone. Haven't been on much the last couple of days, between running, emotions, and David getting home. Thank you all for your thoughts to AKST Johnson and Rich, it does help. I was thinking of Scotty a little bit ago and started to laugh, remembering something he had said, his sweet loving nature and accidental sense of humor will stay with me and the rest of his family and friends.
> On a happier note, it seems I may be a grandma soon, they haven't been to the doctor yet but are trying to get her in to be seen. My son, said he didn't care if it was a boy or girl as long as it was healthy, I told him I had raised him right, but that a healthy little girl would not go amiss, but I'd take a boy too.
> So I'm getting patterns lined up, you know what I'm going to be doing the next several months.
> Hope everyone is doing well and getting over any illnesses and such.
> Love and hugs!!!!!!!!!!!


Oh wow!  Another baby. Woo Hoo :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Lovely square. I know it will add beauty to the afghan.


Thanks, I was a bit impressed myself!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Kansas g-ma said:


> What a charming square-- love the heart and the "lattice" work enclosing it.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:



> Hi, just posting a picture of my square... its on its way now.
> 
> Back shortly


looking good- it should have enough time to reach Joy!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

darowil said:


> ANd here is the sock with the heel finished- I have added a line of yarn to show the centre back of the foot.


I'm having trouble picturing this as a completed sock so I'm really looking forward to seeing it finished! 
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> You are most welcome. Didn't get a lot of gardening done but, it is a start. Some of the older children are secretly coming over next week end to help out around the yard. A birdie let it slip.


Even if it's not a surprise, it's fantastic to have the extra help. You can always tell a wonderful mother by the way her adult children treat her. So we know what a great mother you've been and still are!
Junek


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

darowil said:


> And I thought it might help people!


Bought that book will await your finished results to decice whether I will try them,looks interesting


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Railyn said:


> It is Sunday evening after a very busy week and we are getting ready for next week which will likely be as busy. Between DH and me, we had 7 medical apts. I have to do all the driving and most apts are at least an hour away. Ray is recovering well and starts cardio-rehab tomorrow morning.
> I have been knitting scarfs for my grandsons while I have been waiting. Now I need to get them put together. Like many others, I don't enjoy the assembly. I also made a tote for Ray's walker. He has quite a list of things he needs to takes to pt so he needed something to keep them together.
> I am feeling much better. I have a lot more energy. I am starting to get the house back in order. Again, I thank each one who has been praying us. It has been so helpful.
> I have been able to more or less keep up with TP but has not commented. This is due to lack of time rather than last of interest. I hope that each has a wonderful week.


I so glad you and Ray have improving health. Of course, you will both be in my continuing prayers....God is good. Life has improved so much for you from your post right after the New Year when you had such devastating news.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Just jumped to say hi.
> Haven't been in the thread for quite a long time - and I really miss you all, I usually just can't follow all the post and get discouraged, but... that's stupid, right - I just have too much on my hands lately - and I can't sleep well, so this makes things much worst, I get tired all the time...


Welcome back! I am a little hit and miss some weeks, you are right, it is a lot to keep up with, so some weeks I do not even try.  
Children grow up so fast it seems. 
Hope you can stop in to visit more often, have missed seeing you. 
Hugs


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Denise, I have never seen a Tibouchina but that is just gorgeous. Praying your head cold will move on.
> 
> Bonnie, you have certainly been loving to your brother and have worked so hard to take as much stress from him as you can. Praying the funeral will soon be over for you all and for peace and comfort for everyone. Prayers being said on you and your family's behalf.
> 
> ...


Several months ago, my grandson in TX got a corn snake. I told my daughter she was a better mom than I'd been. As scared of snakes as I am..one of us would have to leave!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Got my other square done. Woohooo yay me. :thumbup:
> 
> We took the puppies out this afternoon to let them run and play. here are the pics
> 
> Going back to catch up


Sure looks like everyone was having fun!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone. Haven't been on much the last couple of days, between running, emotions, and David getting home. Thank you all for your thoughts to AKST Johnson and Rich, it does help. I was thinking of Scotty a little bit ago and started to laugh, remembering something he had said, his sweet loving nature and accidental sense of humor will stay with me and the rest of his family and friends.
> On a happier note, it seems I may be a grandma soon, they haven't been to the doctor yet but are trying to get her in to be seen. My son, said he didn't care if it was a boy or girl as long as it was healthy, I told him I had raised him right, but that a healthy little girl would not go amiss, but I'd take a boy too.
> So I'm getting patterns lined up, you know what I'm going to be doing the next several months.
> Hope everyone is doing well and getting over any illnesses and such.
> Love and hugs!!!!!!!!!!!


So wonderful to get some positive and welcome .news after the devastation of losing friends.
Congratulations, grandma!!
Junek


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra - Such wonderful news about the future GC! It'll be the best thing that's ever happened, well it was for me! :lol: 
Shirley - Your shawl is lovely and it's nice to think of it giving 'hugs' to your DS.
Sugarsugar - A great square! Love the colour too. I hope your cold shifts soon.

I'm sitting out on the balcony still in my dressing gown as it's not quite 8am. Didn't go to the pool yesterday as it's open to the public (as is the bar next to it and that had live music too) and it was really busy. I'm hoping that now the weekend's over it'll be a bit quieter. We just sat on our balcony then went for a walk into town and sat at the waterside and had a drink. All very relaxed. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi, just posting a picture of my square... its on its way now.
> 
> Back shortly


That looks fabulous!!! :thumbup:


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Ditto for me. I'm so glad for you! Hopw you get throught your busy week without too much trouble.


jknappva said:


> I so glad you and Ray have improving health. Of course, you will both be in my continuing prayers....God is good. Life has improved so much for you from your post right after the New Year when you had such devastating news.
> Hugs,
> Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KateB said:


> Poledra - Such wonderful news about the future GC! It'll be the best thing that's ever happened, well it was for me! :lol:
> Shirley - Your shawl is lovely and it's nice to think of it giving 'hugs' to your DS.
> Sugarsugar - A great square! Love the colour too. I hope your cold shifts soon.
> 
> I'm sitting out on the balcony still in my dressing gown as it's not quite 8am. Didn't go to the pool yesterday as it's open to the public (as is the bar next to it and that had live music too) and it was really busy. I'm hoping that now the weekend's over it'll be a bit quieter. We just sat on our balcony then went for a walk into town and sat at the waterside and had a drink. All very relaxed. :thumbup:


Sounds like a relaxing vacation. I can't blame you for avoiding the pool. Guess I've become an old fuddy-duddy but crowds and noise just give me a headache.
Junek


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jknappva said:


> So wonderful to get some positive and welcome .news after the devastation of losing friends.
> Congratulations, grandma!!
> Junek


I think Christopher was most excited to let me know that he had told her that they wouldn't have to worry about clothes, that MOM could make everything. :roll: LOL!!
I'm trying to not get tooooo excited until they have a postive from the doctor, but it's not easy. 
Thank you all.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Poledra - Such wonderful news about the future GC! It'll be the best thing that's ever happened, well it was for me! :lol:
> Shirley - Your shawl is lovely and it's nice to think of it giving 'hugs' to your DS.
> Sugarsugar - A great square! Love the colour too. I hope your cold shifts soon.
> 
> I'm sitting out on the balcony still in my dressing gown as it's not quite 8am. Didn't go to the pool yesterday as it's open to the public (as is the bar next to it and that had live music too) and it was really busy. I'm hoping that now the weekend's over it'll be a bit quieter. We just sat on our balcony then went for a walk into town and sat at the waterside and had a drink. All very relaxed. :thumbup:


Sounds like a great way to spend a vacation, hopefully the week will be quieter and therefore even more relaxing.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I think Christopher was most excited to let me know that he had told her that they wouldn't have to worry about clothes, that MOM could make everything. :roll: LOL!!
> I'm trying to not get tooooo excited until they have a postive from the doctor, but it's not easy.
> Thank you all.


SOOOOOOOOOO excited for you :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I know how hard it is to wait until the positive comes from the doctor.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jknappva said:


> So wonderful to get some positive and welcome .news after the devastation of losing friends.
> Congratulations, grandma!!
> Junek


Thank you, it was just so good to hear from him, communication is not his best skill, that's one of the things we had to discuss about he and his girlfriend, he was concerned he wasn't communicating enough with her. Told him if he was concerned about it, that was a good thing. 
Should be interesting the next several months, well, several years.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> SOOOOOOOOOO excited for you :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I know how hard it is to wait until the positive comes from the doctor.


Thank you. That's for sure. He thinks that he wants to know ahead of time if it is a boy or girl, so that will give me a little heads up on things, but I think I'll start making somethings now and just do neutrals. 
I'll let you all know as soon as I know more. 
My catch up is a bit hit and miss this week, and getting ready to go run again. Going to go pick up the tiller at the rental place in just a bit so that David can get Marlas garden area tilled and ours also, then we will go to Cheyenne for a fairly quick trip after that. David said if we behave, he might grill steaks for us.  
I think I'll keep him. 
Have a great day. 
Hugs


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning from Great Bend, where it is 5.5c/42f at 8:27am. The sun is shinning between the clouds, is looking like it will be a wonderful day. The workers to fix my poor deck have arrived. :thumbup: :thumbup: I am going to like not having to walk on a slant. 

Today's coffee. 

Healing hugs for everyone. Those in need can have a second hug. May your day be bright and sunny.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I think Christopher was most excited to let me know that he had told her that they wouldn't have to worry about clothes, that MOM could make everything. :roll: LOL!!
> I'm trying to not get tooooo excited until they have a postive from the doctor, but it's not easy.
> Thank you all.


Do you sew as well Kaye? Making EVERYTHING sounds like a lot!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Railyn said:


> For my treatment, I had the radio-active iodine and some follow-up tests. I have an apt with my oncologist May 15 for a follow-up. If things are good, the iodine will be the only treatment I will need. Thank you for asking.


So hoping that everything comes back clear and you don't need anymore treatments.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Do you sew as well Kaye? Making EVERYTHING sounds like a lot!


I do, but not as well as I knit, sewing is to fiddly for me so I get frustrated if I'm not in the proper mind set for it. 
That is what I was thinking, an awful lot. :shock: 
Oh well, it's nice to know my skills are appreciated by my family and friends. lol... Now I will just have to say that often enough that I don't start to ask what I got myself in for, right? LOLOL


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend, where it is 5.5c/42f at 8:27am. The sun is shinning between the clouds, is looking like it will be a wonderful day. The workers to fix my poor deck have arrived. :thumbup: :thumbup: I am going to like not having to walk on a slant.
> 
> Today's coffee.
> 
> Healing hugs for everyone. Those in need can have a second hug. May your day be bright and sunny.


Ooh coffee!! Yum, I need some. 
Not having to walk on a slant is a good thing, especially when it's attached to ones home. 
Have a great day, and hugs back.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Okay, I have got to get off of here and get dressed, I'll never get to the rental place in 15 minutes if not. 
Have a great day y'all!!!
Hugs everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jacklou (Apr 8, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Ditto from me as well. Wonderful weekend with such delightful ladies. Even learned a few new things.
> 
> Thanks so much, Rookie. Enjoyed spending time there with everyone. Tell DH thank you from me.
> 
> Kathy


Kehinkle, Puplover, Pacer, Cmaliza, RookieRetiree, thank you for including me in your Mini KAP. Was nice to meet all of you. Wish I could have spent more time with you.
Jacklou


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you. That's for sure. He thinks that he wants to know ahead of time if it is a boy or girl, so that will give me a little heads up on things, but I think I'll start making somethings now and just do neutrals.
> I'll let you all know as soon as I know more.
> My catch up is a bit hit and miss this week, and getting ready to go run again. Going to go pick up the tiller at the rental place in just a bit so that David can get Marlas garden area tilled and ours also, then we will go to Cheyenne for a fairly quick trip after that. David said if we behave, he might grill steaks for us.
> I think I'll keep him.
> ...


You are most welcome :-D :-D I made neutrals at first as well. I am starting a new batch of baby things to replace the ones waiting for homes that were in the barn. Will be waiting to find out what is decided. 
I am hit and miss this week as well. 
I am waiting to garden for a few days let the rain from yesterday dry a bit. 
Keeping him is a good idea :thumbup: 
have a great day too and hope you get your gardens all tilled.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Ooh coffee!! Yum, I need some.
> Not having to walk on a slant is a good thing, especially when it's attached to ones home.
> Have a great day, and hugs back.


Poor dogs are going crazy they can see them walking around out the window. :roll: :roll:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Ooh coffee!! Yum, I need some.
> Not having to walk on a slant is a good thing, especially when it's attached to ones home.
> Have a great day, and hugs back.


Poor dogs are going crazy they can see them walking around out the window. :roll: :roll:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kaye, sounds like some possible wonderful news in the offing. Hope you hear back soon. I'm so excited for you and will check back in later to see if you've heard anything.

I'm meeting with my KP friend today for 10:00 coffee. DS leaves today so going to see if we can get together if not for lunch, at least for a good-bye hug. Think it is just for 6 wks. this time but I need to go online and check his schedule. Even though I don't see him that much when he's home, I still miss him when he's away.

Railyn, hope they can go with the iodine treatment alone. Hugs and keep healing. So glad DH is improving. Better days are ahead. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

There was a lovely afghan in pictures yesterday and the lady titled it something like "It's mine and I'm keeping it." Not exactly that but you get the idea. It was so lovely and many squares were different and others were the same but different colors. Fancy and not so fancy. It was gorgeous and I can see why she was keeping it. I am starting to think I need to keep things for me. Especially since mom returned that Commuter Capelet that I did for her. Well, now I do have something I knit. LOL

Hugs to all and hope you have a great day whenever it is day for you. :wink: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I figured out how I did this duplicate:

I hit quote reply and went in and added what I wanted to say instead of hitting edit. :roll: Can't believe I figured it out. :idea: I had wanted to add a question about the cover underneath Sugar's square.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi, just posting a picture of my square... its on its way now.
> 
> Back shortly


Wow Sugar, that is gorgeous. Love the heart and beautiful pattern. Really a great job. I can't wait to see all the squares together. Well done. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Did you make the cover it is lying on?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Shirley, what a beautiful shawl and the color is so rich. I remember when you got that gorgeous yarn and what a lovely thing to do with some of it. Your sister will look so beautiful wearing it and it will be special since she love that color. Like wearing a hug from you all the time. :wink: :thumbup:


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Jacklou said:


> Kehinkle, Puplover, Pacer, Cmaliza, RookieRetiree, thank you for including me in your Mini KAP. Was nice to meet all of you. Wish I could have spent more time with you.
> Jacklou


It was great that you could spend the time you did with us. Hope to see you again.

Kathy


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi, just posting a picture of my square... its on its way now.
> 
> Back shortly


That is lovely :thumbup: you have done a wonderful job.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh dear was that something I started, Pammie?


Yes, Julie! I am totally blaming you so I won't have to admit my addiction! Seriously, this isn't the first time I've done this. Can you relate? I had decided not to buy the Brown-Reinsel until you said that you were going to knit a cardigan! See, again I'm not taking responsibility! My problem is finding the time to do all of this knitting! You are a dear and I only hope I can do this!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I love your square, Sugar!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Gwen, were you the one that was starting tatting? My GM sort of tried to teach me a million years ago, and now I want to try again. I bought 2 booklets, but the main one I wanted will not be available for several weeks. I hope I can pick it up this time! It would make GM so proud!

Julie, do you feel better now that I am blaming someone else as well for my purchases?


----------



## Onthewingsofadove (Feb 10, 2013)

Hollyhocks are biannuals so leaves only in the first year.
Trisha



thewren said:


> i'm going to try it - thanks caren. --- sam


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Hollyhocks are biannualsm som leaves only in the first year.
> Trisha


yes they are but if you plant them in the fall so they have time to come up you will have flowers in the spring. I do it all the time when planting new holly hocks. Here we can buy them at the nurseries all ready to flower.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm sitting out on the balcony still in my dressing gown as it's not quite 8am. Didn't go to the pool yesterday as it's open to the public (as is the bar next to it and that had live music too) and it was really busy. I'm hoping that now the weekend's over it'll be a bit quieter. We just sat on our balcony then went for a walk into town and sat at the waterside and had a drink. All very relaxed. :thumbup:[/quote]

Glad to read that you are having a great time. Did you post where in Florida you are staying? I was in Sebastian in January and loved it.
Enjoy your stay.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend, where it is 5.5c/42f at 8:27am. The sun is shinning between the clouds, is looking like it will be a wonderful day. The workers to fix my poor deck have arrived. :thumbup: :thumbup: I am going to like not having to walk on a slant.
> 
> Today's coffee.
> 
> Healing hugs for everyone. Those in need can have a second hug. May your day be bright and sunny.


Good morning, Caren. Was the damage to your deck caused by the weather?
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Good morning, Caren. Was the damage to your deck caused by the weather?
> Junek


Good morning June. A combination of weather and age, it was do for a fixing with all the shifting of the ground from frost.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I do, but not as well as I knit, sewing is to fiddly for me so I get frustrated if I'm not in the proper mind set for it.
> That is what I was thinking, an awful lot. :shock:
> Oh well, it's nice to know my skills are appreciated by my family and friends. lol... Now I will just have to say that often enough that I don't start to ask what I got myself in for, right? LOLOL


Indeed it is good to be appreciated!
I have been so busy Guernsey knitting, I am uncertain whether I added my congratulations, (Grandma), it will be a long wait. I do hope everything goes well for Christopher and his GF!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Yes, Julie! I am totally blaming you so I won't have to admit my addiction! Seriously, this isn't the first time I've done this. Can you relate? I had decided not to buy the Brown-Reinsel until you said that you were going to knit a cardigan! See, again I'm not taking responsibility! My problem is finding the time to do all of this knitting! You are a dear and I only hope I can do this!


I do have square shoulders! The spending spree I would love to go on may or may not happen! I can't do my sums until I have my fares booked to Aussie.
Are you still picking up the occasional day's work?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Gwen, were you the one that was starting tatting? My GM sort of tried to teach me a million years ago, and now I want to try again. I bought 2 booklets, but the main one I wanted will not be available for several weeks. I hope I can pick it up this time! It would make GM so proud!
> 
> Julie, do you feel better now that I am blaming someone else as well for my purchases?


Thanks for the chuckle , Pammie!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Just finished taking the hydrolytic spring off the screen door at the front entrance. Yeah! 
Every time one of the tradesmen come and go through that door it slams shut. 
Not only that, when I return home from shopping I could never swing around fast enough to stop it from banging closed.
Now its "OFF", ha! Even thinking of taking it the whole door off as I find it very annoying.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, it was just so good to hear from him, communication is not his best skill, that's one of the things we had to discuss about he and his girlfriend, he was concerned he wasn't communicating enough with her. Told him if he was concerned about it, that was a good thing.
> Should be interesting the next several months, well, several years.


Great news after you tragic news...congrats to all x


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Jacklou said:


> Kehinkle, Puplover, Pacer, Cmaliza, RookieRetiree, thank you for including me in your Mini KAP. Was nice to meet all of you. Wish I could have spent more time with you.
> Jacklou


~~~I'm working backwards....I have about 3 weeks to catch up on (HA!...not that I know how that might happen!) I'm just putting a couple of thoughts in here to mark my place....I'd lost it for a while. Anyway, we had a fabulous time at Rookie's....JackLou, so glad you could join us for as much time as you could. Hope the b'day party was fun!

I've attached a couple of photos....will do more later....I have a dr's apt. to get to soon.....TTYL...
Carol il/oh


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Well thats another visiting day to see Colin, he wanted to know where i came from(not suer if just today or where I was born) then he went to sleep woke up and said I cant find my coat you will need to look for it,then back to sleep, dont know if they are random thoughts of if he had been dreaming,at least they are getting some nourishment into him now even if it is just high energy supplements


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Well thats another visiting day to see Colin, he wanted to know where i came from(not suer if just today or where I was born) then he went to sleep woke up and said I cant find my coat you will need to look for it,then back to sleep, dont know if they are random thoughts of if he had been dreaming,at least they are getting some nourishment into him now even if it is just high energy supplements


Are you at least managing to get some knitting done?- this is proving a long hard road.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Lovely square. I know it will add beauty to the afghan.


Right you are, Gwen! I can't wait to see it in my hands.

Joy


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks for the chuckle , Pammie!


I probably should continue till the end of the year, but I actually think I'm done. As nice as the extra money is, I'm just ready to get some knitting done and do my own thing!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Anyone else using I pad and getting annoying pop ups please help,


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I probably should continue till the end of the year, but I actually think I'm done. As nice as the extra money is, I'm just ready to get some knitting done and do my own thing!


Extra money is always nice- but at what cost? It is great being fully retired- when your day is yours to plan!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Are you at least managing to get some knitting done?- this is proving a long hard road.


Very little knitting Julie, the finger gets in the way sticking up and then hand cramps,hopefully smaller bandage tomorrow, 1st dressing of the week

Shirley that is a lovely shawl am sure sister will love it


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning June. A combination of weather and age, it was do for a fixing with all the shifting of the ground from frost.


I'm glad you can get it fixed before summer gets here.
I know how much time you spend outside.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I'm working backwards....I have about 3 weeks to catch up on (HA!...not that I know how that might happen!) I'm just putting a couple of thoughts in here to mark my place....I'd lost it for a while. Anyway, we had a fabulous time at Rookie's....JackLou, so glad you could join us for as much time as you could. Hope the b'day party was fun!
> 
> I've attached a couple of photos....will do more later....I have a dr's apt. to get to soon.....TTYL...
> Carol il/oh


Looks like everyone had a great time! I imagine knitting took a back seat chatting... or perhaps I'm only speaking for myself!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Well thats another visiting day to see Colin, he wanted to know where i came from(not suer if just today or where I was born) then he went to sleep woke up and said I cant find my coat you will need to look for it,then back to sleep, dont know if they are random thoughts of if he had been dreaming,at least they are getting some nourishment into him now even if it is just high energy supplements


I'm sorry to hear that Colin is obviously confused. Hope will start getting better soon.
Junek


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

thewren said:


> i'm going to ignore this Julie - our days don't start getting shorted for another six weeks. --- sam


Isnt that in July that they start getting shorter again?


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Just checking in. It was actually a lot of fun going to the school today. 

Grabbing a quick bite to eat and then I am on the run, Nice spring day out so I wanna go for a ride on the motorcycle with Greg before Gage is done school.

Will sign in later and get caught up.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, just getting here, busy day, and started off with bad news. A family friend, he was 4 years younger than I, and I lived with his family during my senior year of high school and my mom and Henry and I worked in the lodge (restaraunt/hotel/bar) that they owned, was killed in the line of duty along with his partner. They were Alaska State Troopers, so sad, Scotty was a sweetheart, I didn't know the other officer. I am sorry for their families, I know it is very hard on them. I'm so totally at a loss, it's the sort of thing you know can and does happen, but you always think it won't happen to someone you know.
> I think I'll go knit and then catch up tomorrow, David will be home tomorrow night, thankfully.
> Hugs to you all.


So sorry for the loss of your friend hugs n prayers to you and their families


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Marilyn, glad to hear you & Ray are both doing better. Running to appointments can be so exhausting it's good you had the weekend to recuperate.

Agnes, glad to hear Colin is doing better, hope the improvements keep coming.

Sounds like a great time was had by all who went to Chicago for the weekend.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Very little knitting Julie, the finger gets in the way sticking up and then hand cramps,hopefully smaller bandage tomorrow, 1st dressing of the week
> 
> Shirley that is a lovely shawl am sure sister will love it


Sorry, Agnes- I am getting forgetful at the moment-I had completely overlooked your finger problems, is it getting any better? What does it look like when the bandage comes off?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi, just posting a picture of my square... its on its way now.
> 
> Back shortly


That's beautiful. This is going to be the prettiest blanket ever!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Isnt that in July that they start getting shorter again?


21 st June is the nadir for us- so is also the point of zenith for you, Dawn! But of course you won't really notice much till July.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Several months ago, my grandson in TX got a corn snake. I told my daughter she was a better mom than I'd been. As scared of snakes as I am..one of us would have to leave!!
> Junek


Me too, I hate snakes, not really thrilled with ANY reptiles or rodents except maybe rabbits. We had some of them in a big pen until they died of old. Age but never in the house.

Kaye, congratulations on th grandbaby, how exciting, I love my grandson but was really excited to get a granddaughter to be able to make all the " girly" things.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

ok so I don't get to go for a ride :thumbdown: 
but there is always tomorrow :thumbup: 

Going to get caught up now.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Sugar-love the square. :thumbup: 

Kaye- I am so excited for you and of course Christopher and his gf.

I was looking at the mini me workshop. Have to sort through some of my stash. Would be fun to do one I think. :thumbup:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorry, Agnes- I am getting forgetful at the moment-I had completely overlooked your finger problems, is it getting any better? What does it look like when the bandage comes off?


It looks swollen and well chewed Julie still very sore and tender


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> It looks swollen and well chewed Julie still very sore and tender


And by the sounds of it may never be quite the same again- left is your dominant hand isn't it? I think you said it was the left that got mangled.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Agnes, it hurts just thinking about your finger and I'm sure it hurts you a lot more. Do they know if it will heal completely, such as bone not involved and tendons not torn, or is it wait and see? Sounds like a long difficult road with Colin. Sorry there hasn't been more improvement.

Caren, how wonderful to get your deck fixed. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Julie, looks like the workshop is going so well. I can't wait to see what people do.

Chicago mini-KAP, sure looks like you had so much fun. Thanks for the photos. Interesting that you and the gals in England got together almost the exact same time.

Kathy, love your new hair. I had seen it from the back and it was lovely, but seeing it from the front, I love it. You look great. They really did a nice cut. :thumbup: 

Had a lovely cuppa' with my KP friend. She has been doing some absolutely fabulous Fair Isle knitting and brought some of it for me to see. Needless to say, I was quite impressed. She is drawing up her own graphs and coloring them in. My friend also suggested a Cafe for us to meet my son. We took her suggestion and it was perfect. Right across the road from Trader Joe's where our son wanted to do some shopping for his trip. He is apparently only going to be gone for one 1/2 weeks this time so I am thrilled about that. Tomorrow they leave for Madison, WI and then on from there.

Gorgeous Spring day today. Still cool but loving it with the sun, flowers, and birds singing. Sure puts a different perspective on it when you are already talking about when the days will get shorter. :shock: Carpe Diem! 

Been up since 4:30 am so off for a nap.


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Happy belated birthday. Sorry about the cold. I hope it goes away quickly!
> How does your sister spend her time?? I'd be bored to death!
> Junek


I talk to her every day and she always says what a boring day it has been. I have told her that she is healthy (78) and will probably live a long time, so she needs to find something she is interested in! She does have a group of friends that she goes out with one evening a week, and her granddaughter takes her grocery shopping, but she says they are always in a hurry and she can't think straight. I am content in my home because I like to read and get on the computer. However, I still have my husband and that certainly makes a difference. I just tell her that it hasn't been that long yet, and as time goes by she will get into some sort of new routine for her life. Things change when you experience a loss, as I know when my daughter died, but you take one day at a time and eventually it gets easier.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> ...
> 
> Julie, looks like the workshop is going so well. I can't wait to see what people do.
> ...


5326 views so far, Angora- and of course if people are following they will need to keep checking, unless they have printed up the instructions. It is a large project- so will probably take a long time before people feel ready to post their projects.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Isnt that in July that they start getting shorter again?


June 21st
Once again I should have read to the end before commenting, amybe someday I will learn :roll:


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

For PurpleFi and just "a few" others here: http://www.thepurplestore.com/ A friend just posted this on facebook. It's in Seattle and I didn't even know!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

A couple of my friends would love that store KatyNora


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So excited for you Kaye. Hope the doctor's report is positive and comes soon. Excuse me but will this be your first grandchild? I can't remember.



Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, it was just so good to hear from him, communication is not his best skill, that's one of the things we had to discuss about he and his girlfriend, he was concerned he wasn't communicating enough with her. Told him if he was concerned about it, that was a good thing.
> Should be interesting the next several months, well, several years.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Off I go as Greg and Gage will be home shortly.

See everyone later. :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Not me Pammie....that was Gottastch. I think it is beautiful but I've got too many hobbies as it is...knitting, beginning crochet, sewing, painting......need 48 hour days at least to do all I want to do. ROFL



pammie1234 said:


> Gwen, were you the one that was starting tatting? My GM sort of tried to teach me a million years ago, and now I want to try again. I bought 2 booklets, but the main one I wanted will not be available for several weeks. I hope I can pick it up this time! It would make GM so proud!
> 
> Julie, do you feel better now that I am blaming someone else as well for my purchases?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

Your topic "knitting tea party 25 april '14" was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created.

You can find the old topic here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-255170-1.html

And the new topic is located here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-257472-1.html


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> 5326 views so far, Angora- and of course if people are following they will need to keep checking, unless they have printed up the instructions. It is a large project- so will probably take a long time before people feel ready to post their projects.


Lot of views and although a lot are from me, LOL, :lol: :lol: :lol: most are from interested KP'rs. Such an interesting workshop with the history being discussed too.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Great. Photos of the mini KAP, nice to put faces to people.
Nicho, that flowing tree is beautiful. When I see al the interesting flowers people can grow, I wish I lived in a more temperate region. 
I am so sick of the crappy weather, the deck was white again this morning & a few flakes floating about just now. It is the first day of fishing season, which ususally means the guys get the boats out & go fishing but DH & the neighbor are going ICE fishing. Don't thnk May long weekend will be great for camping & boating this year, probably still ice on the lakes as it was 4 ft thick, good thing they have decided to call it climate change rather than global warming asit seems we are entering an ice age.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Looks like a fabulous group and lots of fun. Also we finally got a front view of Kathy's new hair do.....very nice. 


cmaliza said:


> ~~~I'm working backwards....I have about 3 weeks to catch up on (HA!...not that I know how that might happen!) I'm just putting a couple of thoughts in here to mark my place....I'd lost it for a while. Anyway, we had a fabulous time at Rookie's....JackLou, so glad you could join us for as much time as you could. Hope the b'day party was fun!
> 
> I've attached a couple of photos....will do more later....I have a dr's apt. to get to soon.....TTYL...
> Carol il/oh


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a lovely square sugarsugar - and a great color too. i'm surprised you had time to knit with the baby and all. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Hi, just posting a picture of my square... its on its way now.
> 
> Back shortly


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KatyNora said:


> For PurpleFi and just "a few" others here: http://www.thepurplestore.com/ A friend just posted this on facebook. It's in Seattle and I didn't even know!


What a riot!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lot of views and although a lot are from me, LOL, :lol: :lol: :lol: most are from interested KP'rs. Such an interesting workshop with the history being discussed too.


 :thumbup: Thanks!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I am so exhausted. Supposed to be taking a nap. :XD: Just discovered something neat. Since I'm too tired to get up and go to the calendar with information a friend just PM'd me, I went to the User List and found my name and sent myself a PM with the information to remind me to mark my calendar. Now if I can just remember not to go into it until I am ready to go write it down.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Not me Pammie....that was Gottastch. I think it is beautiful but I've got too many hobbies as it is...knitting, beginning crochet, sewing, painting......need 48 hour days at least to do all I want to do. ROFL


I was close! Both names start with G! I'm with you on having too many hobbies. Most of mine take a back burner to knitting!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I was close! Both names start with G! I'm with you on having too many hobbies. Most of mine take a back burner to knitting!


 :lol: I do hope you will be at the KAP in Oct I can't wait to meet you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

as long as I don't have to deal with them it is fine. bailee caught a garter snake a couple years ago - we kept it in an aquarium until someone let it go (no one will admit to it and it wasn't me) and even I was disappointed - I enjoyed watching it shed it's skin. they fed it baby mice from Meijer. the bearded dragon they have now is fun - I have held it once. lol --- sam



jknappva said:


> Several months ago, my grandson in TX got a corn snake. I told my daughter she was a better mom than I'd been. As scared of snakes as I am..one of us would have to leave!!
> Junek


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

why is it slanted - and be sure to take a picture of the finished deck. it is the one thing I would like to have attached to my place. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend, where it is 5.5c/42f at 8:27am. The sun is shinning between the clouds, is looking like it will be a wonderful day. The workers to fix my poor deck have arrived. :thumbup: :thumbup: I am going to like not having to walk on a slant.
> 
> Today's coffee.
> 
> Healing hugs for everyone. Those in need can have a second hug. May your day be bright and sunny.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what does you son do and where is he going for six weeks? --- sam



Angora1 said:


> Kaye, sounds like some possible wonderful news in the offing. Hope you hear back soon. I'm so excited for you and will check back in later to see if you've heard anything.
> 
> I'm meeting with my KP friend today for 10:00 coffee. DS leaves today so going to see if we can get together if not for lunch, at least for a good-bye hug. Think it is just for 6 wks. this time but I need to go online and check his schedule. Even though I don't see him that much when he's home, I still miss him when he's away.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is gottastitch pammie. --- sam



pammie1234 said:


> Gwen, were you the one that was starting tatting? My GM sort of tried to teach me a million years ago, and now I want to try again. I bought 2 booklets, but the main one I wanted will not be available for several weeks. I hope I can pick it up this time! It would make GM so proud!
> 
> Julie, do you feel better now that I am blaming someone else as well for my purchases?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

now that is what I call a wine cellar - goodness - I wouldn't know which one to drink first. --- sam



cmaliza said:


> ~~~I'm working backwards....I have about 3 weeks to catch up on (HA!...not that I know how that might happen!) I'm just putting a couple of thoughts in here to mark my place....I'd lost it for a while. Anyway, we had a fabulous time at Rookie's....JackLou, so glad you could join us for as much time as you could. Hope the b'day party was fun!
> 
> I've attached a couple of photos....will do more later....I have a dr's apt. to get to soon.....TTYL...
> Carol il/oh


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

no - the summer solstice is the turning point - and that is 21 june this year. --- sam



Pup lover said:


> Isnt that in July that they start getting shorter again?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is so going to be on my list of things to do while I am there - what fun. --- sam



KatyNora said:


> For PurpleFi and just "a few" others here: http://www.thepurplestore.com/ A friend just posted this on facebook. It's in Seattle and I didn't even know!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

KatyNora-- My town is a very "purple" town because of Kansas State university. I will post this site to my fb feed so they can enjoy it too! I had fun browsing around it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> no - the summer solstice is the turning point - and that is 21 june this year. --- sam


And every other year, so far as I am aware!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Got home at 12:30pm as we left at 5:00 to avoid commuter traffic. Happy to be home. Maya is lying in bed with me getting petted. How blessed I feel to be healthy (and alive after last summers severe illness), have the money for the trip, have such wonderful teachers there, be able to see my son and his SO Minky, meet and love her mother, Temple, share the experience with a friend, and come home to my beloved Al and Maya.
Daralene I think you can buy DVD of weekend on line. Will let you know when I figure how as I am going to buy it.
Sugar, beautiful square.
Shirley, lovely shawl.
Darowil, lovely sock would love to try someday. Maybe you could give a class.
Gwen, happy you got car.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> :lol: I do hope you will be at the KAP in Oct I can't wait to meet you.


I'm really going to try! I can't wait to meet you, too, and everyone else!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Dallas used to have a purple store, but I don't know if they still do or not. Purple is my favorite color!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> why is it slanted - and be sure to take a picture of the finished deck. it is the one thing I would like to have attached to my place. --- sam


It pulled away from the house when the ground heaved over the winter. It was ready to have new braces put in this summer, the snow just helped me decide when. 
A deck would be perfect attached to your place. I love decks and thinking on putting one off the back of the house so I can sit out in the mornings with my coffee.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Mom just stopped into work, informed me she hasnt told the dr. yet but she stopped taking her plavix cause she was getting to many bruises. She switched to taking aspirin instead. grrrrr :roll:

She also asked about our weekend, told her we had a wonderful time which we did. Jeanette did a great job on food and planning a couple of things for us to practice and work on. It was great just to get together, visit and have a break from the regular routine. I had a great time with all you "girls" this weekend. Now back to the house cleaning, laundry, dish washing etc. yuck

Will try to catch up tonight, hugs and prayers to you all!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And every other year, so far as I am aware!


yes it is


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> yes it is


 :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I hope the second picture is of your pond. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> It pulled away from the house when the ground heaved over the winter. It was ready to have new braces put in this summer, the snow just helped me decide when.
> A deck would be perfect attached to your place. I love decks and thinking on putting one off the back of the house so I can sit out in the mornings with my coffee.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> I hope the second picture is of your pond. --- sam


YES it is sorry about that. Just thought it looked perfect today.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

The evening sky tonight, thought I'd share brfore I head out to the local pool. 
Knittums checking out the desk.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> what does you son do and where is he going for six weeks? --- sam


He goes on tour with a band. He has been in about all 48 States and most twice. Worst was when he was traveling this last winter, well worst for me. Of course he said the worst driving they had was in Erie, Pa. LOL But they did have some hairy experiences in the mountains where they were open.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> The evening sky tonight, thought I'd share brfore I head out to the local pool.
> Knittums checking out the desk.


Oh! So cute, the little kitten I mean.

What is the 1st photo?

Just gorgeous!

Off to eat supper.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I will at some point give one of the pair a try but right now I've got my plate full.....can't believe I admitted to having too many WIPs....LOL. Of course many of them are way past my level in my opinion but hey, one will never learn if they don't try right?


Tha best way to learn is to try new things that's for sure. We are all different so for some of us we need to know we can it before we start. But the ones who race ahead are like Angora who jump in with both feet and then think I can't do this! But rather than drowning go ahead and do it.
I have too many WIPS for sure-too many that need finishing this month.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Haha, is that kitty a little trouble-maker... *heart*


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Oh! So cute, the little kitten I mean.
> 
> What is the 1st photo?
> 
> ...


Thank you Knittums is very inquisitive of my lap top. 
The first photo is my hobbit house. 
Again thank you very much.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I do, but not as well as I knit, sewing is to fiddly for me so I get frustrated if I'm not in the proper mind set for it.
> That is what I was thinking, an awful lot. :shock:
> Oh well, it's nice to know my skills are appreciated by my family and friends. lol... Now I will just have to say that often enough that I don't start to ask what I got myself in for, right? LOLOL


They will get so excited that they will want to buy some things I'm sure-and hope!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Haha, is that kitty a little trouble-maker... *heart*


Hi nice to see you again. :-D 
Yes she sure is she loves to help me knit as well.

Now off to the pool now my ride is here.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend, where it is 5.5c/42f at 8:27am. The sun is shinning between the clouds, is looking like it will be a wonderful day. The workers to fix my poor deck have arrived. :thumbup: :thumbup: I am going to like not having to walk on a slant.
> 
> Today's coffee.
> 
> Healing hugs for everyone. Those in need can have a second hug. May your day be bright and sunny.


I should be getting ready to out for coffee as I need to leave in half an hour. But picked up the iPad instead.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> There was a lovely afghan in pictures yesterday and the lady titled it something like "It's mine and I'm keeping it." Not exactly that but you get the idea. It was so lovely and many squares were different and others were the same but different colors. Fancy and not so fancy. It was gorgeous and I can see why she was keeping it. I am starting to think I need to keep things for me. Especially since mom returned that Commuter Capelet that I did for her. Well, now I do have something I knit. LOL
> 
> Hugs to all and hope you have a great day whenever it is day for you. :wink: :thumbup:


It was lovely wasn't it?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Very little knitting Julie, the finger gets in the way sticking up and then hand cramps,hopefully smaller bandage tomorrow, 1st dressing of the week
> 
> Shirley that is a lovely shawl am sure sister will love it


Once you have a smaller bandage maybe you can manage some. This would help you relax as you deal with the issues of Colin-and if knit while visiting helps make the time go quicker. I always felt my sister loved watching what I was doing and seeing the finished. Sitting with someone who is confused and/or can't communicate is so draining.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Shirley, lovely shawl.
> Darowil, lovely sock would love to try someday. Maybe you could give a class.
> Gwen, happy you got car.


Trouble is it in a book so people would need to buy or borrow the book to do it. But none could complain about not being to do the heel as it worked just like of the hexagons


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> It pulled away from the house when the ground heaved over the winter. It was ready to have new braces put in this summer, the snow just helped me decide when.
> A deck would be perfect attached to your place. I love decks and thinking on putting one off the back of the house so I can sit out in the mornings with my coffee.


So glad you're getting a new, well, improved deck.
WOW!! You still have a lot of water. Is this in your yard?
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> The evening sky tonight, thought I'd share brfore I head out to the local pool.
> Knittums checking out the desk.


Knittums is just the cutest thing. I love kittens. I hope your allergies aren't keeping you from enjoying her? Him?
Junek


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I didn't quite leave. But have finished the TP so really must go as I need to leave in 1o minutes and still not showered.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Pup lover said:


> Mom just stopped into work, informed me she hasnt told the dr. yet but she stopped taking her plavix cause she was getting to many bruises. She switched to taking aspirin instead. grrrrr :roll:
> 
> Your mom (or you) needs to let the Dr know immediately! She needs more than aspirin!!! There are things the Dr can do because it happened to friends of mine but can't remember what was done. But it sure was NOT stopping w/o Dr knowing.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

For all you "purple" peeps out there-- this house is totally purple.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2508834/Ordinary-looking-house-decorated-entirely-PURPLE-inside.html


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

The last cat I had would get in my lap and watch the game I was playing and bat his paw at the screen. He was a wonderful cat, and I really miss him.

Just took the dogs outside and there were 2 ducks swimming in the pool. Basiley mainly looked at them and when they turned away, he ran to me! Such a baby! Fancy barked, but they ignored her! It was fun watching them play "chase" around the pool. I know I should have tried to get them out, but it was too cute.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Darowil, of corse. Copyright laws, wasn't thinking.
Did I mention I knit a hat up to decreases at crown and a scarf while I was at conference?


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

darowil said:


> I've just heard on the news tht cancer survvors have much higher rates of insomnia than the general population. They are asking for volunteers here so they can look into it further. Something like 60% of cancer surviors have insomnia according this report.


Thank you Lord I am not one of them!!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I stated to get the Taste of the Wild brand but couldn't find the Puppy Large Breed so went with Diamond Large Breed.
> And yes the are family. Sydney had lessons today and did very well.


We switched to Walmarts Pure Balance they gave chicken, lamb and salmon there us rice, flaxseed n oatmeal, no wheat no corn. Beets, peas, potatoes etc about the same price as Iams better ingredients


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

pacer said:


> Just did a quick skimming of the tea party as I have been away for the past 4 days. I had such a lovely time with our mini KAP in Chicago. Rookie was a wonderful hostess and made many wonderful meals without a working oven. At times we had all 5 of us mixing ingredients or cutting vegetables and doing whatever we could to help out. We met Rookie's wonderful sister-in-law. She spent a day with us and my friend stopped in to join us on Thursday and Friday. We were blessed to spend some time with Jacklou as well. We took care of a few bottles of wine over the weekend as we didn't want them to feel neglected either. Saturday's dinner was fabulous. We went out to a wine tasting/restaurant. The food was wonderful and the wine sure was a pleasure as well. I hope everyone has made it home safely by now and enjoying the memories we made during the weekend. Rookie introduced me to some wonderful pattern books to do some knitted squares with some ladies here. I can't wait to play with them as well as getting started on an official pair of homemade socks for me. Thanks once again for a wonderful weekend to CMaliza, Kehinkle, Puplover, RookieRetire, Jacklou, and our special guests-Linda and Tammie.
> 
> Rookie's husband gets to eat leftovers this week. So thankful to him as well for allowing us to gather at his home.


Ditto!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I guess I need to check my dog food. I sure want them to have something healthy and good for them!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> I should be getting ready to out for coffee as I need to leave in half an hour. But picked up the iPad instead.


I do that a lot and still don't keep up with everything on here.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Vet told us Beneful dog food was absolutely the worst for dogs because of all the dyes used in it....especially the red dye.



pammie1234 said:


> I guess I need to check my dog food. I sure want them to have something healthy and good for them!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> So glad you're getting a new, well, improved deck.
> WOW!! You still have a lot of water. Is this in your yard?
> Junek


The deck will be awesome. These guys come recommended by a good friend. If they do a good job I'll have more work for them.

That is the pond, it is pretty much were it should be. I tried to get the entire pond in the photo.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Knittums is just the cutest thing. I love kittens. I hope your allergies aren't keeping you from enjoying her? Him?
> Junek


Oh allergies are not keeping me from enjoying Knittums at all. It takes a while for the extra meds to kick in but is well worth it. She is a sweetie, she waits until the lap top has been on for awhile and then comes to sit on it.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> The last cat I had would get in my lap and watch the game I was playing and bat his paw at the screen. He was a wonderful cat, and I really miss him.
> 
> Just took the dogs outside and there were 2 ducks swimming in the pool. Basiley mainly looked at them and when they turned away, he ran to me! Such a baby! Fancy barked, but they ignored her! It was fun watching them play "chase" around the pool. I know I should have tried to get them out, but it was too cute.


Knittums sits wit me and watches the races on the laptop then tries to figure out where they bikes/cars are coming from. 
The dogs will chase the geese out of the every morning when they go out.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> June 21st
> Once again I should have read to the end before commenting, amybe someday I will learn :roll:


We all do it too!!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Vet told us Beneful dog food was absolutely the worst for dogs because of all the dyes used in it....especially the red dye.


Yes we dont give dogs or cats food with dyes. Cats throw up if they get it. The dogs do clean up after the cats though not good for them either.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Sugar beautiful square!

Kate glad you are enjoying your trip, hope today is quieter.

Kaye congrats on the future grandchild!!

Railyn glad things are improving for both of you.


Jacklou so glad you joined us and your peanut butter cookies were wonderful!!

Shirley lovely shawl, beautiful colors I'm sure Marj will enjoy it.

We planted our hollyhocks in the fall and they flowered the first spring. Cant wait to see them this year.

Junek there was plenty of chatting and knitting we managed lots of both!! Lol

Our little dig Trixie loves her treats so much she runs and leaps from couch to chair etc so funny!! Will try to get a video sometime. 

Gnight. Hugs n prayers!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That would be me---I'll have to figure out how to get myself enrolled into a test.



Pup lover said:


> Thank you Lord I am not one of them!!


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

No load today but went over to The Nook and knit and chatted with the ladies there. Took a nap in the early afternoon and then ate supper. Went back for their Monday night knitting group. Don't know if I will go over tomorrow. Did get a couple rows done on the new shawl and cast on and knitted up to the last increase row on the baby sweater from Mary. Bought some Paton's Canadiania in yellow and one in pastels. Looks good so far.

Happy Cinco De Mayo day to all. Hope everyone is doing well.

Kate, early congrats on the new GC. Agnes, hope a smaller bandage will get you back to knitting and prayers for Colin. 

Even though I had a nap, I am tired so am thinking about heading to bed.

Take care,

Kathy


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Just a quick recap of the mini-KAP.

Thursday night - Kathy, Mary and her friend Tammie arrived early and we had crockpot lasagna and garlic bread for dinner. We spent the evening chatting and making some progress on our projects. Mary had so many boxes of give aways and packets of Matthew's note cards that for a brief moment in looked like she was moving in.

Friday morning's breakfast was an overnight casserole made in the crock pot along with some bagels (Sam, I had some sour cherry jam in your honor -- but couldn't find it until everyone was leaving.DARN). We met up with Carol and & Dawn & JackLou and had a great lunch at the catering place next door to the yarn shop. We then headed to the yarn store where we were all successful at increasing our credit card balances and the staff who went above and beyond trying to please us all at the same time. I found a Tunisian lace crochet shawl I just have to make myself someday!! Back at the house, we worked on our projests and started the sock tutorials and then had chicken dumpling stew with fruit salad and mini-biscuits for dinner and ate many of the sweets (cookies, eclairs, lemon bars, chocolates, etc.) that were calling our names.

JackLLou was able to join us again on Saturday a.m. as was my sister-in-law, Linda. Kathy covered magic loop, small circular and two circulars again...and all the students were successful at mastering it enough that we actually got through ribbing, leg, heel, heel turn, and foot portion. We had a great lunch of salad sandwich loaf and the Lebanese salad and then back to socks. We then all got ready to go out to the Cooper's Hawk restaurant to enjoy their wines and have great food....I don't think it took us long to crash to sleep that night

Sunday was spent on making some "free spirit" beading using crochet hooks and everyone got pretty far along on getting a bracelet done. We then enjoyed a lunch of an orange-chipotle pork fajita along with Dawn's famous salsa and whatever leftovers we could bring back outa gain. We especially enjoyed the sweet treats brought by Carol. In honor of KTP, I had found some HP sauce (thanks Caren) and some Digestives (as suggested by many on here) to serve.

Thanks so much to Carol for picking up Dawn and to both of them for their great help in the kitchen and their contributions of Ann Sather cinnamon rolls (the best ever), other sweets and to Dawn for making the salsa. I found the Za'atar in the store after we made the Lebanese salad, but it sure tasted great with the addition of rice, cumin & thyme--If, I'd have been thinking I would have added some tahini. Tbanks, Daralene, for the suggestion to double the recipe -- just enough for some leftovers for DH and DD to try it too.

Thanks to Mary for the goody bags, cards from Matthew and some scratch pads plus some very yummy chocolates. Thanks too Linda for bringing chip/dip, fruit salad and some bottle grippers for everyone...hint, hint, smaller versions of these will work well as grippers to tighten the interchangeable needles.

Thanks for Kathy for sharing her knowledge of Magic Loop, using two circulars and small circulars...she got many of past our fears.

It was a fantastic weekending and at 2:00 p.m. Sunday, I could give DH the "all clear" that it was time he could come home...he had a great weekend with his twin brother to help build a very large play set at the nephew's place. They were so proud of themselves for completing the project in 5 hours rather than the 12-14 hours suggested.

We're all back to normal here -- will do some laundry and some further cleaning and putting away...but then on to stove/range shopping on Thursday. What a great time; Carol & Dawn got some pictures....I hope you can tell by the big smiles on our faces that we had a great time. If I've missed anything, let me now====there's a lot to remember.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Kaye---I'm so excited for you and your family....Looking for weekly updates. I was looking for more pictures of Serena, Bentley, Emmitt and Luke....gotta love those "KTP" honorary nieces and nephews. I'll get to see Baby I in a couple of weeks so will get my share of baby snuggles in.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just a quick recap of the mini-KAP.
> ...
> We're all back to normal here -- will do some laundry and some further cleaning and putting away...but then on to stove/range shopping on Thursday. What a great time; Carol & Dawn got some pictures....I hope you can tell by the big smiles on our faces that we had a great time.


Indeed one could tell from all your smiles! I wonder if our planned mini KAP in Goulburn/Canberra will come together?!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

10:45pm here and I am just signing in now. Gage had a nightmare last night and was afraid to go to sleep tonight.
Therefore I am on late tonight.

Going back to catch up


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I have used Canadiana for several projects, I love the feel of it.


kehinkle said:


> No load today but went over to The Nook and knit and chatted with the ladies there. Took a nap in the early afternoon and then ate supper. Went back for their Monday night knitting group. Don't know if I will go over tomorrow. Did get a couple rows done on the new shawl and cast on and knitted up to the last increase row on the baby sweater from Mary. Bought some Paton's Canadiania in yellow and one in pastels. Looks good so far.
> 
> Happy Cinco De Mayo day to all. Hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> ...


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Rookie, it sounds like you had a great event. It's nice to have a getaway now and then.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Had a long day, heading to bed. 

Hugs to you all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Had a long day, heading to bed.
> 
> Hugs to you all.


Sleep well, dear! I know you won't see this till tomorrow! but the thought is there! Hugs to you!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Mom just stopped into work, informed me she hasnt told the dr. yet but she stopped taking her plavix cause she was getting to many bruises. She switched to taking aspirin instead. grrrrr :roll:
> 
> She also asked about our weekend, told her we had a wonderful time which we did. Jeanette did a great job on food and planning a couple of things for us to practice and work on. It was great just to get together, visit and have a break from the regular routine. I had a great time with all you "girls" this weekend. Now back to the house cleaning, laundry, dish washing etc. yuck
> 
> Will try to catch up tonight, hugs and prayers to you all!


~~~Ditto on the fun and commaraderie...catching up will take me a bunch of time.....maybe by June?
Carol il/oh


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Ditto!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


pacer wrote:
Just did a quick skimming of the tea party as I have been away for the past 4 days. I had such a lovely time with our mini KAP in Chicago. Rookie was a wonderful hostess and made many wonderful meals without a working oven. At times we had all 5 of us mixing ingredients or cutting vegetables and doing whatever we could to help out. We met Rookie's wonderful sister-in-law. She spent a day with us and my friend stopped in to join us on Thursday and Friday. We were blessed to spend some time with Jacklou as well. We took care of a few bottles of wine over the weekend as we didn't want them to feel neglected either. Saturday's dinner was fabulous. We went out to a wine tasting/restaurant. The food was wonderful and the wine sure was a pleasure as well. I hope everyone has made it home safely by now and enjoying the memories we made during the weekend. Rookie introduced me to some wonderful pattern books to do some knitted squares with some ladies here. I can't wait to play with them as well as getting started on an official pair of homemade socks for me. Thanks once again for a wonderful weekend to CMaliza, Kehinkle, Puplover, RookieRetire, Jacklou, and our special guests-Linda and Tammie.

Rookie's husband gets to eat leftovers this week. So thankful to him as well for allowing us to gather at his home.

~~~Ditto ditto ditto!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Must share the good news I had from DD this evening. DD's birthday is this week, so a friend of hers gave her a present this evening. For our trip to Europe this summer, he has arranged a dinner cruise on a Seine river tour boat for one of our evenings in Paris. I am sooooo excited, I can't even knit right now!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> You are most welcome :-D :-D I made neutrals at first as well. I am starting a new batch of baby things to replace the ones waiting for homes that were in the barn. Will be waiting to find out what is decided.
> I am hit and miss this week as well.
> I am waiting to garden for a few days let the rain from yesterday dry a bit.
> Keeping him is a good idea :thumbup:
> have a great day too and hope you get your gardens all tilled.


 
We picked up the tiller and David got Marlas garden area done and then ours done, which was much bigger than Marlas, and we still got the tiller back by 12pm and got the half day price, only $15 for a half day isn't bad at all. Then we headed to Cheyenne, and when we got back, he mowed the front yard.  Productive day for sure. He's heading out in the morning but will be back Friday or Saturday as he has Sunday off, it's Marlas birthday and she wanted to go to Boulder, Co to Celestial Teas for their mothers day High Tea and David is going to drive us. 
Should be fun, I'll take pics, had to have reservations for it. 
Well, I need to get ready to head to bed in just a few, sure didn't get caught up the way I was planning today. Oh well, best laid plans and all, the important things got done. 
How goes the work on the deck, were they able to get it all done today? I know it would drive my dogs crazy, being able to see them out there.  
Hugs and love.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Indeed one could tell from all your smiles! I wonder if our planned mini KAP in Goulburn/Canberra will come together?!


~~~I sure hope it will. It is fun to spend time with folks "for real" that we have been visiting with over the Internet. Sharing stories, knitting, and general chitchat. Checking out some of the recipes together, etc. FUN!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> Must share the good news I had from DD this evening. DD's birthday is this week, so a friend of hers gave her a present this evening. For our trip to Europe this summer, he has arranged a dinner cruise on a Seine river tour boat for one of our evenings in Paris. I am sooooo excited, I can't even knit right now!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Oh how fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm excited for you both!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Yes we dont give dogs or cats food with dyes. Cats throw up if they get it. The dogs do clean up after the cats though not good for them either.


The sugars in some of those foods is awful high also and can cause a lot of problems.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I sure hope it will. It is fun to spend time with folks "for real" that we have been visiting with over the Internet. Sharing stories, knitting, and general chitchat. Checking out some of the recipes together, etc. FUN!


I am sure it must be really special to be able to cement budding friendships!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Good night!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

How exciting is this news! Happy Grand Day! When are we due???


Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone. Haven't been on much the last couple of days, between running, emotions, and David getting home. Thank you all for your thoughts to AKST Johnson and Rich, it does help. I was thinking of Scotty a little bit ago and started to laugh, remembering something he had said, his sweet loving nature and accidental sense of humor will stay with me and the rest of his family and friends.
> On a happier note, it seems I may be a grandma soon, they haven't been to the doctor yet but are trying to get her in to be seen. My son, said he didn't care if it was a boy or girl as long as it was healthy, I told him I had raised him right, but that a healthy little girl would not go amiss, but I'd take a boy too.
> So I'm getting patterns lined up, you know what I'm going to be doing the next several months.
> Hope everyone is doing well and getting over any illnesses and such.
> Love and hugs!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Thank you Lord I am not one of them!!


Me too- however for the other reason I'm glad my insomnia is not because of being a cancer survivor.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Darowil, of corse. Copyright laws, wasn't thinking.
> Did I mention I knit a hat up to decreases at crown and a scarf while I was at conference?


Thats plenty of knitting done- scarfs especially take plenty of time.
It's a shame can't teach things like that without the book otherwise it would be good to do. Checked Ravelry on the off chance it was available indivdually but it isn't. But did notice that many people have commented that 2 balls are not enough as I know will be the case. But I will need to use something else to finish (hoping to get the Hexagons done in this yarn).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> The deck will be awesome. These guys come recommended by a good friend. If they do a good job I'll have more work for them.
> 
> That is the pond, it is pretty much were it should be. I tried to get the entire pond in the photo.


So now you have a pond without extra water- just what you would like all the time! Looks lovely. Water in a scene adds something so often.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> No load today but went over to The Nook and knit and chatted with the ladies there. Took a nap in the early afternoon and then ate supper. Went back for their Monday night knitting group. Don't know if I will go over tomorrow. Did get a couple rows done on the new shawl and cast on and knitted up to the last increase row on the baby sweater from Mary. Bought some Paton's Canadiania in yellow and one in pastels. Looks good so far.
> 
> Happy Cinco De Mayo day to all. Hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> ...


How cute is the Japanese dwarf squirrel?
You sound like you need to set up home in the yarn store.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I sure hope it will. It is fun to spend time with folks "for real" that we have been visiting with over the Internet. Sharing stories, knitting, and general chitchat. Checking out some of the recipes together, etc. FUN!


SHould be great assuming the Downunder one goes ahead- don't see why not assuming we get ourselves organised! Maybe I'll do some searching after this.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dumb me - for some reason I thought you were using your pool - I knew you heated it - guess it is a little early. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> The evening sky tonight, thought I'd share brfore I head out to the local pool.
> Knittums checking out the desk.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you and Heidi - shower - hair done and ready to leave in ten minutes - I barely have my hair washed in that amount of time. --- sam



darowil said:


> Well I didn't quite leave. But have finished the TP so really must go as I need to leave in 1o minutes and still not showered.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

warm her little tush. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Oh allergies are not keeping me from enjoying Knittums at all. It takes a while for the extra meds to kick in but is well worth it. She is a sweetie, she waits until the lap top has been on for awhile and then comes to sit on it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Last night at Yarning over Yarn one of the ladies had been to seen Melissa (the lady who dyes the yarns for most of my hand painted sock yarns) looking for another skein of yarn to match one she had. Well Melissa didn't have the same lot left but told her that I did. My response was I don't remember it but if Melsissa says I have it I probably do. So Elena sent me the details and yes I do have it still sitting in my stash! What a memory, I haven't been there since January but think it was October that I bought this one and Melissa remembered. It's really usefull as when I am admiring a yarn she can say that goes with such and such which you already have.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> you and Heidi - shower - hair done and ready to leave in ten minutes - I barely have my hair washed in that amount of time. --- sam


I almost made it as well. Grabbed something to eat as I went. David couldn't do it either- and I thought women were meant to need more time to get ready in?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Oh allergies are not keeping me from enjoying Knittums at all. It takes a while for the extra meds to kick in but is well worth it. She is a sweetie, she waits until the lap top has been on for awhile and then comes to sit on it.


Smart- it's warm by then I guess.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is so exciting katy - we will expect many pictures of the event. --- sam



KatyNora said:


> Must share the good news I had from DD this evening. DD's birthday is this week, so a friend of hers gave her a present this evening. For our trip to Europe this summer, he has arranged a dinner cruise on a Seine river tour boat for one of our evenings in Paris. I am sooooo excited, I can't even knit right now!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I promised myself I would go to be early tonight - after greeting the dawn the last three mornings I need a little catch up. see you tomorrow. --- sam


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

My brother arranged one of those cruises on the Thames while we were in London --- ended up sitting next to a couple from Downers Grove, IL (another suburb of Chicago) -- but had a wonderful time!



KatyNora said:


> Must share the good news I had from DD this evening. DD's birthday is this week, so a friend of hers gave her a present this evening. For our trip to Europe this summer, he has arranged a dinner cruise on a Seine river tour boat for one of our evenings in Paris. I am sooooo excited, I can't even knit right now!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Done


~~~VERY cute! Melyn, too....great job! Love your mini-mes. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Wow Sugar, that is gorgeous. Love the heart and beautiful pattern. Really a great job. I can't wait to see all the squares together. Well done. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Did you make the cover it is lying on?


Good grief no! I dont sew at all! It is a table runner I have had for a long time, I think I got it at one of those party plan thingys. It is very nice though and thank you. The heart was SO easy really. It is on raverly and it is a written pattern not a graph.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I'm working backwards....I have about 3 weeks to catch up on (HA!...not that I know how that might happen!) I'm just putting a couple of thoughts in here to mark my place....I'd lost it for a while. Anyway, we had a fabulous time at Rookie's....JackLou, so glad you could join us for as much time as you could. Hope the b'day party was fun!
> 
> I've attached a couple of photos....will do more later....I have a dr's apt. to get to soon.....TTYL...
> Carol il/oh


Great photos, looks like a good time was had by all.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

agnescr said:


> It looks swollen and well chewed Julie still very sore and tender


 :shock: Ouch, your poor finger. How long will it take to heal?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :shock: Ouch, your poor finger. How long will it take to heal?


It is taking a long time Cathy, because Agnes is diabetic.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Missed yesterday completely as I was out ll day. Coven are coming this morning and then I'm off for a swim ans got to sort out various meetings. Sorry no time for catch up this week.

Hugs and healing vibes to all who need them.

Tuesday photos....


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am sure it must be really special to be able to cement budding friendships!


~~~You are right! It is nice to develop the friendships....and spending an extended time together to chat & chat & share & share. It is a special treat! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~You are right! It is nice to develop the friendships....and spending an extended time together to chat & chat & share & share. It is a special treat! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


That is so great!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Someone just posted this onto the main section. Perefgrine falcon chicks, beautiful cute little things that I want t pick up cuddle but don't think Mum would like it to much.
http://www.ntu.ac.uk/ecoweb/biodiversity/falcons/


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Kaye, I am so happy about your latest news, especially as it comes so soon after the very sad news you had earlier. I seem to recall that only last year you were wondering if you would ever get to be a grandma, and now it is happening. Life springs surprises on us, good and bad. It is great that your son and his partner are so excited about the baby and so keen to include you in their happiness. My very best wishes to you all!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Kaye, I am so happy about your latest news, especially as it comes so soon after the very sad news you had earlier. I seem to recall that only last year you were wondering if you would ever get to be a grandma, and now it is happening. Life springs surprises on us, good and bad. It is great that your son and his partner are so excited about the baby and so keen to include you in their happiness. My very best wishes to you all!


Good morning, Chris!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Good morning, Chris!


Good morning, Julie!

I am just hanging around waiting for the postman, before I pop out to get a few bits of shopping! I am at last beginning to get a bit of energy back, helped by some sunshine over the weekend. I have this afternoon set aside for some catchup knitting time - I haven't been able to concentrate on much lately, but now, I'm raring to go!i :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Good morning, Julie!
> 
> I am just hanging around waiting for the postman, before I pop out to get a few bits of shopping! I am at last beginning to get a bit of energy back, helped by some sunshine over the weekend. I have this afternoon set aside for some catchup knitting time - I haven't been able to concentrate on much lately, but now, I'm raring to go!i :thumbup:


I know the feeling of waiting for the postie, I am waiting for a ball of yarn. It is taking for ever! Glad you are feeling better!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is taking a long time Cathy, because Agnes is diabetic.


Aah, of course. Thanks.

((((((GROUP HUG)))))))) needed I think.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> The deck will be awesome. These guys come recommended by a good friend. If they do a good job I'll have more work for them.
> 
> That is the pond, it is pretty much were it should be. I tried to get the entire pond in the photo.


I guess I didn't realize from earlier pictures how large it really was. Of course, I guess most were taken when so much had dried up last summer.
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*What is the KAP?* Since we've acquired quite a few new folks on the Tea Party I though I'd post this information.

Just to give you a bit of history, last winter when Sam's daughter Heidi was expecting we (members of the tea party) all decided we would be the baby's aunts/uncles which lead to us all so excited about the birth. In conversations we also said how nice it would be to meet each other. One thing lead to another and Sam said we could all meet in Defiance, OH which is where he lives. Many of us became very serious about meeting so Sam gave us a date that would coincide with shortly after the birth of the baby. We voted and long story short about 15 of us met in Defiance this past July. To establish some guidelines Sam accepted my offer to coordinate this event and I planned various knitting and non-knitting activities for us to do. I was even able to get a slight discount at one of the hotels. Those that attended really wanted to make this an annual event so I offered to plan it again one more time (then someone else can plan it). I gathered feedback from those that attended and after discussing it with Sam we selected Oct. 3-5, 2014 for the next Knit-A-Palooza (which is what we called the event). I will very shortly be announcing that reservation forms are available to be sent out for those interested in attending. It will be posted in the Knitting Tea Party. Deadline for turning in your reservation will be *July 21st 2014.*

One of the actitivites planned for the Knit-a-Palooza this year is to have a drawing for an afghan which members of the Knitting Tea Party have made 8 inch blocks for. One of the members, jheines (Ohio Joy) has volunteered to join all the blocks into an afghan (I'm supplying the yarn for joining the blocks). Folks from all over are sending their block(s) to her with a deadline of June 1 for them to be received by jheines. There are specific guidelines to follow making the block(s). If you are interested in this please send me your private email address and I'll gladly send them to you. Many folks have commented how this project is really making them feel a part of the Knit-A-Palooza especially those that are not going to be able to attend.

Please feel free to PM me if you have any questions. I hope you'll consider attending the KAP and/or participating in the afghan squares.

Sincerely,
Gwen Settle
Gweniepooh on Knitting Paradise

*2014 KAP ITINERARY/ACTIVITIES DETAILS 10/3-5/2014*
This year there is a $15 registration fee (cash) due at arrival

FRIDAY, OCT.3RD
This year at the Knit-a-Palooza we will be having a Sit and Knit on Friday, Oct. 3rd (starting at approx. 2 p.m. and on into the evening). During the Sit & Knit there will be 4 different mini-workshops, FREE OF CHARGE, taught by KTP members. The mini workshops are:
______Classic Color Work Cowl  taught by Pacer/Mary Wright 
_______Folded Paper Box  taught by Pacer/Mary Wright 
_____Cabling with Aran  taught by Aran Reinhart/Aran . 
_____Knitting in the round on two circs  taught by khinkle/Ohio Kathy/Kathy Hinkle

STASH & BOOK SWAP

DINNER:We will as a group be dining at Sweetwater Chophouse (where we
ate last year).

Saturday, Oct. 4
Breakfast will be loosely organized for those that want to sleep in HOWEVER for those that want we will gather at Bob Evans Restaurant

Visit LYS - The Fifth Stitch

Winding Creek Alpaca and Llama Farm Im really excited about this addition to the KAP activities. Tina Stellhorn, owner of Winding Creek met us last year during our visit to The Fifth Stitch. To visit the animals and see a spinning demonstration it is a mere $3 which helps pay for the animals food. To participate in dying 2 skeins of yarn that you get to take with you there is an additional $35 fee. These fees will be payable there...both activities are optional....ALSO there will be yarns the owner spins and dyes for sale.

visit Stoney Ridge Winery

COOKOUT AT SAMS good food and a White Elephant Game

SUNDAY, OCT. 5TH
FINAL GATHERING AND BREAKFAST:

*Guidelines for Afghan for KAP 2014*

First let me say what a wonderful idea Shirley and Martina have had about this project. This afghan will be the prize in a drawing that will be held for those attending the the Knit-a-Palooza 2014. Hopefully this will give those unable to attend an opportunity to participate somewhat virtually. jheiens (Ohio Joy) will be heading this up. She will keep me in the loop so I know how things are going.

* PLEASE FOLLOW THE GUIDELINES BELOW

1. ANYONE of the KTP may send in a square(s) for the afghan
2. Squares must be 8 inches x 8 inches (20.3 cm x 20.3 cm) . This is a time where SIZE DOES MATTER!!! Please put either a slip stitch edge on the knits and a single crochet on the crocheted squares will work well. If you have any questions about this PM jheiens.
3. Yarn must be acrylic and US worsted weight; UK acceptable weight would be 8-10 ply or aran weight
4. YOU choose the pattern
5. You choose the color(s)
6. Contributors may send in from 1 to no more than 5 squares; DO NOT JOIN THE SQUARES PLEASE
7. knit or crochet
8. Strict DEADLINE... All squares need to be received by jheiens no later than june 1, 2014
9. It is the contributors responsibility to PM jheiens (ohio joy) and obtain her mailing address. No address is to be posted on the website for security/privacy concerns.

Ohio Joy (jheiens) will be assembling the afghan which is a HUGE task and one greatly appreciated.*


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> Must share the good news I had from DD this evening. DD's birthday is this week, so a friend of hers gave her a present this evening. For our trip to Europe this summer, he has arranged a dinner cruise on a Seine river tour boat for one of our evenings in Paris. I am sooooo excited, I can't even knit right now!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


What a wonderful gift! I know that was a big surprise.
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning from Great Bend where it is a lovely 6c/43f and overcast. The contractors have arrived to measure and go get lumber for the deck. Happy happy me. They will have to jack the supports up and put in new braces before starting to lay the boards. 

Today's coffee and for those of us that prefer tea. 

Gentle healing energy to those in need. ((((((((((((HUGS)))))))))))) for everyone.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a wonderful time! Rookie I sure hope you will consider taking on the larger KAP for the 3rd year....hint, hint, hint....or of course anyone else that is interested in doing it. This will be my last year planning it.



RookieRetiree said:


> Just a quick recap of the mini-KAP.
> 
> Thursday night - Kathy, Mary and her friend Tammie arrived early and we had crockpot lasagna and garlic bread for dinner. We spent the evening chatting and making some progress on our projects. Mary had so many boxes of give aways and packets of Matthew's note cards that for a brief moment in looked like she was moving in.
> 
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Missed yesterday completely as I was out ll day. Coven are coming this morning and then I'm off for a swim ans got to sort out various meetings. Sorry no time for catch up this week.
> 
> Hugs and healing vibes to all who need them.
> 
> Tuesday photos....


I've always loved lilacs... they're lovely and smell so good. Sounds as if you have a very busy day.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is a lovely 6c/43f and overcast. The contractors have arrived to measure and go get lumber for the deck. Happy happy me. They will have to jack the supports up and put in new braces before starting to lay the boards.
> 
> Today's coffee and for those of us that prefer tea.
> 
> Gentle healing energy to those in need. ((((((((((((HUGS)))))))))))) for everyone.


Goo morning, Caren. It sounds as if work on the deck is moving quickly.
Lovely coffee and tea.
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ran up to Walmart early this morning (7 a.m) and purchased a Pro Shark Steam Mop. Hoping it will be worth the money spent. Have any of you used on before? I'm hoping this will be easier on my back; I've gotten so I have such a difficult time lifting the bucket of water for mopping and always feel like I'm mopping with dirty water unless I carry around 2 buckets (one for rinsing mop). Am planning on doing some major cleaning the next couple of days.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Goo morning, Caren. It sounds as if work on the deck is moving quickly.
> Lovely coffee and tea.
> Junek


Good morning June, yes it is. I am pleased with the progress. When the deck was first built they took forever and only worked half days. The worst part was the one guy brought his kids along with him more than once.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ran up to Walmart early this morning (7 a.m) and purchased a Pro Shark Steam Mop. Hoping it will be worth the money spent. Have any of you used on before? I'm hoping this will be easier on my back; I've gotten so I have such a difficult time lifting the bucket of water for mopping and always feel like I'm mopping with dirty water unless I carry around 2 buckets (one for rinsing mop). Am planning on doing some major cleaning the next couple of days.


Sara-Mae had one and loved it. Her floors were never cleaned. I have a steam mop,love it can't tell you how it has saved me back.Seth loves it too and uses it when ever I let him.
seth has w en used it on the outdside of the dishwasher :roll:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Missed yesterday completely as I was out ll day. Coven are coming this morning and then I'm off for a swim ans got to sort out various meetings. Sorry no time for catch up this week.
> 
> Hugs and healing vibes to all who need them.
> 
> Tuesday photos....


That's not fair!! Your lilacs are out before mine. But they are lovely. Mine are only babies that I put in last year so haven't seen them flower yet. There are buds on one purple one, nothing on the white or pink this time :-(


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

approaching 9am and signing on to catch up


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> Must share the good news I had from DD this evening. DD's birthday is this week, so a friend of hers gave her a present this evening. For our trip to Europe this summer, he has arranged a dinner cruise on a Seine river tour boat for one of our evenings in Paris. I am sooooo excited, I can't even knit right now!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


What a wonderful gift to get. I would be excited too. :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

thanks for the feedback Caren. Now I'm off to get busy.....ugh...hate housework but it sure isn't going to get cleaned by itself....LOL. Perhaps the new mop will make it a little more pleasant.


NanaCaren said:


> Sara-Mae had one and loved it. Her floors were never cleaned. I have a steam mop,love it can't tell you how it has saved me back.Seth loves it too and uses it when ever I let him.
> seth has w en used it on the outdside of the dishwasher :roll:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> We picked up the tiller and David got Marlas garden area done and then ours done, which was much bigger than Marlas, and we still got the tiller back by 12pm and got the half day price, only $15 for a half day isn't bad at all. Then we headed to Cheyenne, and when we got back, he mowed the front yard.  Productive day for sure. He's heading out in the morning but will be back Friday or Saturday as he has Sunday off, it's Marlas birthday and she wanted to go to Boulder, Co to Celestial Teas for their mothers day High Tea and David is going to drive us.
> Should be fun, I'll take pics, had to have reservations for it.
> Well, I need to get ready to head to bed in just a few, sure didn't get caught up the way I was planning today. Oh well, best laid plans and all, the important things got done.
> How goes the work on the deck, were they able to get it all done today? I know it would drive my dogs crazy, being able to see them out there.
> Hugs and love.


Glad the tilling got finished and in half the time :thumbup: Very productive day. We have not had to mow as of yet, Michael keeps looking out and mentioning it will need it soon. Mowing is his summer job around here. 
I don't care for long weeks, Glad David will be home for Sunday Tea. Sounds like a fun day out. Will watch for pics. 
The dogs are still going crazy, but not as bad as yesterday. It is going to take a bit to finish it. It is i worse shape than I thought it was, age related.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

ok all caught up and on the run, see you all later.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> So now you have a pond without extra water- just what you would like all the time! Looks lovely. Water in a scene adds something so often.


Yes, no extra water is good,now for it to satay that way for the summer months I will be happy. I love water in the photos so relaxing. I send a friend a photo of the pond about once a week and am told it always looks a little different. I think it looks pretty much the same.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> dumb me - for some reason I thought you were using your pool - I knew you heated it - guess it is a little early. --- sam


It's not dumb, I would love to have the pool open. Sadly the pump for it was in the barn. :-( I will have to order anew one. Last year we were swimming by this coming week end.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> thanks for the feedback Caren. Now I'm off to get busy.....ugh...hate housework but it sure isn't going to get cleaned by itself....LOL. Perhaps the new mop will make it a little more pleasant.


You are very welcome. I should be cleaning but want to catch up on KTP first, I am so far behind.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> you and Heidi - shower - hair done and ready to leave in ten minutes - I barely have my hair washed in that amount of time. --- sam


Yup ready in 10 minutes is easy peasy. I have to tell my bunch 2 hours before i want to leave. Me I sit and chat until 10-15 minutes before leaving and am still out the door first.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> warm her little tush. --- sam


That is exactly what she does, smart kitty.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Smart- it's warm by then I guess.


She checks with her paw before deciding to sit on it. Then sits as close to the heat as possible.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just a quick recap of the mini-KAP.
> 
> Thursday night - Kathy, Mary and her friend Tammie arrived early and we had crockpot lasagna and garlic bread for dinner. We spent the evening chatting and making some progress on our projects. Mary had so many boxes of give aways and packets of Matthew's note cards that for a brief moment in looked like she was moving in.
> 
> ...


I can't take all the credit for teaching the different ways to knit in the round. Rookie did a lot of it. I think I really only showed how to doh the two circs at a time.

Rookie had everything prepared, down to yarn, needles and various other accessories needed. She did a fantastic job of meeting sure we were all comfortable, feed and content. Thank you again for having us. Also to Dale.

Kathy


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Missed yesterday completely as I was out ll day. Coven are coming this morning and then I'm off for a swim ans got to sort out various meetings. Sorry no time for catch up this week.
> 
> Hugs and healing vibes to all who need them.
> 
> Tuesday photos....


Good afternoon. Love the lilacs one of my favorite flowers, mine are starting to bud up.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I guess I didn't realize from earlier pictures how large it really was. Of course, I guess most were taken when so much had dried up last summer.
> Junek


It is a good size, one can take a rowboat, canoe or paddle boat on it. The teens used to take them out a lot.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Morning,

Keep waking up early but can't seem to get going. Still in Bolingbrook. Hopefully today I will get a load.
Thanks to ask who commended about my haircut. It needs a trim already so this weekend will do that and nails.

Joy, I sent out my squares yesterday. You should have them before the end of the week.

Hope everyone is well. Hugs to all.

Kathy


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> What a wonderful time! Rookie I sure hope you will consider taking on the larger KAP for the 3rd year....hint, hint, hint....or of course anyone else that is interested in doing it. This will be my last year planning it.


But you do it so well! Just kidding, I know it is a lot of work. I'm really excited, and sure hope it works out that I can come.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ran up to Walmart early this morning (7 a.m) and purchased a Pro Shark Steam Mop. Hoping it will be worth the money spent. Have any of you used on before? I'm hoping this will be easier on my back; I've gotten so I have such a difficult time lifting the bucket of water for mopping and always feel like I'm mopping with dirty water unless I carry around 2 buckets (one for rinsing mop). Am planning on doing some major cleaning the next couple of days.


I've been doing that, but not as fast as I should. I have to pick up the pace as I only have 3 days until my company comes!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> It's not dumb, I would love to have the pool open. Sadly the pump for it was in the barn. :-( I will have to order anew one. Last year we were swimming by this coming week end.


My pump isn't working now either. I haven't called in someone, but I will tomorrow if I don't get it going today. Sometimes I hate that I have a pool!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I was sleeping so well and the dogs were being so good, and then DD called! 7:00 am. I guess I'm not meant to sleep in this week!

Today I am going to the dentist. On my way home I'm stopping at the store to get a few things. I will do my shopping for my company on Friday. I still haven't decided my menus!

Still have a lot of cleaning and organizing to do. I hope to get it all done on Thursday so I will only have the floors to do on Friday. I hope I can do it! I hate cleaning!


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Hello all. My usual and now weekly hello. I started the chemotherapy treatment last Thursday. Physically OK but that horrible muddle-headed anxiety is so hard to bear. I remember it all to well from chemo 33 years ago. My energy levels aren't great. I'll do my best to get a grasp of KTP goings-on. XX


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Valerie, so sorry you have low energy and muddle headed feel. Good to hear from you. Healing energy sent your way.
Rested well. Still tired though so will make this an easy day.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Wow, check out this ribbing:
http://www.ravelry.com/projects/wahknits/fulmar

I absolutely love this. Don't know if I will ever do it but so pretty.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

ptofValerie said:


> Hello all. My usual and now weekly hello. I started the chemotherapy treatment last Thursday. Physically OK but that horrible muddle-headed anxiety is so hard to bear. I remember it all to well from chemo 33 years ago. My energy levels aren't great. I'll do my best to get a grasp of KTP goings-on. XX


It is good to hear from you. I hope the chemo goes ok. Rest whenever possible and muddle headed ness is understandable. Take great care of yourself. You are in my prayers.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

ptofValerie said:


> Hello all. My usual and now weekly hello. I started the chemotherapy treatment last Thursday. Physically OK but that horrible muddle-headed anxiety is so hard to bear. I remember it all to well from chemo 33 years ago. My energy levels aren't great. I'll do my best to get a grasp of KTP goings-on. XX


Hi Valerie. When I was volunteering at the Cancer Center I went to a talk on chemo brain by a doctor who had cancer when he was in medical school and suffered from this. He went on to research this and legitimize the complaints. It is very real and I'm sure distressing. Sending you love and Bushels of Hugs and prayers. I think of you every day dear friend.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Hello all. My usual and now weekly hello. I started the chemotherapy treatment last Thursday. Physically OK but that horrible muddle-headed anxiety is so hard to bear. I remember it all to well from chemo 33 years ago. My energy levels aren't great. I'll do my best to get a grasp of KTP goings-on. XX


So good to hear from you, Valerie, and to find that your are once again in treatment. Sorry for the muddled head, but your are now that much closer to being finished with it. Praying for a complete recovery with no residual problems for you.

Much love to you, Ohio Joy


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KatyNora said:


> Must share the good news I had from DD this evening. DD's birthday is this week, so a friend of hers gave her a present this evening. For our trip to Europe this summer, he has arranged a dinner cruise on a Seine river tour boat for one of our evenings in Paris. I am sooooo excited, I can't even knit right now!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Fantastic!! It's a great way to see Paris by night and to see parts of the city that you don't see by road. Enjoy!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> thanks for the feedback Caren. Now I'm off to get busy.....ugh...hate housework but it sure isn't going to get cleaned by itself....LOL. Perhaps the new mop will make it a little more pleasant.


Gwen, I LOVE my steam cleaner. Cleans with just water and steam and literally, you could eat off the floors. Well, might not want to :x :lol: :lol: :lol: but you could. It gets off shoe scuffs. Hmmmmm we are shoes off in the house unless you are company and wonder where the shoe scuffs come from. :XD: :XD: :XD: Sometimes you have to wipe up a corner or edge but there is nothing cleaner than a steam mop/cleaner. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KatyNora wrote:
Must share the good news I had from DD this evening. DD's birthday is this week, so a friend of hers gave her a present this evening. For our trip to Europe this summer, he has arranged a dinner cruise on a Seine river tour boat for one of our evenings in Paris. I am sooooo excited, I can't even knit right now!!



angelam said:


> Fantastic!! It's a great way to see Paris by night and to see parts of the city that you don't see by road. Enjoy!!


You will absolutely love this. What a special gift. One of the most beautiful cities in the world lit up at night. Nothing more romantic.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> I was sleeping so well and the dogs were being so good, and then DD called! 7:00 am. I guess I'm not meant to sleep in this week!
> 
> Today I am going to the dentist. On my way home I'm stopping at the store to get a few things. I will do my shopping for my company on Friday. I still haven't decided my menus!
> 
> Still have a lot of cleaning and organizing to do. I hope to get it all done on Thursday so I will only have the floors to do on Friday. I hope I can do it! I hate cleaning!


Awwww....It is a shame that Mother's Day ends up being so much work for so many of us.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> How exciting is this news! Happy Grand Day! When are we due???


We don't know yet, but I am thinking probably around November sometime since they are fairly sure, but not completely positive yet. :roll: 
I hope they get into the doctor soon and get some details. 
Definitely exciting though. Don't know about her family, other than that Christopher had to give her brother a talking to as he was going on about a baby not being easy and hard work and negative stuff. Christopher said he asked him if he thought he was an idiot, that of course babies/children aren't easy and they also cost a lot, why do they think he's been so careful not to have any already.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is a lovely 6c/43f and overcast. The contractors have arrived to measure and go get lumber for the deck. Happy happy me. They will have to jack the supports up and put in new braces before starting to lay the boards.
> 
> Today's coffee and for those of us that prefer tea.
> 
> Gentle healing energy to those in need. ((((((((((((HUGS)))))))))))) for everyone.


Good morning!!!!! Great coffee, thank you! I am just going to go get mine, then I'll exercise in a bit. I went back to bed for a bit after Davd left for work.  Don't tell. lolol... 
I try to stay up usually, unless he leaves at a really odark thirty time, today we were up at 530 so not horrible, just a lot of early mornings and we went to bed later than usual last night. Mocha was quite amenable to a nap, hes just come out from hiding under the blankets. lolol He's such a sleepy head. :roll: 
Knitting at 2 today.
Yay on getting the deck started and hopefully finished today. :thumbup: 
Kittens are too much fun to let allergies get in the way, aren't they? The Butterburr seems to be working pretty well, I take one in the morning with my allergy pill and one at night by itself, and I haven't been having the reactions that I was having, the true test is going to Marlas and spending prolonged time with all her cats, mine don't bother me unless I pet then touch my face or stir up Brunos hair into the air in my face. 
Well, off to try to do somemore catch up and get some knitting done, my needles need to move like a fast wind. 
Hugs


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ran up to Walmart early this morning (7 a.m) and purchased a Pro Shark Steam Mop. Hoping it will be worth the money spent. Have any of you used on before? I'm hoping this will be easier on my back; I've gotten so I have such a difficult time lifting the bucket of water for mopping and always feel like I'm mopping with dirty water unless I carry around 2 buckets (one for rinsing mop). Am planning on doing some major cleaning the next couple of days.


I *LOVE* my shark steam mop, I use it *ALL* the time, I hope you love it as much as I do.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Just a quick drop-in. DH is at a photo session for the University. Started out sunny with clouds in the distance, now quite cloudy. If I haven't responded to anybody it is because I can't keep up not because I don't want to. Apologies if needed.

Sam, so happy that DS's tour is only 1 1/2 wks. this time. I thought it was much longer. So glad it is a short one and I hope a safe one. Different city every night and most are different States every night. He was just home for 2 wks. after 6 wks. on the road. So glad this one is short. He does have a lot of time at home between tours. He is in Cleveland Heights at the Grog Shop one night this tour but this group is not one he recommends me to go see. LOL He says it is too loud and hard rock.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Valerie, so sorry you have to go through Chemo and are having the brain fog that goes with it. I do hope that the treatments go quickly and you have a full and speedy recovery from everything.
Hugs


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Wow, check out this ribbing:
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/wahknits/fulmar
> 
> I absolutely love this. Don't know if I will ever do it but so pretty.


Ooh, Daralene, I love that!! I'm definitely wanting to make a sweater using that, here's the rest of the sweater. 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fulmar


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Glad the tilling got finished and in half the time :thumbup: Very productive day. We have not had to mow as of yet, Michael keeps looking out and mentioning it will need it soon. Mowing is his summer job around here.
> I don't care for long weeks, Glad David will be home for Sunday Tea. Sounds like a fun day out. Will watch for pics.
> The dogs are still going crazy, but not as bad as yesterday. It is going to take a bit to finish it. It is i worse shape than I thought it was, age related.


The dogs are having way too much fun rolling in the tilled dirt, we are definitely going to have to get a fence up around the garden soon, or there will be more dirt in the house than the garden. :roll: I have to wash Wickets feet with as dirty as he gets them digging. :hunf: 
Told David that with the way Wicket likes to dig, we will be able to just go put the plants in the holes that dog digs. lol
Yuck on the deck needing more work than expected, but great that it will be sound for another several years once they are done. Age gets to all things doesn't it?


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

ptofValerie said:


> Hello all. My usual and now weekly hello. I started the chemotherapy treatment last Thursday. Physically OK but that horrible muddle-headed anxiety is so hard to bear. I remember it all to well from chemo 33 years ago. My energy levels aren't great. I'll do my best to get a grasp of KTP goings-on. XX


How lovely to hear from you Valerie! Sorry to hear that you are feeling rough, but as you have been through it before, you do at least know that it is possible to come out the other side and eventually feel like your old self again. I hope you get to that point very soon. Meanwhile, lots of hugs and healing thoughts, and do drop in and chat whenever you have the energy.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> We don't know yet, but I am thinking probably around November sometime since they are fairly sure, but not completely positive yet. :roll:
> I hope they get into the doctor soon and get some details.
> Definitely exciting though. Don't know about her family, other than that Christopher had to give her brother a talking to as he was going on about a baby not being easy and hard work and negative stuff. Christopher said he asked him if he thought he was an idiot, that of course babies/children aren't easy and they also cost a lot, why do they think he's been so careful not to have any already.


Sounds like your son has his head screwed on right and thought things through ...her brother deserved his talking to.anyway many congrats to son and partner ans to you all


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Hello all. My usual and now weekly hello. I started the chemotherapy treatment last Thursday. Physically OK but that horrible muddle-headed anxiety is so hard to bear. I remember it all to well from chemo 33 years ago. My energy levels aren't great. I'll do my best to get a grasp of KTP goings-on. XX


hello Valerie glad to hear things are going ahead but sorry abut the muddle mindiness..hope it sorts its self out soon ((hugs))


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Wow, check out this ribbing:
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/wahknits/fulmar
> 
> I absolutely love this. Don't know if I will ever do it but so pretty.


That is beautiful ...pity I am not into knitting sweaters


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I *LOVE* my shark steam mop, I use it *ALL* the time, I hope you love it as much as I do.


I would love one but cant justify the cost against the floor space I have here


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

TY Gweniepooh--sounds like great fun.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

11:15am and taking a break to catch up. Dishes are done, bathroom is cleaned. beads are made and house is tidied up. Washed down the outside of the cupboard doors. They were so gross. I think whoever lived here before us was a smoker. yuck.

have to still sweep and mop the floors and laundry later.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Ooh, Daralene, I love that!! I'm definitely wanting to make a sweater using that, here's the rest of the sweater.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fulmar


Phewwwww £90/$153 just think how much yarn you could buy for that :shock: :?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 11:15am and taking a break to catch up. Dishes are done, bathroom is cleaned. beads are made and house is tidied up. Washed down the outside of the cupboard doors. They were so gross. I think whoever lived here before us was a smoker. yuck.
> 
> have to still sweep and mop the floors and laundry later.


I have a little notice on the front door asking in very polite Samoan that people refrain from smoking inside- from back in the days when I used to be able to sing- so I do understand how you feel- it is a real yuck factor!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Phewwwww £90/$153 just think how much yarn you could buy for that :shock: :?


But, this would be when you buy her kit! I would love to try to make this.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Was at nurse today to get finger checked out...no new dressing just got to watch it, rub it with Vaseline 4 times daily,back friday for her to check that all the muck is coming of,would post pics but not nice if you are squeamish lol

with the bulky dressing off I can now knit a little easier, might get my holbrook shawl finished, I seem to have been working on it forever, just 5 ,12 row pattern repeats to do


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> But, this would be when you buy her kit! I would love to try to make this.


So would I Julie but could still buy yarn and pattern cheaper I recon


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> So would I Julie but could still buy yarn and pattern cheaper I recon


Oh I fully agree!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is a lovely 6c/43f and overcast. The contractors have arrived to measure and go get lumber for the deck. Happy happy me. They will have to jack the supports up and put in new braces before starting to lay the boards.
> 
> Today's coffee and for those of us that prefer tea.
> 
> Gentle healing energy to those in need. ((((((((((((HUGS)))))))))))) for everyone.


Good afternoon Caren. Lovely tea time today! I'm glad to hear they're getting started on your new (level) deck. Hope it doesn't cause too much upset or take too long


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> But, this would be when you buy her kit! I would love to try to make this.


Yes, substitute your own yarn. Lovely pattern.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Yes, substitute your own yarn. Lovely pattern.


I do think this is something within your skills!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm so happy that I just had to share. I found all my missing yarn. When I had company I had stashed it all in the living room where the piano is over on the other side of the couch. Just cleaning in there and Voila'. There it all is. Yay! Like Christmas as the only thing I knew was missing was the white yarn from the afghan squares. Now I get to go look and see what else is in there.

Gwen, can't wait to hear how you liked your steamer. They usually aren't to hard to get up and going.  Imagine your floors are already sparkling clean. Germs killed with no harmful chemicals.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I do think this is something within your skills!


Believe it is from the same book as the one I am doing for my DIL (Alice Starmore). Yes, I think it is easier than the one I am doing for DIL. Or should I say, hope to be doing for DIL.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Believe it is from the same book as the one I am doing for my DIL (Alice Starmore). Yes, I think it is easier than the one I am doing for DIL. Or should I say, hope to be doing for DIL.


Have you ever got that gauge sorted?


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is a lovely 6c/43f and overcast. The contractors have arrived to measure and go get lumber for the deck. Happy happy me. They will have to jack the supports up and put in new braces before starting to lay the boards.
> 
> Today's coffee and for those of us that prefer tea.
> 
> Gentle healing energy to those in need. ((((((((((((HUGS)))))))))))) for everyone.


Oh, that spread looks so much like the afternoon teas we had on the Carnival cruise my family took! I loved it-- just my DD#1 and I, drinking tea, munching goodies and listening to the lovely trio playing classical to show tunes.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ran up to Walmart early this morning (7 a.m) and purchased a Pro Shark Steam Mop. Hoping it will be worth the money spent. Have any of you used on before? I'm hoping this will be easier on my back; I've gotten so I have such a difficult time lifting the bucket of water for mopping and always feel like I'm mopping with dirty water unless I carry around 2 buckets (one for rinsing mop). Am planning on doing some major cleaning the next couple of days.


Hope you will only be using this on ceramic or vinyl flooring. Not good on laminate or hardwood.
This is only what I've read and what friends and family have told me. Google the reviews or maybe you have.
Hope it works well for you and does what you want it to do.

Seems I should have read up to this page to read the comments that others have made. Looks as though they all LOVE theirs, so wishing you well with yours.
You will have to post a remark and let us know how yours went.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

kiwifrau said:


> Hope you will only be using this on ceramic or vinyl flooring. Not good on laminate or hardwood.
> This is only what I've read and what friends and family have told me. Google the reviews or maybe you have.
> Hope it works well for you and does what you want it to do.
> 
> ...


Kiwifrau...Good tips. I didn't know that about ceramic floors and I wanted to get ceramic floors when we replace this old cracked floor. I did use it on the wood floor but only once, even though they say it is safe on wood, I don't believe it as wood would swell with the water and especially steam. I used it once to get rid of over 20 yrs. of living and no more. I will check out what you said about the ceramic floors. I wonder if the extreme heat cracks the tile??


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie, no...I haven't even tried since the last time a few months ago. I'm at a standstill and think I will wait till I can meet with one of the leaders of knitting in the Rochester area. I did go on Ravelry and there are lots of theories on there of how to cope with Starmore's gauge and haven't decided which way to go as it would involve resizing the whole thing. Just not ready to get involved in all that right now. Giving my sore thumbs a rest, however, I really should get in touch with this lady soon. She normally does groups and I am afraid with this project I might take up more of her time than I should in a group. Well, best thing I can do is email her and ask her how she would like me to handle it...group or individual. Yes, wish I lived closer to you and could just come over, or you could come to my place for a cuppa' and knitting advice. Well, off now. DH is home and I need a nap. :roll: So glad I can take a nap but looking forward to the day I can be up all day. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Steam mops...sweep or vaccum floors first. Says it is ok for ceramic floors but I would do as Kiwifrau says and look at review of people that have used it on those friends. These mops kill ecoli and salmonella and lots more. I have one not just for the floor but the hand steam mop too. Things just sparkle. I haven't ruined anything yet, but I'm sure it's possible.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning June, yes it is. I am pleased with the progress. When the deck was first built they took forever and only worked half days. The worst part was the one guy brought his kids along with him more than once.


Well, he sure was professional, wasn't he? I had a woman come for a job interview at the library with a baby on her hip. The baby couldn't have been more than 7 months old. If she couldn't get a sitter for an interview, I wondered if she was planning to bring her/him to work with her! People continue to amaze me. Sounds like you have great workers this time.
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Kiwifrau...Good tips. I didn't know that about ceramic floors and I wanted to get ceramic floors when we replace this old cracked floor. I did use it on the wood floor but only once, even though they say it is safe on wood, I don't believe it as wood would swell with the water and especially steam. I used it once to get rid of over 20 yrs. of living and no more. I will check out what you said about the ceramic floors. I wonder if the extreme heat cracks the tile??


I have wood and laminated floors throughout the house, ceramic in the bathroom. I have had my steamer fro several years now without any problems of swelling or separation of the laminate and no cracking of the ceramic either.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Julie, no...I haven't even tried since the last time a few months ago. I'm at a standstill and think I will wait till I can meet with one of the leaders of knitting in the Rochester area. I did go on Ravelry and there are lots of theories on there of how to cope with Starmore's gauge and haven't decided which way to go as it would involve resizing the whole thing. Just not ready to get involved in all that right now. Giving my sore thumbs a rest, however, I really should get in touch with this lady soon. She normally does groups and I am afraid with this project I might take up more of her time than I should in a group. Well, best thing I can do is email her and ask her how she would like me to handle it...group or individual. Yes, wish I lived closer to you and could just come over, or you could come to my place for a cuppa' and knitting advice. Well, off now. DH is home and I need a nap. :roll: So glad I can take a nap but looking forward to the day I can be up all day. :thumbup:


That sounds wise, dear those thumbs of yours allow you to do the beautiful work that you create- thinking of which, are the squares in the mail now?


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Morning,
> 
> Keep waking up early but can't seem to get going. Still in Bolingbrook. Hopefully today I will get a load.
> Thanks to ask who commended about my haircut. It needs a trim already so this weekend will do that and nails.
> ...


What a lovely card and sentiment.... thank you. I hope you soon get a load.
I had a nail appt this morning that was much needed and also got a haircut...that was needed, too. I was so tired of it on my neck. I told her to cut it as short as she could without scalp showing!! LOL! And she did!
My daughter said I had a "beauty day". Unfortunately looking at me , you'd think I was short-changed!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Hello all. My usual and now weekly hello. I started the chemotherapy treatment last Thursday. Physically OK but that horrible muddle-headed anxiety is so hard to bear. I remember it all to well from chemo 33 years ago. My energy levels aren't great. I'll do my best to get a grasp of KTP goings-on. XX


Many prayers going heaven-ward for you, dearest Valerie. Hope the muddle headed anxiety eases.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Found this on Facebook!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Kiwifrau...Good tips. I didn't know that about ceramic floors and I wanted to get ceramic floors when we replace this old cracked floor. I did use it on the wood floor but only once, even though they say it is safe on wood, I don't believe it as wood would swell with the water and especially steam. I used it once to get rid of over 20 yrs. of living and no more. I will check out what you said about the ceramic floors. I wonder if the extreme heat cracks the tile??


I've used mine on Ceramic tile for years and I've used it on my laminate wood with no problems, but that is just me, others may have had other results. Or maybe unsealed ceramic tile would not be good, mine is sealed though.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Found this on Facebook!


Oh, Julie, yes, how I empathise with that (lose everything but weight). In real terms, I don't suppose I am even hugely overweight (although the BMI says I am). At 5 foot 4 in inches and 11 stone, I weigh far more than I want to, without raising too many eyebrows when I have a check up with the practice nurse. I was very shocked a couple of years ago when I stumbled upon my record card from when I was pregnant with my third daughter: in the final weeks of that pregnancy, I weighed less than I do now. I seriously do not eat a great deal. I thought my consumption of wine was the real culprit, but at the start of this year, my alcohol consumption was zero for a full 6 weeks, and it made not a scrap of difference. I wouldn't mind if I thought this was the end, but it seems to be a relentless march upwards. Most years, I have been able to shed a few pounds in the spring, but this year, it hasn't happened. Oh, dear, I am sure there are worse problems in the world, but I would like to think that I could at least stand still! :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

ptofValerie said:


> Hello all. My usual and now weekly hello. I started the chemotherapy treatment last Thursday. Physically OK but that horrible muddle-headed anxiety is so hard to bear. I remember it all to well from chemo 33 years ago. My energy levels aren't great. I'll do my best to get a grasp of KTP goings-on. XX


Glad that you got the chemo started - not much fun, but at least it's underway now. The sooner it's started the sooner it's finished. Healing hugs for you. x


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Oh, Julie, yes, how I empathise with that (lose everything but weight). In real terms, I don't suppose I am even hugely overweight (although the BMI says I am). At 5 foot 4 in inches and 11 stone, I weigh far more than I want to, without raising too many eyebrows when I have a check up with the practice nurse. I was very shocked a couple of years ago when I stumbled upon my record card from when I was pregnant with my third daughter: in the final weeks of that pregnancy, I weighed less than I do now. I seriously do not eat a great deal. I thought my consumption of wine was the real culprit, but at the start of this year, my alcohol consumption was zero for a full 6 weeks, and it made not a scrap of difference. I wouldn't mind if I thought this was the end, but it seems to be a relentless march upwards. Most years, I have been able to shed a few pounds in the spring, but this year, it hasn't happened. Oh, dear, I am sure there are worse problems in the world, but I would like to think that I could at least stand still! :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


I've been swinging over a range of 10kg for about three to four years- lost 20kg spontaneously, when I finally persuaded the Psychiatrist that my weight was a major problem. It is SOOO much easier to creep upwards than downwards! I have just had a small bowl of yoghurt (Greek unsweetened) but full cream- don't like the 'Lite'- part of my goal for myself for my diabetes class, is to limit my portion size, and try 3 days a week to drink 2L of water- harder than it sounds!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I've been swinging over a range of 10kg for about three to four years- lost 20kg spontaneously, when I finally persuaded the Psychiatrist that my weight was a major problem. It is SOOO much easier to creep upwards than downwards! I have just had a small bowl of yoghurt (Greek unsweetened) but full cream- don't like the 'Lite'- part of my goal for myself for my diabetes class, is to limit my portion size, and try 3 days a week to drink 2L of water- harder than it sounds!


Julie, I often look at photos from the 40s and 50s, when strict food rationing was in place. Everyone looks very thin, except the older women, who seem to stay very well-padded. I don't think they were being allowed more food than anyone else - quite the opposite, I suspect. Certainly, in my family the adults gave up quite a lot of treats so that the children could have some, and I think that was generally true. I can only conclude that there is a natural tendency for women 'of a certain age' to put on weight. I just hope it reaches some sort of plateau - I am comfortable with where I am at the moment, but much more would be just too much!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Ran up to Walmart early this morning (7 a.m) and purchased a Pro Shark Steam Mop. Hoping it will be worth the money spent. Have any of you used on before? I'm hoping this will be easier on my back; I've gotten so I have such a difficult time lifting the bucket of water for mopping and always feel like I'm mopping with dirty water unless I carry around 2 buckets (one for rinsing mop). Am planning on doing some major cleaning the next couple of days.

Gwen, I just recently asked the same question for the same reason. I looked on the internet at the ratings for steam mops and think yours was amongst the ones with high ratings. I just can't do it anymore with buckets of water to lift and carry room to room


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That sounds wise, dear those thumbs of yours allow you to do the beautiful work that you create- thinking of which, are the squares in the mail now?


We are meeting the wife of my husband's colleague and some friends of hers for dinner Thursday night and I would like to show them the afghan squares I have done. Sadly DH's colleague passed away over 20 yrs. ago from a brain tumor. His wife is now nearly 90 and looks so young and is still in great shape. I will take along some photos of my knitting also. I'm sure people think I sit at home doing nothing, so it will be nice to show some photos of my work. DH gets their applause at his concerts. This will be my time. Not sure if they consider knitting an art or not, but I do. Maybe DH will wear his aran I knit him to the dinner if it is cool. He wore it for his pictures today and they will be used for advertising and posters for concerts at the school. He wears it for this purpose every year. Makes me feel good. He is the only one in the photos not wearing a formal suit, :lol: :lol: :lol: so it really stands out. Bless him, but he says he wears it because he likes it. Any way, once I show some of my work to people, I will get the squares off in the mail on Friday or Saturday.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I have wood and laminated floors throughout the house, ceramic in the bathroom. I have had my steamer fro several years now without any problems of swelling or separation of the laminate and no cracking of the ceramic either.


Wow Caren, I didn't know you could use it regular on wood. My wood floors are finished with a shiny hard finish, not wax. Are yours the same? Glad to know I can get the ceramic tiles. I think that's what I wanted for the kitchen. Those nice big tiles that come in different shades. I know they are hard for standing though and that is the only drawback, but then I could get a soft rug for where I would be standing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> We are meeting the wife of my husband's colleague and some friends of hers for dinner Thursday night and I would like to show them the afghan squares I have done. Sadly DH's colleague passed away over 20 yrs. ago from a brain tumor. His wife is now nearly 90 and looks so young and is still in great shape. I will take along some photos of my knitting also. I'm sure people think I sit at home doing nothing, so it will be nice to show some photos of my work. DH gets their applause at his concerts. This will be my time. Not sure if they consider knitting an art or not, but I do. Maybe DH will wear his aran I knit him to the dinner if it is cool. He wore it for his pictures today and they will be used for advertising and posters for concerts at the school. He wears it for this purpose every year. Makes me feel good. He is the only one in the photos not wearing a formal suit, :lol: :lol: :lol: so it really stands out. Bless him, but he says he wears it because he likes it. Any way, once I show some of my work to people, I will get the squares off in the mail on Friday or Saturday.


And of course you don't have the sorts of potential delays that I have had with things- being so close! I have never really recovered from my parcels that went astray- and once again I am waiting on a parcel with yarn, that is taking forever! (this one is within Auckland- I can ring the woman only on a Thursday to double check, when she got it into the mail!)

Lovely that DH chooses to wear his jumper!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Hello all. My usual and now weekly hello. I started the chemotherapy treatment last Thursday. Physically OK but that horrible muddle-headed anxiety is so hard to bear. I remember it all to well from chemo 33 years ago. My energy levels aren't great. I'll do my best to get a grasp of KTP goings-on. XX

My heart goes out to you, Valerie. Know that we are all surrounding you with our love and with our prayers


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> I have wood and laminated floors throughout the house, ceramic in the bathroom. I have had my steamer fro several years now without any problems of swelling or separation of the laminate and no cracking of the ceramic either.


This is good to read, as I was advised not to use the steamers on hardwood or laminate, especially laminate as the steam gets between and lifts the corners, edges etc. Same with the hardwood, that's why I don't have one. Just finished installing hardwood on the Main Floor, stairs starting tomorrow, bedroom's in the Fall.
Laminate in the basement. With what this is costing me, don't think I will risk using a steamer on them.

Did buy the Braava 380t "Sam and Jynx" were talking about on last weeks tea party, mine should be here end of the week or early next. But this just dusts the floors and will do a damp floor mop as well, still will save me lots of time from dusting them.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Angora1 said:


> I'm so happy that I just had to share. I found all my missing yarn. When I had company I had stashed it all in the living room where the piano is over on the other side of the couch. Just cleaning in there and Voila'. There it all is. Yay! Like Christmas as the only thing I knew was missing was the white yarn from the afghan squares. Now I get to go look and see what else is in there. quote]
> 
> I have a sign that says, "The best thing about being messy is the interesting discoveries you make." But my discoveries are more like yours-- hurry to get rid of some clutter because company coming, later can't find stuff, then, wow, there it is!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm so happy that I just had to share. I found all my missing yarn. When I had company I had stashed it all in the living room where the piano is over on the other side of the couch. Just cleaning in there and Voila'. There it all is. Yay! Like Christmas as the only thing I knew was missing was the white yarn from the afghan squares. Now I get to go look and see what else is in there. quote]
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we have buds on our purple one also - it won't be long before my place is filled with the scent of lilacs. --- sam



TNS said:


> That's not fair!! Your lilacs are out before mine. But they are lovely. Mine are only babies that I put in last year so haven't seen them flower yet. There are buds on one purple one, nothing on the white or pink this time :-(


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so good to hear from you Valerie - take care. --- sam



ptofValerie said:


> Hello all. My usual and now weekly hello. I started the chemotherapy treatment last Thursday. Physically OK but that horrible muddle-headed anxiety is so hard to bear. I remember it all to well from chemo 33 years ago. My energy levels aren't great. I'll do my best to get a grasp of KTP goings-on. XX


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wow - that is some ribbing - you will probably do it on your next sweater daralene. lol --- sam



Angora1 said:


> Wow, check out this ribbing:
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/wahknits/fulmar
> 
> I absolutely love this. Don't know if I will ever do it but so pretty.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

4:45pm and I am checking in quickly before I start supper.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what does he do for the group? --- sam



Angora1 said:


> Just a quick drop-in. DH is at a photo session for the University. Started out sunny with clouds in the distance, now quite cloudy. If I haven't responded to anybody it is because I can't keep up not because I don't want to. Apologies if needed.
> 
> Sam, so happy that DS's tour is only 1 1/2 wks. this time. I thought it was much longer. So glad it is a short one and I hope a safe one. Different city every night and most are different States every night. He was just home for 2 wks. after 6 wks. on the road. So glad this one is short. He does have a lot of time at home between tours. He is in Cleveland Heights at the Grog Shop one night this tour but this group is not one he recommends me to go see. LOL He says it is too loud and hard rock.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

*Test okay*

Hi everyone- I want to thank you all for bearing with me this past two weeks while I worried about the ultrasound for dh. Well, my doctor was on holidays and I just called the office and he has seen the results and filed the results without feeling the need to call us .
--- which means it is nothing to worry about. Now all we have to wait for is the lower GI exam and I believe it will be okay as he is feeling so good. He always calls us immediately if there are problems with any of our tests but after what we were told about the descending aortic aneurism, I was really concerned. we were both worried to say the least. I can never express how much I appreciate and love you all for your constant love and support.

It seems that the aneurism if it showed one, doesn't need attention and I know he will follow up if needed. I have had a small brain aneurism that we became aware of many years ago and they have kept an eye on it with annual or MRI's it has never changed. I should not have jumped to the worst conclusion - but this is a place where we share our worries and I thank you all for your kind replies.

So my dear dear friends you have made it so much easier -- if the news had been bad, your caring support would have helped me through it.

Once again, thanks so much to you all-- I want to thank those of you who have pm'd me and I carry you all in my heart. Shirley


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> *Test okay*
> 
> Hi everyone- I want to thank you all for bearing with me this past two weeks while I worried about the ultrasound for dh. Well, my doctor was on holidays and I just called the office and he has seen the results and filed the results without feeling the need to call us .
> --- which means it is nothing to worry about. Now all we have to wait for is the lower GI exam and I believe it will be okay as he is feeling so good. He always calls us immediately if there are problems with any of our tests but after what we were told about the descending aortic aneurism, I was really concerned. we were both worried to say the least. I can never express how much I appreciate and love you all for your constant love and support.
> ...


Great news Shirley a load of your minds x


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am celebrating with you Shirley as I am sure we all are. --- sam



Designer1234 said:


> *Test okay*
> 
> Hi everyone- I want to thank you all for bearing with me this past two weeks while I worried about the ultrasound for dh. Well, my doctor was on holidays and I just called the office and he has seen the results and filed the results without feeling the need to call us .
> --- which means it is nothing to worry about. Now all we have to wait for is the lower GI exam and I believe it will be okay as he is feeling so good. He always calls us immediately if there are problems with any of our tests but after what we were told about the descending aortic aneurism, I was really concerned. we were both worried to say the least. I can never express how much I appreciate and love you all for your constant love and support.
> ...


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

happy to hear it Shirley :thumbup:


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

For some reason my puter is not letting me post. Will when I can...I Love You to the Moon and Back...Betty


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I doubt very much if that is true june --- sam



jknappva said:


> My daughter said I had a "beauty day". Unfortunately looking at me , you'd think I was short-changed!
> Junek


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the nice thing about the damp mop is that the floors are not very wet - it's like wiping up a spill with a damp wash rag - it does a nice job though - you can tell your floors have had a bath. --- sam --- I am using it on tile - next time I will mix 50/50 vinegar/water to use.



kiwifrau said:


> This is good to read, as I was advised not to use the steamers on hardwood or laminate, especially laminate as the steam gets between and lifts the corners, edges etc. Same with the hardwood, that's why I don't have one. Just finished installing hardwood on the Main Floor, stairs starting tomorrow, bedroom's in the Fall.
> Laminate in the basement. With what this is costing me, don't think I will risk using a steamer on them.
> 
> Did buy the Braava 380t "Sam and Jynx" were talking about on last weeks tea party, mine should be here end of the week or early next. But this just dusts the floors and will do a damp floor mop as well, still will save me lots of time from dusting them.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this might interest some of you that are counting carbs. --- sam

http://www.everydayhealth.com/diabetes-pictures/8-low-carb-veggies-for-diabetic-diets.aspx?pos=1&xid=nl_EverydayHealthManagingDiabetes_20140506#/slide-1


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> And of course you don't have the sorts of potential delays that I have had with things- being so close! I have never really recovered from my parcels that went astray- and once again I am waiting on a parcel with yarn, that is taking forever! (this one is within Auckland- I can ring the woman only on a Thursday to double check, when she got it into the mail!)
> 
> Lovely that DH chooses to wear his jumper!


I guess we take it all too granted that our mail will get there. I would expect 3 business days at the most for this to get there. Perhaps I should put a tracker on the package to make sure since I really care about them being part of the afghan. Sorry your yarn is taking soooo long. I know when I send something to my aunt in Canada, just 2 hrs. from me, it can take 2 weeks.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm so happy that I just had to share. I found all my missing yarn. When I had company I had stashed it all in the living room where the piano is over on the other side of the couch. Just cleaning in there and Voila'. There it all is. Yay! Like Christmas as the only thing I knew was missing was the white yarn from the afghan squares. Now I get to go look and see what else is in there. quote]
> ...


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> *Test okay*
> 
> Hi everyone- I want to thank you all for bearing with me this past two weeks while I worried about the ultrasound for dh. Well, my doctor was on holidays and I just called the office and he has seen the results and filed the results without feeling the need to call us .
> --- which means it is nothing to worry about. Now all we have to wait for is the lower GI exam and I believe it will be okay as he is feeling so good. He always calls us immediately if there are problems with any of our tests but after what we were told about the descending aortic aneurism, I was really concerned. we were both worried to say the least. I can never express how much I appreciate and love you all for your constant love and support.
> ...


Best news ever Shirley. I'm so pleased for you both. What a weight off your minds!! Lots of love to you both. x


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> wow - that is some ribbing - you will probably do it on your next sweater daralene. lol --- sam


It sure would be lovely. Even a plain sweater would be set off with that ribbing.

I can't wait for the lilacs too. We have a Lilac Festival here each year and it is thousands of lilac trees and various varieties. You just stand on the hill in the center of them all and take in the fragrance. Such an amazing experience. It is scheduled for May 9th - 18th. Sure hope the lilacs cooperate. Hasn't been too warm. Only 58 now but tomorrow and the rest of the week it will warm up.

There is also a Garlic Festival in the Fingerlakes and one could describe the fragrance as a little different. :wink: However, I love the smell of garlic too. :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

angelam said:


> Best news ever Shirley. I'm so pleased for you both. What a weight off your minds!! Lots of love to you both. x


And from me too. xx


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Right bed for me nite folks...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Had a busy day, coven this morning, swimming, haircut, friend popped round and a bit of gardening. Looks like my week is going to be busy various trips to school plays, WI outing etc. I will try and do a bit of catch up at some point.

Valerie, just to say I am thinking of you.

Night night fromSurrey.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> *Test okay*
> 
> Hi everyone- I want to thank you all for bearing with me this past two weeks while I worried about the ultrasound for dh. Well, my doctor was on holidays and I just called the office and he has seen the results and filed the results without feeling the need to call us .
> --- which means it is nothing to worry about. Now all we have to wait for is the lower GI exam and I believe it will be okay as he is feeling so good. He always calls us immediately if there are problems with any of our tests but after what we were told about the descending aortic aneurism, I was really concerned. we were both worried to say the least. I can never express how much I appreciate and love you all for your constant love and support.
> ...


So glad you shared with us and any one of us would have been worried when we heard those words. So glad things seem so much better now. Big Hugs and Yippee. What a relief. Celebrating!


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Rejoicing with you, Shirley.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Well good for Christopher standing up to him- sounds like a pompous A** to me. He will do just fine - and be a great Dad. Keep us posted on due date, names, etc..... I'm so jealous - you will just need to share!! luv-AZ


Poledra65 said:


> We don't know yet, but I am thinking probably around November sometime since they are fairly sure, but not completely positive yet. :roll:
> I hope they get into the doctor soon and get some details.
> Definitely exciting though. Don't know about her family, other than that Christopher had to give her brother a talking to as he was going on about a baby not being easy and hard work and negative stuff. Christopher said he asked him if he thought he was an idiot, that of course babies/children aren't easy and they also cost a lot, why do they think he's been so careful not to have any already.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> The dogs are having way too much fun rolling in the tilled dirt, we are definitely going to have to get a fence up around the garden soon, or there will be more dirt in the house than the garden. :roll: I have to wash Wickets feet with as dirty as he gets them digging. :hunf:
> Told David that with the way Wicket likes to dig, we will be able to just go put the plants in the holes that dog digs. lol
> Yuck on the deck needing more work than expected, but great that it will be sound for another several years once they are done. Age gets to all things doesn't it?


My friend's dog dug up all of the vegetables that she had just planted! She didn't think it was too cute!


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm smiling all over! There have been so many good posts today. Shirley, I'm so happy for you and Pat that the test was OK!! And Valerie, it's good to see you checking in, and to know that your chemo treatments are progressing. I know the muddle-headed part is no fun, but I'm sure it will clear away once the treatments are over.

Kaye, congratulations to Christopher, GF and you on the pending baby. It sound like he has his head on straight when it comes to becoming a daddy.  Caren and Purple, I don't comment often enough on them, but I do always look forward to and enjoy your photos. They brighten the start of each day.

Thanks to all who commented about my Paris adventure. I'm really looking forward to this trip for so many reasons - even if I do end up seated with folks from the Seattle equivalent of Downers Grove!! :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I guess we take it all too granted that our mail will get there. I would expect 3 business days at the most for this to get there. Perhaps I should put a tracker on the package to make sure since I really care about them being part of the afghan. Sorry your yarn is taking soooo long. I know when I send something to my aunt in Canada, just 2 hrs. from me, it can take 2 weeks.


Murphy would have a Law for that one!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks, Angora! Now, I know how to get DH up to the Finger Lakes area----he would put garlic on everything he could...what better place to be to taste and see everything with garlic possible?



Angora1 said:


> It sure would be lovely. Even a plain sweater would be set off with that ribbing.
> 
> I can't wait for the lilacs too. We have a Lilac Festival here each year and it is thousands of lilac trees and various varieties. You just stand on the hill in the center of them all and take in the fragrance. Such an amazing experience. It is scheduled for May 9th - 18th. Sure hope the lilacs cooperate. Hasn't been too warm. Only 58 now but tomorrow and the rest of the week it will warm up.
> 
> There is also a Garlic Festival in the Fingerlakes and one could describe the fragrance as a little different. :wink: However, I love the smell of garlic too. :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That's great news, Shirley----will keep you in my prayers until you both get the "all clear".

Valerie - good to see you on here. I know the path you're walking right now and just know I'm silently and invisibly there with you step by step.

Take care---everyone....going to read the Sunday paper I didn't get to yet.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> *Test okay*
> 
> Hi everyone- I want to thank you all for bearing with me this past two weeks while I worried about the ultrasound for dh. Well, my doctor was on holidays and I just called the office and he has seen the results and filed the results without feeling the need to call us .
> --- which means it is nothing to worry about. Now all we have to wait for is the lower GI exam and I believe it will be okay as he is feeling so good. He always calls us immediately if there are problems with any of our tests but after what we were told about the descending aortic aneurism, I was really concerned. we were both worried to say the least. I can never express how much I appreciate and love you all for your constant love and support.
> ...


My dearest Shirley, that is such good news. But it's so irritating when a Dr. won't call to let you know everything is all right... they should realize how worried we are. Now our prayers can be ones of thanksgiving.
Bless you and Pat.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> I doubt very much if that is true june --- sam


Oh, Sam...you don't know!!!LOL!!
Junek


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> And from me too. xx


Me too, all the best to both of you.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Wow Caren, I didn't know you could use it regular on wood. My wood floors are finished with a shiny hard finish, not wax. Are yours the same? Glad to know I can get the ceramic tiles. I think that's what I wanted for the kitchen. Those nice big tiles that come in different shades. I know they are hard for standing though and that is the only drawback, but then I could get a soft rug for where I would be standing.


I so I was never told I couldn't use it. After six years of use I am sure it would have caused some kind of damage. No wax on my floors, I remember waxed floors as a kid. Yes a soft rug is a must on the ceramic floors.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> *Test okay*
> 
> That is great news, so glad to hear things are ok.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

thewren said:


> the nice thing about the damp mop is that the floors are not very wet - it's like wiping up a spill with a damp wash rag - it does a nice job though - you can tell your floors have had a bath. --- sam --- I am using it on tile - next time I will mix 50/50 vinegar/water to use.


Yikes, I hope not on ceramic........ Think of the Grout, if its sealed perhaps that's OK if not???

Before I sold our house, (2013) I had to redo all the grout in the kitchen and eating area, about 30' x 12' a huge job, then 6 weeks later had to redo everything again as I'd been using vinegar & water to keep the floors clean & shinny. Perhaps it was how I applied the grout, not sure, just a huge job along with everything else to that time.

Since you are the 1st to be using the Braava 380, I'm thinking (hope you don't mind, lol) you are the guinea pig and then telling us how it went. Cheeky me!

Don't they say vinegar is very acidic? If, I would use vinegar & water on ceramic I would use 15 - 20% vinegar the rest water.

Of course I use vinegar, baking soda etc., etc. on so many different cleaning surfaces and love, love the results. Also very good on my budget.

I'm just trying to go as organic as I possibly can, two reasons. #1 the Planet #2 trying to be as economical as possible.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

If we were neighbors I'd come help you. I got the kitchen, dining room, living room and laundry room swept then vacuumed and then put the new steam mop to work. the floor look great. Will hopefully finish bedrooms and baths tomorrow and then our glassed in porch before the weekend.


pammie1234 said:


> I've been doing that, but not as fast as I should. I have to pick up the pace as I only have 3 days until my company comes!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Jacklou said:


> Kehinkle, Puplover, Pacer, Cmaliza, RookieRetiree, thank you for including me in your Mini KAP. Was nice to meet all of you. Wish I could have spent more time with you.
> Jacklou


It was our pleasure to have you join us for the time that you could. I hope the party was a delight. You had a very busy weekend, so we are glad that you could include us in that busyness.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Shirley, outstanding. So happy for you and Pat.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Valerie I sympathize with you the chemo brain muddle headedness; been there done that. So GLAD that you are recovering, I continue to keep you in my prayers and look forward to the few postings you are able to make. I'm with you in spirit as you make this journey.



ptofValerie said:


> Hello all. My usual and now weekly hello. I started the chemotherapy treatment last Thursday. Physically OK but that horrible muddle-headed anxiety is so hard to bear. I remember it all to well from chemo 33 years ago. My energy levels aren't great. I'll do my best to get a grasp of KTP goings-on. XX


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > *Test okay*
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh I am already in love with it. Good to know I don't have to use the cleaner concentrate every time too. The instructions don't tell you that....and why would they since you then wouldn't buy the stuff....LOL. Oh well, I bought 5 bottles anyway to have on hand for the stubborn stains. LOL The floors feel so much cleaner than using a bucket and mop too.


Angora1 said:


> Gwen, I LOVE my steam cleaner. Cleans with just water and steam and literally, you could eat off the floors. Well, might not want to :x :lol: :lol: :lol: but you could. It gets off shoe scuffs. Hmmmmm we are shoes off in the house unless you are company and wonder where the shoe scuffs come from. :XD: :XD: :XD: Sometimes you have to wipe up a corner or edge but there is nothing cleaner than a steam mop/cleaner. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Don't mean to be indelicate but do you thnk the brother reacted the way he did because they haven't "tied the knot". Just ridiculous; everyone should be positive. A new birth is so exciting.


Poledra65 said:


> We don't know yet, but I am thinking probably around November sometime since they are fairly sure, but not completely positive yet. :roll:
> I hope they get into the doctor soon and get some details.
> Definitely exciting though. Don't know about her family, other than that Christopher had to give her brother a talking to as he was going on about a baby not being easy and hard work and negative stuff. Christopher said he asked him if he thought he was an idiot, that of course babies/children aren't easy and they also cost a lot, why do they think he's been so careful not to have any already.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hope you will consider attending! Last year we all made such good friends and had a delightful time


Kansas g-ma said:


> TY Gweniepooh--sounds like great fun.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

--- which means it is nothing to worry about. Now all we have to wait for is the lower GI exam and I believe it will be okay as he is feeling so good. He always calls us immediately if there are problems with any of our tests but after what we were told about the descending aortic aneurism, I was really concerned. we were both worried to say the least. I can never express how much I appreciate and love you all for your constant love and support.

It seems that the aneurism if it showed one, doesn't need attention and I know he will follow up if needed. I have had a small brain aneurism that we became aware of many years ago and they have kept an eye on it with annual or MRI's it has never changed. I should not have jumped to the worst conclusion - but this is a place where we share our worries and I thank you all for your kind replies.

So my dear dear friends you have made it so much easier -- if the news had been bad, your caring support would have helped me through it.

Once again, thanks so much to you all-- I want to thank those of you who have pm'd me and I carry you all in my heart. Shirley


what wonderful news..this makes me so happy.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So glad you can knit again and that the finger is healing well.


agnescr said:


> Was at nurse today to get finger checked out...no new dressing just got to watch it, rub it with Vaseline 4 times daily,back friday for her to check that all the muck is coming of,would post pics but not nice if you are squeamish lol
> 
> with the bulky dressing off I can now knit a little easier, might get my holbrook shawl finished, I seem to have been working on it forever, just 5 ,12 row pattern repeats to do


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> this might interest some of you that are counting carbs. --- sam
> 
> http://www.everydayhealth.com/diabetes-pictures/8-low-carb-veggies-for-diabetic-diets.aspx?pos=1&xid=nl_EverydayHealthManagingDiabetes_20140506#/slide-1


Thanks Sam. According to the doctor, I am supposed to be watching carbs. Good thing is I eat lots of the veggies they listed, in fact all. I will admit to being a carb junkie. I could live on pasta or potatoes.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Hello, all--I'm back and working my way through the rest of last week's, so I think I have about 88 pages to go. 

Bonnie, so sorry to hear of your brother's wife's passing. Peace be with you all in this terrible time.

I need to get reading the rest, and I'll fill y'all in when I get caught up!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The one I got says it is good also on wood floors and it really did a fabulous job on them. You can get the multi purpose cleaner or for wood only to use with it. I got the multi purpose since it could also be used on wood. As others have heard me say before, our house was built in 1875 and has all hardwood floors, We refinished them about 20+ years ago but they could use it again. Don't think that will happen though. The steam cleaning really helped them though.


kiwifrau said:


> Hope you will only be using this on ceramic or vinyl flooring. Not good on laminate or hardwood.
> This is only what I've read and what friends and family have told me. Google the reviews or maybe you have.
> Hope it works well for you and does what you want it to do.
> 
> ...


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

http://www.armstrong.com/flooring-blog/2011/11/22/using-steam-cleaners-on-wood-laminate-floors/

Here's the recommended use of steam floor cleaners by Armstrong flooring. Found it interesting.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> If we were neighbors I'd come help you. I got the kitchen, dining room, living room and laundry room swept then vacuumed and then put the new steam mop to work. the floor look great. Will hopefully finish bedrooms and baths tomorrow and then our glassed in porch before the weekend.


Wow, now there is a woman with purpose and focus. I can't imagine accomplishing all that so quickly. Bravo Gwen.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Shirley that is wonderful news!!! I a so glad for you and Pat. Will continue to keep Pat in prayer for the GI tests but just know God is good and prayers will be answered.


Designer1234 said:


> *Test okay*
> 
> Hi everyone- I want to thank you all for bearing with me this past two weeks while I worried about the ultrasound for dh. Well, my doctor was on holidays and I just called the office and he has seen the results and filed the results without feeling the need to call us .
> --- which means it is nothing to worry about. Now all we have to wait for is the lower GI exam and I believe it will be okay as he is feeling so good. He always calls us immediately if there are problems with any of our tests but after what we were told about the descending aortic aneurism, I was really concerned. we were both worried to say the least. I can never express how much I appreciate and love you all for your constant love and support.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You are so right about not getting the awaited call from the doctor. Marianne has been having a good bit of trouble with her legs & feet swelling. Also her mom has been having problems, She has called the doctor for 4 days and left messages and he has yet to respond. When I talked to her today she said if she didn't hear from him today that she was going to be at his office when the door opened in the morning and demand to see him. She also is going to PT twice a week and the treatment there is quite painful...something with needles (not a tinge treatment). Please keep her in your prayers It has been quite a rouge couple of weeks for her.



jknappva said:


> My dearest Shirley, that is such good news. But it's so irritating when a Dr. won't call to let you know everything is all right... they should realize how worried we are. Now our prayers can be ones of thanksgiving.
> Bless you and Pat.
> Hugs,
> Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well as I did what I did DD did the kitchen cleaning except for the floor steaming. She was such a big help.



Angora1 said:


> Wow, now there is a woman with purpose and focus. I can't imagine accomplishing all that so quickly. Bravo Gwen.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> *Test okay*
> 
> Hi everyone- I want to thank you all for bearing with me this past two weeks while I worried about the ultrasound for dh. Well, my doctor was on holidays and I just called the office and he has seen the results and filed the results without feeling the need to call us .
> --- which means it is nothing to worry about. Now all we have to wait for is the lower GI exam and I believe it will be okay as he is feeling so good. He always calls us immediately if there are problems with any of our tests but after what we were told about the descending aortic aneurism, I was really concerned. we were both worried to say the least. I can never express how much I appreciate and love you all for your constant love and support.
> ...


Oh Shirley, that's fantastic!! I'm so glad it is all fine. 
Hugs


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Well good for Christopher standing up to him- sounds like a pompous A** to me. He will do just fine - and be a great Dad. Keep us posted on due date, names, etc..... I'm so jealous - you will just need to share!! luv-AZ


 :thumbup: Certainly will, I will be too excited not to share.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> My friend's dog dug up all of the vegetables that she had just planted! She didn't think it was too cute!


 :shock: I would so not be happy if they did that either. We are definitely putting up a fence this year, but last year, he didn't dig up anything thankfully, they just like to pee on everything. :roll:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :shock: I would so not be happy if they did that either. We are definitely putting up a fence this year, but last year, he didn't dig up anything thankfully, they just like to pee on everything. :roll:


As the local males do when they come calling on Ringo!


----------



## Onthewingsofadove (Feb 10, 2013)

Just found out that both my nieces (Sisters) are expecting. Becca in August and Amy in October. My needles will be flying this summer. Mom-in -Law to be a Great Gramma for second and third time. Xmas will be such fun.

Trisha


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

congrats Trisha! Haven't seen you post for awhile. Hope all is well.


Onthewingsofadove said:


> Just found out that both my nieces (Sisters) are expecting. Becca in August and Amy in October. My needles will be flying this summer. Mom-in -Law to be a Great Gramma for second and third time. Xmas will be such fun.
> 
> Trisha


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh I am already in love with it. Good to know I don't have to use the cleaner concentrate every time too. The instructions don't tell you that....and why would they since you then wouldn't buy the stuff....LOL. Oh well, I bought 5 bottles anyway to have on hand for the stubborn stains. LOL The floors feel so much cleaner than using a bucket and mop too.


Oh wow, mine says to only use purified water, so I have a container of boiled water that I keep just for that purpose.  Having one you could use cleaner in once in a while would be good though.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Found this on Facebook!


Amen!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Don't mean to be indelicate but do you thnk the brother reacted the way he did because they haven't "tied the knot". Just ridiculous; everyone should be positive. A new birth is so exciting.


I don't think so, it didn't sound like it, but Christopher knows how I feel about it, if he's going to be having babies with her, he could at least share his name with her. I think now that a babies coming though, that may spur them to standing in front of a judge pretty soon. At least I hope so. Exciting for sure, I'm wondering how her mother feels about it all though. :roll:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Hello, all--I'm back and working my way through the rest of last week's, so I think I have about 88 pages to go.
> 
> Bonnie, so sorry to hear of your brother's wife's passing. Peace be with you all in this terrible time.
> 
> I need to get reading the rest, and I'll fill y'all in when I get caught up!


Welcome back!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You are so right about not getting the awaited call from the doctor. Marianne has been having a good bit of trouble with her legs & feet swelling. Also her mom has been having problems, She has called the doctor for 4 days and left messages and he has yet to respond. When I talked to her today she said if she didn't hear from him today that she was going to be at his office when the door opened in the morning and demand to see him. She also is going to PT twice a week and the treatment there is quite painful...something with needles (not a tinge treatment). Please keep her in your prayers It has been quite a rouge couple of weeks for her.


Certainly will, I sure hope that she hears something soon though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> As the local males do when they come calling on Ringo!


The male dog across the alley came over to check out my dogs and had to mark all down the fence, then Buster had to try to follow suit on his side of the fence. :roll:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Just found out that both my nieces (Sisters) are expecting. Becca in August and Amy in October. My needles will be flying this summer. Mom-in -Law to be a Great Gramma for second and third time. Xmas will be such fun.
> 
> Trisha


Ooh!!! Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!! Fun for sure!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> this might interest some of you that are counting carbs. --- sam
> 
> http://www.everydayhealth.com/diabetes-pictures/8-low-carb-veggies-for-diabetic-diets.aspx?pos=1&xid=nl_EverydayHealthManagingDiabetes_20140506#/slide-1


very interesting information. Have passed this on to a friend.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Congratulations to all of you expecting GC or GGC! It will be so fun knitting for the little ones. One of DD's friends is pregnant and I'm already looking for things to make for her.

Shirley, I'm doing the Happy Dance! Continued well wishes for the rest of the tests.

The directions for my laminate floors said to use Bona. I like it, and it makes the floors look good, but it is a workout when your floors are extra dirty! I can use a steamer on my ceramic tile. I have one, but haven't used it yet. That will be on Thursday!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I'm laughing as I remember years ago, when I went to see my son at college and his room was quite neat. For some reason he had to open his closet and he and his roommates has stashed everything in there. LOL Like mother like son.


My sister cleans like that still. She has always told everyone not to dare open the closet doors. I have always been tempted to but respect her wishes.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

It has been so nice to read the happy news---a new baby, improving health, fun get-togethers with friends, and at least for some of us, the arrival of spring! I have been working on a major spring cleaning and decluttering project. DH and I finally tackled the attic. We're probably about half done...found lots to throw away and a good bit to give away. (Wondered why on earth we had kept certain things). Also found some treasures we'd forgotten about, which was fun. I think we're going to stop until next fall...want to spend my time outside now. May is usually a glorious month here.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove (Feb 10, 2013)

All is well.Just busy. We sold the townhouse in London so now we are in "moving mode". I've rented warehouse space to use temperarily until we can decide what we want to keep and whether we will buy another place locally.We have a lot of furniture. When I married my late husband we combined homes and he was an antiques dealer. He passed three days after I retired from teaching. I moved home to London to look after Mother and when she passed I added her furniture to my furniture stash. After being single for several years, I found Stewart and we also combined two households of furniture.
I see a large yard sale in my future.

Trisha



Gweniepooh said:


> congrats Trisha! Haven't seen you post for awhile. Hope all is well.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Does anyone have the page number (and which KTP) where I can find the Lebanese Salad again? I had it printed out, but gave that to my SIL because she wanted to make it the next day. I usually keep them in my book marks, but don't see this one. Thanks....and it is a very delicious salad. DH found the Za'atar at the Fruits & Vegetable grocer --- plus he also found "mild" and "Hot" harissa...things are going to get very interesting in the kitchen.

We made the Lebanese salad without the Za'atar and just substituted thyme and cumin (probably could have thrown in some tahini also)- but it was so delicious.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> :shock: I would so not be happy if they did that either. We are definitely putting up a fence this year, but last year, he didn't dig up anything thankfully, they just like to pee on everything. :roll:


My outside cat does that (pee) and I have to fence the very small veggie plot I have, even when I work in it he is trying to get in!!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Shirley, so glad to hear about the good test results. This is one powerful prayer group, I think. Glad you felt the support of all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> The male dog across the alley came over to check out my dogs and had to mark all down the fence, then Buster had to try to follow suit on his side of the fence. :roll:


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Such wonderful news Designer.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Shirley, great news about the tests. Continued prayers for you both.

Hope babies aren't catching! My oldest DGD has been talking about a second one but says she is going to wait until she has her BA. Becca says one is enough although he is only about 18 months. Congrats to the new grand and great grand parents.

Had a short run to Galesburg from Hanover Park. Then back up to the Chicago board. Hopefully tomorrow will have a longer run. 

Prayers for all. Good to hear from Valerie. 

Take care,
Kathy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Shirley, great news about the tests. Continued prayers for you both.
> 
> Hope babies aren't catching! My oldest DGD has been talking about a second one but says she is going to wait until she has her BA. Becca says one is enough although he is only about 18 months. Congrats to the new grand and great grand parents.
> 
> ...


They are beautiful yarns, Kathy.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Will probably start getting ready for bed, so I thought I would check in and wish everyone a very good night!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> She checks with her paw before deciding to sit on it. Then sits as close to the heat as possible.


Decidedly smart!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Came up to the KTP and realised that the tea takes a while to cook so I should go down and start. Back later. One of Sams recent posts (last week I think).


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> It is a good size, one can take a rowboat, canoe or paddle boat on it. The teens used to take them out a lot.


How cool! I bet they have had some fun times. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

ptofValerie said:


> Hello all. My usual and now weekly hello. I started the chemotherapy treatment last Thursday. Physically OK but that horrible muddle-headed anxiety is so hard to bear. I remember it all to well from chemo 33 years ago. My energy levels aren't great. I'll do my best to get a grasp of KTP goings-on. XX


Thinking of you as you go through your treatments. Hang in there and take it easy.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Valerie, so sorry you have to go through Chemo and are having the brain fog that goes with it. I do hope that the treatments go quickly and you have a full and speedy recovery from everything.
> Hugs


I second Poledra's sentiments, and also send Hugs. We are missing your contributions to our chatter, but quite understand that you need to concentrate on recovery.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> If we were neighbors I'd come help you. I got the kitchen, dining room, living room and laundry room swept then vacuumed and then put the new steam mop to work. the floor look great. Will hopefully finish bedrooms and baths tomorrow and then our glassed in porch before the weekend.


Gwen when you've finished all that you and your steam mop would be very welcome over at my house! I've been thinking about getting one for a time now and I think all this chat has persuaded me to get one. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

agnescr said:


> Was at nurse today to get finger checked out...no new dressing just got to watch it, rub it with Vaseline 4 times daily,back friday for her to check that all the muck is coming of,would post pics but not nice if you are squeamish lol
> 
> with the bulky dressing off I can now knit a little easier, might get my holbrook shawl finished, I seem to have been working on it forever, just 5 ,12 row pattern repeats to do


Good to hear! Happy knitting again.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> We are meeting the wife of my husband's colleague and some friends of hers for dinner Thursday night and I would like to show them the afghan squares I have done. Sadly DH's colleague passed away over 20 yrs. ago from a brain tumor. His wife is now nearly 90 and looks so young and is still in great shape. I will take along some photos of my knitting also. I'm sure people think I sit at home doing nothing, so it will be nice to show some photos of my work. DH gets their applause at his concerts. This will be my time. Not sure if they consider knitting an art or not, but I do. Maybe DH will wear his aran I knit him to the dinner if it is cool. He wore it for his pictures today and they will be used for advertising and posters for concerts at the school. He wears it for this purpose every year. Makes me feel good. He is the only one in the photos not wearing a formal suit, :lol: :lol: :lol: so it really stands out. Bless him, but he says he wears it because he likes it. Any way, once I show some of my work to people, I will get the squares off in the mail on Friday or Saturday.


So rewarding to have an appreciative model for your art/ craft work.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Shirley, great news about the tests. Continued prayers for you both.
> 
> Hope babies aren't catching! My oldest DGD has been talking about a second one but says she is going to wait until she has her BA. Becca says one is enough although he is only about 18 months. Congrats to the new grand and great grand parents.
> 
> ...


That yarn is just gorgeous! Love all the colours. Do you have any particular projects in mind for it?


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

kiwifrau.
Did buy the Braava 380t "Sam and Jynx" were talking about on last weeks tea party said:


> Do let us know what you think of it once you've used it a few times. Who'd have imagined that a knitting and crochet site would also be a test lab?? :thumbup:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> we have buds on our purple one also - it won't be long before my place is filled with the scent of lilacs. --- sam


Looking forward to the lilac scent, Sam - I hope you will be getting warmer weather by now, and can get out to enjoy the spring flowers. Hugs.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Good news, Shirley. I'm so pleased for you both, and relieved for myself too.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> And of course you don't have the sorts of potential delays that I have had with things- being so close! I have never really recovered from my parcels that went astray- and once again I am waiting on a parcel with yarn, that is taking forever! (this one is within Auckland- I can ring the woman only on a Thursday to double check, when she got it into the mail!)
> 
> Lovely that DH chooses to wear his jumper!


Gosh! I hope my parcel with my square doesnt go astray. :shock:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fantastic news Shirley.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Shirley, great news about the tests. Continued prayers for you both.
> 
> Hope babies aren't catching! My oldest DGD has been talking about a second one but says she is going to wait until she has her BA. Becca says one is enough although he is only about 18 months. Congrats to the new grand and great grand parents.
> 
> ...


Lovely yarn purchases, Kathy. Sounds like you've been having fun this last week with the mini KAP, such a happy group of crafty ladies! Keep safe on the road.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> I guess we take it all too granted that our mail will get there. I would expect 3 business days at the most for this to get there. Perhaps I should put a tracker on the package to make sure since I really care about them being part of the afghan. Sorry your yarn is taking soooo long. I know when I send something to my aunt in Canada, just 2 hrs. from me, it can take 2 weeks.


Two Weeks!! :shock:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> If we were neighbors I'd come help you. I got the kitchen, dining room, living room and laundry room swept then vacuumed and then put the new steam mop to work. the floor look great. Will hopefully finish bedrooms and baths tomorrow and then our glassed in porch before the weekend.


 :thumbup: Sounds like you have the Spring Cleaning Bug !!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

well here i am feeding Serena and wanted to show her off on Skype and no one is signed in.  lol


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from Surrey. It's a bit cloudy this morning but the sun is trying to get through.

Sending healing vibes and hugs to all.

Photos today are from a local spring show that we went to on Monday, which was a bank holiday here in the UK.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Wow, check out this ribbing:
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/wahknits/fulmar
> 
> I absolutely love this. Don't know if I will ever do it but so pretty.


Its a lovely rib indeed.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Back from cooking and eating tea. Sam David was eating his French Onion Sheperds Pie and suddenly in the middle of a converstaion he said this is absolutelly delicious. So another KTP recipe that willl be repeated.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> You are so right about not getting the awaited call from the doctor. Marianne has been having a good bit of trouble with her legs & feet swelling. Also her mom has been having problems, She has called the doctor for 4 days and left messages and he has yet to respond. When I talked to her today she said if she didn't hear from him today that she was going to be at his office when the door opened in the morning and demand to see him. She also is going to PT twice a week and the treatment there is quite painful...something with needles (not a tinge treatment). Please keep her in your prayers It has been quite a rouge couple of weeks for her.


Oh the poor things.... good for her to just turn up at doc and demand. I hope she gets results. Thinking of her often.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> congrats Trisha! Haven't seen you post for awhile. Hope all is well.


Ditto... Congratulations!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Ooh, Daralene, I love that!! I'm definitely wanting to make a sweater using that, here's the rest of the sweater.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fulmar


The whole thing is wonderful isn't it?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> *Test okay*
> 
> Shirley


What a wonderful relief Shirley. One worry settled.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You are so right about not getting the awaited call from the doctor. Marianne has been having a good bit of trouble with her legs & feet swelling. Also her mom has been having problems, She has called the doctor for 4 days and left messages and he has yet to respond. When I talked to her today she said if she didn't hear from him today that she was going to be at his office when the door opened in the morning and demand to see him. She also is going to PT twice a week and the treatment there is quite painful...something with needles (not a tinge treatment). Please keep her in your prayers It has been quite a rouge couple of weeks for her.


She sounds like she has been having a tough time.dry acupuncture I think she said which while painful att he time worked for a quite a few days keeping her mobile.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I don't think so, it didn't sound like it, but Christopher knows how I feel about it, if he's going to be having babies with her, he could at least share his name with her. I think now that a babies coming though, that may spur them to standing in front of a judge pretty soon. At least I hope so. Exciting for sure, I'm wondering how her mother feels about it all though. :roll:


They could do what my brother did- wait and have the kids at their wedding! Seemed a bit back to front to me.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Just found out that both my nieces (Sisters) are expecting. Becca in August and Amy in October. My needles will be flying this summer. Mom-in -Law to be a Great Gramma for second and third time. Xmas will be such fun.
> 
> Trisha


How exciting.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Onthewingsofadove said:


> All is well.Just busy. We sold the townhouse in London so now we are in "moving mode". I've rented warehouse space to use temperarily until we can decide what we want to keep and whether we will buy another place locally.We have a lot of furniture. When I married my late husband we combined homes and he was an antiques dealer. He passed three days after I retired from teaching. I moved home to London to look after Mother and when she passed I added her furniture to my furniture stash. After being single for several years, I found Stewart and we also combined two households of furniture.
> I see a large yard sale in my future.
> 
> Trisha


Sounds like iit will be huge sale! all those houses combined.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Shirley, great news about the tests. Continued prayers for you both.
> 
> Hope babies aren't catching! My oldest DGD has been talking about a second one but says she is going to wait until she has her BA. Becca says one is enough although he is only about 18 months. Congrats to the new grand and great grand parents.
> 
> ...


Thje yarns look good especially love the front one the Alpaca Silk Wool...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Back from cooking and eating tea. Sam David was eating his French Onion Sheperds Pie and suddenly in the middle of a converstaion he said this is absolutelly delicious. So another KTP recipe that willl be repeated.


Well, now that you have tried it.... of course I want to know where the recipe is please. LOL :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well, now that you have tried it.... of course I want to know where the recipe is please. LOL :thumbup: :thumbup:


LAst weeks TP on p15! A few weeks ago I came up withthe briallant idea of putting down the page as well which TP they came from. Been putting whihc one for a long time, only took 2about 3 years to come up with page number as well!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> well here i am feeding Serena and wanted to show her off on Skype and no one is signed in.  lol


Please show her off I'm here :lol: :lol:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning from Great Bend where the sun is shining brightly. It is currently 1c/34f at 7:25am.The birds are a bit late with their songs as there is frost this morning. 

Today's coffee with a view from about 45 minutes ago. 

Healthy healing energy to those in need. Congratulations to all the grandma's new and again on the grand babies that are on their way. How exciting!!!!!!!! 
((((((((((GROUP HUGS )))))))))))


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> LAst weeks TP on p15! A few weeks ago I came up withthe briallant idea of putting down the page as well which TP they came from. Been putting whihc one for a long time, only took 2about 3 years to come up with page number as well!


I usually put page, date and who posted it when I copy the receipts. I have been a bit lax on coping them, I know there are some I have missed.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ran up to Walmart early this morning (7 a.m) and purchased a Pro Shark Steam Mop. Hoping it will be worth the money spent. Have any of you used on before? I'm hoping this will be easier on my back; I've gotten so I have such a difficult time lifting the bucket of water for mopping and always feel like I'm mopping with dirty water unless I carry around 2 buckets (one for rinsing mop). Am planning on doing some major cleaning the next couple of days.


My mom has one and loves it for her tile floors


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

ptofValerie said:


> Hello all. My usual and now weekly hello. I started the chemotherapy treatment last Thursday. Physically OK but that horrible muddle-headed anxiety is so hard to bear. I remember it all to well from chemo 33 years ago. My energy levels aren't great. I'll do my best to get a grasp of KTP goings-on. XX


Glad your up to checking in, energy is a definite issue while doing chemo, take it easy and rest lots. Keeping you in prayer. Hugs


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Good morning! I am up way too early. I've had one cup of coffee, and getting ready to go get another, but I just wanted to check in first. I hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

A tid bit of information about beets for those who like them or for those that don't to try.

http://www.healthyfoodhouse.com/beetroot-a-powerful-keeper-of-our-health/


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> LAst weeks TP on p15! A few weeks ago I came up withthe briallant idea of putting down the page as well which TP they came from. Been putting whihc one for a long time, only took 2about 3 years to come up with page number as well!


Thanks, got it now. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Please show her off I'm here :lol: :lol:


I dont have you on Skype.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bedtime for me. Goodnight everyone.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I don't think so, it didn't sound like it, but Christopher knows how I feel about it, if he's going to be having babies with her, he could at least share his name with her. I think now that a babies coming though, that may spur them to standing in front of a judge pretty soon. At least I hope so. Exciting for sure, I'm wondering how her mother feels about it all though. :roll:


Kaye, are you sure Christopher is the reluctant one? My youngest daughter resolutely refused to marry her partner and the father of her three children. She described marriage as 'legalised slavery', which left me wondering how she had seen me all through the years! Eventually, her brother-in-law, a solicitor, convinced her that her legal position and that of the children was very precarious in terms of property, inheritance etc, and that to take legal steps to put that right would be more expensive than getting married. The marriage eventually took place on their eldest child's 5th birthday, but to this day, she has kept her own name and objects very strongly to being called 'Mrs'.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> The one I got says it is good also on wood floors and it really did a fabulous job on them. You can get the multi purpose cleaner or for wood only to use with it. I got the multi purpose since it could also be used on wood. As others have heard me say before, our house was built in 1875 and has all hardwood floors, We refinished them about 20+ years ago but they could use it again. Don't think that will happen though. The steam cleaning really helped them though.


How exciting living in a house built in 1875. My youngest sister just sold her historic home, very sad for her as she loved it dearly.
Our (meaning my parents) 2nd family home in NZ was a huge house, had to be, after all there were 7 children in the family, lol!
All wood, it was called, "Myrtle Villa". Burnt down many many years ago, now most of the street where homes used to be is all commercial buildings. Lot of history on that street, lots of memories for myself as well.

Good to know that these steam cleaners really work on hardwood after all. Guess when one wants to buy one ask your friends, family and KP members lol! There's always someone who has used whatever and gives you an honest opinion.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey. It's a bit cloudy this morning but the sun is trying to get through.
> 
> Sending healing vibes and hugs to all.
> 
> Photos today are from a local spring show that we went to on Monday, which was a bank holiday here in the UK.


Good afternoon Josephine, love the photos today. I here your Bank Monday played nice this year. :-D At least for the most part. 
Hugs back to you.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You are so right about not getting the awaited call from the doctor. Marianne has been having a good bit of trouble with her legs & feet swelling. Also her mom has been having problems, She has called the doctor for 4 days and left messages and he has yet to respond. When I talked to her today she said if she didn't hear from him today that she was going to be at his office when the door opened in the morning and demand to see him. She also is going to PT twice a week and the treatment there is quite painful...something with needles (not a tinge treatment). Please keep her in your prayers It has been quite a rouge couple of weeks for her.


I'm so sorry to hear Marianne and her mother are having even more problems. And a real slap in the face when a Dr. won't call back. It's probably the fault of his staff. That happened with my Dr's receptionist... she wasn't responding to appt. requests or prescription refills. I finally complained to the office manager. I found that I wasn't the only one having problems with her. And that did solve the problem.
Please give Marianne my love and prayers will be said for both of them.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey. It's a bit cloudy this morning but the sun is trying to get through.
> 
> Sending healing vibes and hugs to all.
> 
> Photos today are from a local spring show that we went to on Monday, which was a bank holiday here in the UK.


That looks like such a wine spectacle! Thank you for sharing.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where the sun is shining brightly. It is currently 1c/34f at 7:25am.The birds are a bit late with their songs as there is frost this morning.
> 
> Today's coffee with a view from about 45 minutes ago.
> 
> ...


Beautiful morning pictures! Thank you for sharing.
Good morning, Caren.
Junek


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

angelam said:


> That yarn is just gorgeous! Love all the colours. Do you have any particular projects in mind for it?


Making a shawl with one of the blues. Bought three of them. There yellow/green ones are corn fiber and haven't a clue what I will do with them. They will all go into my "when I can't afford yarn" box. Am thinking about fingerless mitts in the blue to go with the shawl.

Kathy


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I guess I should have kept reading before I responded? See you answered my question even before you got to it. Just fyi --- the feel of the corn yarn is wonderful.

Remind me -- is it the green and yellow that is corn yarn? They sure are pretty....I think we all did pretty well at that shop!



kehinkle said:


> Shirley, great news about the tests. Continued prayers for you both.
> 
> Hope babies aren't catching! My oldest DGD has been talking about a second one but says she is going to wait until she has her BA. Becca says one is enough although he is only about 18 months. Congrats to the new grand and great grand parents.
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That seals it....that's one of the next ones on my list to make--it just sounds good reading the ingredients.



darowil said:


> Back from cooking and eating tea. Sam David was eating his French Onion Sheperds Pie and suddenly in the middle of a converstaion he said this is absolutelly delicious. So another KTP recipe that willl be repeated.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Gosh! I hope my parcel with my square doesnt go astray. :shock:


Please don't pull a ''Shirley'' and get yourself into a tizzy, Cathy. They have been arriving in record time around here and not one has had even any damage to the packaging since Bonnie's arrived. (grin)

If you don't hear from me in a few weeks, then you can get upset and begin checking from your end and I will check from mine if you have tracking numbers.

From time-to-time we need to remind ourselves that we just aren't THAT important that the universe is going to act against us over all others.

Please . . . no need to borrow trouble before it actually shows up on our door-step.

Ohio Joy


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Here's the French Onion Shepherd's Pie ===last week's KTP was split so you have to go into the original posting to get to the first page 15 for that week's KTP.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-255170-15.html

I'm still in search for the Lebanese salad posting - I gave away my printed copy...Off I go.

I know we were talking about French onion soup a while back - think it started with Kathy telling us she had had such a good bowl of it on one of her trips. so I thought you might enjoy this.

French Onion Shepheds Pie

1 lb. ground beef 
3-4 red potatoes 
1 C. of frozen peas 
1 C. of frozen corn 
1 C. of carrots sliced thin 
2 Tbs. of Worcestershire sauce 
½ tsp. of onion powder 
3 large onions 
1 bay leaf 
2 Tbs. of flour 
½ C. of white wine 
1 can (14oz) of beef broth 
1 Tbs. of butter 
¼ C. of sour cream 
¼ C. of milk 
salt and pepper to taste

Directions

In a sauté pan over medium heat, add 1 tablespoon of oil.

Add the onions, bay leaf, salt and pepper. Cook over for about 30 minutes stirring occasionally. You want the onions to caramelize and be sure not to burn them.

When the onions are caramelized, add the beef broth. Cook over low heat and allow the sauce to thicken.

In another large skillet, combine beef, onion powder, Worcestershire sauce, salt, and pepper. Brown the beef until fully cooked. Using a colander, drain the grease and return to the pan.

While the beef is still in the colander, pour the wine into the pan and continue to heat.

Next, add the onion sauce, beef, and carrots. Cook for about five minutes and add the peas and corn.

Stir the mixture and pour into a 13x9 inch pan.

Next you want to prepare your potatoes. Wash and slice the potatoes, but do not peel them. Boil in water until the potatoes are tender.

Next, add milk and sour cream and whip the potatoes with an electric mixer.

Pour the potatoes in the pan evenly, covering the meat and onion mixture completely.

Season with salt and pepper.

Bake in the over at 400 degrees for 30 to 35 minutes.

http://www.recipe4living.com/recipes/french_onion_shepherd_s_pie.htm

thewren


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

TNS said:


> Do let us know what you think of it once you've used it a few times. Who'd have imagined that a knitting and crochet site would also be a test lab?? :thumbup:


Oh yes I will let you all know how it goes and I will be very honest with my remarks. SO many of these gadgets we buy, end hidden in a closet, ha! 
When I moved last Dec, I was amazed at some of the things I'd bought over the years and hadn't used for many years, lol! 
Off to Goodwill they went, hopefully others are using them more than I did.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> A tid bit of information about beets for those who like them or for those that don't to try.
> 
> http://www.healthyfoodhouse.com/beetroot-a-powerful-keeper-of-our-health/


Just added to my favorites. Love beets, now I can start buying them again and actually eating/drinking everything. So many times most ending in the composter.

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Morning. I am finally rested from my trip. Hope to walk Maya in a little bit.
Plan to finish the hat today and work yarn ends ofcscarf in. With all this talk on steamers will mop living room and kitchen floors.
Kathy, gorgeous yarn.
Darowil congratulations on grand baby news.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

OOPS!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

jknappva said:


> That looks like such a wine spectacle! Thank you for sharing.
> Junek


should have been wonderful...the tablet strikes again! LOL!
JUnek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Some pictures my sister took on their weekend get-away on Chincoteague Island on the Eastern Shore of VA. For anyone not familiar with the island and Assateague Island, the Chincoteague Fire Dept. owns the Assateague Island wild ponies. The firemen round up some of the foals and auction them off every July to earn money for their volunteer fire dept. If anyone read the book as a child of Misty of Chincoteague, this will be familiar.
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

June --- love the photos of the horses -- and the owl photo is awesome. 

Here's a new definition of "happy" --- DGS at the Lego table at the local library!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

angelam said:


> Gwen when you've finished all that you and your steam mop would be very welcome over at my house! I've been thinking about getting one for a time now and I think all this chat has persuaded me to get one. :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well the house is nothing fancy; just an old big farmhouse but I do love it. There used to be quit a bit of acreage but over the decades it was sold off. We have just a tad over 3 acres Unfortunately the surrounding properties built up to less than desirable neighbors....trailer parks which I would not have any problem with but these are not kept up and the residents are not ones I would prefer. DH's great GF built the house and also graded the first air strip for the airport which is across the road using his team of mules, Thank goodness it is a relatively small airport.



kiwifrau said:


> How exciting living in a house built in 1875. My youngest sister just sold her historic home, very sad for her as she loved it dearly.
> Our (meaning my parents) 2nd family home in NZ was a huge house, had to be, after all there were 7 children in the family, lol!
> All wood, it was called, "Myrtle Villa". Burnt down many many years ago, now most of the street where homes used to be is all commercial buildings. Lot of history on that street, lots of memories for myself as well.
> 
> Good to know that these steam cleaners really work on hardwood after all. Guess when one wants to buy one ask your friends, family and KP members lol! There's always someone who has used whatever and gives you an honest opinion.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well I'm caught up now so I guess I need to get busy again. Boy was I worn out last night....LOL...I also managed to knock over my ott light and now the bulb is blown. Of course called JoAnn's and they do not have the size I need in stock, I'm going to check a couple of other places before ordering it online. Couldn't believe it costs $34! Oh well, I do use it daily and have really come to depend on it. 

Hope everyone has a relaxing and/or productive or both day/night. Sending healing prayers for those requesting. Will TTYL. {{{{{HUGS}}}}}


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

GweniepoohI also managed to knock over my ott light and now the bulb is blown. Of course called JoAnn's and they do not have the size I need in stock said:


> In my ongoing spring cleaning I managed to knock over my Rowenta iron, damaging it enough that it is unuseable...I have always been klutzy but this is a new high (or low) for me. Luckily I have a backup iron...will have to research new Rowentas and which model to get....there seem to be more now than when I bought mine.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I love the horse pictures. How wonderful to see them running in the wild. I would love to have a horse, but not the expense and care that goes with it!

Cute owl picture, too. 

Do you have to use a special light in the Ott lamps? I didn't know that, but I guess it would be one more way to get money since the lights last forever!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> June --- love the photos of the horses -- and the owl photo is awesome.
> 
> Here's a new definition of "happy" --- DGS at the Lego table at the local library!!


WOW!! Looks like all the kids are having a great time. Unfortunately, when we put toys in the childrens' section of the new library, it really caused a problem when parents tried to take the children home. Lots of screaming because they didn't want to leave. Of course, they were much younger than these children.
JK


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> My outside cat does that (pee) and I have to fence the very small veggie plot I have, even when I work in it he is trying to get in!!


And they like the dirt in the garden around the plants to use like kitty litter. :roll:
I let the dogs in this and had to bath Wicket, with ( as Julie puts it) the low undercarriage, not only were his feet filthy, so was his tummy and chest. We will have to get the fence done sooner than later. :shock: :roll: Fortunately he is so good about my washing him off, he's getting used to it. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Shirley, great news about the tests. Continued prayers for you both.
> 
> Hope babies aren't catching! My oldest DGD has been talking about a second one but says she is going to wait until she has her BA. Becca says one is enough although he is only about 18 months. Congrats to the new grand and great grand parents.
> 
> ...


Those are gorgeous yarns, I just want to reach through and pet them. 
David is in Council Bluffs, Iowa, he had called that he was getting loaded, then he called that he was sitting at the truck wash awaiting his turn, and that no, he didn't have a clue where he was taking his load. :? lol nothing like hurry up and wait huh? 
Stay safe out there. 
Hugs


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Back from cooking and eating tea. Sam David was eating his French Onion Sheperds Pie and suddenly in the middle of a converstaion he said this is absolutelly delicious. So another KTP recipe that willl be repeated.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where the sun is shining brightly. It is currently 1c/34f at 7:25am.The birds are a bit late with their songs as there is frost this morning.
> 
> Today's coffee with a view from about 45 minutes ago.
> 
> ...


So pretty!! 
Thank you! 
Hugs Back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and around to everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I can just imagine...our library has special zip top plastic bags that are bar-coded that are used for Lego Sets, Lincoln Logs, Tinker Toys, puzzles and other toys...so the kids are able to check out toys to take home---may not be the one that they specifically wanted, but usually is enough to placate the kid on the way out of the library.

This library has three tables (takes up a very large room)--one table with the Mega blocks for the younger ones - then the mid set - then the mini and micro mini sets....DGS seems to love the micro-mini sets which really take a lot of fine motor skills and concentration.



jknappva said:


> WOW!! Looks like all the kids are having a great time. Unfortunately, when we put toys in the childrens' section of the new library, it really caused a problem when parents tried to take the children home. Lots of screaming because they didn't want to leave. Of course, they were much younger than these children.
> JK


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> A tid bit of information about beets for those who like them or for those that don't to try.
> 
> http://www.healthyfoodhouse.com/beetroot-a-powerful-keeper-of-our-health/


I knew I liked beets for a reason.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Kaye, are you sure Christopher is the reluctant one? My youngest daughter resolutely refused to marry her partner and the father of her three children. She described marriage as 'legalised slavery', which left me wondering how she had seen me all through the years! Eventually, her brother-in-law, a solicitor, convinced her that her legal position and that of the children was very precarious in terms of property, inheritance etc, and that to take legal steps to put that right would be more expensive than getting married. The marriage eventually took place on their eldest child's 5th birthday, but to this day, she has kept her own name and objects very strongly to being called 'Mrs'.


No, several years ago when his friends were all having babies and not very well advised relationships, he declared he would never get married. lol... I think his point of view has been slowly changing since David and I got married, I think it will change further now that a baby is seemingly in the picture. 
Wonder who she saw that was a total slave? Well, I guess we all have our different points of view on things. lol


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Gosh! I hope my parcel with my square doesnt go astray. :shock:


I think the problems I have had are more to do with our postie system, rather than at the international level, certainly my box got through safely, and quickly to Joy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> well here i am feeding Serena and wanted to show her off on Skype and no one is signed in.  lol


I was sound asleep- sorry to miss out on seeing your special one!


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

jknappva said:


> WOW!! Looks like all the kids are having a great time. Unfortunately, when we put toys in the childrens' section of the new library, it really caused a problem when parents tried to take the children home. Lots of screaming because they didn't want to leave. Of course, they were much younger than these children.
> JK


Yea, I remember having a hard time, when David was younger, leaving some stores and a museum where there are children... spaces, with toys and/or colour pencils and such for painting... 
:roll:


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh, Shirley! I only had a moment to check in. I am so thrilled you got such wonderful results. Great way to start my chores. A smile is in my heart just for you.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I've caught up last week's and now working my way through this week's--being gone sure puts one back quite a few pages!

Great recipes once again, Sam--the banana one intrigues me, as I have never had that.

Kaye, so sorry to hear of your friend and his partner. {{{HUGS}}}

Caren, it only seems natural you would not feel up to cooking/baking, as you've had things turned upside down and backwards these last weeks--I'm sure your enjoyment of that will return with time.

Kate, I hope the rain has gone and you enjoy (or did!) your time in FL. 

Kati, good to see you again and I know how you feel about your baby going to school--but it will be an adventure for him and I hope he enjoys it.

Purple, glad your trip was good and you do look great in those photos! 

I'm up to page 11!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> my computer guy downloaded 8.0 and removed xp - which Microsoft is not going to support any longer - I could have shot him. none the less - I have learned how to use it. the one thing I did do - I absolutely could not make heads or tales of the word program in 8.0 - so I deleted it and put in my old word program much to his disgust - but I told him he didn't have time to teach me how to use it and I was not going to be frustrated while I learned to use it. so finally - I think I am set - until he thinks I need something else. I do want to upgrade to another computer maybe within the next year - I want to upgrade my ram to a terrabite and my harddrive to four terrabites. maybe I will ask ron to build me one himself. --- sam


Sam, I still run the old Word, as it works just fine for me and I just never activated the new one. The thing I found most frustrating was the picture editor on 8/8.1, as I'd been used to Photoshop and don't have it on this one. Sometimes I fire up the old desktop so I can use that program instead!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I knew I liked beets for a reason.


Eldest daughter made beetroot chutney last year I just about had it on everything ...she is refusing to make more this year as she complained for weeks that her house stank...how selfish is that?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> It may be Sam. We first switched to a chicken or lamb and rice food but now have them on a totally grain free food It does cost more but sure worth it compared to the constant scratching and vet bills.


I will mention this to DD--their beagle has had a lot of issues with itching and the vet tells them it's allergies, but I wonder if the vet has ever mentioned food...


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Kaye, my DD has been with her BF for a year, and even though they say are going to marry, they say it will still be a few years off. All of her friends are either married or are getting married. I don't want her to rush, especially if she has any doubts, but I'm not real crazy about them living together. She has promised that she would not get pregnant until they are married. Of course, accidents do happen!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Went to see Colin today, first time i have seen him out of bed for a few weeks and he is totally wasting away,he was never more than 10st 6lbs, would be surprised if he is hitting 7st now , jeans falling of him,and he seems to be giving up on talking,don't think I got a dozen words out of him in an hour,asleep most of the time.

finished the Holbrook shawl ,got it soaked and blocked will post pictures later.Made a start on the TereaRose shawl


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Beautiful morning pictures! Thank you for sharing.
> Good morning, Caren.
> Junek


You are most welcome :-D


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Went to see Colin today, first time i have seen him out of bed for a few weeks and he is totally wasting away,he was never more than 10st 6lbs, would be surprised if he is hitting 7st now , jeans falling of him,and he seems to be giving up on talking,don't think I got a dozen words out of him in an hour,asleep most of the time.
> 
> finished the Holbrook shawl ,got it soaked and blocked will post pictures later.Made a start on the TereaRose shawl


I am sorry to hear this latest on Colin- you need courage to live with this, will keep thinking positive for you both.
Looking forward to seeing your latest creations!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> *Test okay*
> 
> Hi everyone- I want to thank you all for bearing with me this past two weeks while I worried about the ultrasound for dh. Well, my doctor was on holidays and I just called the office and he has seen the results and filed the results without feeling the need to call us .
> --- which means it is nothing to worry about. Now all we have to wait for is the lower GI exam and I believe it will be okay as he is feeling so good. He always calls us immediately if there are problems with any of our tests but after what we were told about the descending aortic aneurism, I was really concerned. we were both worried to say the least. I can never express how much I appreciate and love you all for your constant love and support.
> ...


~~~SO glad the news has been good. Sorry you had so many days & nights of anxiety...but the relief is that much sweetier! :thumbup: :thumbup: Celebrate!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, I am still nowhere caught up on last weeks TP yet and its already after 10pm again! The days are flying by. We have had visitors coming and going most of the day. So I didnt get much achieved at all. Serena is still been sleeping most of the night, I cant believe how good she has been.  It has been cold and wet for the last few days and I am already complaining (LOL) and its not even Winter yet. :shock: Our temperature only got to 14c today. Dont like it.


Perhaps the good sleeping now is the reward for DD's having had such a difficult time before the birth--I like to think things even out!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Just heard from SIL. They think it may have been a wasp, he had anaphalatic reaction, got ambos to him quick and treated in time. Now has to carry epi pen at all times and have strong anti histamines in house. So so relieved. Think he will be sore forcsome days.


Glad to hear he will be okay--that kind of stuff can be terribly scary.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You are so right about not getting the awaited call from the doctor. Marianne has been having a good bit of trouble with her legs & feet swelling. Also her mom has been having problems, She has called the doctor for 4 days and left messages and he has yet to respond. When I talked to her today she said if she didn't hear from him today that she was going to be at his office when the door opened in the morning and demand to see him. She also is going to PT twice a week and the treatment there is quite painful...something with needles (not a tinge treatment). Please keep her in your prayers It has been quite a rouge couple of weeks for her.


~~~That's a doctor that did not do well in the bedside manner class! She is in our hearts! We'd be right there at the door if we could. I can't imagine a doctor not calling back! (#$%unspeakable words! :thumbdown: )


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> On a happier note, it seems I may be a grandma soon, they haven't been to the doctor yet but are trying to get her in to be seen. My son, said he didn't care if it was a boy or girl as long as it was healthy, I told him I had raised him right, but that a healthy little girl would not go amiss, but I'd take a boy too.


WOOHOO!


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

I just assembled 6 knitted and crocheted bouquets. I need one more for David's "graduation party" - and I should probably make one for me, haha - I don't keep any plants in the house, but knitted ones... why not?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> as long as I don't have to deal with them it is fine. bailee caught a garter snake a couple years ago - we kept it in an aquarium until someone let it go (no one will admit to it and it wasn't me) and even I was disappointed - I enjoyed watching it shed it's skin. they fed it baby mice from Meijer. the bearded dragon they have now is fun - I have held it once. lol --- sam


I had two iguanas--one got nearly 5 feet long including his tail--and I loved them! They were mainly vegetarian, though, as feeding them meat makes them kinda mean. I have wanted bearded dragons since I first saw them, too, but haven't had one yet.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> The evening sky tonight, thought I'd share brfore I head out to the local pool.
> Knittums checking out the desk.


That kitten is just adorable!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

I am always amazed when I finish blocking each shawl I do with the before and after effect,the colour is actually hyacinth..still ends to weave in


teresa rose is nearer apricot than yellow...fingering weight,really must look for a lace weight shawl so that I can use up some of my yarn


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Hello all. My usual and now weekly hello. I started the chemotherapy treatment last Thursday. Physically OK but that horrible muddle-headed anxiety is so hard to bear. I remember it all to well from chemo 33 years ago. My energy levels aren't great. I'll do my best to get a grasp of KTP goings-on. XX


Healing thoughts & blessings to you, dear Valerie.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Agnes, your shawl is breathtakingly beautiful. So glad you showed us ugly duckling to swan change.
Maya and i had lovely walk. Then I drove back to desert lot and tried to paint the Sierra's with prisma pencils. Oh my, afraid I'm not up to that yet. Got dizzy trying to get the ups and downs and side canyons. But fun to try. Swept, steamed and waxed living room floor. Trying to get a handle on housekeeping! Think it is time for a nap!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

agnescr said:


> I am always amazed when I finish blocking each shawl I do with the before and after effect,the colour is actually hyacinth..still ends to weave in
> 
> teresa rose is nearer apricot than yellow...fingering weight,really must look for a lace weight shawl so that I can use up some of my yarn


Beautiful Agnescr!! I have a couple of Dee`s shawls someday. I need an easy one to try for first lace. Started Edwina many times just can`t seem to get past the second repeat on the first chart!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Please keep her in your prayers It has been quite a rouge couple of weeks for her.


Continually sending good thoughts her way!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

I finished laundry, vacuumed and mopped, cleaned both bathrooms going to do a chicken stir fry for supper wirh lots of vegies and some brown rice. I am working tomorrow instead of today other gal needs tomorrow off. Its so nice to work with someone who is flexible and we switch as we need.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Some pictures my sister took on their weekend get-away on Chincoteague Island on the Eastern Shore of VA. For anyone not familiar with the island and Assateague Island, the Chincoteague Fire Dept. owns the Assateague Island wild ponies. The firemen round up some of the foals and auction them off every July to earn money for their volunteer fire dept. If anyone read the book as a child of Misty of Chincoteague, this will be familiar.
> Junek


Oh, I loved that book and always wanted to go there.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Beautiful Agnescr!! I have a couple of Dee`s shawls someday. I need an easy one to try for first lace. Started Edwina many times just can`t seem to get past the second repeat on the first chart!


Have you done Ashton? I managed to complete that one and have Edwina in the basket, started, but I haven't worked on it for a while.

Sorry to hear Colin's doing poorly, too, Agnes. Stay strong.

Well, I've caught up, at last. :shock: We left last Monday for California to visit his family and friends; it was nice but I am glad to be home. I did see dolphins AND whales in the ocean, which was quite exciting for me--something I've always wanted! My thumb is still acting up and so I did very little knitting over the past week or so. I find it frustrating but do have some exercises to do that seem to be helping. I must get things done, though!

We also went to the mission La Purisima (near Lompoc, CA), and very few people were there, so that was nice; the day got to 100F, though, so we spent quite a bit of time in the shade. Then, as we headed home it got a lot cooler and the wind was outrageous. I go back to work tomorrow and am dreading all I have to catch up on. But that's the price we pay for going away for a few days, and then Sunday is Mother's Day and we are having a lunch here, so I'll be making potato salad for that. We'll have his other family here then. I would love to have my own kids and GC here, but that's not to be. I'd also hoped to spend my birthday this year in Kentucky, but that's not going to happen either, with the timing of this trip. Well, I'll make the best of it as I can!

I've also got to get my driver's license renewed soon and we have to go to the grocery to restock the kitchen after being gone (DD stayed here and took care of the cats and herself but the cupboard's a bit bare now). I hope to get back into a routine soon (I'm not very pleasant when I am too long out of the routine). I do get tired of being around so many people (loved the farmer's market out there but too crowded) for days at a time, so I am looking forward to some quiet home-time now.

Happy days to all who had a birthday or anniversary that I missed, and hugs & blessings to all. I'll post some pictures once I've sorted them.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

agnescr said:


> I am always amazed when I finish blocking each shawl I do with the before and after effect,the colour is actually hyacinth..still ends to weave in
> 
> teresa rose is nearer apricot than yellow...fingering weight,really must look for a lace weight shawl so that I can use up some of my yarn


These are absolutely great!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi everybody, had to work today. 

Stayed up late watching North and South and knitting Barbie doll clothes. Fell asleep and woke up at 1:30am. Going to catch up.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Beautiful Agnescr!! I have a couple of Dee`s shawls someday. I need an easy one to try for first lace. Started Edwina many times just can`t seem to get past the second repeat on the first chart!


Thanks ,have a go at the Ashton..free pattern, plenty of advice


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

yarn bought at Mosaic in Mt. Prospect 


Oh, Kathy, I am drooling. I would love to find one like the one at the bottom. I love purple and can just see a scarf in that.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Hi everybody, had to work today.
> 
> Stayed up late watching North and South and knitting Barbie doll clothes. Fell asleep and woke up at 1:30am. Going to catch up.


June...I loved the Chincoteague pictures and the little owl; and Agnes, the lace knitting is just lovely. One of the things I found in my spring cleaning was DD's Barbie collection. Some of the Barbies have not aged well...think she will probably not want to keep them. But I also found the Barbie clothes my mother had knitted...and they are in perfect condition so those will definitely be kept. I remember that DD could always get the knitted clothes on and off more easily than the other ones...plus she loved the fact that they were made especially for her.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Agnes, I am heart broken for you and Colin.  

Trisha, 2 Babies :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Got to go and get supper going.
Check in later on.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> I am always amazed when I finish blocking each shawl I do with the before and after effect,the colour is actually hyacinth..still ends to weave in
> 
> teresa rose is nearer apricot than yellow...fingering weight,really must look for a lace weight shawl so that I can use up some of my yarn


The pictures speak for themselves, the effect is quite remarkable! Beautiful work!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

*Sorlenna* I had been hoping it was a trip to fetch your puppies- is anything resolving for them?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Darowil congratulations on grand baby news.


Not me- a friend. She is excited but would have preferred to wait awhile as her daughter only got married in January. And she has been very sick so they have been trying to get used to marriage while she is so sick and in a new job.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

A couple of pictures from Chicago mini-kap


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Went to see Colin today, first time i have seen him out of bed for a few weeks and he is totally wasting away,he was never more than 10st 6lbs, would be surprised if he is hitting 7st now , jeans falling of him,and he seems to be giving up on talking,don't think I got a dozen words out of him in an hour,asleep most of the time.
> 
> finished the Holbrook shawl ,got it soaked and blocked will post pictures later.Made a start on the TereaRose shawl


It's so hard watching people fade away in front of you isn't it? 
At least your mananging to knit again so something going right for you.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> *Sorlenna* I had been hoping it was a trip to fetch your puppies- is anything resolving for them?


Not quite yet.  I had hoped for such a trip as well but it hasn't happened so far. I am trying to work out how to fly them out--told BFF that I'd buy the ticket for her if she would bring them, but she says she can't fly, so I am not sure what will happen just yet.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Beautiful Agnescr!! I have a couple of Dee`s shawls someday. I need an easy one to try for first lace. Started Edwina many times just can`t seem to get past the second repeat on the first chart!


Her Ashton- it is designed for learning lace from. I posted a photo of it recently, will repost it but need to go onto the iPad (not a brilliant shot of it but gives an idea).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

The Ashton I see is popular suggestion. here is mine again


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> A couple of pictures from Chicago mini-kap


~~~and here are a few more from my camera......


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> A couple of pictures from Chicago mini-kap


~~~and here are a few more from my camera......


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

darowil said:


> The Ashton I see is popular suggestion. here is mine again


I have done the Ashton 6 times love that pattern....last one I did I added beads


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> I have done the Ashton 6 times love that pattern....last one I did I added beads


Looks good -what a good idea to add the beads. (better photo than mine as well)


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

darowil said:


> Looks good -what a good idea to add the beads. (better photo than mine as well)


I now use my tablet to take the pics.....send everything to dropbox so easy to find


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Looks good -what a good idea to add the beads. (better photo than mine as well)


I thought I had a photo of my Ashton on this computer but I can't find it--I'll have to look on the other drive. I agree that the beads are a great addition!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

It has been a busy week as I try to catch up with housework, cooking, working, reading and knitting. Congrats to those of you who are expecting to be grandmas, aunts, etch. Love new babies. Sugar...can't wait to see a new picture of yours. 

Love the pictures of the horses and knights. Caren's pool looks wonderful as well.

Sorry to hear that Colin is not doing well. Continuing to pray for him.

Kathy...I hope you get a load soon. 

I am tired so I will head off to sleep soon. Take care.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> I just assembled 6 knitted and crocheted bouquets. I need one more for David's "graduation party" - and I should probably make one for me, haha - I don't keep any plants in the house, but knitted ones... why not?


This sound lovely any chance of you posting a photo for us to see


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> That kitten is just adorable!


Thank you she is so much fun to watch.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> I am always amazed when I finish blocking each shawl I do with the before and after effect,the colour is actually hyacinth..still ends to weave in
> 
> teresa rose is nearer apricot than yellow...fingering weight,really must look for a lace weight shawl so that I can use up some of my yarn


That is beautiful very well done.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Agnes, the blocked Holbrook is absolutely gorgeous.

Thank you for sharing the picture.

Ohio Joy


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

pacer said:


> It has been a busy week as I try to catch up with housework, cooking, working, reading and knitting. Congrats to those of you who are expecting to be grandmas, aunts, etch. Love new babies. Sugar...can't wait to see a new picture of yours.
> 
> Love the pictures of the horses and knights. Caren's pool looks wonderful as well.
> 
> ...


~~~Ditto... heart-felt feelings, prayers, and support vibes being sent to all in need ....and to all in general. Congrats on all the new babies....we have 2 coming in our family in August & September (I'm gonna be a GREAT aunt! :lol: ).
My sone keeps telling me he plans on a big family, but.....when is he gonna' start???? Meanwhile, I am practicing my knitting on the other.

I have been busy coming out of the winter hibernation....things are beginning to get better. My leg is healing well....almost "there". We have had several rains and no more leaking of the ceiling, so repairs may begin to happen there; we got the 2 busted pipes at the cottage fixed....ready to open for the summer soon - [when it gets warm enough]....(DH was anxious, so he has already put in his tomato & cucumber plants!). I feel like I am waking up from a "long winter's nap". 

I am switching from "winter" knitting to baby knitting. Fun! All kinds of ideas floating through my head...all I want to do all day is knit. My stash needs to be used up!

I've missed all the details of what has been happening in the KTP world....I skimmed through, looking at pictures....Caren, as always, beautiful shots! I couldn't find any details...a robbery? Not fair! Love your continued positive attitude. Shirley, glad the news finally came back positively (or is it negatively??), I didn't keep notes as I was skimming through....I know several are having difficult times, others are getting better....and in lovely fashion - the KTP is supportive all 'round!

Looking forward to some potential get-togethers this summer....and the KAP in October! Glad to be back out of the snow drifts! :thumbup:

I've rambled enough.....later!
Carol il/oh


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Okay...I'm still not organized. I kept reading about the Onion Shepard's Pie...I thought I had it saved....but now, can't find it, and I would like to fix it tomorrow. Can anyone direct me to the recipe?
Carol il/oh


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Great news, Shirley, now hopefully they can get the GI series done soon & there will be good news there as well.

Trisha, congrats on all the new babies to come in your family.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Carol -- go back to page 50 of this tea party---I had trouble finding it again also, so reposted it.



cmaliza said:


> Okay...I'm still not organized. I kept reading about the Onion Shepard's Pie...I thought I had it saved....but now, can't find it, and I would like to fix it tomorrow. Can anyone direct me to the recipe?
> Carol il/oh


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

darowil said:


> The Ashton I see is popular suggestion. here is mine again


I think I have it somewhere, will dig it out and give it a try when I get this sweater finished.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Carol -- go back to page 50 of this tea party---I had trouble finding it again also, so reposted it.


Rookie did you find the Lebanese salad? I would like it also if you have.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I did get it --- anonymous phone number left it on my phone as a text....actually, I know who it was who was so kind to share it again. I'll send it to you via regular email.

I've been thinking of all the "extras" that could go in: rice, cous cous, quinoa, lentils, bulgar, barley. DH found the za'atar....but I think it was fine with just the garlic, cumin, cilantro, and thyme. The other ingredient was sumac...I'll look for that next---another herb I'm having problems finding is mace---I think it's used a lot in Europe.



Pup lover said:


> Rookie did you find the Lebanese salad? I would like it also if you have.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

10 minutes to 10 and I am going to catch up and then get to bed.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 wrote:
Ooh, Daralene, I love that!! I'm definitely wanting to make a sweater using that, here's the rest of the sweater. 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fulmar

What a beautiful sweater but sure looks complicated. I love that ribbing.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

okay caught up and off to bed. see you tomorrow.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Onthewingsofadove wrote:
All is well.Just busy. We sold the townhouse in London so now we are in "moving mode". I've rented warehouse space to use temperarily until we can decide what we want to keep and whether we will buy another place locally.We have a lot of furniture. When I married my late husband we combined homes and he was an antiques dealer. He passed three days after I retired from teaching. I moved home to London to look after Mother and when she passed I added her furniture to my furniture stash. After being single for several years, I found Stewart and we also combined two households of furniture.
I see a large yard sale in my future.

Trisha


Sounds like iit will be huge sale! all those houses combined.


Sure would be an interesting sale to attend.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Carol -- go back to page 50 of this tea party---I had trouble finding it again also, so reposted it.


~~~Thank you.....got it!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes and of course JoAnn's didm't have th one I needed so I had to order it. Dang near blind without it latey.
quote=pammie1234]I love the horse pictures. How wonderful to see them running in the wild. I would love to have a horse, but not the expense and care that goes with it!

Cute owl picture, too.

Do you have to use a special light in the Ott lamps? I didn't know that, but I guess it would be one more way to get money since the lights last forever![/quote]


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

WOW what a difference the blocking made! It is magnificent.


agnescr said:


> I am always amazed when I finish blocking each shawl I do with the before and after effect,the colour is actually hyacinth..still ends to weave in
> 
> teresa rose is nearer apricot than yellow...fingering weight,really must look for a lace weight shawl so that I can use up some of my yarn


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is beautiful, my favorite color too, One of these days[,,,,(sigh) I'll give it a gry.quote=agnescr]I have done the Ashton 6 times love that pattern....last one I did I added beads[/quote]


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm going to try knitting a bit, I think. My thumb feels a bit better--need to get my squares done!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Taking a break and wanted to get caught up. I'm beginning to feel the pressure of a house that is not ready for company! I think it is time to stop organizing and get everything picked up and out of sight. I plan on doing the floors on Friday. So tomorrow is my last day to hit it hard. If I get frustrated I'll get on and maybe all of you can calm me down! I am knitting on my "breaks" so that helps. I wish I was a housecleaner! Pup and Gwen, you are welcome to come help! I need your energy!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

We're in the line of a severe thunderstorm so I need to get off this. Love the pictures of the shawls, flowers, etc. And hearing about the grandbabies. All mine are grown or nearly but no greats! Guess I'll have to enjoy YOURS!~!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Agnes, your shawls are lovely, especially the purple one with beads.
Sorry Colin isn't doing well, sad to watch someone fade way.

Kathy, what pretty yarn, can't wait to see what you make from it.
Darowil, did I read you a going to be grandma? Congrats
Love all the great photos posted, I have not had much time on here the last few days. I am so glad the funeral is finally over, it went pretty well, my brother did better than I expected, her relatives are still around, leaving tomorrow, I think he will be relieved when they leave & he can get back to work. He has been staying here until they leave, he said if they get in his house they may not take the hint to leave again. Both him & DH now have colds, last night I tried to sleep to coughing in " stereo". I hope they both sleep better tonight as I am beat.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

pammie1234 said:


> Taking a break and wanted to get caught up. I'm beginning to feel the pressure of a house that is not ready for company! I think it is time to stop organizing and get everything picked up and out of sight. I plan on doing the floors on Friday. So tomorrow is my last day to hit it hard. If I get frustrated I'll get on and maybe all of you can calm me down! I am knitting on my "breaks" so that helps. I wish I was a housecleaner! Pup and Gwen, you are welcome to come help! I need your energy!


Oh, woman, I'm not a housekeeper either, no matter how much I vow to do better. Just too much fun to knit/sew/cook/garden. And I almost never have company. Close friends can't tolerate the cat, the marigolds, etc.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Oh, woman, I'm not a housekeeper either, no matter how much I vow to do better. Just too much fun to knit/sew/cook/garden. And I almost never have company. Close friends can't tolerate the cat, the marigolds, etc.


Yea! I have company! I think there are a lot of us that feel this way. I just come from a family of "neatkins!" My DS and DD can both get going and stick with it until it is done. I take breaks and get distracted. I am on a time crunch-Friday at 5:30. I hope I make it!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Yea! I have company! I think there are a lot of us that feel this way. I just come from a family of "neatkins!" My DS and DD can both get going and stick with it until it is done. I take breaks and get distracted. I am on a time crunch-Friday at 5:30. I hope I make it!


Why not tell them that's what you want for Mother's Day--for them to clean your house?! :XD:

Ours has been moved to Saturday, as DD had a previous commitment and couldn't be here lunchtime on Sunday.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Loved the horse pics.
Went to sangha. Al made salmon for dinner yum. Now zone out time.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

56 pages... don't know if I will be able to catch up this week...

I did want to report that my Braava arrived yesterday and I have been playing with it today... It really is quiet and easy to operate. The battery charge really did last a long time. The jury is still out though. It seems to be best in larger rooms... not so much in the bathrooms and utility room. also, I have French vanilla grout and it doesn't really get down to the grout. I think I will have to clean all the grout and then see if it will keep it clean by more frequent washings. I should seal the grout, but never seem to have it all clean at the same time. I guess that should be a 15 minute a day job until it is all done.

I only did one room with the dusting feature. My wood laminate is very dark and very shiny. I think I will still have to Bona it and buff dry frequently, at least in the living room. it will be good in the bedrooms to go under the beds and raised furniture. There aren't as many footprints and such in those rooms. I have a very large dust mop, so it really is almost faster to use that and not have to move everything onto the rug in the living room... DH really thinks we need a cat now.... so we can put a rabbit skin on the brave and watch the cat try to "kill" it...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Kay, So very sorry to hear about Scotty's death. It is a risk every police officer faces but we seldom know them personally. Prayers being sent for the families.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Quick stop to post a funny that was on my Facebook page.

Loves the shawls that have been posted. Haven't worked on my latest one since Saturday. Did get the baby sweater done to the first sleeve. Hope the second one goes smoother. Worked on my newest sock for a bit today.

No load. Fingers crossed for Thursday.

Take care,

Kathy


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Taking a break and wanted to get caught up. I'm beginning to feel the pressure of a house that is not ready for company! I think it is time to stop organizing and get everything picked up and out of sight. I plan on doing the floors on Friday. So tomorrow is my last day to hit it hard. If I get frustrated I'll get on and maybe all of you can calm me down! I am knitting on my "breaks" so that helps. I wish I was a housecleaner! Pup and Gwen, you are welcome to come help! I need your energy!


Now is not the time for organizing. Now is the time for clearing the clutter into closets and just dusting and doing the floors... actual cleaning. After they leave, you can take one bag at a time and organize it. ONE bag at a time.

Keep in mind that I have been playing with the floor cleaner and doing laundry today, but mostly on the computer ... have recently gotten hooked on some games and haven't even been keeping up on here. Then there is the yard... one more flat to plant, but not too worried since we will have rain tonight...

Maybe you need to come knit at my place and just keep me company so I keep at it.... I do better when I have someone to talk to and keep me distracted from the fact that I am actually cleaning!!!! (And I don't have squares knit yet.....)


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Now is not the time for organizing. Now is the time for clearing the clutter into closets and just dusting and doing the floors... actual cleaning. After they leave, you can take one bag at a time and organize it. ONE bag at a time.
> 
> Keep in mind that I have been playing with the floor cleaner and doing laundry today, but mostly on the computer ... have recently gotten hooked on some games and haven't even been keeping up on here. Then there is the yard... one more flat to plant, but not too worried since we will have rain tonight...
> 
> That is pretty much what will happen tomorrow; get stuff out of sight! Next week I hope to start getting some flowers and plant them and clean up the back yard. I have so many leaves on the patio and when the dogs don't come in quickly, they blow in the house! Cleaning is just so not fun for me!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

TNS said:


> Jynx, I wonder why microwaves seem to fox some people. I've had the same experience with a couple of elderly friends here, yet my mum was always able to operate hers. I even wrote out a very simple instruction card for a couple of things (hot drink/soup and cooking a ready meal) using little coloured dots on the microwave control panel but to no avail. This did work for my in-laws, after a few practice runs, but we don't try anything complicated. I think anything new seems to be regarded with fear for quite a long time........good luck with your mum's microwave adventure.


she seems to be OK now... but we are thinking of taping over everything but the numbers and the stop button so that she doesn't get overwhelmed with all the things she really doesn't need. I think it is just too hard for her to read the buttons now. Of course, getting her to go along with any aides is another story..... She isn't old, ya know!!! Doesn't need any notes, reminders, aides of any kind...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Jynx, I was going to suggest that you write down the directions/steps, also. Of course, you cannot make her read them! It is such a worry when you know they are not eating. How does she do with the stove top/oven? Even though it takes longer, that might be easier. Sometimes older people feel more inadequate when dealing with digital technology.


she has two ovens, one is convection and that totally confuses her. the only thing she has ever fixed in the oven in the two years is cookies... and burns them about 1/2 the time. I am not sure she has ever used the glass cook top. she did buy one of those convection burners so that she could cook healthier. That is when I began to suspect she couldn't operate any of the other things... and she couldn't work the burner either... even when Gerry gave her several demos... She had gotten so used to eating out and just reheating while dad was in the nursing home.... She buys all these canned goods and I don't think has ever opened a can in the two years she has been here. She has a good appetite though.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

machriste said:


> I wonder why microwaves seem to fox some people. I've had the same experience with a couple of elderly
> 
> It's because one of the losses that occur with dementias is the ability to do things that require sequencing--making pudding, even brushing teeth. The simpler you can make the task, the better.
> 
> Jynx, you might trying written instructions taped right on the microwave. Number the steps and use high contrast (like a black felt tip pen on white or light yellow paper.


I think her problem is not being able to really read the buttons... and there are too many specialty ones. She knows how to fix the food, just not how to hit the right buttons. On hers, you really only have to hit the number and it will turn on automatically for that number of minutes. It is when she gets frustrated and starts punching everything that she gets the fan on or the clock off or some such and then can't correct it.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> hollyhocks - I must plant some this year - I love them. wonder how they will do in a large pot. --- sam


My grandfather had a Rose of Sharon tree and the flowers are very much like hollyhocks. We always made little dolls out of them... a bud for the head and an upside down flower for the skirt with toothpick arms....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Have to tell my husband that...he is the one that cooks and the kitchen is his domain!!! I have been busy making chemo caps for the Knots of Love Knit-a-Thon yearly fund raiser and now there is a need for the PICC Line Bandage Covers that are easy to make but do take time. I have set aside other projects to help this worthy cause anyway I can. It is really hot here in California, Southern California that is...need rain!!


Mine does the cooking too, but oh the mess in the kitchen..... I have not seen the PICC line covers. Could you share that pattern? That might be a nice break from the hats.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I think her problem is not being able to really read the buttons... and there are too many specialty ones. She knows how to fix the food, just not how to hit the right buttons. On hers, you really only have to hit the number and it will turn on automatically for that number of minutes. It is when she gets frustrated and starts punching everything that she gets the fan on or the clock off or some such and then can't correct it.


What if you got her a dial one so all she needed to do was turn the one dial? I'm assuming you are talking for rehating rather than cooking? Becuase if so you could tape the dial that adjusts the power level on the one spot so can ignore it.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Jynx, I know that is so frustrating for you. My mom was legally blind (macular degeneration). She always had poor eyesight, but then she could not see straight ahead, only peripherally. We had to get everything in large print, but cooking was a problem. The Lighthouse for the Blind came over and put paint or nail polish on temps used more often. That helped somewhat.It was just all very hard. It was hard seeing her try to read. Of course this is my first Mother's Day without her, so I'm a little sad.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

agnescr said:


> Went to see Colin today, first time i have seen him out of bed for a few weeks and he is totally wasting away,he was never more than 10st 6lbs, would be surprised if he is hitting 7st now , jeans falling of him,and he seems to be giving up on talking,don't think I got a dozen words out of him in an hour,asleep most of the time.
> 
> finished the Holbrook shawl ,got it soaked and blocked will post pictures later.Made a start on the TereaRose shawl


So sorry you have to go through this, and hope you can be strong. Comforting wishes coming your way. I'm looking forward to seeing your Holbrook.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

agnescr said:


> I am always amazed when I finish blocking each shawl I do with the before and after effect,the colour is actually hyacinth..still ends to weave in
> 
> teresa rose is nearer apricot than yellow...fingering weight,really must look for a lace weight shawl so that I can use up some of my yarn


It's am amazing transformation, such a pretty shawl (when blocked!!) and your work is perfection.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I thought I had a photo of my Ashton on this computer but I can't find it--I'll have to look on the other drive. I agree that the beads are a great addition!


I thought bead knitting was difficult till I tried purples tutorial on it, I used the crochet hook method,easy and effective :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

agnescr said:


> I thought bead knitting was difficult till I tried purples tutorial on it, I used the crochet hook method,easy and effective :thumbup:


Thank you Agnes. I'm looking for another shawl pattern to do. I wear myy Ashton such a lot. Any suggestions as what to try next?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Please don't pull a ''Shirley'' and get yourself into a tizzy, Cathy. They have been arriving in record time around here and not one has had even any damage to the packaging since Bonnie's arrived. (grin)
> 
> If you don't hear from me in a few weeks, then you can get upset and begin checking from your end and I will check from mine if you have tracking numbers.
> 
> ...


Its ok.... I was mostly joking LOL. I dont panic easily. I have faith in the mailing systems ( I think) :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from rainy Surrey, which is just what my rhubarb needs.
GS was brilliant as Macbeth in the school play last night, it was really very funny and the children enjoyed doing it.
I'm off on an outing with the WI today and I also havbe a few more things to sort out for our American/Canadian trip.
Healing vibes and hugs to all.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Some pictures my sister took on their weekend get-away on Chincoteague Island on the Eastern Shore of VA. For anyone not familiar with the island and Assateague Island, the Chincoteague Fire Dept. owns the Assateague Island wild ponies. The firemen round up some of the foals and auction them off every July to earn money for their volunteer fire dept. If anyone read the book as a child of Misty of Chincoteague, this will be familiar.
> Junek


Fantastic photos. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> June --- love the photos of the horses -- and the owl photo is awesome.
> 
> Here's a new definition of "happy" --- DGS at the Lego table at the local library!!


 :thumbup: My DS would have loved that. Lego is great.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think the problems I have had are more to do with our postie system, rather than at the international level, certainly my box got through safely, and quickly to Joy.


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

agnescr said:


> Eldest daughter made beetroot chutney last year I just about had it on everything ...she is refusing to make more this year as she complained for weeks that her house stank...how selfish is that?


LOL :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

agnescr said:


> Went to see Colin today, first time i have seen him out of bed for a few weeks and he is totally wasting away,he was never more than 10st 6lbs, would be surprised if he is hitting 7st now , jeans falling of him,and he seems to be giving up on talking,don't think I got a dozen words out of him in an hour,asleep most of the time.
> 
> finished the Holbrook shawl ,got it soaked and blocked will post pictures later.Made a start on the TereaRose shawl


Sorry to hear that Colin doesnt seem to be getting better. HUGS


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Perhaps the good sleeping now is the reward for DD's having had such a difficult time before the birth--I like to think things even out!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: I like that type of thinking.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

agnescr said:


> I am always amazed when I finish blocking each shawl I do with the before and after effect,the colour is actually hyacinth..still ends to weave in
> 
> teresa rose is nearer apricot than yellow...fingering weight,really must look for a lace weight shawl so that I can use up some of my yarn


Wow, just beautiful.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from rainy Surrey, which is just what my rhubarb needs.
> GS was brilliant as Macbeth in the school play last night, it was really very funny and the children enjoyed doing it.
> I'm off on an outing with the WI today and I also havbe a few more things to sort out for our American/Canadian trip.
> Healing vibes and hugs to all.


I can feel the rising excitement.... :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Hi everybody, had to work today.
> 
> Stayed up late watching North and South and knitting Barbie doll clothes. Fell asleep and woke up at 1:30am. Going to catch up.


Oh, I used to love North and South.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

TNS said:


> I can feel the rising excitement.... :thumbup: :thumbup:


Found out last night that another KP friend will be joining us in Toronto. :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning from Great Bend where it is 5.5c/42f at 5:42am with promises of getting as high as 21c/70f. I have errands to take care of first thing this morning. The deck repairs have been finished. I like this contractor, I will use them in the future. 

Today's coffee. The sunrise is spectacular this morning. 

Healing energy to those that need it. Hugs for all. Have a wonderful day!!!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from rainy Surrey, which is just what my rhubarb needs.
> GS was brilliant as Macbeth in the school play last night, it was really very funny and the children enjoyed doing it.
> I'm off on an outing with the WI today and I also havbe a few more things to sort out for our American/Canadian trip.
> Healing vibes and hugs to all.


Good morning Josephine, the children look a sir they are having fun. I have been waiting patiently for my rhubarb to get big enough to harvest, it won't be long now. 
Gentle hugs to you.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> Taking a break and wanted to get caught up. I'm beginning to feel the pressure of a house that is not ready for company! I think it is time to stop organizing and get everything picked up and out of sight. I plan on doing the floors on Friday. So tomorrow is my last day to hit it hard. If I get frustrated I'll get on and maybe all of you can calm me down! I am knitting on my "breaks" so that helps. I wish I was a housecleaner! Pup and Gwen, you are welcome to come help! I need your energy!


I know exactly how you feel but I work far better under pressure. Can get an awful lot done when time is limited but spend too much time on the computer when I feel I have plenty of time before company arrives! You'll get there in the end - and if you don't I bet they'll never notice!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> Jynx, I know that is so frustrating for you. My mom was legally blind (macular degeneration). She always had poor eyesight, but then she could not see straight ahead, only peripherally. We had to get everything in large print, but cooking was a problem. The Lighthouse for the Blind came over and put paint or nail polish on temps used more often. That helped somewhat.It was just all very hard. It was hard seeing her try to read. Of course this is my first Mother's Day without her, so I'm a little sad.


My mum is legally blind also and I have put coloured dots and lines on buttons and stove top knob and oven switch etc. Mind you she would no way be able to cope with a microwave but that is also as she is now 89 and has never used one ever. To learn how and understand it and struggle with sight would be too frustrating for her.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is 5.5c/42f at 5:42am with promises of getting as high as 21c/70f. I have errands to take care of first thing this morning. The deck repairs have been finished. I like this contractor, I will use them in the future.
> 
> Today's coffee. The sunrise is spectacular this morning.
> 
> Healing energy to those that need it. Hugs for all. Have a wonderful day!!!!


It sounds like you are finally warming up a bit. I must share that here overnight our temperature dropped to 2.2c :shock: I was frozen when I got up at 6.30am.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> It sounds like you are finally warming up a bit. I must share that here overnight our temperature dropped to 2.2c :shock: I was frozen when I got up at 6.30am.


Yes it is warming up as long as it doesn't get too warm. I much prefer the cold. 
Brrr that is cold for you, I can see why you were frozen. Hope it warms up for you.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes it is warming up as long as it doesn't get too warm. I much prefer the cold.
> Brrr that is cold for you, I can see why you were frozen. Hope it warms up for you.


Heading into Winter, i will just have to put up with it for a few months.  I bought myself a new dressing gown yesterday, very warm and snuggly.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Heading into Winter, i will just have to put up with it for a few months.  I bought myself a new dressing gown yesterday, very warm and snuggly.


I forgot yo hare headed into winter. I have fuzzy dressing gowns for winter, very cosy.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Heading out and about to try and get things done by a reasonable hour today.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Dreamweaver said:


> 56 pages... don't know if I will be able to catch up this week...
> DH really thinks we need a cat now.... so we can put a rabbit skin on the brave and watch the cat try to "kill" it...


Oh, ROFLOL-- cat comment! mine would be right there, helping! And I hear you about catching up on reading this!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Heading into Winter, i will just have to put up with it for a few months.  I bought myself a new dressing gown yesterday, very warm and snuggly.


Sounds like a good idea. You can't control the weather so you might as well treat yourself to something to help you cope with it!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

angelam said:


> Sounds like a good idea. You can't control the weather so you might as well treat yourself to something to help you cope with it!


 :thumbup: I would love to be able to go to Queensland for the winter months. LOL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: I would love to be able to go to Queensland for the winter months. LOL


Hi, Cathy! How is Serena?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> It sounds like you are finally warming up a bit. I must share that here overnight our temperature dropped to 2.2c :shock: I was frozen when I got up at 6.30am.


Now that is cold- and winter is not here. How cold does it normally get? Thats a very cold night for us even in winter.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Now that is cold- and winter is not here. How cold does it normally get? Thats a very cold night for us even in winter.


It's going to get up to 85 here today.....phew! We're heading out soon to drive down to Naples- a recommendation from a friend who loves the place, and I do hope I like it too or I'm going to have to lie! Luke and Co are on holiday in Portugal this week and he seems to be enjoying it! Better go now, got a couple of hours drive in front of us....hope all stay well, and I hope Colin is improved a bit today, Agnes. Lataaa, as Joe used to say.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is 5.5c/42f at 5:42am with promises of getting as high as 21c/70f. I have errands to take care of first thing this morning. The deck repairs have been finished. I like this contractor, I will use them in the future.
> 
> Today's coffee. The sunrise is spectacular this morning.
> 
> Healing energy to those that need it. Hugs for all. Have a wonderful day!!!!


WOW! Quick job on the deck. I know you're glad to find someone who does good work and finishes quickly.
Lovely sky.
Hope you have a great day.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KateB said:


> It's going to get up to 85 here today.....phew! We're heading out soon to drive down to Naples- a recommendation from a friend who loves the place, and I do hope I like it too or I'm going to have to lie! Luke and Co are on holiday in Portugal this week and he seems to be enjoying it! Better go now, got a couple of hours drive in front of us....hope all stay well, and I hope Colin is improved a bit today, Agnes. Lataaa, as Joe used to say.


Oh, I just love Luke's happy smile. He must be the happiest baby/boy ever!!
Junek


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Oh, I just love Luke's happy smile. He must be the happiest baby/boy ever!!
> Junek


He has his moments!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Kate I just love that smile. :thumbup: 



Signing in so I can go back and catch up.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hi, Cathy! How is Serena?


Sorry I missed you again. I got to watching Pretty Woman (again) on the TV. She is fine.. doing really well. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Now that is cold- and winter is not here. How cold does it normally get? Thats a very cold night for us even in winter.


Its very cold for us too even for winter. I dont know where it came from... hopefully a one off for now. :shock:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> It's going to get up to 85 here today.....phew! We're heading out soon to drive down to Naples- a recommendation from a friend who loves the place, and I do hope I like it too or I'm going to have to lie! Luke and Co are on holiday in Portugal this week and he seems to be enjoying it! Better go now, got a couple of hours drive in front of us....hope all stay well, and I hope Colin is improved a bit today, Agnes. Lataaa, as Joe used to say.


Great to hear from you while you on holiday. Luke is just SO gorgeous.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> It's going to get up to 85 here today.....phew! We're heading out soon to drive down to Naples- a recommendation from a friend who loves the place, and I do hope I like it too or I'm going to have to lie! Luke and Co are on holiday in Portugal this week and he seems to be enjoying it! Better go now, got a couple of hours drive in front of us....hope all stay well, and I hope Colin is improved a bit today, Agnes. Lataaa, as Joe used to say.


Sounds like a good holiday. Looks like Luke is enjoying his as well!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

all caught up.

Gage had a bit of an accident last night. he crashed on his bike and he hit his groin on the part where the handle bars meet the bike. had to go and get him. there was swelling and some bleeding. called telehealth and they said to keep an eye on him and take him to the doctors today if I can get him in.

praying and hoping that there is no damage.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Agnes so sad to hear how Colin is failing; continuing to pray for him an for you,

Kate sounds like you are having a nice time, I've heard good things about Naples but ever been there myself. Hope it is a fun mini trip. Love Luke's picture.

Beautiful sunrise Caren. 

Yesterday DD and I managed to clean the glassed in porch. Oh my goodness was it ever a big task. Only thing to do there now is mop. Today need to run a few errands and am going to meet DD (Hannah) on her break at work and take her to lunch. House cleaning wise I hope to get my yarn that is overflowing from the craft room stored neatly. At least I don't have company coming like some of you folks do but then again any company I have just would have to overlook any clutter....they know me ad if they are offended they can pick up or clean for me...ROFL

DD has asked if we could have a surprise cookout next Thursday to celebrate DH's birthday. We've contact just a few of his friends and family. Hopefully no one will spill the beans and he will truly be surprised. 

Well, if I'm going to get anything done I guess I need to check out the daily digest and then get dressed and busy. Will TTYL.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Have a great day Gwen.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Off I go now as I have to get to the bank and get gage some more Tylenol.

See you all later on.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> all caught up.
> 
> Gage had a bit of an accident last night. he crashed on his bike and he hit his groin on the part where the handle bars meet the bike. had to go and get him. there was swelling and some bleeding. called telehealth and they said to keep an eye on him and take him to the doctors today if I can get him in.
> 
> praying and hoping that there is no damage.


O, I'm so sorry to hear that, I do hope he'll be alright, nothing serious, *hugs*


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Gage had a bit of an accident last night.
> 
> praying and hoping that there is no damage.


Oh no! Bless him--I hope he recovers quickly and there's nothing more to worry about.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you Agnes. I'm looking for another shawl pattern to do. I wear myy Ashton such a lot. Any suggestions as what to try next?


Lace weight I would go for Edwina or Glenallen
fingering(3ply/4ply) Alexandra or the new Teresa-Rose

But any of Dee,s patterns are stunning

Pashmina this one is stunning and free

sorry seems puter doing its own thing...wrong pics and wont let me delete

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/padma-pashmina-wrap


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Woke up to sunshine this a.m. and it's the first day that's felt like an "iced coffee" day -- maybe we're heading into summer after all!?

I'm doing some last minute put away, etc. and then knitting for the day---have to start and make good progress on the wedding shawl

Agnes---keeping you and Colin in my prayers.

Caren - glad the deck is fixed and that you found a reliable contractor.

We're having the last of the left overs tonight and then it will be time to cook again---I think if the weather stays this way that something on the grill sounds great. The Farmer's market will be opening soon and the first thing I'll get is rhubarb since mine was dug under with the roto tiller last fall.

Has anyone grown or eaten ramps? I see them use it on the cooking shows as the first available vegetable in the spring and that it has a short growing season...maybe I'll try some of those too.

Love the shawls -- hope mine turn out half that good.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Sorry I missed you again. I got to watching Pretty Woman (again) on the TV. She is fine.. doing really well. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Yes I sort of worked that out- daytime is spent furiously knitting Guernseys- the Cream and the Blue!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> all caught up.
> 
> Gage had a bit of an accident last night. he crashed on his bike and he hit his groin on the part where the handle bars meet the bike. had to go and get him. there was swelling and some bleeding. called telehealth and they said to keep an eye on him and take him to the doctors today if I can get him in.
> 
> praying and hoping that there is no damage.


Painful enough for anyone, female or male- hoping he is recovering!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Lace weight I would go for Edwina or Glenallen
> fingering(3ply/4ply) Alexandra or the new Teresa-Rose
> 
> But any of Dee,s patterns are stunning
> ...


Glorious work, Ages- as I have come to expect from your needles! How is your finger? And Colin- I've not seen an update for today!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

i


Lurker 2 said:


> Glorious work, Ages- as I have come to expect from your needles! How is your finger? And Colin- I've not seen an update for today!


Heard nothing today so far..his youngest son and friend usually visit Thursdays so I will probably have to wait till I go see Colin tomorrow before I find out how he is

thank you all for your kind thoughts and prayers for Colin xx


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Off I go now as I have to get to the bank and get gage some more Tylenol.
> 
> See you all later on.


Oh I hope Gage recovers soon with no further problem


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Happy Day! It is raining in North Texas. We need the rain so badly and it is most welcome.
We just arrived home from therapy and have a bit of a brake bfore we leave for another drs apt this afternoon. I am still the driver so it gives me a chance to knit while I wait. Today was not very productive. Ended up frogging everything I know. Oh well. that is life.
We are continueing to improve. DH has decided to leave the walker at home, using just a cane. Progress!
I have my yearly CT scan tomorrow. I don't enjoy it but it is needful. Need to keep track of my kidneys. 
Congradulations to each who have good news, new babies, birthdays etc.
Prayers for those who need them. I am amazed daily at the goodness and mercy of God.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from rainy Surrey, which is just what my rhubarb needs.
> GS was brilliant as Macbeth in the school play last night, it was really very funny and the children enjoyed doing it.
> I'm off on an outing with the WI today and I also havbe a few more things to sort out for our American/Canadian trip.
> Healing vibes and hugs to all.


How cool is that! I love Macbeth, and the witches are adorable! I'm glad it was a big success.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

angelam said:


> I know exactly how you feel but I work far better under pressure. Can get an awful lot done when time is limited but spend too much time on the computer when I feel I have plenty of time before company arrives! You'll get there in the end - and if you don't I bet they'll never notice!


Me, too! I have so much to do and I've been on this silly computer!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Kate B., what a beautiful smile! My DS, BIL and 2 great nephews are coming tomorrow, and I am so excited. I'm ready for some baby love!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> WOW! Quick job on the deck. I know you're glad to find someone who does good work and finishes quickly.
> Lovely sky.
> Hope you have a great day.
> Junek


I was surprised when I got home yesterday and it was finished.Finally someone that works faster than if I was doing it myself. 
Thank you I sat and watched from beginning to end of the sunrise.
So far things have gone wonderfully smooth.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Agnes, thoughts and prayers for you and Colin. Your shawl is gorgeous! 

Gagesmom, I hope Gage will recover quickly! I don't even want to think about how painful that was. Keep us informed.

Railyn, I hope you get good results from the CT scan.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

pg 61


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> June --- love the photos of the horses -- and the owl photo is awesome.
> 
> Here's a new definition of "happy" --- DGS at the Lego table at the local library!!


That is a lot of legos. :shock: 
The kids all look thrilled though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Some pictures my sister took on their weekend get-away on Chincoteague Island on the Eastern Shore of VA. For anyone not familiar with the island and Assateague Island, the Chincoteague Fire Dept. owns the Assateague Island wild ponies. The firemen round up some of the foals and auction them off every July to earn money for their volunteer fire dept. If anyone read the book as a child of Misty of Chincoteague, this will be familiar.
> Junek


They are just beautiful aren't they.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> It's going to get up to 85 here today.....phew! We're heading out soon to drive down to Naples- a
> 
> Sounds as if you are having a lovely holiday. Luke looks as if he enjoying his holiday as well. He is growing up too fast.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> all caught up.
> 
> Gage had a bit of an accident last night. he crashed on his bike and he hit his groin on the part where the handle bars meet the bike. had to go and get him. there was swelling and some bleeding. called telehealth and they said to keep an eye on him and take him to the doctors today if I can get him in.
> 
> praying and hoping that there is no damage.


OH NO poor sweetie, I do hope he is ok today and there is no perminent damage done. HUGS for Gage and you.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Still in the Chicago area. Having issues with my Qualcomm (instant messaging device) so called our tech and he sent me to the nearest repair shop (40 miles). But they got me in fast so should be done shortly.

Luke looks so happy on vacation. Sounds like you are having fun, too. When my mom and I spent a week in Florida, we went to a winery and did the paddleboat tour in St Petersburg then drive down I75 to Key West. It was a lovely drive then back up I95 to my brothers place in Daytona Beach. We did the Everglades air boat ride, a glass bottom boat on the Atlantic side and stopped at Cape Canaveral for the bus tour. Is a nice memory for us both and I am glad I took the time to do it with her.

Hope everyone has a great day.

Take care,

Kathy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> all caught up.
> 
> Gage had a bit of an accident last night. he crashed on his bike and he hit his groin on the part where the handle bars meet the bike. had to go and get him. there was swelling and some bleeding. called telehealth and they said to keep an eye on him and take him to the doctors today if I can get him in.
> 
> praying and hoping that there is no damage.


 :shock: Oh poor kid, been there done that myself when I was a kid, playing chicken on bikes and neither of us wanted to be chicken, but then again, we were girls, not quite the same, but I know the pain he's feeling. I hope that he's feeling fine in no time and that he didn't suffer any lasting trauma.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :shock: Oh poor kid, been there done that myself when I was a kid, playing chicken on bikes and neither of us wanted to be chicken, but then again, we were girls, not quite the same, but I know the pain he's feeling. I hope that he's feeling fine in no time and that he didn't suffer any lasting trauma.


I was always too cautious on my bike to hit the bar, or the brakes that hard. My mother once head-firsted into a hedge- and probably many other things- being much more of a 'speed freak' than I ever was. 
*Melody* I think we are all hanging in here waiting to hear how young Gage is!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :shock: Oh poor kid, been there done that myself when I was a kid, playing chicken on bikes and neither of us wanted to be chicken, but then again, we were girls, not quite the same, but I know the pain he's feeling. I hope that he's feeling fine in no time and that he didn't suffer any lasting trauma.


I have done the same racing down hills against the rest of the kids in the village. Not a pleasant feeling at all.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> all caught up.
> 
> Gage had a bit of an accident last night. he crashed on his bike and he hit his groin on the part where the handle bars meet the bike. had to go and get him. there was swelling and some bleeding. called telehealth and they said to keep an eye on him and take him to the doctors today if I can get him in.
> 
> praying and hoping that there is no damage.


Even if there's no damage, I can imagine how painful it is. Poor Gage....
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Happy Day! It is raining in North Texas. We need the rain so badly and it is most welcome.
> We just arrived home from therapy and have a bit of a brake bfore we leave for another drs apt this afternoon. I am still the driver so it gives me a chance to knit while I wait. Today was not very productive. Ended up frogging everything I know. Oh well. that is life.
> We are continueing to improve. DH has decided to leave the walker at home, using just a cane. Progress!
> I have my yearly CT scan tomorrow. I don't enjoy it but it is needful. Need to keep track of my kidneys.
> ...


So glad that the two of you are content to have improved health.
Still including you in my daily prayers.
Junek


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Quick stop to post a funny that was on my Facebook page.
> 
> Loves the shawls that have been posted. Haven't worked on my latest one since Saturday. Did get the baby sweater done to the first sleeve. Hope the second one goes smoother. Worked on my newest sock for a bit today.
> 
> ...


The cartoon is perfect! :XD:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I was surprised when I got home yesterday and it was finished.Finally someone that works faster than if I was doing it myself.
> Thank you I sat and watched from beginning to end of the sunrise.
> So far things have gone wonderfully smooth.


Will these contractors be available to rebuild your barn or is it too big a job? I know some specialized in smaller jobs. It would be great to have your barn done in a timely manner!
Junek


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Am not caught up so dont know if someone else has already posted this. you can type the page number after the link and the name of receipt you are looking for this way can do more than one link for each weeks TP!

This was on the main forum today posted by chikkie (?)

I have no idea, but I do know that a lot of the bookmarks I had were never looked at again so I went through them and cleared out a lot. We are all guilty of keeping/marking everything we see in case we want to go back to it. I went back to some and wondered why I ever saved them.

BUT... you can use your 'my pages' to keep links etc. I find that works well as you can have a page titled "baby sweaters" for example and put all the links you want to save in that page, so all the baby sweater links you may have wanted to bookmark are all collected on that one page. You can edit those pages to add more links at any time.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I have done the same....we didn't have "girl" bikes; only boy bikes so that's what I rode---that bar can be pretty dangerous -- slipping off the seat was bad enough...but hitting the steering handle post was even worse. Hope Gage is okay.



NanaCaren said:


> I have done the same racing down hills against the rest of the kids in the village. Not a pleasant feeling at all.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Will these contractors be available to rebuild your barn or is it too big a job? I know some specialized in smaller jobs. It would be great to have your barn done in a timely manner!
> Junek


I am not sure about the barn but I have other work they are going to do. The stonework on the house needs resealing this year they will do that among other fixing/rebuilding. There are still trees that need to be cut up and stacked.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Am not caught up so dont know if someone else has already posted this. you can type the page number after the link and the name of receipt you are looking for this way can do more than one link for each weeks TP!
> 
> This was on the main forum today posted by chikkie (?)
> 
> ...


Have never really figured out how to use My Pages, I know that each time I have added stuff in on Bookmarks, that I have lost my earlier references- which has been a major problem- Jynx knows some way round that.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I never did find on here where the Lebanese salad was posted, but a dear friend sent it to me --- I found this link out on the internet and it's the exact recipe so may have been the original source for the first posting.

http://thelemonbowl.com/2014/03/lebanese-chopped-salad-with-chickpeas.html

This is going to be my "go to" salad for the summer...it is so delicious and so light and refreshing. You could add lentils, baby kale, cous cous, rice (I did), barley, orzo, to change it up a bit. I hadn't found the za'atar as yet when Dawn made it up for our mini-KAP, but we added thyme, garlic, mint, cumin---everything, but he sumac that's in the za'atar so don't worry if you can't find it in your stores.

Even DH like it -- he was eating it like a dip with the leftover Fritos scoops as a snack!!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks for the recipe! I hadn't saved it, so was glad to get a second chance.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Thank you. I also copied chicken tika masala from that site.
Melody, poor Gage. Hope he heals quickly.
Agnes, love your shawls.
Maya and I had our walk. Showered and washed my hair and now resting. I don't even know if I can make knitting. The living room floor did me in yesterday. I push myself too much. Need time to get fully rested.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you all for your concern, he is doing well today. Able to move around better. Is urinating without pain. We are going to get him to the doctor tomorrow.

Mailed the squares to ohio joy this afternoon. :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I did get it --- anonymous phone number left it on my phone as a text....actually, I know who it was who was so kind to share it again. I'll send it to you via regular email.
> 
> I've been thinking of all the "extras" that could go in: rice, cous cous, quinoa, lentils, bulgar, barley. DH found the za'atar....but I think it was fine with just the garlic, cumin, cilantro, and thyme. The other ingredient was sumac...I'll look for that next---another herb I'm having problems finding is mace---I think it's used a lot in Europe.


I think it was really good the way it was also. Yes, all of those "extras" sound good in it!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Even if there's no damage, I can imagine how painful it is. Poor Gage....
> Junek


Ooh, oww! Hope he recovers soon. A good sleep will help but I bet he's bruised, poor lad.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Thank you all for your concern, he is doing well today. Able to move around better. Is urinating without pain. We are going to get him to the doctor tomorrow.
> 
> Mailed the squares to ohio joy this afternoon. :thumbup:


That is good, so glad you let us know!


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Rookie,

Thanks for the link to the salad. I will definitely try it soon.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Melody -- so Gage seems to be on the mend. Poor guy.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

so far so good


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Poor Gage! I took my share of spills on my bike at age 9 or so, always had scabby knees. Hope he is all better soon with no permanent damage.

Thanks for the Lebanese salad-- had missed it, also the subs and suggestions. I love being able to keep it 5 days. Living alone you don't make some salads because the recipe makes 4 servings and won't keep 4 days.

Thought we'd get much-needed rain last night but it went both sides of us. At least no hail. May get something tonight, they say. I need to finish setting out tomatoes and stuff but keep thinking I'll let this storm front get past.

I think I have only a dozen rows on the shawl but they are the very long ones (crescent shawl, short rows to long rows). I will post once it is blocked, gonna be a bugger on that part as it says block aggressively.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Poor Gage! I took my share of spills on my bike at age 9 or so, always had scabby knees. Hope he is all better soon with no permanent damage.
> 
> Thanks for the Lebanese salad-- had missed it, also the subs and suggestions. I love being able to keep it 5 days. Living alone you don't make some salads because the recipe makes 4 servings and won't keep 4 days.
> 
> ...


I had my share of spills onto my knees- but I always blamed my poor sense of balance- developed what Mum called 'Housemaids knee', which can be most uncomfortable.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Lace weight I would go for Edwina or Glenallen
> fingering(3ply/4ply) Alexandra or the new Teresa-Rose
> 
> But any of Dee,s patterns are stunning
> ...


Thanks Agnes, both the Edwina and the Alexandra look lovely. I will have a look at them. :thumbup:


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> all caught up.
> 
> Gage had a bit of an accident last night. he crashed on his bike and he hit his groin on the part where the handle bars meet the bike. had to go and get him. there was swelling and some bleeding. called telehealth and they said to keep an eye on him and take him to the doctors today if I can get him in.
> 
> praying and hoping that there is no damage.


I hope he is getting over this now! All part of growing up, providing there is no lasting damage. I well remember the evening about 55 years ago when my brother arrived home ashen faced from playing on his bike with his friends. He had crashed into a wire fence. My mother got him to the doctor and it turned out that he had broken his collar bone. He was strapped up for a few weeks, but was none the worse for it in the long run. I trust Gage's injuries will be gone in an even shorter time. Much as we love them, we cannot wrap our kids in cotton wool and a few scrapes have to be endured before they grow into the people we want them to become. Lots of hugs and wishes for recovery to you all.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Hello everyone! I have missed about 3 weeks of what is going on. So, know all who need prayers are receiving them. SugarSugar, sounds like congratulations are in order! Hug Serena for me. Poledra, my sympathy and prayers for the loss of your friend, and congratulations on the grandbaby to be.
Marilyn, I'm happy to see that you and Ray are doing so much better. You both have been in my prayers.

We are in Deshler, OH for a couple of days with the motor home. We have been to N. Carolina to a bluegrass festival, gotten the generator on the motor home repaired. It needed a new fuel pump, and now it will run for longer than 12 minutes before shutting off! Yes! We have a few days before going to Indiana for a couple of RV rallies, then it will be back home to the same old, same old. By then we will have been gone a month, and I am beginning to need a baby fix! I am missing little Arriana!

I have a sweater in progress for Arriana. The Show Your Colors Shawl from Ravelry that I had started has been completely ripped out. I thought I was making the average size. Turns out that I was making the scarf size, and that was not what I wanted. Hmmmm, that might explain why my lace rows were coming out wrong! I was reading two different sizes.

Betty, I'm so sorry to hear about the tornado. I'm glad it wasn't worse for you, and hope the clean up doesn't take too long. 

Sam, those recipes are making me wish I had either the Ninja blender with me or my Kitchen Aid mixer! We dearly love cheese cake! And the cheese cake muffins......! Oh my.

I have made it to page 24 for this week. It's a bit difficult to read with the reflections in the screen of the laptop as I am sitting outside. I keep forgetting to put the anti-glare screen cover on it. I need more than 2 hands to do it, and when I remember, I am the only one home. Too bad I didn't bring it with me.

Tami


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

We are getting some rain today, and it is such a relief. Everything is really dry and the lakes are extremely low.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just in case any of you guys didn't get the notice KnitPicks as their needles on sale..,,,,also Mary Maxims has some nice acrylic yarn for 99 cents a skein.....can you tell I watch for bargins and sales....LOL


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just in case any of you guys didn't get the notice KnitPicks as their needles on sale..,,,,also Mary Maxims has some nice acrylic yarn for 99 cents a skein.....can you tell I watch for bargins and sales....LOL


Have put in an order for a couple of the needles I need to work on projects. :thumbup: Will have to look at Mary Maxims might have something I could use.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

I am feeling a bit down this evening as I had news earlier that my dear godmother has died. She was 88 and suffering from cancer, so it shouldn't have come as a shock, but we are never quite prepared for this sort of thing, are we? I have always thought that every child needs someone who makes them feel special, and for me, she was that person. I wasn't a favourite child to my parents, or even my grandparents, but I always felt that to her, I was. She always insisted that she had had a wonderful life, although, to me, the re seemed to have been a huge amount of sadness. She did have a long and happy marriage, and to her, I think that made up for everything! I may want to share some other memories over the next few days, but for now, I think I just need a few quiet tears.

Goodnight, everyone


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My condolences for the loss of your beloved godmother. I know you will miss her. Everyone needs someone that makes them feel special; so glad you had her. Sending you prayers for comfort.


Kathleendoris said:


> I am feeling a bit down this evening as I had news earlier that my dear godmother has died. She was 88 and suffering from cancer, so it shouldn't have come as a shock, but we are never quite prepared for this sort of thing, are we? I have always thought that every child needs someone who makes them feel special, and for me, she was that person. I wasn't a favourite child to my parents, or even my grandparents, but I always felt that to her, I was. She always insisted that she had had a wonderful life, although, to me, the re seemed to have been a huge amount of sadness. She did have a long and happy marriage, and to her, I think that made up for everything! I may want to share some other memories over the next few days, but for now, I think I just need a few quiet tears.
> 
> Goodnight, everyone


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Gwen, were you the one that was starting tatting? My GM sort of tried to teach me a million years ago, and now I want to try again. I bought 2 booklets, but the main one I wanted will not be available for several weeks. I hope I can pick it up this time! It would make GM so proud!
> 
> Julie, do you feel better now that I am blaming someone else as well for my purchases?


Pammie, look on you tube. My grandmother did beautiful tatting. When she was well, and I wanted to learn, she said my hands were too small. When my hands were big enough, she was too sick to teach me. I got a book after I got married and tried to learn. The knots just would not form properly. I saw a lady one day at a festival, and she showed me what was wrong. If you don't hold your fingers just right, that happens. I was doing everything else correctly. It really isn't difficult, but is time consuming!

Tami


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I'm working backwards....I have about 3 weeks to catch up on (HA!...not that I know how that might happen!) I'm just putting a couple of thoughts in here to mark my place....I'd lost it for a while. Anyway, we had a fabulous time at Rookie's....JackLou, so glad you could join us for as much time as you could. Hope the b'day party was fun!
> 
> I've attached a couple of photos....will do more later....I have a dr's apt. to get to soon.....TTYL...
> Carol il/oh


Love the pics! Can't wait to see you the end of the month!

Tami


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I am feeling a bit down this evening as I had news earlier that my dear godmother has died.
> 
> Goodnight, everyone


Blessings to you, dear--may you find comfort in your memories. {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I've started one square for the KAP afghan (finally!). I want to make one with the Paloma lace pattern and one with the Charlotte lace (and I DO need to get back to the cardigan and finish the sleeves--think I am nearly ready to do that). Of course will post pics as soon as they are done.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I am feeling a bit down this evening as I had news earlier that my dear godmother has died. She was 88 and suffering from cancer, so it shouldn't have come as a shock, but we are never quite prepared for this sort of thing, are we? I have always thought that every child needs someone who makes them feel special, and for me, she was that person. I wasn't a favourite child to my parents, or even my grandparents, but I always felt that to her, I was. She always insisted that she had had a wonderful life, although, to me, the re seemed to have been a huge amount of sadness. She did have a long and happy marriage, and to her, I think that made up for everything! I may want to share some other memories over the next few days, but for now, I think I just need a few quiet tears.
> 
> Goodnight, everyone


I am truly sorry for your loss. Surely, that special feeling she gave you will stay with you always. May you be comforted by your memories.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

The way around it is to name it something not already in use --- so if you "bookmark" and don't change the name, it will overwrite the one that has the same name. By adding the page number of by changing the label will get around that ... I tend to do something like KTP 050514 P 10 Potato Recipe. I just made that up -- but it saves me searching if I know it was something on the tea party.



Lurker 2 said:


> Have never really figured out how to use My Pages, I know that each time I have added stuff in on Bookmarks, that I have lost my earlier references- which has been a major problem- Jynx knows some way round that.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sending you big hugs...how nice for you to have someone like that in your family where you were their favorite. She'll be looking out after you from above.



Kathleendoris said:


> I am feeling a bit down this evening as I had news earlier that my dear godmother has died. She was 88 and suffering from cancer, so it shouldn't have come as a shock, but we are never quite prepared for this sort of thing, are we? I have always thought that every child needs someone who makes them feel special, and for me, she was that person. I wasn't a favourite child to my parents, or even my grandparents, but I always felt that to her, I was. She always insisted that she had had a wonderful life, although, to me, the re seemed to have been a huge amount of sadness. She did have a long and happy marriage, and to her, I think that made up for everything! I may want to share some other memories over the next few days, but for now, I think I just need a few quiet tears.
> 
> Goodnight, everyone


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh I am already in love with it. Good to know I don't have to use the cleaner concentrate every time too. The instructions don't tell you that....and why would they since you then wouldn't buy the stuff....LOL. Oh well, I bought 5 bottles anyway to have on hand for the stubborn stains. LOL The floors feel so much cleaner than using a bucket and mop too.


I forget what brand my steamer is, but the instructions say to just use distilled water. I have a very old linolium floor in my kitchen, and it works great!

Tami


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I am not sure about the barn but I have other work they are going to do. The stonework on the house needs resealing this year they will do that among other fixing/rebuilding. There are still trees that need to be cut up and stacked.


Sounds like this group of workers were an exceptional find. And it sounds like you have enough work to keep them busy for quite a while.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Thank you all for your concern, he is doing well today. Able to move around better. Is urinating without pain. We are going to get him to the doctor tomorrow.
> 
> Mailed the squares to ohio joy this afternoon. :thumbup:


So glad Gage is recovering ... I know that was very painful!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just in case any of you guys didn't get the notice KnitPicks as their needles on sale..,,,,also Mary Maxims has some nice acrylic yarn for 99 cents a skein.....can you tell I watch for bargins and sales....LOL


I must have ordered my needles from Knit Picks before the sale since they came today. But that's all right. I used some of my Mother's Day loot to buy them. I bought the interchangeable Caspian circulars. I have the Harmony but I usually have at least one of them tied up with a UFO. Probably should get those finished insteadad of helping me have more. LOL!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I am feeling a bit down this evening as I had news earlier that my dear godmother has died. She was 88 and suffering from cancer, so it shouldn't have come as a shock, but we are never quite prepared for this sort of thing, are we? I have always thought that every child needs someone who makes them feel special, and for me, she was that person. I wasn't a favourite child to my parents, or even my grandparents, but I always felt that to her, I was. She always insisted that she had had a wonderful life, although, to me, the re seemed to have been a huge amount of sadness. She did have a long and happy marriage, and to her, I think that made up for everything! I may want to share some other memories over the next few days, but for now, I think I just need a few quiet tears.
> 
> Goodnight, everyone


My condolences. May God comfort you with your great memories of her. 
Junek


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Finished my hat at knitting today.
KathleebDoris, my heartfelt sympathy for the loss of your godmother. You are so right, we do all need someone we are special to in our lives.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tried to name this first page this weeks KTP in my bookmarks and couldn't do it. Do you have to copy post to name it? Didn't see anywhere to name it.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Today I was going through a drawer and found the toys that were in the hospital basennets of Grant, Kamie, Chrissy and Michael. I was excited seems how I wasn't sure if they had been list in the fire. Made my day.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Today I was going through a drawer and found the toys that were in the hospital basennets of Grant, Kamie, Chrissy and Michael. I was excited seems how I wasn't sure if they had been list in the fire. Made my day.


How wonderful! I'm glad they are still with you!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Mine does the cooking too, but oh the mess in the kitchen..... I have not seen the PICC line covers. Could you share that pattern? That might be a nice break from the hats.


I have not gotten to the last page yet, so this may have been answered. Knit Picks has a free pattern for the pic line covers.

Tami


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> How wonderful! I'm glad they are still with you!


Thank you, this will be the second time I have found little things I thought gone. I found a pair of knitting needles that belonged to the teens great grandmother, I felt silly because I cried.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I am feeling a bit down this evening as I had news earlier that my dear godmother has died. She was 88 and suffering from cancer, so it shouldn't have come as a shock, but we are never quite prepared for this sort of thing, are we? I have always thought that every child needs someone who makes them feel special, and for me, she was that person. I wasn't a favourite child to my parents, or even my grandparents, but I always felt that to her, I was. She always insisted that she had had a wonderful life, although, to me, the re seemed to have been a huge amount of sadness. She did have a long and happy marriage, and to her, I think that made up for everything! I may want to share some other memories over the next few days, but for now, I think I just need a few quiet tears.
> 
> Goodnight, everyone


I am so sorry to hear of your loss. Sending you sympathy and prayers.

Tami


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Kathleen, 
I'm so sorry about the loss of your godmother. It doesn't matter how or when someone is taken from us, the loss is still there. Hugs to you.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Painful enough for anyone, female or male- hoping he is recovering!


Me too! DH says he did that as a boy with no lasting effects.... :shock: :lol:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Now is not the time for organizing. Now is the time for clearing the clutter into closets and just dusting and doing the floors... actual cleaning. After they leave, you can take one bag at a time and organize it. ONE bag at a time.
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

KateB said:


> It's going to get up to 85 here today.....phew! We're heading out soon to drive down to Naples- a recommendation from a friend who loves the place, and I do hope I like it too or I'm going to have to lie! Luke and Co are on holiday in Portugal this week and he seems to be enjoying it! Better go now, got a couple of hours drive in front of us....hope all stay well, and I hope Colin is improved a bit today, Agnes. Lataaa, as Joe used to say.


What a cutie!! Love that smile


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

So right before I got off work today, my son texted me this message: "I suspect you may know by now but GF has agreed to marry me. Thought you would want to know." 
I don't quite know how he expected me to know that while I was working at the time. His GF says he is a dork. I asked her if she was sure she wanted to marry a dork because he won't change that much. He is such a loving and caring son and she truly deserves someone like him. (Not the dork part, but the loving and caring person that he really is.)

I am so excited for them. I actually saw his GF before I saw him today so I gave her a hug and then we talked. They are both simple people and don't want an expensive wedding. Even the wedding dress will be homemade. They bought the rings today. As long as they are happy with their decisions then I am happy as well.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I am feeling a bit down this evening as I had news earlier that my dear godmother has died. She was 88 and suffering from cancer, so it shouldn't have come as a shock, but we are never quite prepared for this sort of thing, are we? I have always thought that every child needs someone who makes them feel special, and for me, she was that person. I wasn't a favourite child to my parents, or even my grandparents, but I always felt that to her, I was. She always insisted that she had had a wonderful life, although, to me, the re seemed to have been a huge amount of sadness. She did have a long and happy marriage, and to her, I think that made up for everything! I may want to share some other memories over the next few days, but for now, I think I just need a few quiet tears.
> 
> Goodnight, everyone


So sorry to hear your sad news. She sounds as though she was a very special lady.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Today I was going through a drawer and found the toys that were in the hospital basennets of Grant, Kamie, Chrissy and Michael. I was excited seems how I wasn't sure if they had been list in the fire. Made my day.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Thank you all for your concern, he is doing well today. Able to move around better. Is urinating without pain. We are going to get him to the doctor tomorrow.
> 
> Mailed the squares to ohio joy this afternoon. :thumbup:


Glad Gage is doing better!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Click on "bookmark" and a box will appear where you can type in the description.



sassafras123 said:


> Tried to name this first page this weeks KTP in my bookmarks and couldn't do it. Do you have to copy post to name it? Didn't see anywhere to name it.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

pacer said:


> So right before I got off work today, my son texted me this message: "I suspect you may know by now but GF has agreed to marry me. Thought you would want to know."
> I don't quite know how he expected me to know that while I was working at the time. His GF says he is a dork. I asked her if she was sure she wanted to marry a dork because he won't change that much. He is such a loving and caring son and she truly deserves someone like him. (Not the dork part, but the loving and caring person that he really is.)
> 
> I am so excited for them. I actually saw his GF before I saw him today so I gave her a hug and then we talked. They are both simple people and don't want an expensive wedding. Even the wedding dress will be homemade. They bought the rings today. As long as they are happy with their decisions then I am happy as well.


Congratulations to them both!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> I am feeling a bit down this evening as I had news earlier that my dear godmother has died. She was 88 and suffering from cancer, so it shouldn't have come as a shock, but we are never quite prepared for this sort of thing, are we? I have always thought that every child needs someone who makes them feel special, and for me, she was that person. I wasn't a favourite child to my parents, or even my grandparents, but I always felt that to her, I was. She always insisted that she had had a wonderful life, although, to me, the re seemed to have been a huge amount of sadness. She did have a long and happy marriage, and to her, I think that made up for everything! I may want to share some other memories over the next few days, but for now, I think I just need a few quiet tears.
> 
> Goodnight, everyone


Hugs Kathleendoris, I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Luke's mum sent me this picture of Luke (the taller one) with his little pal. I thought it was so cute I wanted to share it with you.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Best wishes to the newly engaged couple, Mary. May she be the best DIL you could have ever wished for him to discover.

Ohio Joy


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Caren - great finds---I'd be crying too!!

Pacer -- congrats on the upcoming nuptials...dorky or not, it sounds like he's found his match.

KateB - hope you're loving the FL sunshine. We hit 91F degrees here so I can only imagine how hot it is down there.

I've gotten just about everything put away from the weekend and will so the rest of the cleaning of floors, etc. tomorrow which will give me the whole weekend to knit.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Pammie, look on you tube. My grandmother did beautiful tatting. When she was well, and I wanted to learn, she said my hands were too small. When my hands were big enough, she was too sick to teach me. I got a book after I got married and tried to learn. The knots just would not form properly. I saw a lady one day at a festival, and she showed me what was wrong. If you don't hold your fingers just right, that happens. I was doing everything else correctly. It really isn't difficult, but is time consuming!
> 
> Tami


Thanks, Tami. I will look on youtube, but like you said, time is the factor. Knitting is about the only craft that I am doing right now. Hopefully, I can do more when (if) I get more organized!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you, this will be the second time I have found little things I thought gone. I found a pair of knitting needles that belonged to the teens great grandmother, I felt silly because I cried.


To find an heirloom like that that you thought was gone, its not silly to cry. Glad that you are finding memories that are not gone.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Pacer-congratulations to your son and GF. I hope she will be as a great a DIL as I have. It sounds as though they have thought things through and have their priorities in order.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Kathleen, I'm so sorry for your loss. You will miss her, but all of your memories will keep her near.

Mary, congratulations to your DS and his GF. I know that you are excited. It sounds like you have a good relationship with your future DIL!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> The way around it is to name it something not already in use --- so if you "bookmark" and don't change the name, it will overwrite the one that has the same name. By adding the page number of by changing the label will get around that ... I tend to do something like KTP 050514 P 10 Potato Recipe. I just made that up -- but it saves me searching if I know it was something on the tea party.


I usually just put the name of the receipt and the page number.

Desert Joy right at the top of the first post is a link that says bookmark and one that says watch. If you click on bookmark it gives you space to type in then hit save.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you, this will be the second time I have found little things I thought gone. I found a pair of knitting needles that belonged to the teens great grandmother, I felt silly because I cried.


I don't think that's silly at all. It's the little things.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

pacer said:


> So right before I got off work today, my son texted me this message: "I suspect you may know by now but GF has agreed to marry me. Thought you would want to know."
> I don't quite know how he expected me to know that while I was working at the time. His GF says he is a dork. I asked her if she was sure she wanted to marry a dork because he won't change that much. He is such a loving and caring son and she truly deserves someone like him. (Not the dork part, but the loving and caring person that he really is.)
> 
> Yay!! Congratulations Martin n fiancee! I hope they have many happy years ahead
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

KateB said:


> Luke's mum sent me this picture of Luke (the taller one) with his little pal. I thought it was so cute I wanted to share it with you.


Aawww how sweet


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

KateB said:


> Luke's mum sent me this picture of Luke (the taller one) with his little pal. I thought it was so cute I wanted to share it with you.


Cute picture of two little friends.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That wasn't silly at all Caren.....you found a memory and a treasure. How wonderful.


NanaCaren said:


> Thank you, this will be the second time I have found little things I thought gone. I found a pair of knitting needles that belonged to the teens great grandmother, I felt silly because I cried.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How exciting! Best wishes to the bride-to-be and congratulation to your son! Have they thought of a date yet?



pacer said:


> So right before I got off work today, my son texted me this message: "I suspect you may know by now but GF has agreed to marry me. Thought you would want to know."
> I don't quite know how he expected me to know that while I was working at the time. His GF says he is a dork. I asked her if she was sure she wanted to marry a dork because he won't change that much. He is such a loving and caring son and she truly deserves someone like him. (Not the dork part, but the loving and caring person that he really is.)
> 
> I am so excited for them. I actually saw his GF before I saw him today so I gave her a hug and then we talked. They are both simple people and don't want an expensive wedding. Even the wedding dress will be homemade. They bought the rings today. As long as they are happy with their decisions then I am happy as well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I am feeling a bit down this evening as I had news earlier that my dear godmother has died. She was 88 and suffering from cancer, so it shouldn't have come as a shock, but we are never quite prepared for this sort of thing, are we? I have always thought that every child needs someone who makes them feel special, and for me, she was that person. I wasn't a favourite child to my parents, or even my grandparents, but I always felt that to her, I was. She always insisted that she had had a wonderful life, although, to me, the re seemed to have been a huge amount of sadness. She did have a long and happy marriage, and to her, I think that made up for everything! I may want to share some other memories over the next few days, but for now, I think I just need a few quiet tears.
> 
> Goodnight, everyone


Dear Chris, it is always hard to lose someone so special in your life- no matter how ill they may have been, there is always the shock of adjusting to the reality of a death. I won't write long- because I need to go lie down- I am going out tonight to a dance at church in celebration of Mothers' Day which here, is this coming Sunday.- evenings are normally the time I sleep best! But tonight it would be nice to be awake!
Do let the tears flow- it is very therapeutic. The Stiff Upper Lip is all very well- but I think could cause ulcers!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi everyone-- Had a lovely day today -- Pat and i went out shopping at s giant mall just north of Calgary -- We had lunch and I bought my self some shoes and a top -- he walked the mall -- I walked 1/4 of the mall and the we drove a ways north on the highway to Airdrie and drove around to see where our daughter is thinking of buying a condo. The sun was shining but the temperatures were fairly low. however the sun gave us a lift. 

I finished my pullover tunic which is a straight down tunic (fairly large style but one that fits around the neck. I quite like it -- I will post a picture tomorrow. 

I also am finishing a pair of socks and my works in progress are finished. So I am a happy camper. Not sure what I will do next. I still have far too big a stash, but will continue using it up.


I am doing well - (we both are) things seem fine - just one more 
test for each of us so we should soon be ready to relax. No bad news in any way yet. 

I am cutting back a bit on the workshops. Have reduced them down to one or two a month for the summer - we should know by the fall what we will be doing as far as a move is concerned. The kids are nearly ready to put their home up for sale so it looks like they really are going. I am not absolutely sure that dil is as enthusiastic as son is so we will see. We stay out of their affairs and never offer our opinions unless asked. 

Caren, I am so glad you have found some treasures -- I hope there are more treasures found soon. 

I hope you are all doing well - Gwen - give Marianne my best wishes and I hope she gets attention soon from her doctor. Keep us informed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The way around it is to name it something not already in use --- so if you "bookmark" and don't change the name, it will overwrite the one that has the same name. By adding the page number of by changing the label will get around that ... I tend to do something like KTP 050514 P 10 Potato Recipe. I just made that up -- but it saves me searching if I know it was something on the tea party.


Must try that! :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you, this will be the second time I have found little things I thought gone. I found a pair of knitting needles that belonged to the teens great grandmother, I felt silly because I cried.


NOT silly at all! I would have cried too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Congratulations to them both!


From me too, Pacer!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Talked with Marianne today. She was feeing much better after her PT appointment. Therapist thinks she might have a stress fracture in her shin on one leg and has told her she should ask the doctor about an X-ray. She STILL has been playing phone tag with the doctor and has decided to not try and reach him again. She has an appointment on Tuesday and said she will address it (lack of communication) with him then. 

I'm pretty excited; Pfaff has the embroidery program I need which is normally $2000 on sale throughout May for 50% off. I'm going to a dealer on Saturday and may be making a purchase . I have missed not being able to use my embroidery machine for embroidery. I LOVE doing in the hoop projects. Keeping my fingers crossed. Of course, you know as soon as I make the purchase Murphy's Law will kick in and the dongle missing for 2 years now will show up....ROFL. Oh well...at this point since I now use a Mac I would have to get a new program anyway....things work out for a reason I guess..,LOL

June glad you got your new needles and that you like them. I'm tempted to get some more dons but am holding back. Like you said...I need to finish up and free up the needles I currently have instead of enabling myself more ....LOL


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Pacer, congratulations on your new daughter-to-be. 

Love the picture of Luke & his buddy. What a delightful child he is.

Shirley, happy to hear your day went well--here's to more positive news from the upcoming tests.

We went out for a nice dinner and now I'm going to work on my square.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

For KathleenDoris: (I would add "godmother")
https://scontent-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc3/t1.0-9/s526x395/1544546_10153796719580094_2105539683_n.jpg

Pammie, try tatting with larger cord so you can see when you are snapping the knot from one cord to the other.

Rookie, thanks for the info on pages and bookmarks. Some others added to this later, I think. TY to them, too.

NanaKaren-- I would have bawled my eyes out at finding the treasures after thinking thy were gone in the flood!

Pacer, congrats on the upcoming wedding. Will you make a wedding shawl or something for the bride?


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

10:30pm and Gage is long asleep now. Dogs are all cuddled up on the couches sleeping. I am signing in to catch up.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

NanaCaren, I have an odd straight needle among those I inherited from my Mum, and I have to keep it as it is gold coloured, when I was a little girl I thought it was Real Gold and very precious. So if you are silly then so am I, and who cares.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Kathleen, I am sorry for your loss. Remember that she made you feel special, as you are, so keep that feeling alive in yourself.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Kathleen- I am sending you hugs and a prayer for your Godmother.

Pacer- congrats to the newly engaged couple.

Kate- Luke is such a sweet boy. Those 2 are beyond adorable.

Caren- I know I would probably shed a few tears myself.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I've finished the Paloma lace square (had to cast on three times to get the size right!). I'll block it soon and get a picture; I'm starting on the Charlotte lace square now. I hope to get them out by Monday to Ohio Joy.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> It's going to get up to 85 here today.....phew! We're heading out soon to drive down to Naples- a recommendation from a friend who loves the place, and I do hope I like it too or I'm going to have to lie! Luke and Co are on holiday in Portugal this week and he seems to be enjoying it! Better go now, got a couple of hours drive in front of us....hope all stay well, and I hope Colin is improved a bit today, Agnes. Lataaa, as Joe used to say.


Now thats a nice temperature! Although I am enjoying the cold wet wetather we have here currently.
Being away at the same time as Luke works out well for you!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> He has his moments!


Thats good- it means he is a normal little boy.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> This was on the main forum today posted by chikkie (?)
> 
> BUT... you can use your 'my pages' to keep links etc. I find that works well as you can have a page titled "baby sweaters" for example and put all the links you want to save in that page, so all the baby sweater links you may have wanted to bookmark are all collected on that one page. You can edit those pages to add more links at any time.


Now thats a helpful hint- just need to find time to do it sometime.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Thank you all for your concern, he is doing well today. Able to move around better. Is urinating without pain. We are going to get him to the doctor tomorrow.
> 
> Mailed the squares to ohio joy this afternoon. :thumbup:


Should be OK if he is urinating with no pain- and good that is moving better.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I am feeling a bit down this evening as I had news earlier that my dear godmother has died. She was 88 and suffering from cancer, so it shouldn't have come as a shock, but we are never quite prepared for this sort of thing, are we? I have always thought that every child needs someone who makes them feel special, and for me, she was that person. I wasn't a favourite child to my parents, or even my grandparents, but I always felt that to her, I was. She always insisted that she had had a wonderful life, although, to me, the re seemed to have been a huge amount of sadness. She did have a long and happy marriage, and to her, I think that made up for everything! I may want to share some other memories over the next few days, but for now, I think I just need a few quiet tears.
> 
> Goodnight, everyone


Sorry about your godmother. Especially hard when she meant so much to you. Keep remembering all the lovley memories of her to help you with the grief.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Today I was going through a drawer and found the toys that were in the hospital basennets of Grant, Kamie, Chrissy and Michael. I was excited seems how I wasn't sure if they had been list in the fire. Made my day.


How great to have found them as they couldn't be replaced.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> So right before I got off work today, my son texted me this message: "I suspect you may know by now but GF has agreed to marry me. Thought you would want to know."
> I don't quite know how he expected me to know that while I was working at the time. His GF says he is a dork. I asked her if she was sure she wanted to marry a dork because he won't change that much. He is such a loving and caring son and she truly deserves someone like him. (Not the dork part, but the loving and caring person that he really is.)
> 
> I am so excited for them. I actually saw his GF before I saw him today so I gave her a hug and then we talked. They are both simple people and don't want an expensive wedding. Even the wedding dress will be homemade. They bought the rings today. As long as they are happy with their decisions then I am happy as well.


How exciting for you. Have they decided on when yet? Don't know why you would want to know!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

pacer said:


> So right before I got off work today, my son texted me this message: "I suspect you may know by now but GF has agreed to marry me. Thought you would want to know."
> I don't quite know how he expected me to know that while I was working at the time. His GF says he is a dork. I asked her if she was sure she wanted to marry a dork because he won't change that much. He is such a loving and caring son and she truly deserves someone like him. (Not the dork part, but the loving and caring person that he really is.)
> 
> I am so excited for them. I actually saw his GF before I saw him today so I gave her a hug and then we talked. They are both simple people and don't want an expensive wedding. Even the wedding dress will be homemade. They bought the rings today. As long as they are happy with their decisions then I am happy as well.


Congratulations to both of them! Simple weddings are what I like best. I always worry when people put so much stress on a 'big day ', rather than on the whole of their future together. The marriage is more important than the wedding. However quiet, it will be a very special and memorable day for the people who matter. By the way, my avatar is of the flowers I knitted for my daughter's wedding bouquet. Maybe your bride might appreciate some knitted wedding item, even if not flowers? That could keep you busy before you get started on the baby clothes!

:thumbup:


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

Paul and I think you for all your prayers. We have mum's funeral today and hopefully we can then move on. 

We both miss mum very much and are finding it difficult to adjust to life with out her.

Thanks again for your prayers.

Hugs
Sue. xxx


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Kathleendoris so sorry to hear of your loss sympathy and hugs


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

pacer said:


> So right before I got off work today, my son texted me this message: "I suspect you may know by now but GF has agreed to marry me. Thought you would want to know."
> I don't quite know how he expected me to know that while I was working at the time. His GF says he is a dork. I asked her if she was sure she wanted to marry a dork because he won't change that much. He is such a loving and caring son and she truly deserves someone like him. (Not the dork part, but the loving and caring person that he really is.)
> 
> I am so excited for them. I actually saw his GF before I saw him today so I gave her a hug and then we talked. They are both simple people and don't want an expensive wedding. Even the wedding dress will be homemade. They bought the rings today. As long as they are happy with their decisions then I am happy as well.


pacer so long as he is loving and caring in all he shares with GF I suspect she will forgive the "dork" part ..congratulations to all x


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. I have the WI sewing group here this morning and then off for a swim after lunch.

Pacer, congratulations to your son and GF.

My condolences to those who have lost loved ones, hold onto the lovely memories.

Sending healing vibes and hugs to all.

Friday photos.....


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> Paul and I think you for all your prayers. We have mum's funeral today and hopefully we can then move on.
> 
> We both miss mum very much and are finding it difficult to adjust to life with out her.
> 
> ...


Praying for you to find peace in your sorrow- and htat today can be a positive farewell to her for you both.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. I have the WI sewing group here this morning and then off for a swim after lunch.
> 
> Pacer, congratulations to your son and GF.
> 
> ...


And did he work out how to open the door? How cute doe she look? And waht a stunning butterfly.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

darowil said:


> And did he work out how to open the door? How cute doe she look? And waht a stunning butterfly.


He's not been able to open the door yet, but he nearly baffled the squirrel baffle that I have on the bird feeder. So I relented and left a pile of seeds on the ground for him. :thumbup:


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Silverowl said:


> Paul and I think you for all your prayers. We have mum's funeral today and hopefully we can then move on.
> 
> We both miss mum very much and are finding it difficult to adjust to life with out her.
> 
> ...


I hope today will go well for you. Funerals can never be truly happy occasions, but it can be very uplifting to remember the person we loved in the company of others who share in the love. Adjustment can be hard, especially when a lot of our routine has revolved around the person who is gone, but on another level they are always with us; my dad died 14 years ago and it is 5 years since we lost my mum, but I still find myself thinking 'I must tell dad about that', or 'I must ask mum'.

Best wishes


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> He's not been able to open the door yet, but he nearly baffled the squirrel baffle that I have on the bird feeder. So I relented and left a pile of seeds on the ground for him. :thumbup:


I just wish our squirrels would stop digging up my husband's begonia corms. He loves his begonias (each to their own), and is not amused when the little grey clowns disturb them just as they are sprouting up. I have some squirrel-proof bird feeders, but also put some seed out in feeders that they can access, so they don't seem to feel the need to break through the security!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I just wish our squirrels would stop digging up my husband's begonia corms. He loves his begonias (each to their own), and is not amused when the little grey clowns disturb them just as they are sprouting up. I have some squirrel-proof bird feeders, but also put some seed out in feeders that they can access, so they don't seem to feel the need to break through the security!


I think mine take it as a challenge to get the seeds fromthe bird feeder.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Thank you to all who listened last weekend. My brother has recovered and is home and back to work. His wife, my SIL, called her son in law over to tackle that patch of yard and find and remove any lingering bees. Got the feeling a bush or two may get removed to reduce risk. My brother has yet to be allowed out the backyard until they are confident the risk is over.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. I have the WI sewing group here this morning and then off for a swim after lunch.
> 
> Pacer, congratulations to your son and GF.
> 
> ...


Greys are very clever and quite determined so I wouldn't be surprised if your squirrel did open the door! Love the peacock on the pieris too; unlike the lilac I do have pieris flowers open.....
Silver owl, my condolences and comforting wishes.
Sorry to hear of your Godmothers passing, Kathleendoris. It's hard to let go but be comforted by the wonderful memories you have. 
I'm glad you are feeling less worried, Shirley, and fingers crossed for the remaining test results. 
We have a public holiday today in Guernsey to celebrate the Liberation of the island at the end of WW2, but Alderney doesn't as it wasn't "liberated" as such. The population had been evacuated, and only got to return much later so celebrate the "Homecoming" in December instead. Guernsey has a lot of parades and events in the town of St Peter Port today, so I'm planning to go down to the harbour to see what is happening later on. There's a French market, lots of bands and singers etc as well as a man giving out free hugs!!!
(Supporting a local charity - voluntary donations) There's also a big church service to which all the local bigwigs parade, along with the various voluntary military training groups, plus some of the Gurka regiments and a few Chelsea Pensioners - all dressed splendidly.
I'm off now to put my washing on and do a few essential jobs before I 'go to town' hope you all have a good day today.


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

Awwww Caren, crying when u find a precious item you thought lost is OK after all happiness is the opposite of sadness and makes us feel the same.

KathleebDoris so sorry about your loss ((((hugs))))

take care all, my thought and prayers to you all as always, lyn x



NanaCaren said:


> Thank you, this will be the second time I have found little things I thought gone. I found a pair of knitting needles that belonged to the teens great grandmother, I felt silly because I cried.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Thank you to all who listened last weekend. My brother has recovered and is home and back to work. His wife, my SIL, called her son in law over to tackle that patch of yard and find and remove any lingering bees. Got the feeling a bush or two may get removed to reduce risk. My brother has yet to be allowed out the backyard until they are confident the risk is over.


What a relief forall of you that he has recovered.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Thank you all for your concern, he is doing well today. Able to move around better. Is urinating without pain. We are going to get him to the doctor tomorrow.
> 
> Mailed the squares to ohio joy this afternoon. :thumbup:


Good to hear that he is ok again. Always a good idea to be checked by doc anyway.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just in case any of you guys didn't get the notice KnitPicks as their needles on sale..,,,,also Mary Maxims has some nice acrylic yarn for 99 cents a skein.....can you tell I watch for bargins and sales....LOL


Yep.  :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> I am feeling a bit down this evening as I had news earlier that my dear godmother has died. She was 88 and suffering from cancer, so it shouldn't have come as a shock, but we are never quite prepared for this sort of thing, are we? I have always thought that every child needs someone who makes them feel special, and for me, she was that person. I wasn't a favourite child to my parents, or even my grandparents, but I always felt that to her, I was. She always insisted that she had had a wonderful life, although, to me, the re seemed to have been a huge amount of sadness. She did have a long and happy marriage, and to her, I think that made up for everything! I may want to share some other memories over the next few days, but for now, I think I just need a few quiet tears.
> 
> Goodnight, everyone


Sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Today I was going through a drawer and found the toys that were in the hospital basennets of Grant, Kamie, Chrissy and Michael. I was excited seems how I wasn't sure if they had been list in the fire. Made my day.


That is great that you had them stored somewhere else and they are still your treasures. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pacer said:


> So right before I got off work today, my son texted me this message: "I suspect you may know by now but GF has agreed to marry me. Thought you would want to know."
> I don't quite know how he expected me to know that while I was working at the time. His GF says he is a dork. I asked her if she was sure she wanted to marry a dork because he won't change that much. He is such a loving and caring son and she truly deserves someone like him. (Not the dork part, but the loving and caring person that he really is.)
> 
> I am so excited for them. I actually saw his GF before I saw him today so I gave her a hug and then we talked. They are both simple people and don't want an expensive wedding. Even the wedding dress will be homemade. They bought the rings today. As long as they are happy with their decisions then I am happy as well.


Wow! Exciting news, they sound like a lovely couple. Congratulations.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Luke's mum sent me this picture of Luke (the taller one) with his little pal. I thought it was so cute I wanted to share it with you.


Aaww.... arent they so gorgeous?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Luke's mum sent me this picture of Luke (the taller one) with his little pal. I thought it was so cute I wanted to share it with you.


Aaww.... arent they so gorgeous?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Thank you to all who listened last weekend. My brother has recovered and is home and back to work. His wife, my SIL, called her son in law over to tackle that patch of yard and find and remove any lingering bees. Got the feeling a bush or two may get removed to reduce risk. My brother has yet to be allowed out the backyard until they are confident the risk is over.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Panic mode has set in, but I was so tired last night that I just went to bed. I hope I can get it all "put up" so that it will at least look less cluttered. It will then be up to me to continue next week and get everything in its place. I will be cleaning floors and bathrooms as well as cooking for our "Mother's Day" dinner. I hope I can keep it together, but feel overwhelmed! So what's new? One more cup of coffee and then get busy! I hope to check back during by breaks.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

HAPPY LIBERATION DAY TNS

We moved back to England from Jersey, 42 yrs ago today.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you, this will be the second time I have found little things I thought gone. I found a pair of knitting needles that belonged to the teens great grandmother, I felt silly because I cried.


I would have cried, too. I'm so glad you're finding even a few things you thought lost forever!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pacer said:


> So right before I got off work today, my son texted me this message: "I suspect you may know by now but GF has agreed to marry me. Thought you would want to know."
> I don't quite know how he expected me to know that while I was working at the time. His GF says he is a dork. I asked her if she was sure she wanted to marry a dork because he won't change that much. He is such a loving and caring son and she truly deserves someone like him. (Not the dork part, but the loving and caring person that he really is.)
> 
> I am so excited for them. I actually saw his GF before I saw him today so I gave her a hug and then we talked. They are both simple people and don't want an expensive wedding. Even the wedding dress will be homemade. They bought the rings today. As long as they are happy with their decisions then I am happy as well.


How exciting! They sound like the perfect couple.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KateB said:


> Luke's mum sent me this picture of Luke (the taller one) with his little pal. I thought it was so cute I wanted to share it with you.


So cute!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone-- Had a lovely day today -- Pat and i went out shopping at s giant mall just north of Calgary -- We had lunch and I bought my self some shoes and a top -- he walked the mall -- I walked 1/4 of the mall and the we drove a ways north on the highway to Airdrie and drove around to see where our daughter is thinking of buying a condo. The sun was shining but the temperatures were fairly low. however the sun gave us a lift.
> 
> I finished my pullover tunic which is a straight down tunic (fairly large style but one that fits around the neck. I quite like it -- I will post a picture tomorrow.
> 
> ...


I.missed you yesterday, Shirley, but I'm glad you were "absent" because you were out enjoying the day. I finally got the shot for my shoulder so hope I can soon resume knitting and finish my cardigan. It will be a "breakthrough" since it was started with your very first workshop! And how many moons ago was that? LOL!!
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Keeping the hugs and prayers coming. She will always be missed.



Silverowl said:


> Paul and I think you for all your prayers. We have mum's funeral today and hopefully we can then move on.
> 
> We both miss mum very much and are finding it difficult to adjust to life with out her.
> 
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning from Great Bend where it is already 17c/63f at 8:33 in the morning. Going to be a fun day, Seth arrived yesterday and will be here until late tonight. :shock: I will check in from time to time when Seth allows.  No time to catch up this morning have to go pick up m truck and then pick up things for the week end, company coming over. 

Today's coffee. 

HUGS for every one and healing energy to those in need.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> Paul and I think you for all your prayers. We have mum's funeral today and hopefully we can then move on.
> 
> We both miss mum very much and are finding it difficult to adjust to life with out her.
> 
> ...


My prayers are with you today. I hope you'll be able to celebrate her life after the grieving.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. I have the WI sewing group here this morning and then off for a swim after lunch.
> 
> Pacer, congratulations to your son and GF.
> 
> ...


Looks as if your garden visitor now wants to share your interior.
Lovely butterfly. We went straight into summer with minimum spring days. Yesterday and today our temperature will be 91f. Way too warm for early May.
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Woke up to gentle rain on the windows and very gloomy day ahead. Everything is turning very green so it will be gardening all next week---we should be safe now from further frosts and freezes which is why we wait so long. I'll be off to the nursery on Monday.

I love the photo of Luke and his buddy--those are some of the most precious of the photos from when the kids were smaller.

Prayers and hugs to all. Time to get busy.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I hope today will go well for you. Funerals can never be truly happy occasions, but it can be very uplifting to remember the person we loved in the company of others who share in the love. Adjustment can be hard, especially when a lot of our routine has revolved around the person who is gone, but on another level they are always with us; my dad died 14 years ago and it is 5 years since we lost my mum, but I still find myself thinking 'I must tell dad about that', or 'I must ask mum'.
> 
> Best wishes


I still do that and my mother has been gone almost 20 years. I have an ache in my heart from losing my father and he's been gone since I was a teen. I think we always miss our parents.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Thank you to all who listened last weekend. My brother has recovered and is home and back to work. His wife, my SIL, called her son in law over to tackle that patch of yard and find and remove any lingering bees. Got the feeling a bush or two may get removed to reduce risk. My brother has yet to be allowed out the backyard until they are confident the risk is over.[/quote
> Being allergic to bee stings is really bad. My youngest son is so allergic to them that he has to carry an epi-pen with him. I'm so glad your brother has recovered and is back home
> Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> Paul and I think you for all your prayers. We have mum's funeral today and hopefully we can then move on.
> 
> We both miss mum very much and are finding it difficult to adjust to life with out her.
> 
> ...


That was the very least we could have done! I do know how it takes time to come to the reality of the situation- wonderful to have good memories!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is already 17c/63f at 8:33 in the morning. Going to be a fun day, Seth arrived yesterday and will be here until late tonight. :shock: I will check in from time to time when Seth allows.  No time to catch up this morning have to go pick up m truck and then pick up things for the week end, company coming over.
> 
> Today's coffee.
> 
> HUGS for every one and healing energy to those in need.


Good morning, Caren. And to Seth.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Greys are very clever and quite determined so I wouldn't be surprised if your squirrel did open the door! Love the peacock on the pieris too; unlike the lilac I do have pieris flowers open.....
> Silver owl, my condolences and comforting wishes.
> Sorry to hear of your Godmothers passing, Kathleendoris. It's hard to let go but be comforted by the wonderful memories you have.
> I'm glad you are feeling less worried, Shirley, and fingers crossed for the remaining test results.
> ...


I can just picture what you may be witnessing now! Sounds like a really great celebration!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

As usual great pictures.....the squirrel does look ready to come in


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. I have the WI sewing group here this morning and then off for a swim after lunch.
> 
> Pacer, congratulations to your son and GF.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Take a deep breath...remember they are coming to see you.


pammie1234 said:


> Panic mode has set in, but I was so tired last night that I just went to bed. I hope I can get it all "put up" so that it will at least look less cluttered. It will then be up to me to continue next week and get everything in its place. I will be cleaning floors and bathrooms as well as cooking for our "Mother's Day" dinner. I hope I can keep it together, but feel overwhelmed! So what's new? One more cup of coffee and then get busy! I hope to check back during by breaks.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Busyworkerbee Ii must have missed about your brother but want to say I am so gal he is now doing well,


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thats good- it means he is a normal little boy.


Oh he definitely is......the latest 'thing' is to take your hand and insist that you go with him, and half the time he doesn't really have a place in mind, he just wants your attention....and if you won't go he gets really annoyed! Bumped his head really hard on the patio recently (fortunately when he was with his mum at home & not at our house) because he couldn't get his own way so he threw himself to the ground! However we don't take pictures then! :lol:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

9:30am and Gage is still in bed asleep.

I am going to catch up.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> Paul and I think you for all your prayers. We have mum's funeral today and hopefully we can then move on.
> 
> We both miss mum very much and are finding it difficult to adjust to life with out her.
> 
> ...


Hope the day went okay. You will miss her a lot, but I'm sure she appreciated all you did for her, and you should take comfort from that too. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

TNS --- that sounds like such a great celebration...enjoy the festivities!!



Lurker 2 said:


> I can just picture what you may be witnessing now! Sounds like a really great celebration!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sounds like a very normal kid....I love your stories of him. I'm headed up to WI week after next so will get some more baby and toddler cuddles in....can't wait.



KateB said:


> Oh he definitely is......the latest 'thing' is to take your hand and insist that you go with him, and half the time he doesn't really have a place in mind, he just wants your attention....and if you won't go he gets really annoyed! Bumped his head really hard on the patio recently (fortunately when he was with his mum at home & not at our house) because he couldn't get his own way so he threw himself to the ground! However we don't take pictures then! :lol:


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

KateB, love your little stories/pix of Luke-- sounds darling. I miss having one that size around.

TNS-- sounds like you will have a lively weekend. Celebrations are always fun.

We've been having upper 90f weather, only down to 70 at night. Had to turn on AC a couple nights ago, was just too hot and humid to sleep. Hated doing it this early but health comes first. Can't imagine what summer will be like. We need rain so badly. Thought about doing a rain dance but was afraid the college kids around here wouldn't be drunk enough to ignore it and didn't want the cops coming. LOL


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Mine does the cooking too, but oh the mess in the kitchen.....


hahaha, same here - husband does all the cooking - mostly because he doesn't like what I make - but after he's finished...... OOOOOOOOO

A funny story. Last week one day my little niece, 4 year old, was home, playing with David (6). At some point I thought they should be hungry, it was time for dinner, and I went to ask them if they want to have some musaka. And Eli said "No, I don't want to, I don't like musaka, I never eat it, not in home, not in the kinder-garden" - which was very strange to me, I actually never knew someone who doesn't like musaka. Well, but after a while they got hungry, and we didn't have anything else, so I divided one portion (grown-up sized) in to two and gave them each half - I thought they'd leave some of it. But in no time there was nothing in the plates, and particularly in Eli's plate, it was like a dog or a cate ate from it - not even a dirty look, you couldn't tell there was anything in it. And in a few minutes David came and said that Eli is ashamed to say it, but would like some more - I gave them, again, each one half of a big portion, and they, again, ate all of it - and when Eli's mom came to get her she said that, yes, Eli never eats musaka... :lol:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> So right before I got off work today, my son texted me this message: "I suspect you may know by now but GF has agreed to marry me. Thought you would want to know."
> I don't quite know how he expected me to know that while I was working at the time. His GF says he is a dork. I asked her if she was sure she wanted to marry a dork because he won't change that much. He is such a loving and caring son and she truly deserves someone like him. (Not the dork part, but the loving and caring person that he really is.)
> 
> I am so excited for them. I actually saw his GF before I saw him today so I gave her a hug and then we talked. They are both simple people and don't want an expensive wedding. Even the wedding dress will be homemade. They bought the rings today. As long as they are happy with their decisions then I am happy as well.


Congratulations!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Thanks, Tami. I will look on youtube, but like you said, time is the factor. Knitting is about the only craft that I am doing right now. Hopefully, I can do more when (if) I get more organized!


I am going to try to make the KAP in October. If you are going, I will look for my books and shuttles and practice a bit, if you like. It's mostly a matter of my practicing to refresh my memory.

Tami


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Oh my gosh did the winds blow last night.
Hope to walk Maya today and work on lace shawl before I loose momentum and it goes back to UFO pile.
Pacer congratulations on DS engagement.
Mellie, glad our Gage is better.
Rookie, tried again to add to my bookmarks and couldn't type. Older IPad, will try later on my KindleFire and MacAirbook.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> Paul and I think you for all your prayers. We have mum's funeral today and hopefully we can then move on.
> 
> We both miss mum very much and are finding it difficult to adjust to life with out her.
> 
> ...


I seem to have missed this. I am so sorry for your loss. My prayers are with you. Tami


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Are you clicking on the "bookmark" icon right above the "author" title and next to the "watch" icon? Going to the Bookmarks on the very top of the page will only let you view what you've saved as bookmarks.



sassafras123 said:


> Oh my gosh did the winds blow last night.
> Hope to walk Maya today and work on lace shawl before I loose momentum and it goes back to UFO pile.
> Pacer congratulations on DS engagement.
> Mellie, glad our Gage is better.
> Rookie, tried again to add to my bookmarks and couldn't type. Older IPad, will try later on my KindleFire and MacAirbook.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KathleenDoris, my condolences on the loss of your Godmother, even when we no they are in a better place & no longer suffering it is still hard.

Pacer, congratulations, you will be looking forward now to the wedding.

Caren, glad you found some" treasures" after the many things that were lost.

Shirley, glad you had a good day out, that mallis quite an amazing place, we have stopped there several times as DH cannot pass the BassPro Shop.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Okay -- I'm procrastinating on getting started on the wedding shawl -- I think I'm just too intimidated by the charting..think I just need to take a deep breath and dive in. In the meantime, I've finished the beaded bracelet that I started at the mini-KAP and finished the Kitchener stitch up of DS's socks and did some more of the border for the baby shawl....but the wedding shawl is due first so I need to kick my butt in gear. FYI - I used a snap on the bracelet and like it much better than a clasp. I need to get some different colors!


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

pacer said:


> So right before I got off work today, my son texted me this message: "I suspect you may know by now but GF has agreed to marry me. Thought you would want to know."
> I don't quite know how he expected me to know that while I was working at the time. His GF says he is a dork. I asked her if she was sure she wanted to marry a dork because he won't change that much. He is such a loving and caring son and she truly deserves someone like him. (Not the dork part, but the loving and caring person that he really is.)
> 
> I am so excited for them. I actually saw his GF before I saw him today so I gave her a hug and then we talked. They are both simple people and don't want an expensive wedding. Even the wedding dress will be homemade. They bought the rings today. As long as they are happy with their decisions then I am happy as well.


Congrats to the nearly engaged couple. You must be over the moon about it. Did her side take it as well?

Kathy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, I am finally caught up for the first time this week. I'm sure I have missed lots of things I meant to comment on as. Ha ve just been skimming.
I am having a h ard time getting moving this morning. I went to a pie making bee at the church last night, we made 166 apple pies, they will mostly be sold by the piece at our fair, any left on the last day will be sold off whole. It was. Midnight when I got home, many of the ladies are quite old & left early so there were only 4 of us there for the last 1 1/2 hrs, I was sure glad to be done.
Tomorrow either DS#2 or I have to take my sister in laws sister to Edmonton to catch a plane back to Vancouver Island, I hope my son will decide to do it as I would just like to stay home. 
DH has what my friend calls a " man cold".(much worse than when a woman gets a cold & just goes on with life) I hope he gets better soon as you would think he was at deaths door, he is so grumpy. 

Kate & Tammy, it sounds like both of you are having great vacations. Looking forward to photos.
Well, must get off my butt & get something done. 
Have a great day all.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> hahaha, same here - husband does all the cooking - mostly because he doesn't like what I make - but after he's finished...... OOOOOOOOO
> 
> A funny story. Last week one day my little niece, 4 year old, was home, playing with David (6). At some point I thought they should be hungry, it was time for dinner, and I went to ask them if they want to have some musaka. And Eli said "No, I don't want to, I don't like musaka, I never eat it, not in home, not in the kinder-garden" - which was very strange to me, I actually never knew someone who doesn't like musaka. Well, but after a while they got hungry, and we didn't have anything else, so I divided one portion (grown-up sized) in to two and gave them each half - I thought they'd leave some of it. But in no time there was nothing in the plates, and particularly in Eli's plate, it was like a dog or a cate ate from it - not even a dirty look, you couldn't tell there was anything in it. And in a few minutes David came and said that Eli is ashamed to say it, but would like some more - I gave them, again, each one half of a big portion, and they, again, ate all of it - and when Eli's mom came to get her she said that, yes, Eli never eats musaka... :lol:


sounds bout right...kids can be so funny,when youngest daughter was about 7 she had her friend to tea(Scottish evening meal)before I dished up Natalie said I dont eat beans, well the all sat and cleared plates except Natalie,who brought her plate to the kitchen, handed it to me and said "Agnes...I told you I dont eat beans" there sat in centre of plate was a single bean! to this day she still gets teased about that, she is now 41 lol


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am going to try to make the KAP in October. If you are going, I will look for my books and shuttles and practice a bit, if you like. It's mostly a matter of my practicing to refresh my memory.
> 
> Tami


I am still planning on going so that would be a great idea. I really hope I can make it.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Bonnie, men don't get mere colds. It is Always flu. Otherwise known as"man flu" .


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

I was surprised when I got home yesterday and it was finished.Finally someone that works faster than if I was doing it myself. 
Thank you I sat and watched from beginning to end of the sunrise.
So far things have gone wonderfully smooth.

Caren, you have had so much happen to you lately, you deserve for things to start looking up for you. I know you will enjoy your deck as will your family.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> hahaha, same here - husband does all the cooking - mostly because he doesn't like what I make - but after he's finished...... OOOOOOOOO
> 
> A funny story. Last week one day my little niece, 4 year old, was home, playing with David (6). At some point I thought they should be hungry, it was time for dinner, and I went to ask them if they want to have some musaka. And Eli said "No, I don't want to, I don't like musaka, I never eat it, not in home, not in the kinder-garden" - which was very strange to me, I actually never knew someone who doesn't like musaka. Well, but after a while they got hungry, and we didn't have anything else, so I divided one portion (grown-up sized) in to two and gave them each half - I thought they'd leave some of it. But in no time there was nothing in the plates, and particularly in Eli's plate, it was like a dog or a cate ate from it - not even a dirty look, you couldn't tell there was anything in it. And in a few minutes David came and said that Eli is ashamed to say it, but would like some more - I gave them, again, each one half of a big portion, and they, again, ate all of it - and when Eli's mom came to get her she said that, yes, Eli never eats musaka... :lol:


But Eli eats YOUR moussaka! You should take it as a big complement. :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DH has what my friend calls a " man cold".(much worse than when a woman gets a cold & just goes on with life) I hope he gets better soon as you would think he was at deaths door, he is so grumpy.
> 
> . . ............................ ..........................................................................
> 
> ...


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Kathleendoris, I am so saddened to hear of your loss. As hard as it is now, you will always have such wonderful memories of someone in your life that you looked up to and loved and guided you. As you have seen, so many on here came from dysfunctional homes and didn't always have a special someone. I am sure she is with her beloved DH smiling down on you but in the meantime we will just pray for you to be wrapped in angel wings and be comforted in a special way. We are all here for you.

Melody, I did this as a little girl. It hurt so, I can't even imagine what it must have felt like to Gage. We will just lift him up for no major damage to have been done. My "little boy" had us in the ER many times

Tami, so good to hear from you. I so admire all you lace knitters. Agnes has put some beautiful shawls on here. I always wanted to make a red one to wear on Christmas but haven't gotten there yet.

Kathy, you stay safe out there. I had big happy surprise this week. Jeannette called me! I actually got to talk to a KTP friend! I had PMd her for advice on my sock project. Sure needed to be at your midget KAP. LOL

Jim and I went to dentist this morning. We were hit with the news that I have $1500 worth of dental work that needs to be done now. That is plus the $4000 we have to pay out of pocket to have the trees in our back yard cut up and removed. Poor Jim. He is a worrier. I have always heard Faith is worry that hasn't said it's prayers. We will get through it but can see writing on wall for my little yarn allowance each month. LOL!

Speaking of. I got an EMail from Noble Knits advertising some Madelinetosh Blue Jean yarn. It is all wool though and says nothing about nylon. Does say Superwash. Would this be better for a scarf or socks? I have Mother's Day Money but am trying to save for our trip to Starkville/Columbus in July as there is a LYS in each place. Advice?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Okay -- I'm procrastinating on getting started on the wedding shawl -- I think I'm just too intimidated by the charting..think I just need to take a deep breath and dive in. In the meantime, I've finished the beaded bracelet that I started at the mini-KAP and finished the Kitchener stitch up of DS's socks and did some more of the border for the baby shawl....but the wedding shawl is due first so I need to kick my butt in gear. FYI - I used a snap on the bracelet and like it much better than a clasp. I need to get some different colors!


If I were working from a lace chart, I would have to write out the instructions, to make sure I was reading it correctly- I am still somewhat flummoxed by them and the multiplicity of symbols.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Rookie, thank you. It worked.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Gage was to the doctors today. He said that there is still some swelling, and he is deeply bruised. He felt around and said there doesn't see to be anything that fells wrong. He sent us home with a remark...Boys will be boys. Gage is back to his usual laughing and giggly self. Said he couldn't wait til Sunday and he HAD to give it to me today. He said, Here, thanks for being thanks for being the best mom ever...Okay so I bawled. Happy tears though.

Thank you to all of you again for your good wishes and prayers. :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Here's a photo of the bracelet...I'm happy with my first attempt at just winging it---it reminds me very much of the macramé that I used to do in the 1970's.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

I must have ordered my needles from Knit Picks before the sale since they came today. But that's all right. I used some of my Mother's Day loot to buy them. I bought the interchangeable Caspian circulars. I have the Harmony but I usually have at least one of them tied up with a UFO. Probably should get those finished insteadad of helping me have more. LOL!!
Junek

June, let me know what you think of these. I have been thinking of getting some fixed in the 24" for socks on two circs. I have harmonies, but it is good to have two different types to be able to tell them apart. Of coarse, I haven't learned how to do two socks on two circs yet! LOL! I make mine on the 9', 11", or 12" circular. I like the fixed 16" for dishcloths too (I have those in harmony as my two girls gave me the fixed and interchangeables for Christmas one year).


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

good looking bracelet Rookie :thumbup:


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

I find if I have the tv or computer on its harder to keep going, turn music on it seems to go faster and I get more done

Me too, Dawn. I take my Kindle from room to room and Play Pandora.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> If I were working from a lace chart, I would have to write out the instructions, to make sure I was reading it correctly- I am still somewhat flummoxed by them and the multiplicity of symbols.


I am exactly the same. I am afraid my brain really does not process those little squares in a helpful fashion. All a case of different learning styles, I suppose!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Have caught up now, and I should go for now.
1 more load of laundry to fold and put away.
Have to put fresh linen on the beds.
Also have dishes to do.

See you later and Happy Friday :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> good looking bracelet Rookie :thumbup:


Ditto! I have loads of beads I need to be working with...oh, for more time!


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Happy Friday,

Got a load yesterday after having the Qualcomm fixed. Went to Marthesville, MO about 50 miles southwest of St Louis. Was able to deliver last night as they were waiting on it and tracking me although delivery wasn't until this morning. Now waiting to see if I will get one today.

Kathleen, sorry to hear of godmother's passing. Condolences to all.

Bulldog, Jeanette ifs a wonderful knitter and teacher. Glad that she could help you. My DD2 feels like everything is coming all at once, too. Her DH's company dropped their health insurance and hers (Wal-Mart) ifs not what they need. Then she needed glasses and contacts and they only pay for one out three other per year. This on top of changing car insurance because the other company wanted almost $2000 for adding her son and they wouldn't take payments. Who has that kind of money! I keep telling her things will work out. At least they both have jobs. Hope things work out for you, too.

Caren, nice surprises finding the toys and the needles. Cry all you want. We all understand. Have fun with the grandbabies today. 

Cute pix of Luke and all the others posted.

Started the second sleeve on the baby sweater but just not into it right now. Need to nap, I think, as it was a late night and then woke up early. 

Have a great start to your weekend,

Kathy


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

So right before I got off work today, my son texted me this message: "I suspect you may know by now but GF has agreed to marry me. Thought you would want to know." 

Oh, Mary, this is wonderful news. I just know you are going to love having a "daughter" to add to those sweet boys.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh, and I just saw on facebook that there's a crochet version of the Tree of Life afghan--downloaded both the knitting and crochet, though Lord only knows when I'll get to them. I haven't made an afghan for years. If anyone wants them, here they are:

http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/70122AD.html?noImages=

http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/90360AD.html


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Caren, there sometimes is a silver lining. So thrilled you found the kids toys. Money can't replace some things.

Shirley, glad you have not had any bad news. We want you and Pat with us a long time. Excited for the future for you and your kids. Did you put a picture of your tunic on that I didn't see?


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Gage was to the doctors today. He said that there is still some swelling, and he is deeply bruised. He felt around and said there doesn't see to be anything that fells wrong. He sent us home with a remark...Boys will be boys. Gage is back to his usual laughing and giggly self. Said he couldn't wait til Sunday and he HAD to give it to me today. He said, Here, thanks for being thanks for being the best mom ever...Okay so I bawled. Happy tears though.
> 
> Thank you to all of you again for your good wishes and prayers. :thumbup:


Even though you thought everything was all right. It's always reassuring for the dr. to tell you for sure!!
you're raising a sweet, considerate child! So cute!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's a photo of the bracelet...I'm happy with my first attempt at just winging it---it reminds me very much of the macramé that I used to do in the 1970's.


That's lovely....I know you'll enjoy it!
junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Yea.....you'll find it very helpful when saving things to go back to at a later date.



sassafras123 said:


> Rookie, thank you. It worked.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Precious!!!! Best Mother's Gift Ever!



gagesmom said:


> Gage was to the doctors today. He said that there is still some swelling, and he is deeply bruised. He felt around and said there doesn't see to be anything that fells wrong. He sent us home with a remark...Boys will be boys. Gage is back to his usual laughing and giggly self. Said he couldn't wait til Sunday and he HAD to give it to me today. He said, Here, thanks for being thanks for being the best mom ever...Okay so I bawled. Happy tears though.
> 
> Thank you to all of you again for your good wishes and prayers. :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> I must have ordered my needles from Knit Picks before the sale since they came today. But that's all right. I used some of my Mother's Day loot to buy them. I bought the interchangeable Caspian circulars. I have the Harmony but I usually have at least one of them tied up with a UFO. Probably should get those finished insteadad of helping me have more. LOL!!
> Junek
> 
> June, let me know what you think of these. I have been thinking of getting some fixed in the 24" for socks on two circs. I have harmonies, but it is good to have two different types to be able to tell them apart. Of coarse, I haven't learned how to do two socks on two circs yet! LOL! I make mine on the 9', 11", or 12" circular. I like the fixed 16" for dishcloths too (I have those in harmony as my two girls gave me the fixed and interchangeables for Christmas one year).


Hi, Betty. I also have the Harmonies that I love. I've never even tried to knit socks with the two circulars...I just know I'd end up with a knotted mess! I always use 4 double points for my socks. That's how I learned a million years ago (at least it seems like it since I was about 14 yrs old!)so it's always been natural to me to use them. Although I know some people think it's like fighting with a porcupine!! I haven't even taken my Caspians out of the package yet since I've been fighting with a shoulder that does NOT like knitting for 3 weeks. But I have the Caspian double points and love them.
I bought the Sunstruck double points a few months ago and DO NOT like them. The points aren't as sharp as the Harmonies and the yarn doesn't slide along ....they just don't seem to be as smooth. Wish I'd saved that money! Live and learn. I just think in general that Knit Picks is a great company to work with.
Junek


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Rookie which wedding shawl are you doing? 

is it this one?


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Julie like you when I first started lace knitting I only used the written instructions,but now would not use anything but charts,symbols so easy to follow, just like knitting aran 

/ means k2 tog right slant
\ means ssk left slant
o means yo hole/eyelet

and probably easier than the guernsey patterns that you are teaching in workshop


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

I so hate hearing that this company or that company in US are having sales on needles and yarns money off coupons, be lucky if we ever got more than 15% off things here booooooooo hooooooooooo :roll:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Gage was to the doctors today. He said that there is still some swelling, and he is deeply bruised. He felt around and said there doesn't see to be anything that fells wrong. He sent us home with a remark...Boys will be boys. Gage is back to his usual laughing and giggly self. Said he couldn't wait til Sunday and he HAD to give it to me today. He said, Here, thanks for being thanks for being the best mom ever...Okay so I bawled. Happy tears though.
> 
> Thank you to all of you again for your good wishes and prayers. :thumbup:


Great present but I bet his words mean more...good on Gage for thinking and saying them x


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Well Colin was a wee bit brighter today,spoke to physio as he couldn't remember how things were before he landed in hospital, she made him walk a few steps with a zimmer, if it weren't so sad it would have been funny when his jeans slipped right down to his knees with all the weight he has lost, after that he just got into bed and fell asleep, heaven knows where things are heading


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Rookie love the bracelet,I bet my GD AmyLee would too,she is a girley girl and loves anything like that


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> KathleenDoris, my condolences on the loss of your Godmother, even when we no they are in a better place & no longer suffering it is still hard.
> 
> Pacer, congratulations, you will be looking forward now to the wedding.
> 
> ...


That is quite a store-- I think their displays are excellent. City kids don't get to see wildlife like they do in the country and the store is so well set up. I can imagine he would love it. We just walked around, went to Tim Hortons and I did buy some shoes and a top. It seemed practically empty -- but there were lots of cars in the parking lot. It would rarely seem full, as it is so huge.

We enjoyed ourselves.

It is another dull, day today but not raining -- although it is possibly going to rain -- so unusual for our part of the world. Usually when spring does arrive we get lots of sunny days, this year is so different weatherwise in every year.

How is your arm Bonnie? Are you nearly finished with the recovery? Take care of it and I hope you have no pain at all.

Mine is doing very well, I got another cortisone shot and with the exercises I do in the swimming pool 3 times a week and watching the lifting and twisting it is quite livable most of the time.

You will be glad to have the surgery and recovery behind you.

I am not sure how much we will be home this weekend so, in case I am not around much Happy Mother's day to each of you mothers in the Tea Party. Talk to you all later.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

KateB its great that Luke found a wee pal on holiday


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

If I am repeating myself, please forgive me. My computer just ate what I wrote.

Silverowl, My heart goes out to you in the passing of your Mom. Mine passed away almost eight years ago, but she is in my life every day. Now you have a special guardian angel. Prayers going up for healing to begin.

Gwen, fingers crossed on your embroidery program

I hate to show you "the country come to town" me but I sure am glad you all explained bookmarking. I have never done it. I usually save to file recipes and patterns. Sure am thinking I need to save for ipad. They sound better and better every day.

Raining here. Supposed to have it all weekend. It the rest of the trees will just stay put I'll be a happy camper.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

martina said:


> Bonnie, men don't get mere colds. It is Always flu. Otherwise known as"man flu" .


Hahaha, I remember some years ago in a mom forum one of the girls (it was a thread for kids born in the same month as my son) was explaining how her husband got ill from a terrible disease, the Deadly Running Nose... :lol:


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Josephine, I have two big pecan tree that are very productive but we can never get any because the squirrels all around us eat them.

Kate, our boy is sure growing. That smile just lifts my spirits. He is so precious.

Heather, best to take all precaution so it can be prevented from happening again, but always be prepared should it happen.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

agnescr said:


> I so hate hearing that this company or that company in US are having sales on needles and yarns money off coupons, be lucky if we ever got more than 15% off things here booooooooo hooooooooooo :roll:


Plus the many brands of needles they have, too, !


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

agnescr said:


> sounds bout right...kids can be so funny,when youngest daughter was about 7 she had her friend to tea(Scottish evening meal)before I dished up Natalie said I dont eat beans, well the all sat and cleared plates except Natalie,who brought her plate to the kitchen, handed it to me and said "Agnes...I told you I dont eat beans" there sat in centre of plate was a single bean! to this day she still gets teased about that, she is now 41 lol


Hahahahaha...


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

KateB said:


> But Eli eats YOUR moussaka! You should take it as a big complement. :thumbup:


Ah, no, my husband is the home-chef


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I am exactly the same. I am afraid my brain really does not process those little squares in a helpful fashion. All a case of different learning styles, I suppose!


I bought one of those boards with a piece of magnet to mark the row in the chart & find it is very helpful. I now prefer charts for most of them but when I did the Haruni shawl, had trouble with the 2 nd chart & had to read the written instructions as I found that chart really confusing. The first shawl I did was the Ashton & it has such good tutorials that it made the charts easy to understand


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Rookie which wedding shawl are you doing?
> 
> is it this one?


That's beautiful, have you made it?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Julie like you when I first started lace knitting I only used the written instructions,but now would not use anything but charts,symbols so easy to follow, just like knitting aran
> 
> / means k2 tog right slant
> \ means ssk left slant
> ...


I think you are so right!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Hahaha, I remember some years ago in a mom forum one of the girls (it was a thread for kids born in the same month as my son) was explaining how her husband got ill from a terrible disease, the Deadly Running Nose... :lol:


 :thumbup: :lol: 
It never ceases to amaze me when men get a cold you would think they have Ebola :roll: 
When women are sick with the. Same thing the men come home & wonder why the house is untidy & what's for supper.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

My Dear Agnes, I am so sorry you are having to witness Collin's decline in health. I can truly empathize with you there. It breaks my heart to see my Jim in the shape he is in. I am having to do a lot of what he has always done as he just is no longer able. Our daughter wants to send her yard man for the summer but he won't let her. He says riding mower is not but, just the weed eating. He can't stand long or he will pass out. My prayers continue for you and your Collin.

I had a good chuckle over the Mousakka and bean story. Out of the mouths of babes. My grandchildren often tell me "yours is so much better than Moms" I would never tell my daughter but I get a good laugh sometimes. They eat like little pigs here and Mom says they are picky at home.

Jeannette, I Love the bracelet. You are just a jack of all trades. And speaking of...My Mom was a Yankee. She came from Cohassett, Mass. We had a neighbor that loved to play tricks on her and he playfully called her a D--- Yankee till the day he died.

June, I got one pair of the Sunstruck to try and I didn't like them either and for the same reasons.

Agnes, if I could make shawls as beautiful as you do that is all I would ever get made. They are just so breathtaking.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Shirley, I'm still going to physio & still can't lift much or put heavy dishes above my head in the cupboards bigots getting better, the shoulder is actually pretty good, it's more the arm muscles giving me grief.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Rookie I was concerned about following the lace charts and also quite involved patterns until I received the following to put in our information thread. I use one all the time made from a clear plastic folder. I cut the two lines and what a difference it makes. you just slowly do row by row and pull the pattern down one row at a time so that it is highlighted.

*The picture tells it all*.

I just received this information from KrestieKew
and I want to add it to this post. thanks!
""Designer: Might be a good idea to note this
with the idea, for pdf (printed pages) the cardboard 
piece if from a tablet etc, needs to be turned
landscape or sideways in order for the pdf size
pages to fit; next tip, to make more 'permanent'
get a roll of clear tape, cover the cardboard front
and back. Will make it stronger ... but...if you
wanted to get fancy, buy a folder, plastic type
from office supply carefully mark the slit and it
would last lots longer

a piece of cardboard, wider than a sheet of printing 
paper
- with a slit- cut in it with either an exacto knife or
sharp scissors, wide enough for one row to be clear.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Well I am caught up and have gotten nothing accomplished. It is raining and Fri so think I will call it a Betty Day.

We went to the dentist today for annual teeth cleaning and I promise you I have never had a hygienist like this young lady. Don't mean to be mean or gossipy but she like to have killed me. She even was mashing and pulling my hair in all directions. I looked as if it was fixed with an egg beater. Poor Jim...He got in the car and said, "I don't ever want her to clean my teeth again".

He, too, is a big little boy when sick and wants me at his beck and call. The least little thing and you would think it was major major. We women tend to keep going. Men just fall apart. He does a tad bit of cooking, but the mess he makes makes me wish he had not. I'd rather he grill something.

Waiting on some sock yarn to get here. Think I will curl up with either a book or dishcloth, something mindless.

I sent my squares to Joy. I wouldn't put picture here. You all are making such beautiful squares!

Off to play till time to prep for Taco Salads. I Love You All to the Moon and Back Betty
Continue to remember Sandi and Alan, Agnes and Collin, Marilyn and Rick, Marianne, Mom, and Son, Valerie and all who are sick or suffering from losses.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's beautiful, have you made it?


not yet but plan to some time if Dee (stevieland) would stop bringing out new shawl patterns


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

No---but that one is very pretty!! I'm doing the Matter of the Heart ---

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/matters-of-the-heart-2

It's a crescent shaped shawl that will look very good with the strapless dress.



agnescr said:


> Rookie which wedding shawl are you doing?
> 
> is it this one?


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Bulldog...the shawls are not any different to most knitting..just the usual k,p k2tog etc the rest is just counting counting counting ...did I mention counting? lol the worst part is blocking and I have to stop often to easy my back,maybe one day I will fix blocking mats to wall and that would sure help

thanks for the compliments x


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jeanette, great bracelet.
Fell in the garden today and took a minute or two to get strength to get uo. Not hurt. That will teach me not to eat breakfast before exertion.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Rookie I was concerned about following the lace charts and also quite involved patterns until I received the following to put in our information thread. I use one all the time made from a clear plastic folder. I cut the two lines and what a difference it makes. you just slowly do row by row and pull the pattern down one row at a time so that it is highlighted.
> 
> *The picture tells it all*.
> 
> ...


Shirley that looks like a good idea and might help some with charts etc I rarely print of my shawl pattern but work from laptop aligning row i am working on to bottom of screen, but whatever helps is good


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> No---but that one is very pretty!! I'm doing the Matter of the Heart ---
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/matters-of-the-heart-2
> 
> It's a crescent shaped shawl that will look very good with the strapless dress.


ohh will bookmark that for future ta x must look into crystal beads a few along the bottom would look nice :thumbup: :-D


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Betty---for all the teasing that my sister-in-law got being a Southerner (or my brother got from her side for being a D... Yankee) - there are more than 1/2 of my siblings now living in the South...we're quite a melting pot.



Bulldog said:


> My Dear Agnes, I am so sorry you are having to witness Collin's decline in health. I can truly empathize with you there. It breaks my heart to see my Jim in the shape he is in. I am having to do a lot of what he has always done as he just is no longer able. Our daughter wants to send her yard man for the summer but he won't let her. He says riding mower is not but, just the weed eating. He can't stand long or he will pass out. My prayers continue for you and your Collin.
> 
> I had a good chuckle over the Mousakka and bean story. Out of the mouths of babes. My grandchildren often tell me "yours is so much better than Moms" I would never tell my daughter but I get a good laugh sometimes. They eat like little pigs here and Mom says they are picky at home.
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Rookie I was concerned about following the lace charts and also quite involved patterns until I received the following to put in our information thread. I use one all the time made from a clear plastic folder.


Thanks for the reminder; I did see that hint in one of the threads --- I've been using highlighter tape when working with charts (the Christmas stockings) and that works well for me, but I'll keep this hint handy as well. The yarn I'm using is lace weight silk, merino, and mohair mix and it suggests a size 5 needle--it feels foreign in my hands after sock weight and the worsted weights I've been working with. I just have to dive in!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Josephine, I have two big pecan tree that are very productive but we can never get any because the squirrels all around us eat them.
> 
> Kate, our boy is sure growing. That smile just lifts my spirits. He is so precious.
> 
> Heather, best to take all precaution so it can be prevented from happening again, but always be prepared should it happen.


There is a walnut tree in the garden where we lived in France, used to get pounds of walnuts each year, now I have to buy my walnuts here.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Agnes, YOU ARE a pro at making these beautiful lace creations. It looks as it I am just gonna have to buy one. LOL. I can't seem to get to it with all my projects.

Jeannette. I LOVE that shawl, especially for a wedding. My neighbor used to bring Mom buckets when she asked him for pecans ( pee cans). He teased her unmercifully but Mom was good sport. I got to go by train (Dad worked for the railroad and I had a free pass) once when I was 16 and meet my family in Massachusetts. They kept me talking all the time just to hear the Southern accent (of coarse you don't have to twist my arm for me to talk) Funny thing was, I loved listening to them. It was beautiful in that area.

I told you all wrong. It was from Jimmy Beans Wool that the Madelintosh Tosh Blue Jean yarn in. Take a look and tell me what you think.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> There is a walnut tree in the garden where we lived in France, used to get pounds of walnuts each year, now I have to buy my walnuts here.


I got very spoiled as a child, having fruit trees and nut trees (pecans and walnuts) where we simply had to walk out and get them. The prices of those things is very disappointing when I have to buy them!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

on for a few minutes to catch up.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> on for a few minutes to catch up.


Hi Melody, how is Gage today? xx


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

I Know what you mean, Sorlenna. We always had pecan trees in our back yard. Dad made a nut cracking bench. He would crack them all and Mom would pick them out and freeze them. For years after we married they would give us bags and bags of shelled pecans. Did that till Dad passed away and Mom no longer could pick them up. We would when we could but we didn't live in the same town. Just a good memory now. They are outrageous in the stores.

O.K. I looked again on the Jimmy Beans site. There are several types of that yarn. Should I get the lace weight for a scarf. I think they have it in sock yarn too. This would be considered a splurge for me so have to be sure and need expert advice that is here.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I know I haven't been on much the last couple of days - slept a lot - yesterday to napoleon to see fred for biscuits and gravy - and then stopped in to see ron my computer man. and then got home - took a short nap and then off to see lexi beat defiance in softball. yeah tinora. you will see more of me this week - promise. --- sam --- need I say - meet me here.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-258343-1.html#5326685


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I got very spoiled as a child, having fruit trees and nut trees (pecans and walnuts) where we simply had to walk out and get them. The prices of those things is very disappointing when I have to buy them!


I miss picking them straight off the tree and having them fresh for breakfast.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Doing much better, getting around easier. Restless from being in bed since Wed night.

I am cooking him round fries for supper(aka Onion rings) before anyone could tell him what they really are I said round fries. Pretty sneaky :thumbup: 

It has just started to pour rain out. Have to check t :XD: e weather to see if we are going to get a thunderstorm or not. Has been getting grayer for the last hour now.

Should go and shut the windows.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Doing much better, getting around easier. Restless from being in bed since Wed night.
> 
> I am cooking him round fries for supper(aka Onion rings) before anyone could tell him what they really are I said round fries. Pretty sneaky :thumbup:
> 
> ...


Glad he's doing ok. I love round fries. I'll have to try that on my gks. It's Little Madam's birthday party on Sunday, so I have to make the cake for her tomorrow.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

My dads birthday is today, my moms birthday is sunday and mine is next sunday.


PurpleFi said:


> Glad he's doing ok. I love round fries. I'll have to try that on my gks. It's Little Madam's birthday party on Sunday, so I have to make the cake for her tomorrow.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I miss picking them straight off the tree and having them fresh for breakfast.


Oh, yes! And the berries, too--buckets of wild blackberries in summer and then the freezing and the jam making. Loved that!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'll meet you there in a minute --- was getting worried that we hadn't seen much of you this week and was hoping that it was because you were spending time with Fred plus the grandkids' activities.



thewren said:


> I know I haven't been on much the last couple of days - slept a lot - yesterday to napoleon to see fred for biscuits and gravy - and then stopped in to see ron my computer man. and then got home - took a short nap and then off to see lexi beat defiance in softball. yeah tinora. you will see more of me this week - promise. --- sam --- need I say - meet me here.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-258343-1.html#5326685


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

kehinkle said:


> Congrats to the nearly engaged couple. You must be over the moon about it. Did her side take it as well?
> 
> Kathy


Thanks for all the congrats on the engagement of my son. Her side expected it as well. I think Grandma would like to break them up, which is for selfish reasons. GF lives with Grandma and doesn't want to lose her to any man. Sad situation as my son is loving and caring and always has been. He would do anything for her. Wedding date is not yet set as they have a desire to get things done in order. My son is looking for full time work and they want to get a farm as she is a goat farmer. I think my son figured if they were looking to get a farm that he should also be planning on getting married. They both believe in getting married before living together and starting any family. Tonight I bought my son his own cookbooks so he could find recipes that he wants to make and start cooking more. He chose one book and I chose a different book for him. I am sure his GF has cookbooks as well, but I want him to have some that he is comfortable with. I looked at knitting books while he looked at cookbooks. Today was his day to get some new books.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Well Colin was a wee bit brighter today,spoke to physio as he couldn't remember how things were before he landed in hospital, she made him walk a few steps with a zimmer, if it weren't so sad it would have been funny when his jeans slipped right down to his knees with all the weight he has lost, after that he just got into bed and fell asleep, heaven knows where things are heading


So sorry that there seems to be so little progress. Perhaps now that he's starting to be out of bed and moving around, he'll be able to start eating and gain back some of the weight. 
Keeping you both in my prayers.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> That is quite a store-- I think their displays are excellent. City kids don't get to see wildlife like they do in the country and the store is so well set up. I can imagine he would love it. We just walked around, went to Tim Hortons and I did buy some shoes and a top. It seemed practically empty -- but there were lots of cars in the parking lot. It would rarely seem full, as it is so huge.
> 
> We enjoyed ourselves.
> 
> ...


Wishing I could send you some of our sunshine, Shirley. We seem to be into summer already with our hot days. Although we are supposed to get rain tomorrow.
Glad your shoulder is better.
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That's a great idea for him to be skilled in cooking. I hope GF's grandma realizes quickly that she's gaining another someone to love as much as she loves her GD...your son will probably become the apple of Grandma's eye if she just allows it to happen.



pacer said:


> Thanks for all the congrats on the engagement of my son. Her side expected it as well. I think Grandma would like to break them up, which is for selfish reasons. GF lives with Grandma and doesn't want to lose her to any man. Sad situation as my son is loving and caring and always has been. He would do anything for her. Wedding date is not yet set as they have a desire to get things done in order. My son is looking for full time work and they want to get a farm as she is a goat farmer. I think my son figured if they were looking to get a farm that he should also be planning on getting married. They both believe in getting married before living together and starting any family. Tonight I bought my son his own cookbooks so he could find recipes that he wants to make and start cooking more. He chose one book and I chose a different book for him. I am sure his GF has cookbooks as well, but I want him to have some that he is comfortable with. I looked at knitting books while he looked at cookbooks. Today was his day to get some new books.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Rookie I was concerned about following the lace charts and also quite involved patterns until I received the following to put in our information thread. I use one all the time made from a clear plastic folder. I cut the two lines and what a difference it makes. you just slowly do row by row and pull the pattern down one row at a time so that it is highlighted.
> 
> *The picture tells it all*.
> 
> ...


That's an excellent idea and would work with any pattern that had a lot of changes in the rows.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> My dads birthday is today, my moms birthday is sunday and mine is next sunday.


You have a lot of birthdays this month. My two grown grandchildren have birthdays this month... a day apart.
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Really like the bracelet. Does it just slip on or does it have a clasp?


RookieRetiree said:


> Here's a photo of the bracelet...I'm happy with my first attempt at just winging it---it reminds me very much of the macramé that I used to do in the 1970's.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> No---but that one is very pretty!! I'm doing the Matter of the Heart ---
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/matters-of-the-heart-2
> 
> It's a crescent shaped shawl that will look very good with the strapless dress.


That one's beautiful too. There are so many amazing shawl patterns it's hard to choose one.I want to do another one of Dees sometime but it will be hard to choose there too.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Geez-- I leave to go exercise, have lunch, work 4 hrs at Crafty sale, come home and I am WAY behind on here!! OK, caught up now but really need to get busy. I am down to 4 rows on shawl!!!! 

Gagesmom, the pix Gage gave you was just delightful! He is very creative and so loving.

Rookie, the bracelet is darling! Never thought about knitting a bracelet, and yes, it does remind me of macramé.

Handy, loved the Deadly Running Nose! LOL

Designer, that cardboard marking gizmo looks great-- gotta try it. I use a wrist abacus but sometimes having yours would be easier with long directions.

Loved the stories about walnuts/pecans. My grandparents picked them out for people for shares so we ALWAYS had plenty. My dad liked the black walnuts while mom liked the English (I'll eat either). Right now I am more concerned about the blasted squirrels planting the walnuts in my plant holes and killing the plants. 

Oh, yes, also the stories about kids eating various things.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I am exactly the same. I am afraid my brain really does not process those little squares in a helpful fashion. All a case of different learning styles, I suppose!


And yet those that work from them say it is easier to read your design- my brain must be wired differently!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I found some snaps (probably meant for baby clothes) at Tuesday Morning and so I used those as the closure and really like that it lays flat on the inside of my arm and I have nothing hitting the mouse or keyboard while I'm at the computer. I also think it's easier to snap it closed than trying to do a clasp with my left (non-dominant) hand.



Gweniepooh said:


> Really like the bracelet. Does it just slip on or does it have a clasp?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Julie like you when I first started lace knitting I only used the written instructions,but now would not use anything but charts,symbols so easy to follow, just like knitting aran
> 
> / means k2 tog right slant
> \ means ssk left slant
> ...


At the moment I'll take your word for it!!!! I find Gansey designs easier to follow than fair isle- they are not usually as detailed!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> It's going to get up to 85 here today.....phew! We're heading out soon to drive down to Naples- a recommendation from a friend who loves the place, and I do hope I like it too or I'm going to have to lie! Luke and Co are on holiday in Portugal this week and he seems to be enjoying it! Better go now, got a couple of hours drive in front of us....hope all stay well, and I hope Colin is improved a bit today, Agnes. Lataaa, as Joe used to say.


He is just too cute and looks like he is having a great deal of fun.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> hahaha, same here - husband does all the cooking - mostly because he doesn't like what I make - but after he's finished...... OOOOOOOOO
> 
> A funny story. Last week one day my little niece, 4 year old, was home, playing with David (6). At some point I thought they should be hungry, it was time for dinner, and I went to ask them if they want to have some musaka. And Eli said "No, I don't want to, I don't like musaka, I never eat it, not in home, not in the kinder-garden" - which was very strange to me, I actually never knew someone who doesn't like musaka. Well, but after a while they got hungry, and we didn't have anything else, so I divided one portion (grown-up sized) in to two and gave them each half - I thought they'd leave some of it. But in no time there was nothing in the plates, and particularly in Eli's plate, it was like a dog or a cate ate from it - not even a dirty look, you couldn't tell there was anything in it. And in a few minutes David came and said that Eli is ashamed to say it, but would like some more - I gave them, again, each one half of a big portion, and they, again, ate all of it - and when Eli's mom came to get her she said that, yes, Eli never eats musaka... :lol:


How funny!
Tonight we are going to a friends place for a Eurovision meal and we have asked to take a European dish with us so I have made your (well your husbands) Musaka to take with us. I doubled it so I can take the other one to a Mothers Day lunch tomorrow.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I am feeling a bit down this evening as I had news earlier that my dear godmother has died. She was 88 and suffering from cancer, so it shouldn't have come as a shock, but we are never quite prepared for this sort of thing, are we? I have always thought that every child needs someone who makes them feel special, and for me, she was that person. I wasn't a favourite child to my parents, or even my grandparents, but I always felt that to her, I was. She always insisted that she had had a wonderful life, although, to me, the re seemed to have been a huge amount of sadness. She did have a long and happy marriage, and to her, I think that made up for everything! I may want to share some other memories over the next few days, but for now, I think I just need a few quiet tears.
> 
> Goodnight, everyone


~~~Gentle thoughts & prayers on their way to you. I'm glad you had her in your life. Treasure those memories.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Love the pics! Can't wait to see you the end of the month!
> 
> Tami


~~~Me, too! I'll let you know when we are in the area!
Judy is coming to help on May 20th....we'll be out before then.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

pacer said:


> So right before I got off work today, my son texted me this message: "I suspect you may know by now but GF has agreed to marry me. Thought you would want to know."
> I don't quite know how he expected me to know that while I was working at the time. His GF says he is a dork. I asked her if she was sure she wanted to marry a dork because he won't change that much. He is such a loving and caring son and she truly deserves someone like him. (Not the dork part, but the loving and caring person that he really is.)
> 
> I am so excited for them. I actually saw his GF before I saw him today so I gave her a hug and then we talked. They are both simple people and don't want an expensive wedding. Even the wedding dress will be homemade. They bought the rings today. As long as they are happy with their decisions then I am happy as well.


~~~VERY exciting! Congrats to both!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Posting what I have been working on.

Then I am off to bed. Night all see you tomorrow.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Posting what I have been working on.
> 
> Then I am off to bed. Night all see you tomorrow.


Oh, heavens! When my girls were young, they would have loved you for doing that! I sewed a few Barbie doll clothes but wouldn't do it for love nor $$ now!!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Well the lady who asked me said she would pay me by the outfit. I figure she supplied the yarn and patterns, I don't need the money. I just like to make people happy. 


Kansas g-ma said:


> Oh, heavens! When my girls were young, they would have loved you for doing that! I sewed a few Barbie doll clothes but wouldn't do it for love nor $$ now!!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

jknappva said:


> So sorry that there seems to be so little progress. Perhaps now that he's starting to be out of bed and moving around, he'll be able to start eating and gain back some of the weight.
> Keeping you both in my prayers.
> Junek


Thank you June x


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

jknappva said:


> You have a lot of birthdays this month. My two grown grandchildren have birthdays this month... a day apart.
> Junek


My two daughters have birthdays this month youngest will be 39 on the 29th eldest will be 41 on the 30th


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Posting what I have been working on.
> 
> Then I am off to bed. Night all see you tomorrow.


very nice work ...wee lassie will be happy with them


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

martina said:


> Bonnie, men don't get mere colds. It is Always flu. Otherwise known as"man flu" .


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Gage was to the doctors today. He said that there is still some swelling, and he is deeply bruised. He felt around and said there doesn't see to be anything that fells wrong. He sent us home with a remark...Boys will be boys. Gage is back to his usual laughing and giggly self. Said he couldn't wait til Sunday and he HAD to give it to me today. He said, Here, thanks for being thanks for being the best mom ever...Okay so I bawled. Happy tears though.
> 
> Thank you to all of you again for your good wishes and prayers. :thumbup:


Oh, that was lovely of him. Happy Mothers Day tomorrow.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Well the lady who asked me said she would pay me by the outfit. I figure she supplied the yarn and patterns, I don't need the money. I just like to make people happy.


no wonder you've got such a neat kid-- he's just following his mom's example. Just don't get so bogged down doing her stuff you don't have time for your own knitting.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> And yet those that work from them say it is easier to read your design- my brain must be wired differently!


Everyone learns in different ways. Because I've done counted cross stitch I found the knit charts fairly easy, esp once a friend walked me through the mechanics (which side you start from, etc). They sure save space & paper and once you learn the symbols, are less confusing than written stuff-- and I learned from written and am often asked to help others understand written stuff.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Hello all. I have just received another invitation for this month.to go to lunch or dinner on 27th or 29 th. Why does it always happen at once. .


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

martina said:


> Hello all. I have just received another invitation for this month.to go to lunch or dinner on 27th or 29 th. Why does it always happen at once. .


Spanish have a saying-- Asi es la vida------
My father used to say, "It never rains but what it pours."

Both fit here. I'll bet it fits a lot of us.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Everyone learns in different ways. Because I've done counted cross stitch I found the knit charts fairly easy, esp once a friend walked me through the mechanics (which side you start from, etc). They sure save space & paper and once you learn the symbols, are less confusing than written stuff-- and I learned from written and am often asked to help others understand written stuff.


at present I am happy just to take your word for it- it is on the never never, someday, list.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> no wonder you've got such a neat kid-- he's just following his mom's example. Just don't get so bogged down doing her stuff you don't have time for your own knitting.


I have no time limit, that is the best part.

And thank you for your kind compliment.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Isnt that in July that they start getting shorter again?


About June 20


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mjs said:


> About June 20


The 21st is what they say now. I used to think it was the 23rd.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

off to work, have a good night. check in later


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I am caught up here so now to the new one! See you all there!


----------

